# Media Matter Blames Beck!



## CrusaderFrank

Media Matter is trying to shut down any dissent from the Obama Ministry of Truth by holding, wait for it, Glenn Beck responsible for the actions of an individual who tried to attack the Tides Foundation.

Beck's crime? He did...a story!!! on the Tides Foundation!!! Is that even legal?!

Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America

Then Media Matters sent this out this afternoon:

"Dear Friend,

On Sunday, July 18, unhinged ex-convict Byron Williams loaded his truck with guns and headed up a California highway with the intention of starting a revolution. If he hadn't been stopped by brave officers -- two of whom were wounded in the confrontation -- he could have carried out a plan to kill staff at progressive organizations, including the Tides Foundation.

What is the Tides Foundation? It's the nonprofit that Glenn Beck brags about "turning the light of day" on by constantly attacking it as part of a socialist conspiracy to destroy our government. The Tides Foundation isn't the shadowy political influence of Beck's fantasies -- it's a transparent organization known in the philanthropic community for doing good public service. Make no mistake: Beck's intention was to paint the Tides Foundation as a dangerous, increasingly powerful threat to freedom that must be stopped. And Williams set out to stop them. ..."

What?????????????????????

Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?


----------



## Truthmatters

Defending your god huh frankie


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Truthmatters said:


> Defending your god huh frankie



Do you understand what the First Amendment means?


----------



## midcan5

"As hard as it is to believe, most days I intentionally ignore Glenn Beck posts and videos on the blogs. My recurring reaction is generally twofold. One: he's exhausting to watch because just as I'm wrapping my head around one line of googly-eyed horseshit, he belts out another ridiculous, melodramatic or dangerous line, and before I know it, I'm faced with a log-jam of crazy, forcing me to scramble for either an oxygen mask or a stiff drink. And, two: why pay attention to the television equivalent of an escaped mental patient screaming gibberish on the median strip at a busy intersection?"

Bob Cesca: Exposing Glenn Beck as a Dangerous Fraud


Just Words: The Results of Hate Speech Part II | Joe Wood's Blog


----------



## Avatar4321

There was an attack on the TIDES Foundation?

Ironic, a group dedicated to revolution, being threatened by a counter revolutionary.

Oh and btw. Name calling really doesnt disprove anything he says.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Truthmatters said:


> Defending your god huh frankie









Arrest Paul McCartney!


----------



## Oddball

_*
ARREST ALGORE!*_


----------



## cad

midcan5 said:


> "As hard as it is to believe, most days I intentionally ignore Glenn Beck posts and videos on the blogs. My recurring reaction is generally twofold. One: he's exhausting to watch because just as I'm wrapping my head around one line of googly-eyed horseshit, he belts out another ridiculous, melodramatic or dangerous line, and before I know it, I'm faced with a log-jam of crazy, forcing me to scramble for either an oxygen mask or a stiff drink. And, two: why pay attention to the television equivalent of an escaped mental patient screaming gibberish on the median strip at a busy intersection?"
> 
> Bob Cesca: Exposing Glenn Beck as a Dangerous Fraud
> 
> 
> Just Words: The Results of Hate Speech Part II | Joe Wood's Blog



So I just read that Cesca article, and I don't see how he "exposed" Glenn beck as a fraud.  He compared him to a mental patient.  Pointed out how he makes a lot of money.  Funny though, he didn't mention one thing that Beck said this is untrue.  Didn't give examples of Beck's countless lies.  Why do you think that is?


----------



## RightNorLeft

Media Matters doesnt matter


----------



## Avatar4321

yada said:


> Media Matters doesnt matter



It matters to people who are careless in their investigative work.


----------



## Charles_Main

Truthmatters said:


> Defending your god huh frankie



Oh what happened to sticking up for freedom of speech you disgusting Liberal Piece of shit.


----------



## Avatar4321

Charles_Main said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your god huh frankie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what happened to sticking up for freedom of speech you disgusting Liberal Piece of shit.
Click to expand...


I've never gotten the impression that she cares about it.


----------



## Charles_Main

Avatar4321 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your god huh frankie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what happened to sticking up for freedom of speech you disgusting Liberal Piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never gotten the impression that she cares about it.
Click to expand...


Oh she cares about it. When it is a Liberal doing the speaking. 

TOOL!


----------



## Rinata

CrusaderFrank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your god huh frankie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the First Amendment means?
Click to expand...


You're an idiot!!! He is encouraging violence!!! And you can shove the first amendment. It sure hasn't helped anybody wanting to use fowl language, has it?? Why should it be enforced for an evil man that lies and wants to promote death and hate?? Oh, he can say whatever he wants. Screw him.

And he is lying about the foundation anyway, you moron!!


----------



## Oddball

When did Beck encourage violence against Tides?

C'mon....Bring it.


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> There was an attack on the TIDES Foundation?
> 
> Ironic, a group dedicated to revolution, being threatened by a counter revolutionary.
> 
> Oh and btw. Name calling really doesnt disprove anything he says.



Link please. As far as I know that's an absolute lie. It's a nonprofit organization that supports better education, solutions to the AIDS epidemic, and human rights. So what are you talking about???


----------



## Oddball

First, you link to any information where Beck encouraged violent action against Tides, hackasaurus rex.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was an attack on the TIDES Foundation?
> 
> Ironic, a group dedicated to revolution, being threatened by a counter revolutionary.
> 
> Oh and btw. Name calling really doesnt disprove anything he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link please. As far as I know that's an absolute lie. It's a nonprofit organization that supports better education, solutions to the AIDS epidemic, and human rights. So what are you talking about???
Click to expand...


Well, then you don't know. Not really my problem.


----------



## Rinata

Dude said:


> First, you link to any information where Beck encouraged violent action against Tides, hackasaurus rex.



Please!!! I am not Dive Con or Stephanie!!!! And I hope you read this in its entirety.

Beck called Tides a "shady organization" and accused it of "indoctrination," "warp[ing] your children's brains." In his coverage of Tides, Beck has repeatedly implicated the organization in his conspiracy theories, linking it to George Soros, the Apollo Alliance, the Joyce Foundation, and the Weather Underground. Beck has referred to the group as a "shady organization" [May 11] and claimed it is "a major source of revenue for some of the most extreme groups on the left" [May 21, 2009]. Beck frequently airs a video produced by Tides, which he refers to as an "indoctrination video...shown in schools all across America to warp you children's brains and make sure they know how evil capitalism is" [June 21].

Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America


----------



## Bfgrn

Avatar4321 said:


> There was an attack on the TIDES Foundation?
> 
> Ironic, a group dedicated to revolution, being threatened by a counter revolutionary.
> 
> Oh and btw. Name calling really doesnt disprove anything he says.



Here you go Frank...a brainwashed Beck pea brain that endorses the planned attack.

Is planning murders a first amendment right?


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Media Matter is trying to shut down any dissent from the Obama Ministry of Truth by holding, wait for it, Glenn Beck responsible for the actions of an individual who tried to attack the Tides Foundation.
> 
> Beck's crime? He did...a story!!! on the Tides Foundation!!! Is that even legal?!
> 
> Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America
> 
> Then Media Matters sent this out this afternoon:
> 
> "Dear Friend,
> 
> On Sunday, July 18, unhinged ex-convict Byron Williams loaded his truck with guns and headed up a California highway with the intention of starting a revolution. If he hadn't been stopped by brave officers -- two of whom were wounded in the confrontation -- he could have carried out a plan to kill staff at progressive organizations, including the Tides Foundation.
> 
> What is the Tides Foundation? It's the nonprofit that Glenn Beck brags about "turning the light of day" on by constantly attacking it as part of a socialist conspiracy to destroy our government. The Tides Foundation isn't the shadowy political influence of Beck's fantasies -- it's a transparent organization known in the philanthropic community for doing good public service. Make no mistake: Beck's intention was to paint the Tides Foundation as a dangerous, increasingly powerful threat to freedom that must be stopped. And Williams set out to stop them. ..."
> 
> What?????????????????????
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?



You know Beck had a good thing going for him then he had add the psycho factor like a lot of Cons do.  Michelle Malkin, Ann Coulter, Rush, all those crazy extremist tea partiers, etc..

They limit themselves because only other extremists can ever agree with them.


----------



## Stephanie

Mediamatters is sure stirring up the "dumb" pot.

And look who all fell for it.


----------



## editec

> What?????????????????????
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?


 
Gee...I don't know.

Did the Beatles tell people to kill Sharon Tate?

I don't think so.


----------



## WillowTree

Rinata said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your god huh frankie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the First Amendment means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot!!! He is encouraging violence!!! And you can shove the first amendment. It sure hasn't helped anybody wanting to use fowl language, has it?? Why should it be enforced for an evil man that lies and wants to promote death and hate?? Oh, he can say whatever he wants. Screw him.
> 
> And he is lying about the foundation anyway, you moron!!
Click to expand...


hey, I think chicken speak and duck speak and mocking  bird speak is covered.. rally I do.. don't you? oh wait no you don't, you want to shove the first amendment?? where? up weenie's ass?


----------



## mudwhistle

CrusaderFrank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your god huh frankie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the First Amendment means?
Click to expand...


It means White Males need not voice their opinions.

Everybody else....no problamo.

So how bout we kill us some cracker babies...shall we?


----------



## Stephanie

Anyone EVER see Mediamatters go after a lefty like Olbermann, Matthews, Madcow, etc etc.???

nuff said.


----------



## Avatar4321

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was an attack on the TIDES Foundation?
> 
> Ironic, a group dedicated to revolution, being threatened by a counter revolutionary.
> 
> Oh and btw. Name calling really doesnt disprove anything he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Frank...a brainwashed Beck pea brain that endorses the planned attack.
> 
> Is planning murders a first amendment right?
Click to expand...


Im endorsing an attack? Really?

Do you have reading comprehension issues? Cause you really should address those if you want to participate on a message board.


----------



## Avatar4321

Sarah G said:


> You know Beck had a good thing going for him then he had add the psycho factor like a lot of Cons do.  Michelle Malkin, Ann Coulter, Rush, all those crazy extremist tea partiers, etc..
> 
> They limit themselves because only other extremists can ever agree with them.



Funny, you guys were saying he was psycho long before he went over to Fox. When exactly did he add this psycho factor?

And why is it you can't actually deal with what he says? I mean he is totally psycho for quoting people and organizations that freely share who they are and what their purposes are. Very psycho. We should just ignore the man behind the curtain.


----------



## Avatar4321

editec said:


> What?????????????????????
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...I don't know.
> 
> Did the Beatles tell people to kill Sharon Tate?
> 
> I don't think so.
Click to expand...


Did Beck? I don't think so.


----------



## Bfgrn

Avatar4321 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?????????????????????
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee...I don't know.
> 
> Did the Beatles tell people to kill Sharon Tate?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Beck? I don't think so.
Click to expand...


Williams was reportedly heavily armed with a handgun, shotgun, rifle and body armor. Shortly after the shooting, a CHP sergeant said that "There is no doubt in our mind, given the body armor and the extensive amount of ammunition he had, that he was on his way to do a very serious crime against either someone or a group of people" And indeed, Williams reportedly told investigators that *"his intention was to start a revolution by traveling to San Francisco and killing people of importance at the Tides Foundation and the ACLU."*

The ACLU is a very well-known entity, *but the Tides Foundation*, which seeks to "promote economic justice, robust democratic processes, and the opportunity to live in a healthy and sustainable environment where human rights are preserved and protected," *is much more obscure.*

Williams may have been a disturbed individual who was destined to explode. But the question the media should be asking is why he decided to target Tides.

Please only post the first few paragraphs of linked material due to copyright laws.  Thank you. Newby


The CA cop shooter and Glenn Beck: Here's what we know | Media Matters for America


----------



## Avatar4321

Wow.. Beck spoke about the Tides Foundation. Obviously He wanted people to go out and, you know kill them. 

I mean how can anyone not reach the obvious conclusion that talking about an organization means you want them dead. 

I talk about Democrats. I talk about Republicans. I talk about my Church. I talk about these things all the time. According to your logic, I want someone to go out and kill them all.

Fabulous critical analysis there. And you wonder why we think you are a dishonest partisan hack.


----------



## cad

you found the smoking gun.  beck talked about Tides.  where does he advocate violence?


----------



## Sarah G

Avatar4321 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Beck had a good thing going for him then he had add the psycho factor like a lot of Cons do.  Michelle Malkin, Ann Coulter, Rush, all those crazy extremist tea partiers, etc..
> 
> They limit themselves because only other extremists can ever agree with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, you guys were saying he was psycho long before he went over to Fox. When exactly did he add this psycho factor?
> 
> And why is it you can't actually deal with what he says? I mean he is totally psycho for quoting people and organizations that freely share who they are and what their purposes are. Very psycho. We should just ignore the man behind the curtain.
Click to expand...


I could deal with it if I cared enough to listen.  He is psychotic.  You want to base your pov on what one of these dopes has to say, be my guest.


----------



## Bfgrn

Avatar4321 said:


> Wow.. Beck spoke about the Tides Foundation. Obviously He wanted people to go out and, you know kill them.
> 
> I mean how can anyone not reach the obvious conclusion that talking about an organization means you want them dead.
> 
> I talk about Democrats. I talk about Republicans. I talk about my Church. I talk about these things all the time. According to your logic, I want someone to go out and kill them all.
> 
> Fabulous critical analysis there. And you wonder why we think you are a dishonest partisan hack.



I am not accusing Beck of wanting them dead. BUT, Glenn Beck DID constantly and consistently portray the Tides Foundation as a dangerous and dire enemy of America.

What you or I say on this tiny little piece of cyberspace has little or no exposure. Glenn Beck's lies and propaganda about the Tides Foundation was broadcast across the world nightly, and that adds credibility and justification to a sick, twisted mind like Byron Williams.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

This Administration portrays US Veterans potentially "a dangerous and dire enemy of America."


----------



## peach174

You all don't watch GlennBeck do ya? He is always and consistently saying that violence is not the answer.


----------



## cad

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. Beck spoke about the Tides Foundation. Obviously He wanted people to go out and, you know kill them.
> 
> I mean how can anyone not reach the obvious conclusion that talking about an organization means you want them dead.
> 
> I talk about Democrats. I talk about Republicans. I talk about my Church. I talk about these things all the time. According to your logic, I want someone to go out and kill them all.
> 
> Fabulous critical analysis there. And you wonder why we think you are a dishonest partisan hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not accusing Beck of wanting them dead. BUT, Glenn Beck DID constantly and consistently portray the Tides Foundation as a dangerous and dire enemy of America.
> 
> What you or I say on this tiny little piece of cyberspace has little or no exposure. Glenn Beck's lies and propaganda about the Tides Foundation was broadcast across the world nightly, and that adds credibility and justification to a sick, twisted mind like Byron Williams.
Click to expand...


Most of Beck's quotes simply point out who gave money to Tides, or who Tides gave money to.  Where does Beck lie?


----------



## Avatar4321

Sarah G said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Beck had a good thing going for him then he had add the psycho factor like a lot of Cons do.  Michelle Malkin, Ann Coulter, Rush, all those crazy extremist tea partiers, etc..
> 
> They limit themselves because only other extremists can ever agree with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, you guys were saying he was psycho long before he went over to Fox. When exactly did he add this psycho factor?
> 
> And why is it you can't actually deal with what he says? I mean he is totally psycho for quoting people and organizations that freely share who they are and what their purposes are. Very psycho. We should just ignore the man behind the curtain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could deal with it if I cared enough to listen.  He is psychotic.  You want to base your pov on what one of these dopes has to say, be my guest.
Click to expand...


So you dont listen to what he has to say but have concluded that he is psychotic.

I seriously hope if I ever get falsely accused of a crime that you aren't on my jury.


----------



## Avatar4321

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. Beck spoke about the Tides Foundation. Obviously He wanted people to go out and, you know kill them.
> 
> I mean how can anyone not reach the obvious conclusion that talking about an organization means you want them dead.
> 
> I talk about Democrats. I talk about Republicans. I talk about my Church. I talk about these things all the time. According to your logic, I want someone to go out and kill them all.
> 
> Fabulous critical analysis there. And you wonder why we think you are a dishonest partisan hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not accusing Beck of wanting them dead. BUT, Glenn Beck DID constantly and consistently portray the Tides Foundation as a dangerous and dire enemy of America.
> 
> What you or I say on this tiny little piece of cyberspace has little or no exposure. Glenn Beck's lies and propaganda about the Tides Foundation was broadcast across the world nightly, and that adds credibility and justification to a sick, twisted mind like Byron Williams.
Click to expand...


They are dangerous. They are a propaganda organization.

and yes you did accuse Beck of wanting them dead. You posted all of that in the specific response to my request to show where Beck advocated killing anyone. Stop trying to backtrack now that you've been shown to be talking out of your rear. 

You know, it's not as much the accusation that annoys me as much as it is with you trying to blatantly claim you didn't make it. We aren't freakin stupid. We can read the conversation.


----------



## Avatar4321

cad said:


> Most of Beck's quotes simply point out who gave money to Tides, or who Tides gave money to.  Where does Beck lie?



How would they know? It's not like they've ever bothered watching what Glenn has to say.


----------



## Stephanie

MediaMatters is EVIL. as is the goosestepping little sheep who spread this type of made up BULLSHIT..


----------



## Bfgrn

Avatar4321 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. Beck spoke about the Tides Foundation. Obviously He wanted people to go out and, you know kill them.
> 
> I mean how can anyone not reach the obvious conclusion that talking about an organization means you want them dead.
> 
> I talk about Democrats. I talk about Republicans. I talk about my Church. I talk about these things all the time. According to your logic, I want someone to go out and kill them all.
> 
> Fabulous critical analysis there. And you wonder why we think you are a dishonest partisan hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not accusing Beck of wanting them dead. BUT, Glenn Beck DID constantly and consistently portray the Tides Foundation as a dangerous and dire enemy of America.
> 
> What you or I say on this tiny little piece of cyberspace has little or no exposure. Glenn Beck's lies and propaganda about the Tides Foundation was broadcast across the world nightly, and that adds credibility and justification to a sick, twisted mind like Byron Williams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are dangerous. They are a propaganda organization.
> 
> and yes you did accuse Beck of wanting them dead. You posted all of that in the specific response to my request to show where Beck advocated killing anyone. Stop trying to backtrack now that you've been shown to be talking out of your rear.
> 
> You know, it's not as much the accusation that annoys me as much as it is with you trying to blatantly claim you didn't make it. We aren't freakin stupid. We can read the conversation.
Click to expand...


Listen you little pea brain, I did not accuse Beck of wanting anyone dead. But it is clear Beck has painted the Tides Foundation as an enemy of America, and you swallow all Beck's propaganda too...

You ARE  freakin stupid...VERY  freakin stupid...


----------



## Stephanie

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not accusing Beck of wanting them dead. BUT, Glenn Beck DID constantly and consistently portray the Tides Foundation as a dangerous and dire enemy of America.
> 
> What you or I say on this tiny little piece of cyberspace has little or no exposure. Glenn Beck's lies and propaganda about the Tides Foundation was broadcast across the world nightly, and that adds credibility and justification to a sick, twisted mind like Byron Williams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are dangerous. They are a propaganda organization.
> 
> and yes you did accuse Beck of wanting them dead. You posted all of that in the specific response to my request to show where Beck advocated killing anyone. Stop trying to backtrack now that you've been shown to be talking out of your rear.
> 
> You know, it's not as much the accusation that annoys me as much as it is with you trying to blatantly claim you didn't make it. We aren't freakin stupid. We can read the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen you little pea brain, I did not accuse Beck of wanting anyone dead. But it is clear Beck has painted the Tides Foundation as an enemy of America, and you swallow all Beck's propaganda too...
> 
> You ARE  freakin stupid...VERY  freakin stupid...
Click to expand...


pot calling the kettle black. way funny


----------



## Bfgrn

Stephanie said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are dangerous. They are a propaganda organization.
> 
> and yes you did accuse Beck of wanting them dead. You posted all of that in the specific response to my request to show where Beck advocated killing anyone. Stop trying to backtrack now that you've been shown to be talking out of your rear.
> 
> You know, it's not as much the accusation that annoys me as much as it is with you trying to blatantly claim you didn't make it. We aren't freakin stupid. We can read the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you little pea brain, I did not accuse Beck of wanting anyone dead. But it is clear Beck has painted the Tides Foundation as an enemy of America, and you swallow all Beck's propaganda too...
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE  freakin stupid...VERY  freakin stupid...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pot calling the kettle black. way funny
Click to expand...


Yea, an organization that "promotes economic justice, robust democratic processes, and the opportunity to live in a healthy and sustainable environment where human rights are preserved and protected," ...is dangerous...WTF is wrong with you right wing morons?

Helping people is BAD...


----------



## Stephanie

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you little pea brain, I did not accuse Beck of wanting anyone dead. But it is clear Beck has painted the Tides Foundation as an enemy of America, and you swallow all Beck's propaganda too...
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE  freakin stupid...VERY  freakin stupid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pot calling the kettle black. way funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, an organization that "promotes economic justice, robust democratic processes, and the opportunity to live in a healthy and sustainable environment where human rights are preserved and protected," ...is dangerous...WTF is wrong with you right wing morons?
> 
> Helping people is BAD...
Click to expand...


whoa now, you are CHANGING the SUBJECT.
this thread was how Mediamatters accused Beck of causing someone to go out and attack someone or something. member?
do you all ever think for yourselves.?
just wondering


----------



## cad

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen you little pea brain, I did not accuse Beck of wanting anyone dead. But it is clear Beck has painted the Tides Foundation as an enemy of America, and you swallow all Beck's propaganda too...
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE  freakin stupid...VERY  freakin stupid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pot calling the kettle black. way funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, an organization that "promotes economic justice, robust democratic processes, and the opportunity to live in a healthy and sustainable environment where human rights are preserved and protected," ...is dangerous...WTF is wrong with you right wing morons?
> 
> Helping people is BAD...
Click to expand...


What about an organization that believes in lower taxes, smaller government and adherence to the constitution?   Now those people are dangerous...WTF is wrong with you left wing morons?


----------



## Navy1960

Look it's no secret that the Tide's Foundation is  a  progressive  organtization,  it  makes  no bones about where it stands even on it's web page what it is dedicated to.  It's founder  Drummond Pike  was  very invloved  in the  anti-war  movement in the 1960's  and  he is the founder of the Tides foundation. Sorry but all this information  is for public consumption, regardless of how  Media Matters  might want to  portray  Glenn Beck.  The fact remains that some  "crackpot"  in California  who wanted to start a revolution  is still a "crackpot" and  needs to be prosecuted too the full extent of the law for it.  To blame  Glenn Beck for this , you may as well start  blaming snookie for  your daughters tanning too much, at some point,  people are responsbile for  their own actions.   I realize for some thats  a hard concept  to grasp, but  this man in California is  worthless, and while I may not agree with the Tides Foundation and it's agenda, NOTHING justifies  a nutjob not even a TV show, so, in this one  Media Matters  needs to find some media that actually matters.


----------



## Bfgrn

Stephanie said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> pot calling the kettle black. way funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, an organization that "promotes economic justice, robust democratic processes, and the opportunity to live in a healthy and sustainable environment where human rights are preserved and protected," ...is dangerous...WTF is wrong with you right wing morons?
> 
> Helping people is BAD...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whoa now, you are CHANGING the SUBJECT.
> this thread was how Mediamatters accused Beck of causing someone to go out and attack someone or something. member?
> do you all ever think for yourselves.?
> just wondering
Click to expand...




Avatar4321 said:


> They are dangerous. They are a propaganda organization.



Try to keep up Steph...


----------



## Avatar4321

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not accusing Beck of wanting them dead. BUT, Glenn Beck DID constantly and consistently portray the Tides Foundation as a dangerous and dire enemy of America.
> 
> What you or I say on this tiny little piece of cyberspace has little or no exposure. Glenn Beck's lies and propaganda about the Tides Foundation was broadcast across the world nightly, and that adds credibility and justification to a sick, twisted mind like Byron Williams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are dangerous. They are a propaganda organization.
> 
> and yes you did accuse Beck of wanting them dead. You posted all of that in the specific response to my request to show where Beck advocated killing anyone. Stop trying to backtrack now that you've been shown to be talking out of your rear.
> 
> You know, it's not as much the accusation that annoys me as much as it is with you trying to blatantly claim you didn't make it. We aren't freakin stupid. We can read the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen you little pea brain, I did not accuse Beck of wanting anyone dead. But it is clear Beck has painted the Tides Foundation as an enemy of America, and you swallow all Beck's propaganda too...
> 
> You ARE  freakin stupid...VERY  freakin stupid...
Click to expand...


Socialism is an enemy to America. 

And stop lying please. It's just completely unnecessary.


----------



## Avatar4321

Bfgrn said:


> Yea, an organization that "promotes economic justice, robust democratic processes, and the opportunity to live in a healthy and sustainable environment where human rights are preserved and protected," ...is dangerous...WTF is wrong with you right wing morons?
> 
> Helping people is BAD...



No socialism is bad. 

Helping people is good. 

Socialism doesn't help people.


----------



## Avatar4321

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, an organization that "promotes economic justice, robust democratic processes, and the opportunity to live in a healthy and sustainable environment where human rights are preserved and protected," ...is dangerous...WTF is wrong with you right wing morons?
> 
> Helping people is BAD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoa now, you are CHANGING the SUBJECT.
> this thread was how Mediamatters accused Beck of causing someone to go out and attack someone or something. member?
> do you all ever think for yourselves.?
> just wondering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are dangerous. They are a propaganda organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to keep up Steph...
Click to expand...


You suggesting that advocating the overthrow of liberty, the free market, and the Republic is not dangerous?


----------



## Stephanie

Bfgrn said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, an organization that "promotes economic justice, robust democratic processes, and the opportunity to live in a healthy and sustainable environment where human rights are preserved and protected," ...is dangerous...WTF is wrong with you right wing morons?
> 
> Helping people is BAD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoa now, you are CHANGING the SUBJECT.
> this thread was how Mediamatters accused Beck of causing someone to go out and attack someone or something. member?
> do you all ever think for yourselves.?
> just wondering
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are dangerous. They are a propaganda organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to keep up Steph...
Click to expand...


what the hell does that have to do with Mediamatters saying Beck caused some person to go and ATTACK the TIDES FOUNDATION???????
never mind, this thread was STUPID to begin with and a real friggen joke that someone would ACTUALLY POST IT.


----------



## Bfgrn

Navy1960 said:


> Look it's no secret that the Tide's Foundation is  a  progressive  organtization,  it  makes  no bones about where it stands even on it's web page what it is dedicated to.  It's founder  Drummond Pike  was  very invloved  in the  anti-war  movement in the 1960's  and  he is the founder of the Tides foundation. Sorry but all this information  is for public consumption, regardless of how  Media Matters  might want to  portray  Glenn Beck.  The fact remains that some  "crackpot"  in California  who wanted to start a revolution  is still a "crackpot" and  needs to be prosecuted too the full extent of the law for it.  To blame  Glenn Beck for this , you may as well start  blaming snookie for  your daughters tanning too much, at some point,  people are responsbile for  their own actions.   I realize for some thats  a hard concept  to grasp, but  this man in California is  worthless, and while I may not agree with the Tides Foundation and it's agenda, NOTHING justifies  a nutjob not even a TV show, so, in this one  Media Matters  needs to find some media that actually matters.



Sorry Navy, I disagree...you can't falsely shout 'fire' in a theater, and not be held accountable if a stampede develops.

NO ONE in the media except Glenn Beck has even mentioned this Tides Foundation. I never even heard of them before. Tides Foundation is CLEARLY a target of Beck's that he continues to portray as some evil conspiracy.

Beck's is so far off the reservation with his anti social justice theme that he spits in the face of the teachings of Jesus Christ.

If anyone is evil, it is the nutbag conspiracy theorist Glenn Beck...and the pea brains that swallow his crap are dumber that a pile of dog shit...


----------



## Bfgrn

Avatar4321 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> whoa now, you are CHANGING the SUBJECT.
> this thread was how Mediamatters accused Beck of causing someone to go out and attack someone or something. member?
> do you all ever think for yourselves.?
> just wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are dangerous. They are a propaganda organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to keep up Steph...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You suggesting that advocating the overthrow of liberty, the free market, and the Republic is not dangerous?
Click to expand...


Thanks for admitting you swallow...


----------



## editec

I find it rather disturbing that people defend these hate mongers by pretending that what they're doing isn't spewing hate.

Beck?

He's a fucking media hater, a hate mongering whore.

BUT, in his defence he is pandering to people who stew in hate all day long and are simply seeking somebody to give them cover.

If there wasn't ignoranmouses who hate people unreasonably, whores like BECK would be OOB.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bfgrn said:


> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look it's no secret that the Tide's Foundation is  a  progressive  organtization,  it  makes  no bones about where it stands even on it's web page what it is dedicated to.  It's founder  Drummond Pike  was  very invloved  in the  anti-war  movement in the 1960's  and  he is the founder of the Tides foundation. Sorry but all this information  is for public consumption, regardless of how  Media Matters  might want to  portray  Glenn Beck.  The fact remains that some  "crackpot"  in California  who wanted to start a revolution  is still a "crackpot" and  needs to be prosecuted too the full extent of the law for it.  To blame  Glenn Beck for this , you may as well start  blaming snookie for  your daughters tanning too much, at some point,  people are responsbile for  their own actions.   I realize for some thats  a hard concept  to grasp, but  this man in California is  worthless, and while I may not agree with the Tides Foundation and it's agenda, NOTHING justifies  a nutjob not even a TV show, so, in this one  Media Matters  needs to find some media that actually matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Navy, I disagree...you can't falsely shout 'fire' in a theater, and not be held accountable if a stampede develops.
> 
> NO ONE in the media except Glenn Beck has even mentioned this Tides Foundation. I never even heard of them before. Tides Foundation is CLEARLY a target of Beck's that he continues to portray as some evil conspiracy.
> 
> Beck's is so far off the reservation with his anti social justice theme that he spits in the face of the teachings of Jesus Christ.
> 
> If anyone is evil, it is the nutbag conspiracy theorist Glenn Beck...and the pea brains that swallow his crap are dumber that a pile of dog shit...
Click to expand...


LOL

You fucking Nazi

Free press is fine as long as everything is approved by Obama's Ministry of Truth.

Where do people get the idea that Progressives are fucking Nazis and want to stifle dissent?

Fucking Nazi scumbag


----------



## Stephanie

editec said:


> I find it rather that people defend these hate mongers by pretending that what they're doing is spewing hate.
> 
> Beck?
> 
> He's a fucking media hater mongering whore.
> 
> BUT, in his defence he is pandering to people who stew in hate all day long and are simply seeking somebody to give them cover.
> 
> If there wasn't ignoranmouses who hate people unreasonably, whores like BECK would be OOB.



well hell, your thread was just "dripping" with love.


----------



## Navy1960

Bfgrn said:


> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look it's no secret that the Tide's Foundation is  a  progressive  organtization,  it  makes  no bones about where it stands even on it's web page what it is dedicated to.  It's founder  Drummond Pike  was  very invloved  in the  anti-war  movement in the 1960's  and  he is the founder of the Tides foundation. Sorry but all this information  is for public consumption, regardless of how  Media Matters  might want to  portray  Glenn Beck.  The fact remains that some  "crackpot"  in California  who wanted to start a revolution  is still a "crackpot" and  needs to be prosecuted too the full extent of the law for it.  To blame  Glenn Beck for this , you may as well start  blaming snookie for  your daughters tanning too much, at some point,  people are responsbile for  their own actions.   I realize for some thats  a hard concept  to grasp, but  this man in California is  worthless, and while I may not agree with the Tides Foundation and it's agenda, NOTHING justifies  a nutjob not even a TV show, so, in this one  Media Matters  needs to find some media that actually matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Navy, I disagree...you can't falsely shout 'fire' in a theater, and not be held accountable if a stampede develops.
> 
> NO ONE in the media except Glenn Beck has even mentioned this Tides Foundation. I never even heard of them before. Tides Foundation is CLEARLY a target of Beck's that he continues to portray as some evil conspiracy.
> 
> Beck's is so far off the reservation with his anti social justice theme that he spits in the face of the teachings of Jesus Christ.
> 
> If anyone is evil, it is the nutbag conspiracy theorist Glenn Beck...and the pea brains that swallow his crap are dumber that a pile of dog shit...
Click to expand...


While I understand  that Glenn Beck is not  exactly popular with some  and that's fine with me as  I personally  have no opinion on the man one way or the other.  However,  it's worth noting that the Tides Foundation is a  very  public entity  and is online   as  a " organization dedicated to social justice "  etc. etc...  So to simply imply that one person is  responsible for  the acts of some   nut  as if  the   Tides Foundation was this secret club that was brought out into the open  by Glenn Beck at least to me is a  bit of a stretch.  Personally,  this nut  deserves everything the law can throw at him, but at some poiint  people  have to take responsibility for their own actions.  It's  rather like blaming some MSNBC pundit  for  the actions of  protestors  at  a convention because they happen to watch the show.  I personally  like to think that if someone   breaks the law , republican, democrat,  whatever then they are responsible for that action. This one  Bf  Im going to have to disagree with you on, however  I will agree that  in some cases  there are  times when a person can be  influenced  by propaganda  and individuals  , but  at some point the individual that commits the act is the one responsible for it.  While  you may not agree with Mr. Beck and like I dont agree with Ed Shultz  for example I completely  respect his right  under the 1st Amendment to say it.


----------



## Bfgrn

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look it's no secret that the Tide's Foundation is  a  progressive  organtization,  it  makes  no bones about where it stands even on it's web page what it is dedicated to.  It's founder  Drummond Pike  was  very invloved  in the  anti-war  movement in the 1960's  and  he is the founder of the Tides foundation. Sorry but all this information  is for public consumption, regardless of how  Media Matters  might want to  portray  Glenn Beck.  The fact remains that some  "crackpot"  in California  who wanted to start a revolution  is still a "crackpot" and  needs to be prosecuted too the full extent of the law for it.  To blame  Glenn Beck for this , you may as well start  blaming snookie for  your daughters tanning too much, at some point,  people are responsbile for  their own actions.   I realize for some thats  a hard concept  to grasp, but  this man in California is  worthless, and while I may not agree with the Tides Foundation and it's agenda, NOTHING justifies  a nutjob not even a TV show, so, in this one  Media Matters  needs to find some media that actually matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Navy, I disagree...you can't falsely shout 'fire' in a theater, and not be held accountable if a stampede develops.
> 
> NO ONE in the media except Glenn Beck has even mentioned this Tides Foundation. I never even heard of them before. Tides Foundation is CLEARLY a target of Beck's that he continues to portray as some evil conspiracy.
> 
> Beck's is so far off the reservation with his anti social justice theme that he spits in the face of the teachings of Jesus Christ.
> 
> If anyone is evil, it is the nutbag conspiracy theorist Glenn Beck...and the pea brains that swallow his crap are dumber that a pile of dog shit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You fucking Nazi
> 
> Free press is fine as long as everything is approved by Obama's Ministry of Truth.
> 
> Where do people get the idea that Progressives are fucking Nazis and want to stifle dissent?
> 
> Fucking Nazi scumbag
Click to expand...


Have your mommy read the Bible to you pea brain...Jesus Christ's life on earth was ALL ABOUT social justice.

This nutbag Beck is telling people to run away from any Church that preachers social justice...

Looking for Nazi's...tune in the Beck Reich Show...


----------



## Bfgrn

Avatar4321 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> whoa now, you are CHANGING the SUBJECT.
> this thread was how Mediamatters accused Beck of causing someone to go out and attack someone or something. member?
> do you all ever think for yourselves.?
> just wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are dangerous. They are a propaganda organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try to keep up Steph...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You suggesting that advocating the overthrow of liberty, the free market, and the Republic is not dangerous?
Click to expand...


You mean like 'cap & trade'?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bfgrn said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Navy, I disagree...you can't falsely shout 'fire' in a theater, and not be held accountable if a stampede develops.
> 
> NO ONE in the media except Glenn Beck has even mentioned this Tides Foundation. I never even heard of them before. Tides Foundation is CLEARLY a target of Beck's that he continues to portray as some evil conspiracy.
> 
> Beck's is so far off the reservation with his anti social justice theme that he spits in the face of the teachings of Jesus Christ.
> 
> If anyone is evil, it is the nutbag conspiracy theorist Glenn Beck...and the pea brains that swallow his crap are dumber that a pile of dog shit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You fucking Nazi
> 
> Free press is fine as long as everything is approved by Obama's Ministry of Truth.
> 
> Where do people get the idea that Progressives are fucking Nazis and want to stifle dissent?
> 
> Fucking Nazi scumbag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have your mommy read the Bible to you pea brain...Jesus Christ's life on earth was ALL ABOUT social justice.
> 
> This nutbag Beck is telling people to run away from any Church that preachers social justice...
> 
> Looking for Nazi's...tune in the Beck Reich Show...
Click to expand...



Dissent is the highest form of patrio......SHUT THE FUCK UP OBAMA IS PRESIDENT


----------



## cad

editec said:


> I find it rather that people defend these hate mongers by pretending that what they're doing is spewing hate.
> 
> Beck?
> 
> He's a fucking media hater mongering whore.
> 
> BUT, in his defence he is pandering to people who stew in hate all day long and are simply seeking somebody to give them cover.
> 
> If there wasn't ignoranmouses who hate people unreasonably, whores like BECK would be OOB.



The Glenn Beck Audience
75%  age 35+
61% with income over 60k
72% College /Grad School Education

yes, all these middle-aged, college educated working class people simply sit around all day, stewing in their hate.


----------



## Zona

I honestly dont think Beck could be touched even if a guy ran into a church and killed everyone there because he said Beck was right.  Wasnt there a shooter who had a house full of Beck, Hannity and rush books all over the place?  I think I remember something about that.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Zona said:


> I honestly dont think Beck could be touched even if a guy ran into a church and killed everyone there because he said Beck was right.  Wasnt there a shooter who had a house full of Beck, Hannity and rush books all over the place?  I think I remember something about that.....



You're touching in the fucking head


----------



## Avatar4321

editec said:


> I find it rather that people defend these hate mongers by pretending that what they're doing is spewing hate.
> 
> Beck?
> 
> He's a fucking media hater mongering whore.
> 
> BUT, in his defence he is pandering to people who stew in hate all day long and are simply seeking somebody to give them cover.
> 
> If there wasn't ignoranmouses who hate people unreasonably, whores like BECK would be OOB.



Hate? What hate? 

You guys come up with these ridiculous accusations and you wonder why we don't magically agree with you.


----------



## Zona

cad said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it rather that people defend these hate mongers by pretending that what they're doing is spewing hate.
> 
> Beck?
> 
> He's a fucking media hater mongering whore.
> 
> BUT, in his defence he is pandering to people who stew in hate all day long and are simply seeking somebody to give them cover.
> 
> If there wasn't ignoranmouses who hate people unreasonably, whores like BECK would be OOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Glenn Beck Audience
> 75%  age 35+
> 61% with income over 60k
> 72% College /Grad School Education
> 
> yes, all these middle-aged, college educated working class people simply sit around all day, stewing in their hate.
Click to expand...


Link?
Seriously....link please.


----------



## Zona

CrusaderFrank said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly dont think Beck could be touched even if a guy ran into a church and killed everyone there because he said Beck was right.  Wasnt there a shooter who had a house full of Beck, Hannity and rush books all over the place?  I think I remember something about that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're touching in the fucking head
Click to expand...


Tennessee shooter read books by Savage, Hannity and O'reilly! | NowPublic News Coverage

That took .0003 seconds to find.

Adkisson told Still that "he could not get to the leaders of the liberal movement that he would then target those that had voted them in to office."

Inside the house, officers found "Liberalism is a Mental Health Disorder" by radio talk show host Michael Savage, "Let Freedom Ring" by talk show host Sean Hannity, and "The O'Reilly Factor," by television talk show host Bill O'Reilly.


----------



## Avatar4321

Navy1960 said:


> While I understand  that Glenn Beck is not  exactly popular with some  and that's fine with me as  I personally  have no opinion on the man one way or the other.  However,  it's worth noting that the Tides Foundation is a  very  public entity  and is online   as  a " organization dedicated to social justice "  etc. etc...  So to simply imply that one person is  responsible for  the acts of some   nut  as if  the   Tides Foundation was this secret club that was brought out into the open  by Glenn Beck at least to me is a  bit of a stretch.  Personally,  this nut  deserves everything the law can throw at him, but at some poiint  people  have to take responsibility for their own actions.  It's  rather like blaming some MSNBC pundit  for  the actions of  protestors  at  a convention because they happen to watch the show.  I personally  like to think that if someone   breaks the law , republican, democrat,  whatever then they are responsible for that action. This one  Bf  Im going to have to disagree with you on, however  I will agree that  in some cases  there are  times when a person can be  influenced  by propaganda  and individuals  , but  at some point the individual that commits the act is the one responsible for it.  While  you may not agree with Mr. Beck and like I dont agree with Ed Shultz  for example I completely  respect his right  under the 1st Amendment to say it.



Not popular with some is being generous. You don't get people accusing him of inciting violence by merely being not popular.

You, however, are a breath of fresh air. I miss the days when people could freely speak their opinion without being accused of ridiculous accusations in an attempt to shut them up.

And you're right, Any Republicans or Democrats should be equally prosecuted before the law for any crime they break. Oh whoops. I mentioned the Democrats and Republicans again. I guess I am calling for people to murder them.

I can't believe how people eat up this media matters crap and have the audacity to complain about propaganda from Glenn.


----------



## Stephanie

Zona said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly dont think Beck could be touched even if a guy ran into a church and killed everyone there because he said Beck was right.  Wasnt there a shooter who had a house full of Beck, Hannity and rush books all over the place?  I think I remember something about that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're touching in the fucking head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tennessee shooter read books by Savage, Hannity and O'reilly! | NowPublic News Coverage
> 
> That took .0003 seconds to find.
> 
> Adkisson told Still that "he could not get to the leaders of the liberal movement that he would then target those that had voted them in to office."
> 
> Inside the house, officers found "Liberalism is a Mental Health Disorder" by radio talk show host Michael Savage, "Let Freedom Ring" by talk show host Sean Hannity, and "The O'Reilly Factor," by television talk show host Bill O'Reilly.
Click to expand...


what a JOKE. since when did OFFICERS start reporting on what type of POLITICAL books a criminal reads.


----------



## Avatar4321

Bfgrn said:


> Have your mommy read the Bible to you pea brain...Jesus Christ's life on earth was ALL ABOUT social justice.
> 
> This nutbag Beck is telling people to run away from any Church that preachers social justice...
> 
> Looking for Nazi's...tune in the Beck Reich Show...



Can you name a single place in the Bible where Jesus or any of his disciples advocated giving money to Ceasar to help the poor? I've read the Bible many times. Social justice isnt in there. Because it's a late 19th century idea based on Marxism.

Heaven forbid we look to preachers who actually preach the Gospel and not socialism. We must be evil to suggest such a thing. You mean we actually have a personal responsibility to minister to others? we cant just outsource it to the government? You mean we actually have to do something for our fellow man? We cant just watch tv and give the government total control over our lives so they can take care of us and our fellow man?

The horror!


----------



## cad

Bfgrn said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Navy, I disagree...you can't falsely shout 'fire' in a theater, and not be held accountable if a stampede develops.
> 
> NO ONE in the media except Glenn Beck has even mentioned this Tides Foundation. I never even heard of them before. Tides Foundation is CLEARLY a target of Beck's that he continues to portray as some evil conspiracy.
> 
> Beck's is so far off the reservation with his anti social justice theme that he spits in the face of the teachings of Jesus Christ.
> 
> If anyone is evil, it is the nutbag conspiracy theorist Glenn Beck...and the pea brains that swallow his crap are dumber that a pile of dog shit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You fucking Nazi
> 
> Free press is fine as long as everything is approved by Obama's Ministry of Truth.
> 
> Where do people get the idea that Progressives are fucking Nazis and want to stifle dissent?
> 
> Fucking Nazi scumbag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have your mommy read the Bible to you pea brain...Jesus Christ's life on earth was ALL ABOUT social justice.
> 
> This nutbag Beck is telling people to run away from any Church that preachers social justice...
> 
> Looking for Nazi's...tune in the Beck Reich Show...
Click to expand...


"Social justice is based on the concepts of human rights and equality and involves a greater degree of economic egalitarianism through progressive taxation, income redistribution, or even property redistribution."

Jesus came to bring the message, the kingdom of heaven is near. He told us to repent and turn to God for forgiveness.  Where did he talk about taking from the rich and giving to the poor?


----------



## Zona

Stephanie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're touching in the fucking head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennessee shooter read books by Savage, Hannity and O'reilly! | NowPublic News Coverage
> 
> That took .0003 seconds to find.
> 
> Adkisson told Still that "he could not get to the leaders of the liberal movement that he would then target those that had voted them in to office."
> 
> Inside the house, officers found "Liberalism is a Mental Health Disorder" by radio talk show host Michael Savage, "Let Freedom Ring" by talk show host Sean Hannity, and "The O'Reilly Factor," by television talk show host Bill O'Reilly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what a JOKE. since when did OFFICERS RELEASE on what type of books a criminal. reads.
Click to expand...


Ah, so since they found those books, they didnt find those books?  
Wow.


----------



## cad

Zona said:


> cad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it rather that people defend these hate mongers by pretending that what they're doing is spewing hate.
> 
> Beck?
> 
> He's a fucking media hater mongering whore.
> 
> BUT, in his defence he is pandering to people who stew in hate all day long and are simply seeking somebody to give them cover.
> 
> If there wasn't ignoranmouses who hate people unreasonably, whores like BECK would be OOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Glenn Beck Audience
> 75%  age 35+
> 61% with income over 60k
> 72% College /Grad School Education
> 
> yes, all these middle-aged, college educated working class people simply sit around all day, stewing in their hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> Seriously....link please.
Click to expand...


glennbeck.com - Quantcast Audience Profile


----------



## Avatar4321

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try to keep up Steph...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You suggesting that advocating the overthrow of liberty, the free market, and the Republic is not dangerous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like 'cap & trade'?
Click to expand...


That would be one aspect of it. You know, the legislation designed so that the energy prices will "naturally skyrocket". Funny how, the poor end up suffering. The elderly and others on fixed incomes end up losing jobs, being unable to afford heating for their homes and of course food prices necessary skyrocket because the cultivation, preservation, and transportation of it "necessarily skyrockets" along with the energy prices. 

But supposedly it helps the environment against a problem that doesn't exist. And it just so happens to make all of the President's political buddies rich beyond their wildest dreams. But we can just ignore that. Because someone, despite them getting rich and the poor dying because of the faulty policy. We are going to be more free and more just. We are going to have a more secure Republic by taking away any economic liberty. All in the name of social justice and the environment.

Why is it social justice always results in the death of the little people you claim to be helping?


----------



## Bfgrn

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You fucking Nazi
> 
> Free press is fine as long as everything is approved by Obama's Ministry of Truth.
> 
> Where do people get the idea that Progressives are fucking Nazis and want to stifle dissent?
> 
> Fucking Nazi scumbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have your mommy read the Bible to you pea brain...Jesus Christ's life on earth was ALL ABOUT social justice.
> 
> This nutbag Beck is telling people to run away from any Church that preachers social justice...
> 
> Looking for Nazi's...tune in the Beck Reich Show...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a FUCKING NAZI!!!!
> 
> You want to stifle dissent, not Beck, you FUCKING NAZI
> 
> Dissent is the highest form of patrio......SHUT THE FUCK UP OBAMA IS PRESIDENT
> 
> You fucking Nazi scumbag
Click to expand...


He who angers you conquers you.
E. Kenny

Frank is pwned


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> I honestly dont think Beck could be touched even if a guy ran into a church and killed everyone there because he said Beck was right.  Wasnt there a shooter who had a house full of Beck, Hannity and rush books all over the place?  I think I remember something about that.....



Clearly, that must condemn Hannity and Rush and Glenn. After all, no leftist would be caught dead reading a book that didn't already conform to their views.


----------



## Avatar4321

cad said:


> "Social justice is based on the concepts of human rights and equality and involves a greater degree of economic egalitarianism through progressive taxation, income redistribution, or even property redistribution."
> 
> Jesus came to bring the message, the kingdom of heaven is near. He told us to repent and turn to God for forgiveness.  Where did he talk about taking from the rich and giving to the poor?



Exactly. Christ never advocated Robbery. He advocated compassion and individual responsibility to minister to those around us.

Not only that, He rebuked Judas Iscariot for neglecting the important things because if his desire to "help the poor".


----------



## Bfgrn

Avatar4321 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You suggesting that advocating the overthrow of liberty, the free market, and the Republic is not dangerous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like 'cap & trade'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be one aspect of it. You know, the legislation designed so that the energy prices will "naturally skyrocket". Funny how, the poor end up suffering. The elderly and others on fixed incomes end up losing jobs, being unable to afford heating for their homes and of course food prices necessary skyrocket because the cultivation, preservation, and transportation of it "necessarily skyrockets" along with the energy prices.
> 
> But supposedly it helps the environment against a problem that doesn't exist. And it just so happens to make all of the President's political buddies rich beyond their wildest dreams. But we can just ignore that. Because someone, despite them getting rich and the poor dying because of the faulty policy. We are going to be more free and more just. We are going to have a more secure Republic by taking away any economic liberty. All in the name of social justice and the environment.
> 
> Why is it social justice always results in the death of the little people you claim to be helping?
Click to expand...


But WAIT...you said the Tides Foundation is advocating the overthrow of the free market.

There is nothing MORE free market than 'cap & trade'...

So, you need to either educate yourself, or come back with a different conspiracy theory.


----------



## Zona

cad said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cad said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Glenn Beck Audience
> 75%  age 35+
> 61% with income over 60k
> 72% College /Grad School Education
> 
> yes, all these middle-aged, college educated working class people simply sit around all day, stewing in their hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> Seriously....link please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> glennbeck.com - Quantcast Audience Profile
Click to expand...


OH dear god...I wont click it, but does it say Glennbeck.com?  wow.


----------



## editec

Stephanie said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it rather that people defend these hate mongers by pretending that what they're doing is spewing hate.
> 
> Beck?
> 
> He's a fucking media hater mongering whore.
> 
> BUT, in his defence he is pandering to people who stew in hate all day long and are simply seeking somebody to give them cover.
> 
> If there wasn't ignoranmouses who hate people unreasonably, whores like BECK would be OOB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well hell, your thread was just "dripping" with love.
Click to expand...

 
A fair complaint.


----------



## cad

Zona said:


> cad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> Seriously....link please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glennbeck.com - Quantcast Audience Profile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH dear god...I wont click it, but does it say Glennbeck.com?  wow.
Click to expand...


The website is quantcast.com.  

It's not glen beck's website you moron.

and even if it was, are you doubting the stats?  

what is your view of the typical glenn beck viewer?

very revealing though.  you won't click the link (because that's somehow beneath you) but it doesn't stop you from insulting it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NY Times: Publishes covert operations endangering US agent

WikiLeaks: Published 90,000 pages of material on US war planning and operations

Glenn Beck: talked about the Tides Foundation

Any questions?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bfgrn said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have your mommy read the Bible to you pea brain...Jesus Christ's life on earth was ALL ABOUT social justice.
> 
> This nutbag Beck is telling people to run away from any Church that preachers social justice...
> 
> Looking for Nazi's...tune in the Beck Reich Show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a FUCKING NAZI!!!!
> 
> You want to stifle dissent, not Beck, you FUCKING NAZI
> 
> Dissent is the highest form of patrio......SHUT THE FUCK UP OBAMA IS PRESIDENT
> 
> You fucking Nazi scumbag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He who angers you conquers you.
> E. Kenny
> 
> Frank is pwned
Click to expand...


I changed it before I read this because you're not a fucking Nazi, you're a fucking retard.

Yeah, you pwned me, sure, keep telling yourself that


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> And you can shove the first amendment. It sure hasn't helped anybody wanting to use fowl language, has it??



Duck you.


----------



## daveman

Bfgrn said:


> I am not accusing Beck of wanting them dead. BUT, Glenn Beck DID constantly and consistently portray the Tides Foundation as a dangerous and dire enemy of America.


Kinda like the left does with the TEA Parties, huh?

Or is that different?  Somehow?


----------



## Avatar4321

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like 'cap & trade'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be one aspect of it. You know, the legislation designed so that the energy prices will "naturally skyrocket". Funny how, the poor end up suffering. The elderly and others on fixed incomes end up losing jobs, being unable to afford heating for their homes and of course food prices necessary skyrocket because the cultivation, preservation, and transportation of it "necessarily skyrockets" along with the energy prices.
> 
> But supposedly it helps the environment against a problem that doesn't exist. And it just so happens to make all of the President's political buddies rich beyond their wildest dreams. But we can just ignore that. Because someone, despite them getting rich and the poor dying because of the faulty policy. We are going to be more free and more just. We are going to have a more secure Republic by taking away any economic liberty. All in the name of social justice and the environment.
> 
> Why is it social justice always results in the death of the little people you claim to be helping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But WAIT...you said the Tides Foundation is advocating the overthrow of the free market.
> 
> There is nothing MORE free market than 'cap & trade'...
> 
> So, you need to either educate yourself, or come back with a different conspiracy theory.
Click to expand...


If it was free market the government wouldnt have to pass it. It would evolve on it's own.

You don't have a free market if the government is forcing you to engage in it.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> cad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> Seriously....link please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glennbeck.com - Quantcast Audience Profile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH dear god...I wont click it, but does it say Glennbeck.com?  wow.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Heaven forbid you see something you might *Gasp* Disagree with! Wow something might actually challenge your world view and make you see the world differently. The horror!

I am seriously not doing well with the less sarcasm this week.


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. Beck spoke about the Tides Foundation. Obviously He wanted people to go out and, you know kill them.
> 
> I mean how can anyone not reach the obvious conclusion that talking about an organization means you want them dead.
> 
> I talk about Democrats. I talk about Republicans. I talk about my Church. I talk about these things all the time. According to your logic, I want someone to go out and kill them all.
> 
> Fabulous critical analysis there. And you wonder why we think you are a dishonest partisan hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not accusing Beck of wanting them dead. BUT, Glenn Beck DID constantly and consistently portray the Tides Foundation as a dangerous and dire enemy of America.
> 
> What you or I say on this tiny little piece of cyberspace has little or no exposure. Glenn Beck's lies and propaganda about the Tides Foundation was broadcast across the world nightly, and that adds credibility and justification to a sick, twisted mind like Byron Williams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are dangerous. They are a propaganda organization.
> and yes you did accuse Beck of wanting them dead. You posted all of that in the specific response to my request to show where Beck advocated killing anyone. Stop trying to backtrack now that you've been shown to be talking out of your rear.
> 
> You know, it's not as much the accusation that annoys me as much as it is with you trying to blatantly claim you didn't make it. We aren't freakin stupid. We can read the conversation.
Click to expand...


Are you stupid or just plain crazy like Beck?? On what do you base this statement?? It's just not true.


----------



## Oddball

Avatar4321 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be one aspect of it. You know, the legislation designed so that the energy prices will "naturally skyrocket". Funny how, the poor end up suffering. The elderly and others on fixed incomes end up losing jobs, being unable to afford heating for their homes and of course food prices necessary skyrocket because the cultivation, preservation, and transportation of it "necessarily skyrockets" along with the energy prices.
> 
> But supposedly it helps the environment against a problem that doesn't exist. And it just so happens to make all of the President's political buddies rich beyond their wildest dreams. But we can just ignore that. Because someone, despite them getting rich and the poor dying because of the faulty policy. We are going to be more free and more just. We are going to have a more secure Republic by taking away any economic liberty. All in the name of social justice and the environment.
> 
> Why is it social justice always results in the death of the little people you claim to be helping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But WAIT...you said the Tides Foundation is advocating the overthrow of the free market.
> 
> There is nothing MORE free market than 'cap & trade'...
> 
> So, you need to either educate yourself, or come back with a different conspiracy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was free market the government wouldnt have to pass it. It would evolve on it's own.
> 
> You don't have a free market if the government is forcing you to engage in it.
Click to expand...

Perzactly.

The "cap" part is the absolute antithesis of a free market model.


----------



## Oddball

Rinata said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, you link to any information where Beck encouraged violent action against Tides, hackasaurus rex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please!!! I am not Dive Con or Stephanie!!!! And I hope you read this in its entirety.
> 
> Beck called Tides a "shady organization" and accused it of "indoctrination," "warp[ing] your children's brains." In his coverage of Tides, Beck has repeatedly implicated the organization in his conspiracy theories, linking it to George Soros, the Apollo Alliance, the Joyce Foundation, and the Weather Underground. Beck has referred to the group as a "shady organization" [May 11] and claimed it is "a major source of revenue for some of the most extreme groups on the left" [May 21, 2009]. Beck frequently airs a video produced by Tides, which he refers to as an "indoctrination video...shown in schools all across America to warp you children's brains and make sure they know how evil capitalism is" [June 21].
> 
> Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America
Click to expand...

I see nothing in there where he makes any call to violent action, Whopper Woman.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> Are you stupid or just plain crazy like Beck?? On what do you base this statement?? It's just not true.



Let's see, they are trying to "Educate" people to give the government more power to create "Social justice" and the "Redistribution of Wealth" AKA Socialism.

It founded and is run by Marxists and actively works with terrorists such as Jeff Jones. 

But no. They aren't trying to create propaganda. No sir. We can just ignore their very clear message of socialism. The actions and words of its members which contain revolutionaries.

No. It's perfectly alright if they are the ones who help write the Stimulus bill with the Apollo Alliance rather than Congress. The fact that they and their little friends are getting the money from it is just a coincidence. 

I can't imagine why anyone might have a problem with anything this organization does.


----------



## Avatar4321

Dude said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, you link to any information where Beck encouraged violent action against Tides, hackasaurus rex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please!!! I am not Dive Con or Stephanie!!!! And I hope you read this in its entirety.
> 
> Beck called Tides a "shady organization" and accused it of "indoctrination," "warp[ing] your children's brains." In his coverage of Tides, Beck has repeatedly implicated the organization in his conspiracy theories, linking it to George Soros, the Apollo Alliance, the Joyce Foundation, and the Weather Underground. Beck has referred to the group as a "shady organization" [May 11] and claimed it is "a major source of revenue for some of the most extreme groups on the left" [May 21, 2009]. Beck frequently airs a video produced by Tides, which he refers to as an "indoctrination video...shown in schools all across America to warp you children's brains and make sure they know how evil capitalism is" [June 21].
> 
> Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing in there where he makes any call to violent action, Whopper Woman.
Click to expand...


Don't you understand. Just being opposed to them is a call for violent action. Anyone who opposes their ideas is evil and clearly is involve in a conspiracy to murder them in their sleep. That's why Beck and others need to be shut down. So good little socialists can sleep at night without fear.


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> Defending your god huh frankie



No.  He was exposing a fucking lie.

It takes a rotten dishonest rat twat like you to defend a lie, you mindless bitch.


----------



## Liability

Dude said:


> When did Beck encourage violence against Tides?
> 
> C'mon....Bring it.



That of course will never happen since it is easy for a lying lib to make a dishonest claim, but it is obviously impossible for those weasels to prove a lie.


----------



## Avatar4321

Liability said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Beck encourage violence against Tides?
> 
> C'mon....Bring it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That of course will never happen since it is easy for a lying lib to make a dishonest claim, but it is obviously impossible for those weasels to prove a lie.
Click to expand...


Prove their lie? Wait, prove anything? Why would they do that?


----------



## Liability

Dude said:


> When did Beck encourage violence against Tides?
> 
> C'mon....Bring it.





Avatar4321 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did Beck encourage violence against Tides?
> 
> C'mon....Bring it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That of course will never happen since it is easy for a lying lib to make a dishonest claim, but it is obviously impossible for those weasels to prove a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove their lie? Wait, prove anything? Why would they do that?
Click to expand...


Maybe they get tired of always being exposed as outright cheap-ass liars.

If they could "prove" even one actual claim, they could begin the arduous process of establishing some hint of credibility.


----------



## asterism

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like 'cap & trade'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be one aspect of it. You know, the legislation designed so that the energy prices will "naturally skyrocket". Funny how, the poor end up suffering. The elderly and others on fixed incomes end up losing jobs, being unable to afford heating for their homes and of course food prices necessary skyrocket because the cultivation, preservation, and transportation of it "necessarily skyrockets" along with the energy prices.
> 
> But supposedly it helps the environment against a problem that doesn't exist. And it just so happens to make all of the President's political buddies rich beyond their wildest dreams. But we can just ignore that. Because someone, despite them getting rich and the poor dying because of the faulty policy. We are going to be more free and more just. We are going to have a more secure Republic by taking away any economic liberty. All in the name of social justice and the environment.
> 
> Why is it social justice always results in the death of the little people you claim to be helping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But WAIT...you said the Tides Foundation is advocating the overthrow of the free market.
> 
> There is nothing MORE free market than 'cap & trade'...
> 
> So, you need to either educate yourself, or come back with a different conspiracy theory.
Click to expand...


Nothing more free market than cap & trade?

Well for starters there is the government imposed "cap" part.  You think that's free market?


----------



## daveman

Liability said:


> Maybe they get tired of always being exposed as outright cheap-ass liars.
> 
> If they could "prove" even one actual claim, they could begin the arduous process of establishing some hint of credibility.


Who needs credibility when you have repetition and shrillness?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Notice how then leave as soon as they're exposed in thread after thread? That's why threads like these drop off. We destroy the Progressives usually with a single quip or fact, then they immediately lose interest in "debating" and the thread drops.

It's a shame we can't go up against their A Team, the *Liberal Intellectual Elite*, we just get the mooseshit dingbats Moonbats and morons.

Maybe one day one of the* Liberal Intellectual Elite* will turn up here and really give us a vigorous debate!

One Day!


----------



## Moon

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. Beck spoke about the Tides Foundation. Obviously He wanted people to go out and, you know kill them.
> 
> I mean how can anyone not reach the obvious conclusion that talking about an organization means you want them dead.
> 
> I talk about Democrats. I talk about Republicans. I talk about my Church. I talk about these things all the time. According to your logic, I want someone to go out and kill them all.
> 
> Fabulous critical analysis there. And you wonder why we think you are a dishonest partisan hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not accusing Beck of wanting them dead. BUT, Glenn Beck DID constantly and consistently portray the Tides Foundation as a dangerous and dire enemy of America.
> 
> What you or I say on this tiny little piece of cyberspace has little or no exposure. Glenn Beck's lies and propaganda about the Tides Foundation was broadcast across the world nightly, and that *adds credibility and justification to a sick, twisted mind like Byron Williams*.
Click to expand...


Actually it doesn't.  Williams did what he did for his own reasons, and unless you can show where Beck incited people to commit violence against the Tides Foundation, all you have is a conspiracy theory.


----------



## ConHog

Rinata said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your god huh frankie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the First Amendment means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot!!! He is encouraging violence!!! And you can shove the first amendment. It sure hasn't helped anybody wanting to use fowl language, has it?? Why should it be enforced for an evil man that lies and wants to promote death and hate?? Oh, he can say whatever he wants. Screw him.
> 
> And he is lying about the foundation anyway, you moron!!
Click to expand...


Prove your lies..... Beck NEVER encourages violence, in fact he deplores it.

Oh and what is FOWL language? Talking about chickens is illegal?


----------



## Avatar4321

Moon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.. Beck spoke about the Tides Foundation. Obviously He wanted people to go out and, you know kill them.
> 
> I mean how can anyone not reach the obvious conclusion that talking about an organization means you want them dead.
> 
> I talk about Democrats. I talk about Republicans. I talk about my Church. I talk about these things all the time. According to your logic, I want someone to go out and kill them all.
> 
> Fabulous critical analysis there. And you wonder why we think you are a dishonest partisan hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not accusing Beck of wanting them dead. BUT, Glenn Beck DID constantly and consistently portray the Tides Foundation as a dangerous and dire enemy of America.
> 
> What you or I say on this tiny little piece of cyberspace has little or no exposure. Glenn Beck's lies and propaganda about the Tides Foundation was broadcast across the world nightly, and that *adds credibility and justification to a sick, twisted mind like Byron Williams*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it doesn't.  Williams did what he did for his own reasons, and unless you can show where Beck incited people to commit violence against the Tides Foundation, all you have is a conspiracy theory.
Click to expand...


Which is rather ironic considering they accuse Beck of conspiracy theories all the time.


----------



## Rinata

Dude said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, you link to any information where Beck encouraged violent action against Tides, hackasaurus rex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please!!! I am not Dive Con or Stephanie!!!! And I hope you read this in its entirety.
> 
> Beck called Tides a "shady organization" and accused it of "indoctrination," "warp[ing] your children's brains." In his coverage of Tides, Beck has repeatedly implicated the organization in his conspiracy theories, linking it to George Soros, the Apollo Alliance, the Joyce Foundation, and the Weather Underground. Beck has referred to the group as a "shady organization" [May 11] and claimed it is "a major source of revenue for some of the most extreme groups on the left" [May 21, 2009]. Beck frequently airs a video produced by Tides, which he refers to as an "indoctrination video...shown in schools all across America to warp you children's brains and make sure they know how evil capitalism is" [June 21].
> 
> Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing in there where he makes any call to violent action, Whopper Woman.
Click to expand...


I'm disappointed in your response. But I still want to give you a compliment. At least you didn't cuss at me. But I will refrain from further praise until you define what a Whopper Woman is!!! A fat broad, one that likes Burger King, what??


----------



## Oddball

Someone who's making up crap out of whole cloth....Just like you're doing here.

Truth of the matter is that, goofy as he is, Beck has _*never*_ called for violence against Tides, or anyone else that I'm aware of.


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stupid or just plain crazy like Beck?? On what do you base this statement?? It's just not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, they are trying to "Educate" people to give the government more power to create "Social justice" and the "Redistribution of Wealth" AKA Socialism.
> 
> It founded and is run by Marxists and actively works with terrorists such as Jeff Jones.
> 
> But no. They aren't trying to create propaganda. No sir. We can just ignore their very clear message of socialism. The actions and words of its members which contain revolutionaries.
> 
> No. It's perfectly alright if they are the ones who help write the Stimulus bill with the Apollo Alliance rather than Congress. The fact that they and their little friends are getting the money from it is just a coincidence.
> 
> I can't imagine why anyone might have a problem with anything this organization does.
Click to expand...


Socialism is simply a method used to manage the economy. Nothing more. But this is not what's happening in our country. Again, saying that our current government is turning to Socialism is something that conservatives do, to scare simple people such as yourself.


----------



## Rinata

ConHog said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the First Amendment means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot!!! He is encouraging violence!!! And you can shove the first amendment. It sure hasn't helped anybody wanting to use fowl language, has it?? Why should it be enforced for an evil man that lies and wants to promote death and hate?? Oh, he can say whatever he wants. Screw him.
> 
> And he is lying about the foundation anyway, you moron!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove your lies..... Beck NEVER encourages violence, in fact he deplores it.
> 
> Oh and what is FOWL language? Talking about chickens is illegal?
Click to expand...


Look at post number 19, oh stupid one. But I know you won't, because it involves some reading. And you would rather just let Beck do your thinking.


----------



## Rinata

Dude said:


> Someone who's making up crap out of whole cloth....Just like you're doing here.
> 
> Truth of the matter is that, goofy as he is, Beck has _*never*_ called for violence against Tides, or anyone else that I'm aware of.



Such crap. You won't admit what's in front of your damn face. Thank God there are just a small number of you people.


----------



## Oddball

Rinata said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who's making up crap out of whole cloth....Just like you're doing here.
> 
> Truth of the matter is that, goofy as he is, Beck has _*never*_ called for violence against Tides, or anyone else that I'm aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such crap. You won't admit what's in front of your damn face. Thank God there are just a small number of you people.
Click to expand...

I looked at your link....Nothing there where Beck calls for violence.

You're the one spreading the crap here, hack-o.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> Socialism is simply a method used to manage the economy. Nothing more. But this is not what's happening in our country. Again, saying that our current government is turning to Socialism is something that conservatives do, to scare simple people such as yourself.



I'm not scared. In fact, I've never been more calm because I know we are going to get through this. I'd just prefer to see it with as few people dying as possible. Because socialism, when imposed in either of it's totalitarian forms of Communism or Fascism always ends with people in poverty and/or dead.

I like the Republic. I don't want to fundamentally change it. Quite the Opposite. I'd like to see the Republic Restored to wha tthe Founders envisioned and designed. Allowing for the most personal liberty possible.

I'm not going to deny what's going on in this nation simply because you don't think it will ever happen.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who's making up crap out of whole cloth....Just like you're doing here.
> 
> Truth of the matter is that, goofy as he is, Beck has _*never*_ called for violence against Tides, or anyone else that I'm aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such crap. You won't admit what's in front of your damn face. Thank God there are just a small number of you people.
Click to expand...


How does preaching non-violence almost every single episode of his show constitute Glenn calling for violence?


----------



## Charles_Main

Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stupid or just plain crazy like Beck?? On what do you base this statement?? It's just not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, they are trying to "Educate" people to give the government more power to create "Social justice" and the "Redistribution of Wealth" AKA Socialism.
> 
> It founded and is run by Marxists and actively works with terrorists such as Jeff Jones.
> 
> But no. They aren't trying to create propaganda. No sir. We can just ignore their very clear message of socialism. The actions and words of its members which contain revolutionaries.
> 
> No. It's perfectly alright if they are the ones who help write the Stimulus bill with the Apollo Alliance rather than Congress. The fact that they and their little friends are getting the money from it is just a coincidence.
> 
> I can't imagine why anyone might have a problem with anything this organization does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Socialism is simply a method used to manage the economy. Nothing more. But this is not what's happening in our country. Again, saying that our current government is turning to Socialism is something that conservatives do, to scare simple people such as yourself.
Click to expand...


LOL keep telling yourself that as the Socialist Agenda is implemented.


----------



## Liability

Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stupid or just plain crazy like Beck?? On what do you base this statement?? It's just not true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, they are trying to "Educate" people to give the government more power to create "Social justice" and the "Redistribution of Wealth" AKA Socialism.
> 
> It founded and is run by Marxists and actively works with terrorists such as Jeff Jones.
> 
> But no. They aren't trying to create propaganda. No sir. We can just ignore their very clear message of socialism. The actions and words of its members which contain revolutionaries.
> 
> No. It's perfectly alright if they are the ones who help write the Stimulus bill with the Apollo Alliance rather than Congress. The fact that they and their little friends are getting the money from it is just a coincidence.
> 
> I can't imagine why anyone might have a problem with anything this organization does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Socialism is simply a method used to manage the economy. Nothing more.* But this is not what's happening in our country. Again, saying that our current government is turning to Socialism is something that conservatives do, to scare simple people such as yourself.
Click to expand...


Isn't it amazing how easily such blatantly dishonest claims spring to the lips of lie-berals?

Socialism, Retarda, is a whole lot more than just a method used to manage the economy, you idiot liar.



> An economic and social theory that seeks to maximize wealth and opportunity for all people through public ownership and control of industries and social services.


 Socialism legal definition of Socialism. Socialism synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.

It looks like you intentionally glossed over the whole "social" component, you dishonest freak.

And for those of us who recognize that what it imposes is a minimalization of personal liberty and freedom -- in favor of the nanny state directing all manner of such things -- socialism is clearly recognized for what it is.  A huge step on the path to tyranny.

Retards like you scoff at that kind of recognition by pretending that is just a bogeyman.  It isn't.  Personal freedoms and liberties cannot truly exist in a socialist state.  But that's okay with you brain-dead lie-berals.  Which is why lie-beralism is so often identified as a mental illness.


----------



## Rinata

Dude said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who's making up crap out of whole cloth....Just like you're doing here.
> 
> Truth of the matter is that, goofy as he is, Beck has _*never*_ called for violence against Tides, or anyone else that I'm aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such crap. You won't admit what's in front of your damn face. Thank God there are just a small number of you people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked at your link....Nothing there where Beck calls for violence.
> 
> You're the one spreading the crap here, hack-o.
Click to expand...


Must everything be spelled out for you idiots??? Or are you just all dumber than a bag of rocks??? How much clearer can he make himself??? People that are even dumber than you are will listen to him and do something terrible. Why don't you get that???

Beck tells them that we need to restore America. To what?? The disaster of the Bush years?? Obama has not damaged the country. It was Bush!!! Is that what he wants to restore the country to??? I read an article recently that said that those who dismiss the constant rantings of Beck on his radio and TV shows, and in public speeches, do so at their own peril. I think that expresses it perfectly.


----------



## Oddball

Restoring liberty is not any call to violent action....You are now just outright lying.


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone who's making up crap out of whole cloth....Just like you're doing here.
> 
> Truth of the matter is that, goofy as he is, Beck has _*never*_ called for violence against Tides, or anyone else that I'm aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such crap. You won't admit what's in front of your damn face. Thank God there are just a small number of you people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does preaching non-violence almost every single episode of his show constitute Glenn calling for violence?
Click to expand...


If that's what he was doing!!! But he's not. Are you seriously saying that Byron Williams was not influenced by Beck to do what he tried to do??

Williams is an unemployed carpenter, just an ordinary guy. He told the police that he had intended to start a revolution by traveling to San Francisco and killing people of importance at the Tides Foundation and the ACLU. And he didn't come up with this great idea through Beck's influence?? Is that what you're saying?? Just thought of it all by himself??


----------



## Liability

Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such crap. You won't admit what's in front of your damn face. Thank God there are just a small number of you people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does preaching non-violence almost every single episode of his show constitute Glenn calling for violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what he was doing!!! But he's not. Are you seriously saying that Byron Williams was not influenced by Beck to do what he tried to do??
> 
> Williams is an unemployed carpenter, just an ordinary guy. He told the police that he had intended to start a revolution by traveling to San Francisco and killing people of importance at the Tides Foundation and the ACLU. And he didn't come up with this great idea through Beck's influence?? Is that what you're saying?? Just thought of it all by himself??
Click to expand...


WTF is wrong with you, you moron?

If BW was "influenced" by the words of Beck, that couldn't possibly make Beck responsible in any way for the actions of the man.  Beck has never urged violence to YOUR knowledge, bitch.  

You can't say the same of shit like Alinsky.  What would you argue, then?  That words can have unintended consequences and that, therefore, you should have the government screen thos words?  

You stupid ass lie-beroids get more retarded every day.


----------



## Liability

Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such crap. You won't admit what's in front of your damn face. Thank God there are just a small number of you people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does preaching non-violence almost every single episode of his show constitute Glenn calling for violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what he was doing!!! But he's not. Are you seriously saying that Byron Williams was not influenced by Beck to do what he tried to do??
> 
> Williams is an unemployed carpenter, just an ordinary guy. He told the police that he had intended to start a revolution by traveling to San Francisco and killing people of importance at the Tides Foundation and the ACLU. And he didn't come up with this great idea through Beck's influence?? Is that what you're saying?? Just thought of it all by himself??
Click to expand...


WTF is wrong with you, you moron?

If BW was "influenced" by the words of Beck, that couldn't possibly make Beck responsible in any way for the actions of the man.  Beck has never urged violence to YOUR knowledge, bitch.  

You can't say the same of shit like Alinsky.  What would you argue, then?  That words can have unintended consequences and that, therefore, you should have the government screen those words?  

You stupid ass lie-beroids get more retarded every day.


----------



## asterism

Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such crap. You won't admit what's in front of your damn face. Thank God there are just a small number of you people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does preaching non-violence almost every single episode of his show constitute Glenn calling for violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what he was doing!!! But he's not. Are you seriously saying that Byron Williams was not influenced by Beck to do what he tried to do??
> 
> Williams is an unemployed carpenter, just an ordinary guy. He told the police that he had intended to start a revolution by traveling to San Francisco and killing people of importance at the Tides Foundation and the ACLU. And he didn't come up with this great idea through Beck's influence?? Is that what you're saying?? Just thought of it all by himself??
Click to expand...


Some nutjob snaps and you call him "just an ordinary guy?"  Get real.  I guess that you think the idiots on _Whale Wars_ are activists with pure intentions.  If people die because of their actions will you hold the groups that advocate enforcement of the whaling ban responsible?

Who is at fault for the people Bill Ayers killed then?


----------



## Rinata

No sense trying to reason with stupid people. Thank God you are in the minority. You low information voters are just plain worthless and a waste of time.


----------



## asterism

Rinata said:


> No sense trying to reason with stupid people. Thank God you are in the minority. You low information voters are just plain worthless and a waste of time.



Ok, put up your credentials proving how smart you are.  

Funny how the personal attacks come instead of any actual instance where Beck advocated violence against the Tides foundation.

BTW, do you agree that the government needs to raise taxes on those making more than $200K per year?  Does the government need that money to fix the economic and fiscal situation we have right now?


----------



## Bfgrn

Avatar4321 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be one aspect of it. You know, the legislation designed so that the energy prices will "naturally skyrocket". Funny how, the poor end up suffering. The elderly and others on fixed incomes end up losing jobs, being unable to afford heating for their homes and of course food prices necessary skyrocket because the cultivation, preservation, and transportation of it "necessarily skyrockets" along with the energy prices.
> 
> But supposedly it helps the environment against a problem that doesn't exist. And it just so happens to make all of the President's political buddies rich beyond their wildest dreams. But we can just ignore that. Because someone, despite them getting rich and the poor dying because of the faulty policy. We are going to be more free and more just. We are going to have a more secure Republic by taking away any economic liberty. All in the name of social justice and the environment.
> 
> Why is it social justice always results in the death of the little people you claim to be helping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But WAIT...you said the Tides Foundation is advocating the overthrow of the free market.
> 
> There is nothing MORE free market than 'cap & trade'...
> 
> So, you need to either educate yourself, or come back with a different conspiracy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was free market the government wouldnt have to pass it. It would evolve on it's own.
> 
> You don't have a free market if the government is forcing you to engage in it.
Click to expand...


Do you even know what a free market is? Do you believe corporations being allowed to do whatever the want is a free market? 

Please answer this question...is there a cost to pollution? And WHO pays it?


It is the job of thinking people not to be on the side of the executioners.
Albert Camus


----------



## Oddball

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But WAIT...you said the Tides Foundation is advocating the overthrow of the free market.
> 
> There is nothing MORE free market than 'cap & trade'...
> 
> So, you need to either educate yourself, or come back with a different conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was free market the government wouldnt have to pass it. It would evolve on it's own.
> 
> You don't have a free market if the government is forcing you to engage in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even know what a free market is? Do you believe corporations being allowed to do whatever the want is a free market?
> 
> Please answer this question...is there a cost to pollution? And WHO pays it?
> 
> 
> It is the job of thinking people not to be on the side of the executioners.
> Albert Camus
Click to expand...

Who determines what "pollution" is?...A bunch of politicians and bureaucrats, that's who.

Pretty hilarious to watch someone who gets all sputtering and  apoplectic about crony capitalism support the biggest crony scam to come down the pike.....ever.


----------



## Bfgrn

Dude said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was free market the government wouldnt have to pass it. It would evolve on it's own.
> 
> You don't have a free market if the government is forcing you to engage in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what a free market is? Do you believe corporations being allowed to do whatever the want is a free market?
> 
> Please answer this question...is there a cost to pollution? And WHO pays it?
> 
> 
> It is the job of thinking people not to be on the side of the executioners.
> Albert Camus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who determines what "pollution" is?...A bunch of politicians and bureaucrats, that's who.
> 
> Pretty hilarious to watch someone who gets all sputtering and  apoplectic about crony capitalism support the biggest crony scam to come down the pike.....ever.
Click to expand...


So, you deny there is a such thing as pollution? WOW DUD, you take the prize as the biggest pea brain on the planet. 

Hey DUD, do you have any concept of cost externalization? 

Funny, you claimed you were a 'libertarian', and the truth is you are a Beck moron...

Hey Jethro, how is that fools gold Beck is pushing working out for ya?


----------



## asterism

Bfgrn said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what a free market is? Do you believe corporations being allowed to do whatever the want is a free market?
> 
> Please answer this question...is there a cost to pollution? And WHO pays it?
> 
> 
> It is the job of thinking people not to be on the side of the executioners.
> Albert Camus
> 
> 
> 
> Who determines what "pollution" is?...A bunch of politicians and bureaucrats, that's who.
> 
> Pretty hilarious to watch someone who gets all sputtering and  apoplectic about crony capitalism support the biggest crony scam to come down the pike.....ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you deny there is a such thing as pollution? WOW DUD, you take the prize as the biggest pea brain on the planet.
> 
> Hey DUD, do you have any concept of cost externalization?
> 
> Funny, you claimed you were a 'libertarian', and the truth is you are a Beck moron...
> 
> Hey Jethro, how is that fools gold Beck is pushing working out for ya?
Click to expand...


I'd imagine anyone who believes in Beck is feeling about the same as the people who believe in Obama right now.  Betrayed, naive, and stupid.  The only difference is that Beck is a commentator.  Obama wasn't even qualified to do that.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such crap. You won't admit what's in front of your damn face. Thank God there are just a small number of you people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does preaching non-violence almost every single episode of his show constitute Glenn calling for violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's what he was doing!!! But he's not. Are you seriously saying that Byron Williams was not influenced by Beck to do what he tried to do??
> 
> Williams is an unemployed carpenter, just an ordinary guy. He told the police that he had intended to start a revolution by traveling to San Francisco and killing people of importance at the Tides Foundation and the ACLU. And he didn't come up with this great idea through Beck's influence?? Is that what you're saying?? Just thought of it all by himself??
Click to expand...


Yes. I can honestly tell you that Glenn's constant urging of non-violence did not motivate this guy to get violent.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> No sense trying to reason with stupid people. Thank God you are in the minority. You low information voters are just plain worthless and a waste of time.



Low information voters?

You really need to learn humility. But then so do most people.


----------



## Avatar4321

So the free market isn't a result of us choosing to buy what we need/want. We need the government to mandate what we need/want before we can have a free market.

And I am supposedly the dumb one.


----------



## Nonelitist

In other news....

Black Panthers call for violence against cops and a cop sniper in LA emerges.

Liberal don't see a connection but do see a connection with Glen Beck and this fruitcake.


Hypocrites on display.


----------



## Bfgrn

Avatar4321 said:


> So the free market isn't a result of us choosing to buy what we need/want. We need the government to mandate what we need/want before we can have a free market.
> 
> And I am supposedly the dumb one.



WHAT??? No, you're not dumb, if you are 5 years old...otherwise, YES, you are dumb...VERY...

Are you sure it's not when your mommy takes you to the 'market' and the nice man gives you a lolly pop?


----------



## Bfgrn

Nonelitist said:


> In other news....
> 
> Black Panthers call for violence against cops and a cop sniper in LA emerges.
> 
> Liberal don't see a connection but do see a connection with Glen Beck and this fruitcake.
> 
> 
> Hypocrites on display.




What liberal commentator is calling 'cops' communists and a danger to our country?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bfgrn said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news....
> 
> Black Panthers call for violence against cops and a cop sniper in LA emerges.
> 
> Liberal don't see a connection but do see a connection with Glen Beck and this fruitcake.
> 
> 
> Hypocrites on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What liberal commentator is calling 'cops' communists and a danger to our country?
Click to expand...


Jeremiah Wright, but not the Communists part, because he believes that's a good thing


----------



## Oddball

Bfgrn said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what a free market is? Do you believe corporations being allowed to do whatever the want is a free market?
> 
> Please answer this question...is there a cost to pollution? And WHO pays it?
> 
> 
> It is the job of thinking people not to be on the side of the executioners.
> Albert Camus
> 
> 
> 
> Who determines what "pollution" is?...A bunch of politicians and bureaucrats, that's who.
> 
> Pretty hilarious to watch someone who gets all sputtering and  apoplectic about crony capitalism support the biggest crony scam to come down the pike.....ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you deny there is a such thing as pollution? WOW DUD, you take the prize as the biggest pea brain on the planet.
> 
> Hey DUD, do you have any concept of cost externalization?
> 
> Funny, you claimed you were a 'libertarian', and the truth is you are a Beck moron...
> 
> Hey Jethro, how is that fools gold Beck is pushing working out for ya?
Click to expand...

I didn't deny that there's pollution, Mr. Bodine...I pointed out that when politicians and bureaucrats control the meaning of the word, it could, in the fine tradition of Orwell,  mean just about anything under the sun.

Speaking of externalities, I also notice that goobers like you _*always*_ ignore the externalities of your authoritarian do-goodery...Probably because you care more about your image and claimed intentions, rather than any positive results in actual reality.

None of which addresses the fact that cap-n-tax will be the biggest crony capitalist tool of all time, while nitwits like you who wouldn't know a truly free market if it fell on you claim that it's a "free market" solution to a non-existent problem.


----------



## Liability

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But WAIT...you said the Tides Foundation is advocating the overthrow of the free market.
> 
> There is nothing MORE free market than 'cap & trade'...
> 
> So, you need to either educate yourself, or come back with a different conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was free market the government wouldnt have to pass it. It would evolve on it's own.
> 
> You don't have a free market if the government is forcing you to engage in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even know what a free market is? Do you believe corporations being allowed to do whatever the want is a free market?
> 
> Please answer this question...is there a cost to pollution? And WHO pays it?
> 
> 
> It is the job of thinking people not to be on the side of the executioners.
> Albert Camus
Click to expand...


Free market can be a bit of a puzzle to dimwits like Bfgrn.  

Yes, there is a cost to pollution.  It can make our water quality deteriorate.  So, too, with air quality.  And in a true free market, it is not a contradiction to have the government exercise some control over industry in terms of appropriate legislation to prevent, limit, control and otherwise deal with pollution.

Who pays is simple.  No corporation in the final analysis ever pays for anything.  Its customers do.  The cost of cleaning up pollution is thus borne by the consumers.  And that's often a good thing.

But it becomes less "good" when assholes in government "regulate" improperly and call all CO2 a form of "pollution."  Fucking imbeciles.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

CrusaderFrank said:


> Media Matter is trying to shut down any dissent from the Obama Ministry of Truth by holding, wait for it, Glenn Beck responsible for the actions of an individual who tried to attack the Tides Foundation.
> 
> Beck's crime? He did...a story!!! on the Tides Foundation!!! Is that even legal?!
> 
> Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America
> 
> Then Media Matters sent this out this afternoon:
> 
> "Dear Friend,
> 
> On Sunday, July 18, unhinged ex-convict Byron Williams loaded his truck with guns and headed up a California highway with the intention of starting a revolution. If he hadn't been stopped by brave officers -- two of whom were wounded in the confrontation -- he could have carried out a plan to kill staff at progressive organizations, including the Tides Foundation.
> 
> What is the Tides Foundation? It's the nonprofit that Glenn Beck brags about "turning the light of day" on by constantly attacking it as part of a socialist conspiracy to destroy our government. The Tides Foundation isn't the shadowy political influence of Beck's fantasies -- it's a transparent organization known in the philanthropic community for doing good public service. Make no mistake: Beck's intention was to paint the Tides Foundation as a dangerous, increasingly powerful threat to freedom that must be stopped. And Williams set out to stop them. ..."
> 
> What?????????????????????
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?



Dude don't you know that Charles Manson would have never done all that stuff if it wasn't for the beatles?  gosh


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I keep thinking that Alec Baldwin character in "Team:America" was a joke. And then I come here and listen to Libs ragae against corporation and their corporate corporatness


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matter is trying to shut down any dissent from the Obama Ministry of Truth by holding, wait for it, Glenn Beck responsible for the actions of an individual who tried to attack the Tides Foundation.
> 
> Beck's crime? He did...a story!!! on the Tides Foundation!!! Is that even legal?!
> 
> Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America
> 
> Then Media Matters sent this out this afternoon:
> 
> "Dear Friend,
> 
> On Sunday, July 18, unhinged ex-convict Byron Williams loaded his truck with guns and headed up a California highway with the intention of starting a revolution. If he hadn't been stopped by brave officers -- two of whom were wounded in the confrontation -- he could have carried out a plan to kill staff at progressive organizations, including the Tides Foundation.
> 
> What is the Tides Foundation? It's the nonprofit that Glenn Beck brags about "turning the light of day" on by constantly attacking it as part of a socialist conspiracy to destroy our government. The Tides Foundation isn't the shadowy political influence of Beck's fantasies -- it's a transparent organization known in the philanthropic community for doing good public service. Make no mistake: Beck's intention was to paint the Tides Foundation as a dangerous, increasingly powerful threat to freedom that must be stopped. And Williams set out to stop them. ..."
> 
> What?????????????????????
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude don't you know that Charles Manson would have never done all that stuff if it wasn't for the beatles?  gosh
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMfkVGCU_BA]YouTube - The Beatles - Helter Skelter At Studio[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn

Dude said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who determines what "pollution" is?...A bunch of politicians and bureaucrats, that's who.
> 
> Pretty hilarious to watch someone who gets all sputtering and  apoplectic about crony capitalism support the biggest crony scam to come down the pike.....ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you deny there is a such thing as pollution? WOW DUD, you take the prize as the biggest pea brain on the planet.
> 
> Hey DUD, do you have any concept of cost externalization?
> 
> Funny, you claimed you were a 'libertarian', and the truth is you are a Beck moron...
> 
> Hey Jethro, how is that fools gold Beck is pushing working out for ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't deny that there's pollution, Mr. Bodine...I pointed out that when politicians and bureaucrats control the meaning of the word, it could, in the fine tradition of Orwell,  mean just about anything under the sun.
> 
> Speaking of externalities, I also notice that goobers like you _*always*_ ignore the externalities of your authoritarian do-goodery...Probably because you care more about your image and claimed intentions, rather than any positive results in actual reality.
> 
> None of which addresses the fact that cap-n-tax will be the biggest crony capitalist tool of all time, while nitwits like you who wouldn't know a truly free market if it fell on you claim that it's a "free market" solution to a non-existent problem.
Click to expand...


Ah, DUD, the 'free market' entrepreneurial wizard...

Reminds me of the 1967 movie The Graduate...

Mr. McQuire: Come with me for a minute. I want to talk to you.

I just want to say on word to you, just one word.

Ben: Yes, sir.

Mr. McQuire: Are you listening?

Ben: Yes I am.

Mr. McQuire: Plastics.

Ben: Exactly how do you mean?

Mr. McQuire: There is a great future in plastics.

Think about it. Will you think about it?

Ben: Yes, I will.

Mr. McQuire: Enough said. That's a deal.


The global race is on, and, just as the tech boom of the 1990s did for the United States, clean energy will create good jobs and huge economic growth for the winner. The question is who that will be.

Right now, it's not us. China, South Korea, Germany, Spain and France are already transitioning to clean energy, investing billions in research and creating robust domestic markets. On the very day that the Senate bill was declared dead, China announced that it is making $740 billion in new clean-energy investments, according to China Daily, the state-run English-language newspaper. China also announced that it is imposing a domestic price on carbon -- essentially adding a fee to fossil fuels such as coal, oil and natural gas that produce carbon pollution.

Such moves are not motivated solely by environmental altruism. The market for clean-energy technology is expected to double to $2.7 trillion by 2020, and it is estimated that the clean-energy sector will employ 20 million people by 2030. If we don't act now, we're going to be buying clean-energy products from China rather than building them here and selling them to the rest of the world. In fact, we already are. America has a trade deficit in clean-energy technology.

For the United States to get back in the lead in this energy race, we must put a price on carbon, though with a mechanism that is less complex than what cap-and-trade has become. This price will encourage industries to move to cleaner energy and will generate the revenue that the United States needs to invest in innovation in this field. With the right incentives, we can develop clean-energy technologies that are as affordable as coal and oil, creating jobs and new industries.

Reform advocates long ago began to understand the power of this message. Prominent activists -- including Al Gore -- started talking less about saving the planet and more about spurring economic growth, improving national security and ending pollution disasters such as the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico. 


And there sits DUD, the 'free market' entrepreneurial wizard...

With DUD's 'vision' and free marketeering skills, he invites the fate of Robert Frost's hired man, the fate of having "nothing to look backward to with pride, and nothing to look forward to with hope."


----------



## Oddball

CrusaderFrank said:


> I keep thinking that Alec Baldwin character in "Team:America" was a joke. And then I come here and listen to Libs ragae against corporation and their corporate corporatness







Let me explain to you how this works: you see, the corporations finance Team America, and then Team America goes out... and the corporations sit there in their... in their corporation buildings, and... and, and see, they're all corporation-y... and they make money.


----------



## Oddball

Bfgrn said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you deny there is a such thing as pollution? WOW DUD, you take the prize as the biggest pea brain on the planet.
> 
> Hey DUD, do you have any concept of cost externalization?
> 
> Funny, you claimed you were a 'libertarian', and the truth is you are a Beck moron...
> 
> Hey Jethro, how is that fools gold Beck is pushing working out for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't deny that there's pollution, Mr. Bodine...I pointed out that when politicians and bureaucrats control the meaning of the word, it could, in the fine tradition of Orwell,  mean just about anything under the sun.
> 
> Speaking of externalities, I also notice that goobers like you _*always*_ ignore the externalities of your authoritarian do-goodery...Probably because you care more about your image and claimed intentions, rather than any positive results in actual reality.
> 
> None of which addresses the fact that cap-n-tax will be the biggest crony capitalist tool of all time, while nitwits like you who wouldn't know a truly free market if it fell on you claim that it's a "free market" solution to a non-existent problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, DUD, the 'free market' entrepreneurial wizard...
> 
> Reminds me of the 1967 movie The Graduate...
> blablablablabalyammeryammeryammertwaddletwaddletwaddle
Click to expand...


None of which shows that you'd know a true free market if it ran you over.


----------



## JiggsCasey

Charles_Main said:


> Oh what happened to sticking up for freedom of speech you disgusting Liberal Piece of shit.



Classy. Take your meds now, angry con.

Of course, that sentiment above was entirely negotiable when the Boy King was in office, and butt raping the Bill of Rights weekly. Different when your heroes do it, we understand.


----------



## Bfgrn

Dude said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't deny that there's pollution, Mr. Bodine...I pointed out that when politicians and bureaucrats control the meaning of the word, it could, in the fine tradition of Orwell,  mean just about anything under the sun.
> 
> Speaking of externalities, I also notice that goobers like you _*always*_ ignore the externalities of your authoritarian do-goodery...Probably because you care more about your image and claimed intentions, rather than any positive results in actual reality.
> 
> None of which addresses the fact that cap-n-tax will be the biggest crony capitalist tool of all time, while nitwits like you who wouldn't know a truly free market if it fell on you claim that it's a "free market" solution to a non-existent problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, DUD, the 'free market' entrepreneurial wizard...
> 
> Reminds me of the 1967 movie The Graduate...
> blablablablabalyammeryammeryammertwaddletwaddletwaddle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of which shows that you'd know a true free market if it ran you over.
Click to expand...


Yea, what would a commissioned Caterpillar salesman know about markets...

Tell me about cost externalization Einstein...


----------



## Liability

JiggsCasey said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what happened to sticking up for freedom of speech you disgusting Liberal Piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classy. Take your meds now, angry con.
> 
> Of course, that sentiment above was entirely negotiable when the Boy King was in office, and butt raping the Bill of Rights weekly. Different when your heroes do it, we understand.
Click to expand...



Hey, JizzCagey:

Get your ignorant terminology straight.  The "boy-king" is the handle for President OBAMA.


----------



## Oddball

Bfgrn said:


> Yea, what would a commissioned Caterpillar salesman know about markets...
> 
> Tell me about cost externalization Einstein...


Claiming that cap-n-tax is a market solution shows that you have NFI about markets, nonwithstanding your alleged job in sales.

If there were a _*real*_ organic market for carbon trading, someone would've devised a way to get the business going and wouldn't need to have it forced into existence via legislation.

But keep the goofiness coming...I'm more amused today than usual by your blundering and blithering.


----------



## Bfgrn

Dude said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, what would a commissioned Caterpillar salesman know about markets...
> 
> Tell me about cost externalization Einstein...
> 
> 
> 
> Claiming that cap-n-tax is a market solution shows that you have NFI about markets, nonwithstanding your alleged job in sales.
> 
> If there were a _*real*_ organic market for carbon trading, someone would've devised a way to get the business going and wouldn't need to have it forced into existence via legislation.
> 
> But keep the goofiness coming...I'm more amused today than usual by your blundering and blithering.
Click to expand...


I thought you said you understood what a REAL free market is...and here I even tried to help you Jethro, by giving you a 'hint'... there will never be any incentive to move to clean energy as long as the cost of pollution is externalized.

It appears you have no idea what I'm talking about...


----------



## Oddball

I was mistaken...You're as boring, loony and sputteringly unhinged as ever.

Same intellectual train wreck, different day.


----------



## Bfgrn

Dude said:


> I was mistaken...You're as boring, loony and sputteringly unhinged as ever.
> 
> Same intellectual train wreck, different day.



Thank you for confirming that you have no clue what a REAL free market is...or what cost externalization is.

Hey DUD, are you aware that supporting a subsidized market makes you a socialist...


What a pea brain...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

CrusaderFrank said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matter is trying to shut down any dissent from the Obama Ministry of Truth by holding, wait for it, Glenn Beck responsible for the actions of an individual who tried to attack the Tides Foundation.
> 
> Beck's crime? He did...a story!!! on the Tides Foundation!!! Is that even legal?!
> 
> Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America
> 
> Then Media Matters sent this out this afternoon:
> 
> "Dear Friend,
> 
> On Sunday, July 18, unhinged ex-convict Byron Williams loaded his truck with guns and headed up a California highway with the intention of starting a revolution. If he hadn't been stopped by brave officers -- two of whom were wounded in the confrontation -- he could have carried out a plan to kill staff at progressive organizations, including the Tides Foundation.
> 
> What is the Tides Foundation? It's the nonprofit that Glenn Beck brags about "turning the light of day" on by constantly attacking it as part of a socialist conspiracy to destroy our government. The Tides Foundation isn't the shadowy political influence of Beck's fantasies -- it's a transparent organization known in the philanthropic community for doing good public service. Make no mistake: Beck's intention was to paint the Tides Foundation as a dangerous, increasingly powerful threat to freedom that must be stopped. And Williams set out to stop them. ..."
> 
> What?????????????????????
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude don't you know that Charles Manson would have never done all that stuff if it wasn't for the beatles?  gosh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMfkVGCU_BA]YouTube - The Beatles - Helter Skelter At Studio[/ame]
Click to expand...


oh yeah thats some crazy manson ispiration right there 

is this obama's supporters song?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLcilJGPo68]YouTube - Hey There Obama (Drink the Kool Aid)[/ame]

now I know why they act like that, its the kool-aid songs fault.


----------



## Rinata

This thread has become very tiresome. I hope this will convey more clearly what I have been trying to say here. This is my last word on this subject.

"It's not about what Beck says individually or what you believe individually - it's about a culture that is created when you dehumanize your opponent. When you call providers of a legal service "murderers"; when you (not you personally, here) call gays and lesbians "deviants"; when you say the President is "destroying the republic" - you create a culture in which someone sees justification for their violence. It doesn't mean you are "cheering them on" or that you agree with it - but if you use such terminology that dehumanizes people, then you are part of the creation of a culture that supports it.

Beck, you, and everyone else should be allowed to say whatever you'd like - but we have to be aware of the culture that this derogatory, dismissive language creates. Without stepping back and considering the consequences of our words, we are not legally, but morally responsible for the violence." 

Glenn Beck Rant on Tides leads to Violence


----------



## Oddball

What you've been trying to do here is to pin the blame for the actions of a lone loon onto Glenn Beck...And you've failed miserably.


----------



## Avatar4321

I love it. Glenn supposedly creates a derogatory culture that dehumanizes his "opponents" by doing a news story on who they are what they claim to represent. Therefore, you should be able to call Glenn derogatory names.

With that logic, I suppose we are trying to dehumanize the KKK by making derogatory statements about how they want to discriminate against minorities, call them racists, and report that they often go through with lynching people.

Forget the fact that they actually are racists who lynch minorities. Pointing out the fact is dehumanizing them and we should just pretend they don't actually do that, that they are really a charitable organization trying to encourage "Ethnic appreciation".

The truth is the truth. Denial doesn't get anyone anywhere.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Rinata said:


> This thread has become very tiresome. I hope this will convey more clearly what I have been trying to say here. This is my last word on this subject.
> 
> "It's not about what Beck says individually or what you believe individually - it's about a culture that is created when you dehumanize your opponent. When you call providers of a legal service "murderers"; when you (not you personally, here) call gays and lesbians "deviants"; when you say the President is "destroying the republic" - you create a culture in which someone sees justification for their violence. It doesn't mean you are "cheering them on" or that you agree with it - but if you use such terminology that dehumanizes people, then you are part of the creation of a culture that supports it.
> 
> Beck, you, and everyone else should be allowed to say whatever you'd like - but we have to be aware of the culture that this derogatory, dismissive language creates. Without stepping back and considering the consequences of our words, we are not legally, but morally responsible for the violence."
> 
> Glenn Beck Rant on Tides leads to Violence



That is pretty well written, and I agree with the essence of the post...

but I have the sense that selecting Glenn Beck as a representation of the political right, you are unaware of the fact that it is the left that is typically and repeatedly responsible for actual violence in our society?

As you have said, "...culture in which someone sees justification for their violence." it is historically the left wing that encourages and carries out violence.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rinata said:


> This thread has become very tiresome. I hope this will convey more clearly what I have been trying to say here. This is my last word on this subject.
> 
> "It's not about what Beck says individually or what you believe individually - it's about a culture that is created when you dehumanize your opponent. When you call providers of a legal service "murderers"; when you (not you personally, here) call gays and lesbians "deviants"; when you say the President is "destroying the republic" - you create a culture in which someone sees justification for their violence. It doesn't mean you are "cheering them on" or that you agree with it - but if you use such terminology that dehumanizes people, then you are part of the creation of a culture that supports it.
> 
> Beck, you, and everyone else should be allowed to say whatever you'd like - but we have to be aware of the culture that this derogatory, dismissive language creates. Without stepping back and considering the consequences of our words, we are not legally, but morally responsible for the violence."
> 
> Glenn Beck Rant on Tides leads to Violence



I've considered the consequences of my words very carefully and I can say with clear conscious: FUCK OFF!

Glenn Beck is one of the few people in media even talking about Tides Foundation and their very very to say the least, unusual agenda, which some may even view as standing four square against our founding and may well be anti-American.

Beck just pointed them out. Why is that a crime?


----------



## asterism

Looks like this union guy might have been incited:



> Union officials say Omar Thornton had worked as a driver for acouple of years and had been called in for a disciplinary hearing Tuesday and asked to resign. He instead opened fire at a warehouse in Manchester...
> 
> ... Teamsters Local 1035 official Christopher Roos says Thornton was "a disgruntled employee who shot a bunch of people."



Beer Business Shooter Was 'Disgruntled': Union Official : NPR

Now why would be he disgruntled?  Do unions dehumanize people?  Do they create a culture of conflict?  

By Rinata's logic it seems that this sad tragedy isn't a nutjob gone totally batshit crazy, but an act of violence due to animosity by the perpetrator and a dehumanizing culture in the Teamsters.


----------



## asterism

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become very tiresome. I hope this will convey more clearly what I have been trying to say here. This is my last word on this subject.
> 
> "It's not about what Beck says individually or what you believe individually - it's about a culture that is created when you dehumanize your opponent. When you call providers of a legal service "murderers"; when you (not you personally, here) call gays and lesbians "deviants"; when you say the President is "destroying the republic" - you create a culture in which someone sees justification for their violence. It doesn't mean you are "cheering them on" or that you agree with it - but if you use such terminology that dehumanizes people, then you are part of the creation of a culture that supports it.
> 
> Beck, you, and everyone else should be allowed to say whatever you'd like - but we have to be aware of the culture that this derogatory, dismissive language creates. Without stepping back and considering the consequences of our words, we are not legally, but morally responsible for the violence."
> 
> Glenn Beck Rant on Tides leads to Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've considered the consequences of my words very carefully and I can say with clear conscious: FUCK OFF!
> 
> Glenn Beck is one of the few people in media even talking about Tides Foundation and their very very to say the least, unusual agenda, which some may even view as standing four square against our founding and may well be anti-American.
> 
> Beck just pointed them out. Why is that a crime?
Click to expand...


It's a crime in the minds of those who think that nutjobs need a reason to be nutjobs.  Either that or she is projecting her own emotional logic onto someone she doesn't like.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

asterism said:


> Looks like this union guy might have been incited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union officials say Omar Thornton had worked as a driver for acouple of years and had been called in for a disciplinary hearing Tuesday and asked to resign. He instead opened fire at a warehouse in Manchester...
> 
> ... Teamsters Local 1035 official Christopher Roos says Thornton was "a disgruntled employee who shot a bunch of people."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer Business Shooter Was 'Disgruntled': Union Official : NPR
> 
> Now why would be he disgruntled?  Do unions dehumanize people?  Do they create a culture of conflict?
> 
> By Rinata's logic it seems that this sad tragedy isn't a nutjob gone totally batshit crazy, but an act of violence due to animosity by the perpetrator and a dehumanizing culture in the Teamsters.
Click to expand...


Shut down the Unions, its the only safe way


----------



## Big Fitz

Truthmatters said:


> Defending your god huh frankie


defending yours Truthie?

Heil Obama shitbag.


----------



## Big Fitz

peach174 said:


> You all don't watch GlennBeck do ya? He is always and consistently saying that violence is not the answer.


Why would they do that?  It fucks up the party line and slows the grand plan to establish a progressofascist state.


----------



## Big Fitz

bfgrn said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ's life on earth was ALL ABOUT social justice.



No.  It was not.  Not even close.

Christ's life was about establishing a personal relationship with God and personal salvation.  There is nothing collective about it.  It was a popular movement at the time to believe that Christ was there for political and social salvation from the Romans.  The arrival of Jesus into Jerusalem on the donkey and the placing of Palm Branches in front of him with shouts of 'Hosannah' was had a dual meaning in the day, thanks to archeological sources.  These acts and words were also used by a political movement bucking to drive out the Romans.  It's stunning to see the suckers still line up for that load of rotted tripe saying it was only political.

But here you sit, viewing Jesus as nothing more than a political agitprop.  Fucking pathetic if you ask me, but not unexpected from someone with a long history of hatred for Christianity and it's adherents.


----------



## Rinata

Dude said:


> What you've been trying to do here is to pin the blame for the actions of a lone loon onto Glenn Beck...And you've failed miserably.



Wrong again. I'm not trying to pin anything on anybody, dear. I was just trying to get people to consider a point of view that makes a lot of sense. I don't feel that I have failed miserably at anything. Don't be such a drama king.


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> I love it. Glenn supposedly creates a derogatory culture that dehumanizes his "opponents" by doing a news story on who they are what they claim to represent. Therefore, you should be able to call Glenn derogatory names.
> 
> With that logic, I suppose we are trying to dehumanize the KKK by making derogatory statements about how they want to discriminate against minorities, call them racists, and report that they often go through with lynching people.
> 
> Forget the fact that they actually are racists who lynch minorities. Pointing out the fact is dehumanizing them and we should just pretend they don't actually do that, that they are really a charitable organization trying to encourage "Ethnic appreciation".
> 
> The truth is the truth. Denial doesn't get anyone anywhere.



Good Lord!!! That was way over your head, wasn't it???


----------



## Rinata

PoliticalChic said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become very tiresome. I hope this will convey more clearly what I have been trying to say here. This is my last word on this subject.
> 
> "It's not about what Beck says individually or what you believe individually - it's about a culture that is created when you dehumanize your opponent. When you call providers of a legal service "murderers"; when you (not you personally, here) call gays and lesbians "deviants"; when you say the President is "destroying the republic" - you create a culture in which someone sees justification for their violence. It doesn't mean you are "cheering them on" or that you agree with it - but if you use such terminology that dehumanizes people, then you are part of the creation of a culture that supports it.
> 
> Beck, you, and everyone else should be allowed to say whatever you'd like - but we have to be aware of the culture that this derogatory, dismissive language creates. Without stepping back and considering the consequences of our words, we are not legally, but morally responsible for the violence."
> 
> Glenn Beck Rant on Tides leads to Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty well written, and I agree with the essence of the post...
> 
> but I have the sense that selecting Glenn Beck as a representation of the political right, you are unaware of the fact that it is the left that is typically and repeatedly responsible for actual violence in our society?
> 
> As you have said, "...culture in which someone sees justification for their violence." it is historically the left wing that encourages and carries out violence.
Click to expand...


Based on???


----------



## Rinata

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become very tiresome. I hope this will convey more clearly what I have been trying to say here. This is my last word on this subject.
> 
> "It's not about what Beck says individually or what you believe individually - it's about a culture that is created when you dehumanize your opponent. When you call providers of a legal service "murderers"; when you (not you personally, here) call gays and lesbians "deviants"; when you say the President is "destroying the republic" - you create a culture in which someone sees justification for their violence. It doesn't mean you are "cheering them on" or that you agree with it - but if you use such terminology that dehumanizes people, then you are part of the creation of a culture that supports it.
> 
> Beck, you, and everyone else should be allowed to say whatever you'd like - but we have to be aware of the culture that this derogatory, dismissive language creates. Without stepping back and considering the consequences of our words, we are not legally, but morally responsible for the violence."
> 
> Glenn Beck Rant on Tides leads to Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've considered the consequences of my words very carefully and I can say with clear conscious: FUCK OFF!
> 
> Glenn Beck is one of the few people in media even talking about Tides Foundation and their very very to say the least, unusual agenda, which some may even view as standing four square against our founding and may well be anti-American.
> 
> Beck just pointed them out. Why is that a crime?
Click to expand...


If you had any comprehension skills at all, you wouldn't have to rersort to this kind of comment. You're an idiot and you don't have any idea that people constantly laugh at you. But don't change!!! Just keep being yourself. You have no idea how to be anything else.


----------



## asterism

Rinata said:


> This thread has become very tiresome. I hope this will convey more clearly what I have been trying to say here. *This is my last word on this subject.*
> 
> "It's not about what Beck says individually or what you believe individually - it's about a culture that is created when you dehumanize your opponent. When you call providers of a legal service "murderers"; when you (not you personally, here) call gays and lesbians "deviants"; when you say the President is "destroying the republic" - you create a culture in which someone sees justification for their violence. It doesn't mean you are "cheering them on" or that you agree with it - but if you use such terminology that dehumanizes people, then you are part of the creation of a culture that supports it.
> 
> Beck, you, and everyone else should be allowed to say whatever you'd like - but we have to be aware of the culture that this derogatory, dismissive language creates. Without stepping back and considering the consequences of our words, we are not legally, but morally responsible for the violence."
> 
> Glenn Beck Rant on Tides leads to Violence





Rinata said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you've been trying to do here is to pin the blame for the actions of a lone loon onto Glenn Beck...And you've failed miserably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. I'm not trying to pin anything on anybody, dear. I was just trying to get people to consider a point of view that makes a lot of sense. I don't feel that I have failed miserably at anything. Don't be such a drama king.
Click to expand...




Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. Glenn supposedly creates a derogatory culture that dehumanizes his "opponents" by doing a news story on who they are what they claim to represent. Therefore, you should be able to call Glenn derogatory names.
> 
> With that logic, I suppose we are trying to dehumanize the KKK by making derogatory statements about how they want to discriminate against minorities, call them racists, and report that they often go through with lynching people.
> 
> Forget the fact that they actually are racists who lynch minorities. Pointing out the fact is dehumanizing them and we should just pretend they don't actually do that, that they are really a charitable organization trying to encourage "Ethnic appreciation".
> 
> The truth is the truth. Denial doesn't get anyone anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord!!! That was way over your head, wasn't it???
Click to expand...


It appears your have modified your very conclusive opinion.  Do you plan to respond to everyone or just those that you think you can beat?


----------



## daveman

asterism said:


> Looks like this union guy might have been incited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union officials say Omar Thornton had worked as a driver for acouple of years and had been called in for a disciplinary hearing Tuesday and asked to resign. He instead opened fire at a warehouse in Manchester...
> 
> ... Teamsters Local 1035 official Christopher Roos says Thornton was "a disgruntled employee who shot a bunch of people."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer Business Shooter Was 'Disgruntled': Union Official : NPR
> 
> Now why would be he disgruntled?  Do unions dehumanize people?  Do they create a culture of conflict?
> 
> By Rinata's logic it seems that this sad tragedy isn't a nutjob gone totally batshit crazy, but an act of violence due to animosity by the perpetrator and a dehumanizing culture in the Teamsters.
Click to expand...

He listened to Olbermann raving against the rich.  

Obviously, this is all Olbermann's fault.


----------



## Oddball

Rinata said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you've been trying to do here is to pin the blame for the actions of a lone loon onto Glenn Beck...And you've failed miserably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. I'm not trying to pin anything on anybody, dear. I was just trying to get people to consider a point of view that makes a lot of sense. I don't feel that I have failed miserably at anything. Don't be such a drama king.
Click to expand...

It makes zero sense as beck has _*never ever*_ recommended or promoted violent action against anyone.

You're making crap up and failing miserably at making a connection that doesn't exist.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> Good Lord!!! That was way over your head, wasn't it???



Not at all. I'm just very amused by your complete double standard and insistance that we can't take an honest look at reality because it "dehumanizes" others.

Maybe you should actually watch Glenn one of these days and fight out what exactly he talks about. Maybe you would be so derrogatory against him.


----------



## Avatar4321

asterism said:


> It appears your have modified your very conclusive opinion.  Do you plan to respond to everyone or just those that you think you can beat?



If that was him beating me, I sincerely hope he isn't a boxer.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Rinata said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become very tiresome. I hope this will convey more clearly what I have been trying to say here. This is my last word on this subject.
> 
> "It's not about what Beck says individually or what you believe individually - it's about a culture that is created when you dehumanize your opponent. When you call providers of a legal service "murderers"; when you (not you personally, here) call gays and lesbians "deviants"; when you say the President is "destroying the republic" - you create a culture in which someone sees justification for their violence. It doesn't mean you are "cheering them on" or that you agree with it - but if you use such terminology that dehumanizes people, then you are part of the creation of a culture that supports it.
> 
> Beck, you, and everyone else should be allowed to say whatever you'd like - but we have to be aware of the culture that this derogatory, dismissive language creates. Without stepping back and considering the consequences of our words, we are not legally, but morally responsible for the violence."
> 
> Glenn Beck Rant on Tides leads to Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty well written, and I agree with the essence of the post...
> 
> but I have the sense that selecting Glenn Beck as a representation of the political right, you are unaware of the fact that it is the left that is typically and repeatedly responsible for actual violence in our society?
> 
> As you have said, "...culture in which someone sees justification for their violence." it is historically the left wing that encourages and carries out violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on???
Click to expand...


Since you are not the only one with a misconception about the matter, I'll begin thread to educate you.


----------



## Rinata

asterism said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become very tiresome. I hope this will convey more clearly what I have been trying to say here. *This is my last word on this subject.*
> 
> "It's not about what Beck says individually or what you believe individually - it's about a culture that is created when you dehumanize your opponent. When you call providers of a legal service "murderers"; when you (not you personally, here) call gays and lesbians "deviants"; when you say the President is "destroying the republic" - you create a culture in which someone sees justification for their violence. It doesn't mean you are "cheering them on" or that you agree with it - but if you use such terminology that dehumanizes people, then you are part of the creation of a culture that supports it.
> 
> Beck, you, and everyone else should be allowed to say whatever you'd like - but we have to be aware of the culture that this derogatory, dismissive language creates. Without stepping back and considering the consequences of our words, we are not legally, but morally responsible for the violence."
> 
> Glenn Beck Rant on Tides leads to Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. I'm not trying to pin anything on anybody, dear. I was just trying to get people to consider a point of view that makes a lot of sense. I don't feel that I have failed miserably at anything. Don't be such a drama king.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. Glenn supposedly creates a derogatory culture that dehumanizes his "opponents" by doing a news story on who they are what they claim to represent. Therefore, you should be able to call Glenn derogatory names.
> 
> With that logic, I suppose we are trying to dehumanize the KKK by making derogatory statements about how they want to discriminate against minorities, call them racists, and report that they often go through with lynching people.
> 
> Forget the fact that they actually are racists who lynch minorities. Pointing out the fact is dehumanizing them and we should just pretend they don't actually do that, that they are really a charitable organization trying to encourage "Ethnic appreciation".
> 
> The truth is the truth. Denial doesn't get anyone anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord!!! That was way over your head, wasn't it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It appears your have modified your very conclusive opinion.  Do you plan to respond to everyone or just those that you think you can beat?
Click to expand...


You always have to come to each others rescue, don't you?? I've noticed that you do it a lot.


----------



## Rinata

Dude said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you've been trying to do here is to pin the blame for the actions of a lone loon onto Glenn Beck...And you've failed miserably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. I'm not trying to pin anything on anybody, dear. I was just trying to get people to consider a point of view that makes a lot of sense. I don't feel that I have failed miserably at anything. Don't be such a drama king.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes zero sense as beck has _*never ever*_ recommended or promoted violent action against anyone.
> 
> You're making crap up and failing miserably at making a connection that doesn't exist.
Click to expand...


I don't think so. You and your pals are just in total denial about Beck and it's pathetic.


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord!!! That was way over your head, wasn't it???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I'm just very amused by your complete double standard and insistance that we can't take an honest look at reality because it "dehumanizes" others.
> 
> Maybe you should actually watch Glenn one of these days and fight out what exactly he talks about. Maybe you would be so derrogatory against him.
Click to expand...


I have watched him more than once, believe me. How else could I be so amazed at people that take him seriously??


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears your have modified your very conclusive opinion.  Do you plan to respond to everyone or just those that you think you can beat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that was him beating me, I sincerely hope he isn't a boxer.
Click to expand...


He is a she.


----------



## Rinata

PoliticalChic said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty well written, and I agree with the essence of the post...
> 
> but I have the sense that selecting Glenn Beck as a representation of the political right, you are unaware of the fact that it is the left that is typically and repeatedly responsible for actual violence in our society?
> 
> As you have said, "...culture in which someone sees justification for their violence." it is historically the left wing that encourages and carries out violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you are not the only one with a misconception about the matter, I'll begin thread to educate you.
Click to expand...


  Yeah, you do that.


----------



## asterism

Rinata said:


> You always have to come to each others rescue, don't you?? I've noticed that you do it a lot.



Interesting.

Define "a lot" and please provide links for the times I "always come to each others rescue."  Seeing as how I've only been on this board for a few days I doubt anything I've done can be considered "a lot."


----------



## Liability

Rinata said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are not the only one with a misconception about the matter, I'll begin thread to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you do that.
Click to expand...



Yeah.  That _is_ funny.    The thought of educating YOU.     And you being all educably mentally retarded and all.      Don't worry Retarda, nobody will ever accuse you of being capable of learning anything.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> I have watched him more than once, believe me. How else could I be so amazed at people that take him seriously??



Yeah it's funny how looking at facts and what actually occured in history can be so convincing.


----------



## Oddball

Rinata said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. I'm not trying to pin anything on anybody, dear. I was just trying to get people to consider a point of view that makes a lot of sense. I don't feel that I have failed miserably at anything. Don't be such a drama king.
> 
> 
> 
> It makes zero sense as beck has _*never ever*_ recommended or promoted violent action against anyone.
> 
> You're making crap up and failing miserably at making a connection that doesn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so. You and your pals are just in total denial about Beck and it's pathetic.
Click to expand...

What's pathetic is that you haven't provided _*one single *_ quote from Beck, where he's calling directly for violence.

And you won't because there aren't any...All you have are your goofy paranoid rantings and some blabbering from an equally goofy blogger an Moonbats Matter.

Pathetic indeed.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dude you are correct.

Beck has actually called for people to be peaceful and follow the guidelines of protest that Martin Luther King put forth for people in the civil rights struggle.


----------



## Liability

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Dude you are correct.
> 
> Beck has actually called for people to be peaceful and follow the guidelines of protest that Martin Luther King put forth for people in the civil rights struggle.



You think that rancid lying twats like Truthdoesn'tmattertoheratall is going to let something like facts, evidence, proof, integrity, honesty or honor get in the way of one of her typically dishonest petty partisan rants?


----------



## Rinata

I think that anybody that doesn't see how dangerous Glenn Beck is, is one of two things. Either dumber than a bag of rocks or as crazy as he is. We have been warned about him over and over through a variety of sources. This article is almost a year old and he is worse than ever:

On a number of his TV and radio programs, Beck has even gone so far as to make comparisons between Hitler and Obama and to promote the idea that the president is dangerous.

On an August 2009 radio program, after claiming that President Obama was lying about his health-care plan, Beck told his audience to read Hitlers Mein Kampf. Beck said that Hitler told Germans what he was going to do but no one listened. Beck then urged his audience not to make the same mistake with Obama: Please Americatake this man for what he says.
That same month, David Bellavia, a former army staff sergeant who wrote a book about his experiences as a soldier in Iraq, appeared as a guest on Becks TV show. Bellavia discussed the claim that President Obama was trying to create a civilian national security force and compared this to the efforts of Hitler and Saddam Hussein to create sinister military forces composed of political loyalists that answered only to them.
On a July 2009 TV show, Beck said that President Obama is a dangerous man.
In March 2009, as a guest on another FOX News show, Beck also promoted an anti-government conspiracy theory popular among right-wing extremiststhat FEMA is building concentration camps to house dissidents. Beck declared that he could not debunk the theory. Before introducing the topic of FEMA camps on that show, Beck claimed that the United States was headed towards socialism, totalitarianism beyond your wildest imagination. Later, he also promoted the FEMA camps conspiracy theory on his own show. After much controversy, Beck later backed away from the FEMA camps theory. The FEMA episode, however, is a good example of Becks key role as a fearmonger-in-chief, using constant laments such as I fear for my country to create a sense of anxiety about and hostility towards the government in his audience.

These kinds of claims from Beck create an intersection between the mainstream and the extreme. They play an important role in drawing people further out of the mainstream, making them more receptive to the more extreme notions and conspiracy theories.

This man is just a lying scumbag and will not be happy until something terrible happens.

ADL Special Reports: Rage Grows in America: Anti-Government Conspiracies - The Influence of the Mainstream Media


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> I think that anybody that doesn't see how dangerous Glenn Beck is, is one of two things. Either dumber than a bag of rocks or as crazy as he is. We have been warned about him over and over through a variety of sources. This article is almost a year old and he is worse than ever:
> 
> On a number of his TV and radio programs, Beck has even gone so far as to make comparisons between Hitler and Obama and to promote the idea that the president is dangerous.
> 
> On an August 2009 radio program, after claiming that President Obama was lying about his health-care plan, Beck told his audience to read Hitlers Mein Kampf. Beck said that Hitler told Germans what he was going to do but no one listened. Beck then urged his audience not to make the same mistake with Obama: Please Americatake this man for what he says.
> That same month, David Bellavia, a former army staff sergeant who wrote a book about his experiences as a soldier in Iraq, appeared as a guest on Becks TV show. Bellavia discussed the claim that President Obama was trying to create a civilian national security force and compared this to the efforts of Hitler and Saddam Hussein to create sinister military forces composed of political loyalists that answered only to them.
> On a July 2009 TV show, Beck said that President Obama is a dangerous man.
> In March 2009, as a guest on another FOX News show, Beck also promoted an anti-government conspiracy theory popular among right-wing extremiststhat FEMA is building concentration camps to house dissidents. Beck declared that he could not debunk the theory. Before introducing the topic of FEMA camps on that show, Beck claimed that the United States was headed towards socialism, totalitarianism beyond your wildest imagination. Later, he also promoted the FEMA camps conspiracy theory on his own show. After much controversy, Beck later backed away from the FEMA camps theory. The FEMA episode, however, is a good example of Becks key role as a fearmonger-in-chief, using constant laments such as I fear for my country to create a sense of anxiety about and hostility towards the government in his audience.
> 
> These kinds of claims from Beck create an intersection between the mainstream and the extreme. They play an important role in drawing people further out of the mainstream, making them more receptive to the more extreme notions and conspiracy theories.
> 
> This man is just a lying scumbag and will not be happy until something terrible happens.
> 
> ADL Special Reports: Rage Grows in America: Anti-Government Conspiracies - The Influence of the Mainstream Media
> 
> View attachment 11079


Gaea _damn_ that First Amendment, huh?


----------



## Stephanie

Omg. the left hates that stuff called FREE SPEECH. unless of course it's being used to accuse a sitting REPUBLICAN PRESIDENT of plotting or letting 9/11 happen. or hating BLACK PEOPLE, or lying about Iraq, etc etc.

they won't be SATISFIED until they have TAKEN AWAY YOUR free speech rights folks.

you all better WAKE THE HELL UP.


----------



## Big Fitz

> &#8226;On an August 2009 radio program, after claiming that President Obama was lying about his health-care plan, Beck told his audience to read Hitler&#8217;s Mein Kampf. Beck said that Hitler told Germans what he was going to do but no one listened. Beck then urged his audience not to make the same mistake with Obama: &#8220;Please America&#8230;take this man for what he says.&#8221;



I remember listening to that show.  Oooh so dangerous!  Call a fascist out early and often.  Just think.  If Hitler HAD been stopped as batshit insane before he rose to power... THERE WOULD HAVE BEEN NO HOLOCAUST!!!!!



> &#8226;On a July 2009 TV show, Beck said that President Obama is a &#8220;dangerous&#8221; man.



Yes?  And?  He's right.



> &#8226;In March 2009, as a guest on another FOX News show, Beck also promoted an anti-government conspiracy theory popular among right-wing extremists&#8212;that FEMA is building concentration camps to house &#8220;dissidents.&#8221; Beck declared that he could not debunk the theory. Before introducing the topic of FEMA camps on that show, Beck claimed that the United States was &#8220;headed towards socialism, totalitarianism beyond your wildest imagination.&#8221; Later, he also promoted the FEMA camps conspiracy theory on his own show. After much controversy, Beck later backed away from the FEMA camps theory. The FEMA episode, however, is a good example of Beck&#8217;s key role as a &#8220;fearmonger-in-chief,&#8221; using constant laments such as &#8220;I fear for my country&#8221; to create a sense of anxiety about and hostility towards the government in his audience.



Funny.  Around that time, I remember listening to his show and the phrase I recall being used was that he could neither CORROBORATE OR DEBUNK the statements.  He advised caution about believing such things, but do not trust this government.

BTW, what happened to Hillary's little screed that being against the government was patriotic anyway?  Not so much when the progressofascists are in power?



> These kinds of claims from Beck create an intersection between the mainstream and the extreme. They play an important role in drawing people further out of the mainstream, making them more receptive to the more extreme notions and conspiracy theories.



Yes.... extremism like "Turn to God and pray for your nation."  "Pray for Obama that nothing bad happens to him".  Advocating non violence at every turn.  Bring your children to the 8/28 rally, not signs.  Do nothing to cause harm, but stand for truth and equal justice.  Remember that God gave us these rights and keep your eyes focused on him to return this nation to sound leadership.



> This man is just a lying scumbag and will not be happy until something terrible happens.



I listen to him at least 2 hours a day if I can.  And you ask 'who are you going to believe?  Me or your own lying ears.

Sorry, but your outrage is what's wrong here.  Not Beck.  I'll believe what I experienced.  Not you.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Rinata said:


> I think that anybody that doesn't see how dangerous Glenn Beck is, is one of two things. Either dumber than a bag of rocks or as crazy as he is. We have been warned about him over and over through a variety of sources. This article is almost a year old and he is worse than ever:
> 
> On a number of his TV and radio programs, Beck has even gone so far as to make comparisons between Hitler and Obama and to promote the idea that the president is dangerous.
> 
> On an August 2009 radio program, after claiming that President Obama was lying about his health-care plan, Beck told his audience to read Hitlers Mein Kampf. Beck said that Hitler told Germans what he was going to do but no one listened. Beck then urged his audience not to make the same mistake with Obama: Please Americatake this man for what he says.
> That same month, David Bellavia, a former army staff sergeant who wrote a book about his experiences as a soldier in Iraq, appeared as a guest on Becks TV show. Bellavia discussed the claim that President Obama was trying to create a civilian national security force and compared this to the efforts of Hitler and Saddam Hussein to create sinister military forces composed of political loyalists that answered only to them.
> On a July 2009 TV show, Beck said that President Obama is a dangerous man.
> In March 2009, as a guest on another FOX News show, Beck also promoted an anti-government conspiracy theory popular among right-wing extremiststhat FEMA is building concentration camps to house dissidents. Beck declared that he could not debunk the theory. Before introducing the topic of FEMA camps on that show, Beck claimed that the United States was headed towards socialism, totalitarianism beyond your wildest imagination. Later, he also promoted the FEMA camps conspiracy theory on his own show. After much controversy, Beck later backed away from the FEMA camps theory. The FEMA episode, however, is a good example of Becks key role as a fearmonger-in-chief, using constant laments such as I fear for my country to create a sense of anxiety about and hostility towards the government in his audience.
> 
> These kinds of claims from Beck create an intersection between the mainstream and the extreme. They play an important role in drawing people further out of the mainstream, making them more receptive to the more extreme notions and conspiracy theories.
> 
> This man is just a lying scumbag and will not be happy until something terrible happens.
> 
> ADL Special Reports: Rage Grows in America: Anti-Government Conspiracies - The Influence of the Mainstream Media
> 
> View attachment 11079



Yeah some of those quotes sound wild but none of them are inciting violence.

Do you have any that are inciting violence?


----------



## JiggsCasey

Liability said:


> Yeah.  That _is_ funny.    The thought of educating YOU.     And you being all *educably mentally retarded* and all.      Don't worry Retarda, nobody will ever accuse you of being capable of learning anything.



Priceless irony.


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that anybody that doesn't see how dangerous Glenn Beck is, is one of two things. Either dumber than a bag of rocks or as crazy as he is. We have been warned about him over and over through a variety of sources. This article is almost a year old and he is worse than ever:
> 
> On a number of his TV and radio programs, Beck has even gone so far as to make comparisons between Hitler and Obama and to promote the idea that the president is dangerous.
> 
> On an August 2009 radio program, after claiming that President Obama was lying about his health-care plan, Beck told his audience to read Hitlers Mein Kampf. Beck said that Hitler told Germans what he was going to do but no one listened. Beck then urged his audience not to make the same mistake with Obama: Please Americatake this man for what he says.
> That same month, David Bellavia, a former army staff sergeant who wrote a book about his experiences as a soldier in Iraq, appeared as a guest on Becks TV show. Bellavia discussed the claim that President Obama was trying to create a civilian national security force and compared this to the efforts of Hitler and Saddam Hussein to create sinister military forces composed of political loyalists that answered only to them.
> On a July 2009 TV show, Beck said that President Obama is a dangerous man.
> In March 2009, as a guest on another FOX News show, Beck also promoted an anti-government conspiracy theory popular among right-wing extremiststhat FEMA is building concentration camps to house dissidents. Beck declared that he could not debunk the theory. Before introducing the topic of FEMA camps on that show, Beck claimed that the United States was headed towards socialism, totalitarianism beyond your wildest imagination. Later, he also promoted the FEMA camps conspiracy theory on his own show. After much controversy, Beck later backed away from the FEMA camps theory. The FEMA episode, however, is a good example of Becks key role as a fearmonger-in-chief, using constant laments such as I fear for my country to create a sense of anxiety about and hostility towards the government in his audience.
> 
> These kinds of claims from Beck create an intersection between the mainstream and the extreme. They play an important role in drawing people further out of the mainstream, making them more receptive to the more extreme notions and conspiracy theories.
> 
> This man is just a lying scumbag and will not be happy until something terrible happens.
> 
> ADL Special Reports: Rage Grows in America: Anti-Government Conspiracies - The Influence of the Mainstream Media
> 
> View attachment 11079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some of those quotes sound wild but none of them are inciting violence.
> 
> Do you have any that are inciting violence?
Click to expand...


You right wing pea brains and your 'literal' bullshit... Beck can preach all the non-violence he wants, but when you couple that with his constant preaching of hate, it is meaningless.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bfgrn said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that anybody that doesn't see how dangerous Glenn Beck is, is one of two things. Either dumber than a bag of rocks or as crazy as he is. We have been warned about him over and over through a variety of sources. This article is almost a year old and he is worse than ever:
> 
> On a number of his TV and radio programs, Beck has even gone so far as to make comparisons between Hitler and Obama and to promote the idea that the president is dangerous.
> 
> On an August 2009 radio program, after claiming that President Obama was lying about his health-care plan, Beck told his audience to read Hitlers Mein Kampf. Beck said that Hitler told Germans what he was going to do but no one listened. Beck then urged his audience not to make the same mistake with Obama: Please Americatake this man for what he says.
> That same month, David Bellavia, a former army staff sergeant who wrote a book about his experiences as a soldier in Iraq, appeared as a guest on Becks TV show. Bellavia discussed the claim that President Obama was trying to create a civilian national security force and compared this to the efforts of Hitler and Saddam Hussein to create sinister military forces composed of political loyalists that answered only to them.
> On a July 2009 TV show, Beck said that President Obama is a dangerous man.
> In March 2009, as a guest on another FOX News show, Beck also promoted an anti-government conspiracy theory popular among right-wing extremiststhat FEMA is building concentration camps to house dissidents. Beck declared that he could not debunk the theory. Before introducing the topic of FEMA camps on that show, Beck claimed that the United States was headed towards socialism, totalitarianism beyond your wildest imagination. Later, he also promoted the FEMA camps conspiracy theory on his own show. After much controversy, Beck later backed away from the FEMA camps theory. The FEMA episode, however, is a good example of Becks key role as a fearmonger-in-chief, using constant laments such as I fear for my country to create a sense of anxiety about and hostility towards the government in his audience.
> 
> These kinds of claims from Beck create an intersection between the mainstream and the extreme. They play an important role in drawing people further out of the mainstream, making them more receptive to the more extreme notions and conspiracy theories.
> 
> This man is just a lying scumbag and will not be happy until something terrible happens.
> 
> ADL Special Reports: Rage Grows in America: Anti-Government Conspiracies - The Influence of the Mainstream Media
> 
> View attachment 11079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some of those quotes sound wild but none of them are inciting violence.
> 
> Do you have any that are inciting violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You right wing pea brains and your 'literal' bullshit... Beck can preach all the non-violence he wants, but when you couple that with his constant preaching of hate, it is meaningless.
Click to expand...


Speak da troff ta powah!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hPR5jnjtLo]YouTube - &#x202a;GOD DAMN AMERICA Rev Jeremiah Wright, Farrakhan & Obama&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some of those quotes sound wild but none of them are inciting violence.
> 
> Do you have any that are inciting violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You right wing pea brains and your 'literal' bullshit... Beck can preach all the non-violence he wants, but when you couple that with his constant preaching of hate, it is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak da troff ta powah!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hPR5jnjtLo]YouTube - &#x202a;GOD DAMN AMERICA Rev Jeremiah Wright, Farrakhan & Obama
Click to expand...


Speak da troff ta powah!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD7dnFDdwu0]YouTube - &#x202a;Terrorism: Ron Paul vs. Giuliani @ SC Debate&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]

Ron Paul is saying the SAME thing Frank. Thanks for showing the shallowness of your knowledge...


----------



## Big Fitz

Bfgrn said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that anybody that doesn't see how dangerous Glenn Beck is, is one of two things. Either dumber than a bag of rocks or as crazy as he is. We have been warned about him over and over through a variety of sources. This article is almost a year old and he is worse than ever:
> 
> On a number of his TV and radio programs, Beck has even gone so far as to make comparisons between Hitler and Obama and to promote the idea that the president is dangerous.
> 
> On an August 2009 radio program, after claiming that President Obama was lying about his health-care plan, Beck told his audience to read Hitlers Mein Kampf. Beck said that Hitler told Germans what he was going to do but no one listened. Beck then urged his audience not to make the same mistake with Obama: Please Americatake this man for what he says.
> That same month, David Bellavia, a former army staff sergeant who wrote a book about his experiences as a soldier in Iraq, appeared as a guest on Becks TV show. Bellavia discussed the claim that President Obama was trying to create a civilian national security force and compared this to the efforts of Hitler and Saddam Hussein to create sinister military forces composed of political loyalists that answered only to them.
> On a July 2009 TV show, Beck said that President Obama is a dangerous man.
> In March 2009, as a guest on another FOX News show, Beck also promoted an anti-government conspiracy theory popular among right-wing extremiststhat FEMA is building concentration camps to house dissidents. Beck declared that he could not debunk the theory. Before introducing the topic of FEMA camps on that show, Beck claimed that the United States was headed towards socialism, totalitarianism beyond your wildest imagination. Later, he also promoted the FEMA camps conspiracy theory on his own show. After much controversy, Beck later backed away from the FEMA camps theory. The FEMA episode, however, is a good example of Becks key role as a fearmonger-in-chief, using constant laments such as I fear for my country to create a sense of anxiety about and hostility towards the government in his audience.
> 
> These kinds of claims from Beck create an intersection between the mainstream and the extreme. They play an important role in drawing people further out of the mainstream, making them more receptive to the more extreme notions and conspiracy theories.
> 
> This man is just a lying scumbag and will not be happy until something terrible happens.
> 
> ADL Special Reports: Rage Grows in America: Anti-Government Conspiracies - The Influence of the Mainstream Media
> 
> View attachment 11079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some of those quotes sound wild but none of them are inciting violence.
> 
> Do you have any that are inciting violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You right wing pea brains and your 'literal' bullshit... Beck can preach all the non-violence he wants, but when you couple that with his constant preaching of hate, it is meaningless.
Click to expand...

He be hatin'!  I knows it cuz... he be wunna dem raaight wingars!  An... an... an... we knows whut's in dey's harts cuz, dey be evil fukkas eben doh dey neva says it... we knows da troof!  

...

Fucking please you malignant sociopath pimple on the ass of society.  You're about as tolerant as a Hitler Youth book burning.


----------



## Stephanie

If the left wasn't so dangerous to our FREEDOMS, you would have to laugh at what they consider or decide who it is that spouting HATE SPEECH.

the pronounce any and all so called conservative TALK SHOW HOST as "spreading hate". but ignore and excuse the likes of the Black Panthers, the very hateful Rev. Wright, Keith Olbermann, Rachel Maddcow, etc etc etc.


people better wake up to what they are trying to do. they are trying to SILENCE the opposition in a round about way.

don't just sit back and let it happen.


----------



## Avatar4321

Bfgrn said:


> You right wing pea brains and your 'literal' bullshit... Beck can preach all the non-violence he wants, but when you couple that with his constant preaching of hate, it is meaningless.



He isn't preaching hate though. That's where your whole analysis falls apart.

This is exactly why no one who knows what Glenn actually says believes you have actually a seen any of his shows.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Bfgrn said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that anybody that doesn't see how dangerous Glenn Beck is, is one of two things. Either dumber than a bag of rocks or as crazy as he is. We have been warned about him over and over through a variety of sources. This article is almost a year old and he is worse than ever:
> 
> On a number of his TV and radio programs, Beck has even gone so far as to make comparisons between Hitler and Obama and to promote the idea that the president is dangerous.
> 
> On an August 2009 radio program, after claiming that President Obama was lying about his health-care plan, Beck told his audience to read Hitlers Mein Kampf. Beck said that Hitler told Germans what he was going to do but no one listened. Beck then urged his audience not to make the same mistake with Obama: Please Americatake this man for what he says.
> That same month, David Bellavia, a former army staff sergeant who wrote a book about his experiences as a soldier in Iraq, appeared as a guest on Becks TV show. Bellavia discussed the claim that President Obama was trying to create a civilian national security force and compared this to the efforts of Hitler and Saddam Hussein to create sinister military forces composed of political loyalists that answered only to them.
> On a July 2009 TV show, Beck said that President Obama is a dangerous man.
> In March 2009, as a guest on another FOX News show, Beck also promoted an anti-government conspiracy theory popular among right-wing extremiststhat FEMA is building concentration camps to house dissidents. Beck declared that he could not debunk the theory. Before introducing the topic of FEMA camps on that show, Beck claimed that the United States was headed towards socialism, totalitarianism beyond your wildest imagination. Later, he also promoted the FEMA camps conspiracy theory on his own show. After much controversy, Beck later backed away from the FEMA camps theory. The FEMA episode, however, is a good example of Becks key role as a fearmonger-in-chief, using constant laments such as I fear for my country to create a sense of anxiety about and hostility towards the government in his audience.
> 
> These kinds of claims from Beck create an intersection between the mainstream and the extreme. They play an important role in drawing people further out of the mainstream, making them more receptive to the more extreme notions and conspiracy theories.
> 
> This man is just a lying scumbag and will not be happy until something terrible happens.
> 
> ADL Special Reports: Rage Grows in America: Anti-Government Conspiracies - The Influence of the Mainstream Media
> 
> View attachment 11079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some of those quotes sound wild but none of them are inciting violence.
> 
> Do you have any that are inciting violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You right wing pea brains and your 'literal' bullshit... Beck can preach all the non-violence he wants, but when you couple that with his constant preaching of hate, it is meaningless.
Click to expand...


The fact that you have to resort to calling me a "right wing pea brain" tells me that you have no valid argument to make in response and it also tells me you can't find a clip of beck calling on people to be violent.

DO you need an example of inciting violence maybe?  here you go

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3MbqupVxMY]YouTube - &#x202a;Black Panthers Say That Blacks Have To "Kill Some Crackers And Their Babies!"&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

Stephanie said:


> If the left wasn't so dangerous to our FREEDOMS, you would have to laugh at what they consider or decide who it is that spouting HATE SPEECH.
> 
> the pronounce any and all so called conservative TALK SHOW HOST as "spreading hate". but ignore and excuse the likes of the Black Panthers, the very hateful Rev. Wright, Keith Olbermann, Rachel Maddcow, etc etc etc.
> 
> 
> people better wake up to what they are trying to do. they are trying to SILENCE the opposition in a round about way.
> 
> don't just sit back and let it happen.


Didn't you hear?  They're liberals.  They're incapable of hate.  Only those who do not align themselves with the love and perfection of their progressofascism are haters.


----------



## Bfgrn

Big Fitz said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some of those quotes sound wild but none of them are inciting violence.
> 
> Do you have any that are inciting violence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You right wing pea brains and your 'literal' bullshit... Beck can preach all the non-violence he wants, but when you couple that with his constant preaching of hate, it is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He be hatin'!  I knows it cuz... he be wunna dem raaight wingars!  An... an... an... we knows whut's in dey's harts cuz, dey be evil fukkas eben doh dey neva says it... we knows da troof!
> 
> ...
> 
> Fucking please you malignant sociopath pimple on the ass of society.  You're about as tolerant as a Hitler Youth book burning.
Click to expand...


WOW, what a fucking flaming asshole you are... tolerant of Hitler tactics...coming for the right wing sociopath who said:



Bfgrn said:


> Killing an innocent human being is murder.





Big Fitz said:


> No system of justice is perfect. Secondly, executing the wrong person is an accident. Not murder. Executions are a punishment for a crime.


----------



## Big Fitz

Bfgrn said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You right wing pea brains and your 'literal' bullshit... Beck can preach all the non-violence he wants, but when you couple that with his constant preaching of hate, it is meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> He be hatin'!  I knows it cuz... he be wunna dem raaight wingars!  An... an... an... we knows whut's in dey's harts cuz, dey be evil fukkas eben doh dey neva says it... we knows da troof!
> 
> ...
> 
> Fucking please you malignant sociopath pimple on the ass of society.  You're about as tolerant as a Hitler Youth book burning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW, what a fucking flaming asshole you are... tolerant of Hitler tactics...coming for the right wing sociopath who said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killing an innocent human being is murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No system of justice is perfect. Secondly, executing the wrong person is an accident. Not murder. Executions are a punishment for a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Aaaannnnnd reading comprehension hits the toilet again.  Failed remedial metaphors I see.

Oh boy!  I see you're attempting to make a point by quoting me!  Excellent.  Your foolishness on display for all to see by you.

make that a RETARDED malignant sociopathic pimple with poor reading skills on the ass of society.


----------



## Bfgrn

Big Fitz said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> He be hatin'!  I knows it cuz... he be wunna dem raaight wingars!  An... an... an... we knows whut's in dey's harts cuz, dey be evil fukkas eben doh dey neva says it... we knows da troof!
> 
> ...
> 
> Fucking please you malignant sociopath pimple on the ass of society.  You're about as tolerant as a Hitler Youth book burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, what a fucking flaming asshole you are... tolerant of Hitler tactics...coming for the right wing sociopath who said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No system of justice is perfect. Secondly, executing the wrong person is an accident. Not murder. Executions are a punishment for a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaannnnnd reading comprehension hits the toilet again.  Failed remedial metaphors I see.
> 
> Oh boy!  I see you're attempting to make a point by quoting me!  Excellent.  Your foolishness on display for all to see by you.
> 
> make that a RETARDED malignant sociopathic pimple with poor reading skills on the ass of society.
Click to expand...


Hey pea brain, am I now allowed to invoke the 'Godwin Rule'???

Big Fizzzzzzz....Epic Failure...

Did you or did you not say: 'No system of justice is perfect. Secondly, *executing the wrong person is an accident. Not murder*. Executions are a punishment for a crime' ?

So if your beloved police 'State' kills an innocent human being, it is just a wittle boo-boo...

They were guilty of being innocent...


----------



## Big Fitz

Bfgrn said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, what a fucking flaming asshole you are... tolerant of Hitler tactics...coming for the right wing sociopath who said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaannnnnd reading comprehension hits the toilet again.  Failed remedial metaphors I see.
> 
> Oh boy!  I see you're attempting to make a point by quoting me!  Excellent.  Your foolishness on display for all to see by you.
> 
> make that a RETARDED malignant sociopathic pimple with poor reading skills on the ass of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey pea brain, am I now allowed to invoke the 'Godwin Rule'???
> 
> Big Fizzzzzzz....Epic Failure...
> 
> Did you or did you not say: 'No system of justice is perfect. Secondly, *executing the wrong person is an accident. Not murder*. Executions are a punishment for a crime' ?
> 
> So if your beloved police 'State' kills an innocent human being, it is just a wittle boo-boo...
> 
> They were guilty of being innocent...
Click to expand...




> Hey pea brain, am I now allowed to invoke the 'Godwin Rule'???



oooOOOoooo you Godwin'd a thread!  OMG!  You used NAZI!  Oh noes!  Everything you say for the rest of the life is a lie because you Godwined yourself!!!!! [begins epileptic fit of libberish]  

You think that means a damn thing to me?  Your type have been chucking the term nazi around incorrectly for 60 years.  Like I give a fuck what imaginary 'law' you pulled out of your ass to defend your stupidity thinking it's going to stop legitimate criticism of your intolerance.



> Did you or did you not say: 'No system of justice is perfect. Secondly, executing the wrong person is an accident. Not murder. Executions are a punishment for a crime' ?
> 
> So if your beloved police 'State' kills an innocent human being, it is just a wittle boo-boo...
> 
> They were guilty of being innocent...



Whine to someone who gives a shit about your obsessive compulsive anti-death penalty fucktardery.  Make your own thread of inanity if you want to babble about.  I won't be joining you so you can claim victory and jack off contentedly.


----------



## Bfgrn

Big Fitz said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaannnnnd reading comprehension hits the toilet again.  Failed remedial metaphors I see.
> 
> Oh boy!  I see you're attempting to make a point by quoting me!  Excellent.  Your foolishness on display for all to see by you.
> 
> make that a RETARDED malignant sociopathic pimple with poor reading skills on the ass of society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pea brain, am I now allowed to invoke the 'Godwin Rule'???
> 
> Big Fizzzzzzz....Epic Failure...
> 
> Did you or did you not say: 'No system of justice is perfect. Secondly, *executing the wrong person is an accident. Not murder*. Executions are a punishment for a crime' ?
> 
> So if your beloved police 'State' kills an innocent human being, it is just a wittle boo-boo...
> 
> They were guilty of being innocent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pea brain, am I now allowed to invoke the 'Godwin Rule'???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oooOOOoooo you Godwin'd a thread!  OMG!  You used NAZI!  Oh noes!  Everything you say for the rest of the life is a lie because you Godwined yourself!!!!! [begins epileptic fit of libberish]
> 
> You think that means a damn thing to me?  Your type have been chucking the term nazi around incorrectly for 60 years.  Like I give a fuck what imaginary 'law' you pulled out of your ass to defend your stupidity thinking it's going to stop legitimate criticism of your intolerance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you or did you not say: 'No system of justice is perfect. Secondly, executing the wrong person is an accident. Not murder. Executions are a punishment for a crime' ?
> 
> So if your beloved police 'State' kills an innocent human being, it is just a wittle boo-boo...
> 
> They were guilty of being innocent...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whine to someone who gives a shit about your obsessive compulsive anti-death penalty fucktardery.  Make your own thread of inanity if you want to babble about.  I won't be joining you so you can claim victory and jack off contentedly.
Click to expand...


Yea, 60 years of labeling Nazi's what they ARE...right wing extremists, until we enter the bizzaro world of right wing pea brains like Jonah Golberg. 

Why don't you try reading some of Mein Kampf yourself and see how much Hitler hated the left?

Here's a revolutionary concept for you pea brain...EDUCATE yourself before you open your pie hole and let out all your ignorance...you embarrass yourself...

*Mein Kampf by Adolf Hitler






Volume Two - The National Socialist Movement
Chapter I: Philosophy and Party
* 

Mein Kampf - Volume II, Chapter I

Democracy is exploited by the Marxists for the purpose of paralyzing their opponents and gaining for themselves a free hand to put their own methods into action. When certain groups of Marxists use all their ingenuity for the time being to make it be believed that they are inseparably attached to the principles of democracy, it may be well to recall the fact that when critical occasions arose these same gentlemen snapped their fingers at the principle of decision by majority vote, as that principle is understood by Western Democracy. Such was the case in those days when the bourgeois parliamentarians, in their monumental shortsightedness, believed that the security of the Reich was guaranteed because it had an overwhelming numerical majority in its favour, and the Marxists did not hesitate suddenly to grasp supreme power in their own hands, backed by a mob of loafers, deserters, political place-hunters and Jewish dilettanti. That was a blow in the face for that democracy in which so many parliamentarians believed. Only those credulous parliamentary wizards who represented bourgeois democracy could have believed that the brutal determination of those whose interest it is to spread the Marxist world-pest, of which they are the carriers, could for a moment, now or in the future, be held in check by the magical formulas of Western Parliamentarianism. Marxism will march shoulder to shoulder with democracy until it succeeds indirectly in securing for its own criminal purposes even the support of those whose minds are nationally orientated and whom Marxism strives to exterminate. But if the Marxists should one day come to believe that there was a danger that from this witch's cauldron of our parliamentary democracy a majority vote might be concocted, which by reason of its numerical majority would be empowered to enact legislation and might use that power seriously to combat Marxism, then the whole parliamentarian hocus-pocus would be at an end. Instead of appealing to the democratic conscience, the standard bearers of the Red International would immediately send forth a furious rallying-cry among the proletarian masses and the ensuing fight would not take place in the sedate atmosphere of Parliament but in the factories and the streets. Then democracy would be annihilated forthwith. And what the intellectual prowess of the apostles who represented the people in Parliament had failed to accomplish would now be successfully carried out by the crow-bar and the sledge-hammer of the exasperated proletarian masses  just as in the autumn of 1918. At a blow they would awaken the bourgeois world to see the madness of thinking that the Jewish drive towards world-conquest can be effectually opposed by means of Western Democracy. 





If we try to penetrate to the inner meaning of the word völkisch we arrive at the following conclusions:
The current political conception of the world is that the State, though it possesses a creative force which can build up civilizations, has nothing in common with the concept of race as the foundation of the State. The State is considered rather as something which has resulted from economic necessity, or, at best, the natural outcome of the play of political forces and impulses. Such a conception of the foundations of the State, together with all its logical consequences, not only ignores the primordial racial forces that underlie the State, but it also leads to a policy in which the importance of the individual is minimized. If it be denied that races differ from one another in their powers of cultural creativeness, then this same erroneous notion must necessarily influence our estimation of the value of the individual. The assumption that all races are alike leads to the assumption that nations and individuals are equal to one another. And international Marxism is nothing but the application  effected by the Jew, Karl Marx  of a general conception of life to a definite profession of political faith; but in reality that general concept had existed long before the time of Karl Marx. If it had not already existed as a widely diffused infection the amazing political progress of the Marxist teaching would never have been possible. In reality what distinguished Karl Marx from the millions who were affected in the same way was that, in a world already in a state of gradual decomposition, he used his keen powers of prognosis to detect the essential poisons, so as to extract them and concentrate them, with the art of a necromancer, in a solution which would bring about the rapid destruction of the independent nations on the globe. But all this was done in the service of his race.

Thus the Marxist doctrine is the concentrated extract of the mentality which underlies the general concept of life today. For this reason alone it is out of the question and even ridiculous to think that what is called our bourgeois world can put up any effective fight against Marxism. For this bourgeois world is permeated with all those same poisons and its conception of life in general differs from Marxism only in degree and in the character of the persons who hold it. The bourgeois world is Marxist but believes in the possibility of a certain group of people  that is to say, the bourgeoisie  being able to dominate the world, while Marxism itself systematically aims at delivering the world into the hands of the Jews.

Over against all this, the völkisch concept of the world recognizes that the primordial racial elements are of the greatest significance for mankind. In principle, the State is looked upon only as a means to an end and this end is the conservation of the racial characteristics of mankind. Therefore on the völkisch principle we cannot admit that one race is equal to another. By recognizing that they are different, the völkisch concept separates mankind into races of superior and inferior quality. On the basis of this recognition it feels bound in conformity with the eternal Will that dominates the universe, to postulate the victory of the better and stronger and the subordination of the inferior and weaker. And so it pays homage to the truth that the principle underlying all Nature's operations is the aristocratic principle and it believes that this law holds good even down to the last individual organism. It selects individual values from the mass and thus operates as an organizing principle, whereas Marxism acts as a disintegrating solvent. 

The völkisch belief holds that humanity must have its ideals, because ideals are a necessary condition of human existence itself. But, on the other hand, it denies that an ethical ideal has the right to prevail if it endangers the existence of a race that is the standard-bearer of a higher ethical ideal. For in a world which would be composed of mongrels and negroids all ideals of human beauty and nobility and all hopes of an idealized future for our humanity would be lost forever.

On this planet of ours human culture and civilization are indissolubly bound up with the presence of the Aryan. If he should be exterminated or subjugated, then the dark shroud of a new barbarian era would enfold the earth.

To undermine the existence of human culture by exterminating its founders and custodians would be an execrable crime in the eyes of those who believe that the folk-idea lies at the basis of human existence. Whoever would dare to raise a profane hand against that highest image of God among His creatures would sin against the bountiful Creator of this marvel and would collaborate in the expulsion from Paradise.
Hence the folk concept of the world is in profound accord with Nature's will; because it restores the free play of the forces which will lead the race through stages of sustained reciprocal education towards a higher type, until finally the best portion of mankind will possess the earth and will be free to work in every domain all over the world and even reach spheres that lie outside the earth.

We all feel that in the distant future many may be faced with problems which can be solved only by a superior race of human beings, a race destined to become master of all the other peoples and which will have at its disposal the means and resources of the whole world.





It is self-evident that so general a statement of the meaningful content of a folkish philosophy can be easily interpreted in a thousand different ways. As a matter of fact there is scarcely one of our recent political movements that does not refer at some point to this conception of the world. But the fact that this conception of the world still maintains its independent existence in face of all the others proves that their ways of looking at life are quite difierent from this. Thus the Marxist conception, directed by a central organization endowed with supreme authority, is opposed by a motley crew of opinions which is not very impressive in face of the solid phalanx presented by the enemy. Victory cannot be achieved with such weak weapons. Only when the international idea, politically organized by Marxism, is confronted by the folk idea, equally well organized in a systematic way and equally well led  only then will the fighting energy in the one camp be able to meet that of the other on an equal footing; and victory will be found on the side of eternal truth.

But a general conception of life can never be given an organic embodiment until it is precisely and definitely formulated. The function which dogma fulfils in religious belief is parallel to the function which party principles fulfil for a political party which is in the process of being built up.

Therefore, for the conception of life that is based on the folk idea it is necessary that an instrument be forged which can be used in fighting for this ideal, similar to the Marxist party organization which clears the way for internationalism.

This is the goal pursued by the National Socialist German Workers' Party.


----------



## Oddball

Bfgrn said:


> You right wing pea brains and your 'literal' bullshit... Beck can preach all the non-violence he wants, but when you couple that with his constant preaching of hate, it is meaningless.


Translation: Let's not let the facts get in the way of peddling our abject hatred, for anyone and everyone who _*dares*_ to have an opinion that strongly and unabashedly differs from our far left kookery.


----------



## Big Fitz

Oh look!  Bfgrn's popped it!  

Believe what you want, progressofascist.

Lots of long paragraphs of copied text that supposedly proves it is conservative and then the last line debunks the whole effort.



> This is the goal pursued by the National Socialist German Workers' Party


----------



## Bfgrn

Big Fitz said:


> Oh look!  Bfgrn's popped it!
> 
> Believe what you want, progressofascist.
> 
> Lots of long paragraphs of copied text that supposedly proves it is conservative and then the last line debunks the whole effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the goal pursued by the National Socialist German Workers' Party
Click to expand...


Lots of long paragraphs of copied text...yea...copied directly from Adolph Hitler...

Thank you for proving you are a 'word bound' right wing pea brain...gee, it's too bad you weren't around during the civil rights movement to tell Martin Luther King Jr; 'just go out there and tell them you are a white man'...

*Mein Kampf by Adolf Hitler







Volume Two - The National Socialist Movement
Chapter VII: The Struggle with the Red Front
* 

Mein Kampf - Volume II, Chapter VII

The fact that we had chosen red as the colour for our posters sufficed to attract them to our meetings. The ordinary bourgeoisie were very shocked to see that, we had also chosen the symbolic red of Bolshevism and they regarded this as something ambiguously significant. *The suspicion was whispered in German Nationalist circles that we also were merely another variety of Marxism, perhaps even Marxists suitably disguised, or better still, Socialists.* The actual difference between Socialism and Marxism still remains a mystery to these people up to this day. The charge of Marxism was conclusively proved when it was discovered that at our meetings we deliberately substituted the words 'Fellow-countrymen and Women' for 'Ladies and Gentlemen' and addressed each other as 'Party Comrade'. We used to roar with laughter at these silly faint-hearted bourgeoisie and their efforts to puzzle out our origin, our intentions and our aims.

*We chose red for our posters after particular and careful deliberation, our intention being to irritate the Left...*


----------



## Big Fitz

Bfgrn said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look!  Bfgrn's popped it!
> 
> Believe what you want, progressofascist.
> 
> Lots of long paragraphs of copied text that supposedly proves it is conservative and then the last line debunks the whole effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the goal pursued by the National Socialist German Workers' Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of long paragraphs of copied text...yea...copied directly from Adolph Hitler...
> 
> Thank you for proving you are a 'word bound' right wing pea brain...gee, it's too bad you weren't around during the civil rights movement to tell Martin Luther King Jr; 'just go out there and tell them you are a white man'...
> 
> *Mein Kampf by Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volume Two - The National Socialist Movement
> Chapter VII: The Struggle with the Red Front
> *
> 
> Mein Kampf - Volume II, Chapter VII
> 
> The fact that we had chosen red as the colour for our posters sufficed to attract them to our meetings. The ordinary bourgeoisie were very shocked to see that, we had also chosen the symbolic red of Bolshevism and they regarded this as something ambiguously significant. *The suspicion was whispered in German Nationalist circles that we also were merely another variety of Marxism, perhaps even Marxists suitably disguised, or better still, Socialists.* The actual difference between Socialism and Marxism still remains a mystery to these people up to this day. The charge of Marxism was conclusively proved when it was discovered that at our meetings we deliberately substituted the words 'Fellow-countrymen and Women' for 'Ladies and Gentlemen' and addressed each other as 'Party Comrade'. We used to roar with laughter at these silly faint-hearted bourgeoisie and their efforts to puzzle out our origin, our intentions and our aims.
> 
> *We chose red for our posters after particular and careful deliberation, our intention being to irritate the Left...*
Click to expand...







Yep.  not only flunked metaphors, you've been held back 3 times haven't you?  I use the term Hitler Youth Book Burning as a metaphor for your lack of tolerance (yes I'm going to spell it out for your dimwitted colleagues and hope they can clue you in) and you scream "GODWIN!" like it means a damn thing.  Then you go running down the road thinking you can get milage of a statement I made almost a month ago spanking your OCD ass on an unrelated topic and want me to discuss it?  Jesus, man... let it the fuck go.

Go find a padded cell somewhere for a while okay and dry out?  Leave the adults a nice place to talk.


----------



## Bfgrn

Big Fitz said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look!  Bfgrn's popped it!
> 
> Believe what you want, progressofascist.
> 
> Lots of long paragraphs of copied text that supposedly proves it is conservative and then the last line debunks the whole effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of long paragraphs of copied text...yea...copied directly from Adolph Hitler...
> 
> Thank you for proving you are a 'word bound' right wing pea brain...gee, it's too bad you weren't around during the civil rights movement to tell Martin Luther King Jr; 'just go out there and tell them you are a white man'...
> 
> *Mein Kampf by Adolf Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volume Two - The National Socialist Movement
> Chapter VII: The Struggle with the Red Front
> *
> 
> Mein Kampf - Volume II, Chapter VII
> 
> The fact that we had chosen red as the colour for our posters sufficed to attract them to our meetings. The ordinary bourgeoisie were very shocked to see that, we had also chosen the symbolic red of Bolshevism and they regarded this as something ambiguously significant. *The suspicion was whispered in German Nationalist circles that we also were merely another variety of Marxism, perhaps even Marxists suitably disguised, or better still, Socialists.* The actual difference between Socialism and Marxism still remains a mystery to these people up to this day. The charge of Marxism was conclusively proved when it was discovered that at our meetings we deliberately substituted the words 'Fellow-countrymen and Women' for 'Ladies and Gentlemen' and addressed each other as 'Party Comrade'. We used to roar with laughter at these silly faint-hearted bourgeoisie and their efforts to puzzle out our origin, our intentions and our aims.
> 
> *We chose red for our posters after particular and careful deliberation, our intention being to irritate the Left...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  not only flunked metaphors, you've been held back 3 times haven't you?
> 
> You're a fucking lunatic.  Go find a padded cell somewhere for a while okay?  Leave the adults a nice place to talk.
Click to expand...


Well Big Fizzzz, you are either a disingenuous piece of shit or just THAT stupid...

Which is it?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bfgrn said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You right wing pea brains and your 'literal' bullshit... Beck can preach all the non-violence he wants, but when you couple that with his constant preaching of hate, it is meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak da troff ta powah!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hPR5jnjtLo]YouTube - &#x202a;GOD DAMN AMERICA Rev Jeremiah Wright, Farrakhan & Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak da troff ta powah!!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD7dnFDdwu0]YouTube - &#x202a;Terrorism: Ron Paul vs. Giuliani @ SC Debate&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]
> 
> Ron Paul is saying the SAME thing Frank. Thanks for showing the shallowness of your knowledge...
Click to expand...


I missed the part where Ron Paul says, "Hillary ain't never been called a ******!"

Where is that?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"Democracy is exploited by the Marxists for the purpose of paralyzing their opponents and gaining for themselves a free hand to put their own methods into action." -- Adolf Hitler, Famous Leftist 

Sounds like ObamaCare and the Financial "Reform", no?


----------



## Avatar4321

I see my point that Glenn doesnt preach hate wasnt even disputed.

How can someone preach hate and reconcilation? you can't.


----------



## Oddball

Well, he can't dazzle us with any of his non-existent brilliance, soooo......


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

BFGRN.  You can post your nazi documents all you want but it doesn't change the basic facts, and the facts make your "comeback" fail.

Germany was a Fascist Socialist State
Russia was a communist Socialist State
Progressives want a Democratic Socialist state.

yes they are all different types of socialism but they all share the same governmental structure and ideals, socialism.  That is the problem. 

Socialism has been shown time and again throughout history to fail.


----------



## Big Fitz

Dude said:


> Well, he can't dazzle us with any of his non-existent brilliance, soooo......


Yep.

Sharp as a bowling ball
bright as a cave
and useful as chickenshit on a pump handle.


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> BFGRN.  You can post your nazi documents all you want but it doesn't change the basic facts, and the facts make your "comeback" fail.
> 
> Germany was a Fascist Socialist State
> Russia was a communist Socialist State
> Progressives want a Democratic Socialist state.
> 
> yes they are all different types of socialism but they all share the same governmental structure and ideals, socialism.  That is the problem.
> 
> Socialism has been shown time and again throughout history to fail.



There was nothing 'socialist' about Nazi Germany or the Soviet Union.

Do you even know what socialism IS? It has never really been tried on a large scale in any major country. 

What Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union had in common is power in the hands of one, or the few, and a disregard for human beings. THAT is what the right in America has in common with those totalitarian regimes...

Socialism is liberal. More people (preferably everyone) have some say in how the economy works. Democracy is liberal. More people (preferably everyone) have some say in how the government works. "Democracy," said Marx, "is the road to socialism." He was wrong about how economics and politics interact, but he did see their similar underpinnings.

Communism is conservative. Fewer and fewer people (preferably just the Party Secretary) have any say in how the economy works. Republicans are conservative. Fewer and fewer people (preferably just people controlling the Party figurehead) have any say in how the government works. The conservatives in the US are in the same position as the communists in the 30s, and for the same reason: Their revolutions failed spectacularly but they refuse to admit what went wrong.

A common mistake is to confuse Socialism, the economic system, with Communism, the political system. Communists are "socialist" in the same way that Republicans are "compassionate conservatives". That is, they give lip service to ideals they have no intention of practicing.


----------



## Oddball

Wow....Just wow.

Try to chart that incomprehensibly convoluted load of whatever that is, and your head will essplode! 

My recommendation is to switch to decaf.


----------



## Big Fitz

> There was nothing 'socialist' about Nazi Germany or the Soviet Union.



Riddle me this.

If you shove your head up your own ass so far it should come out your mouth... what happens next?

Seriously man.  You need to find a new hobby.  Thinking just isn't working out for you.


----------



## Bfgrn

Big Fitz said:


> There was nothing 'socialist' about Nazi Germany or the Soviet Union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riddle me this.
> 
> If you shove your head up your own ass so far it should come out your mouth... what happens next?
> 
> Seriously man.  You need to find a new hobby.  Thinking just isn't working out for you.
Click to expand...


Hey Big Fizzzzz...what would a Soviet conservative look like? Any idea, or does your tiny little pea brain operate on something congruent to the northern/southern hemisphere clockwise/counterclockwise drain swirl theory?


Conservatism is based on latitude, longitude and date of birth.
Me


----------



## Big Fitz

> Conservatism is based on latitude, longitude and date of birth.



huh... I'm sure you'll agree with this sentiment then.

"In the end, treason is a matter of dates"  Clarion  "The Count of Monte Christo"

Moral relativist claptrap and failed attempts at equivalency.  But your irrelevancy bin is fully, commie.


----------



## Bfgrn

Big Fitz said:


> Conservatism is based on latitude, longitude and date of birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh... I'm sure you'll agree with this sentiment then.
> 
> "In the end, treason is a matter of dates"  Clarion  "The Count of Monte Christo"
> 
> Moral relativist claptrap and failed attempts at equivalency.  But your irrelevancy bin is fully, commie.
Click to expand...


Let's hear some more of 'as the world turns' in the tiny context of your parochial indoctrination.

You are are so far out of your league son, it is an embarrassment for you... but keep trying pea brain...


----------



## Liability

Bfgrn said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatism is based on latitude, longitude and date of birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh... I'm sure you'll agree with this sentiment then.
> 
> "In the end, treason is a matter of dates"  Clarion  "The Count of Monte Christo"
> 
> Moral relativist claptrap and failed attempts at equivalency.  But your irrelevancy bin is fully, commie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's hear some more of 'as the world turns' in the tiny context of your parochial indoctrination.
> 
> You are are so far out of your league son, it is an embarrassment for you... but keep trying pea brain...
Click to expand...


In other words, the limp and futile Bfgrn has spoken.  

 Finding himself to be in sole possession of all truth, he made his pronouncement and that's that.  

 In his silly little head, he reigns triumphant.   He's throwing himself a parade.     When Bfgrn and assholes like him unilaterally declare victory, the truth is almost always found elsewhere.


----------



## Liability

Bfgrn said:


> * * * *
> 
> Conservatism is based on latitude, longitude and date of birth.
> Me




Wow is that stupid.  Quoting it is retarded enough.  But quoting it because YOU are the one who (you think) first "said" it is even dumber.  It's akin to taking "credit" for the stench in a gas station men's room.

You are truly a moron and a douche bag.

Your quote is beyond stupid and meaningless. It is so fucking retarded, it shouts out that only an unthinking, plodding liberal piss-boi could possibly have said anything so absurdly lame.  It makes no sense on any level.

Hey look.  Bfgrn left a pile of shit on the floor.  Again.


----------



## Bfgrn

Liability said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Conservatism is based on latitude, longitude and date of birth.
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow is that stupid.  Quoting it is retarded enough.  But quoting it because YOU are the one who (you think) first "said" it is even dumber.  It's akin to taking "credit" for the stench in a gas station men's room.
> 
> You are truly a moron and a douche bag.
> 
> Your quote is beyond stupid and meaningless. It is so fucking retarded, it shouts out that only an unthinking, plodding liberal piss-boi could possibly have said anything so absurdly lame.  It makes no sense on any level.
> 
> Hey look.  Bfgrn left a pile of shit on the floor.  Again.
Click to expand...


OK Einstein, then you can answer the question. What would a Soviet conservative look like?

What values, tenets, orthodoxy and beliefs would a conservative in Russia want to 'conserve'?

I'll be waiting...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bfgrn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Conservatism is based on latitude, longitude and date of birth.
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow is that stupid.  Quoting it is retarded enough.  But quoting it because YOU are the one who (you think) first "said" it is even dumber.  It's akin to taking "credit" for the stench in a gas station men's room.
> 
> You are truly a moron and a douche bag.
> 
> Your quote is beyond stupid and meaningless. It is so fucking retarded, it shouts out that only an unthinking, plodding liberal piss-boi could possibly have said anything so absurdly lame.  It makes no sense on any level.
> 
> Hey look.  Bfgrn left a pile of shit on the floor.  Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK Einstein, then you can answer the question. What would a Soviet conservative look like?
> 
> What values, tenets, orthodoxy and beliefs would a conservative in Russia want to 'conserve'?
> 
> I'll be waiting...
Click to expand...


He'd want to send his kid to a private school, want to give the government the bare minimum because the government should be reduced to a bare minimum and he'd want to pray to whatever God he wanted to.


----------



## Bfgrn

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow is that stupid.  Quoting it is retarded enough.  But quoting it because YOU are the one who (you think) first "said" it is even dumber.  It's akin to taking "credit" for the stench in a gas station men's room.
> 
> You are truly a moron and a douche bag.
> 
> Your quote is beyond stupid and meaningless. It is so fucking retarded, it shouts out that only an unthinking, plodding liberal piss-boi could possibly have said anything so absurdly lame.  It makes no sense on any level.
> 
> Hey look.  Bfgrn left a pile of shit on the floor.  Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Einstein, then you can answer the question. What would a Soviet conservative look like?
> 
> What values, tenets, orthodoxy and beliefs would a conservative in Russia want to 'conserve'?
> 
> I'll be waiting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'd want to send his kid to a private school, want to give the government the bare minimum because the government should be reduced to a bare minimum and he'd want to pray to whatever God he wanted to.
Click to expand...


Gee Frank, it just so happens that the Soviet Union had it's own version of the teabaggers when Mikhail Gorbachev tried to westernize Russia's government...

When the tea partiers say we want our country back, what do they mean by our? 

What polls show us about the tea party is that they are a fringe group diametrically opposed to mainstream America. Among all Americans, George W. Bush has a 27/58 positive/negative favorable rating. Among the tea party he's viewed favorably, 57/27. An almost perfect diametrical difference.

Is there any precedent in history of todays the tea party? 

The answer is YESa parallel to the 'Tea Party" occurred in Russia in the late 1980's. Russian conservatives, the Stalinists, wanted 'their' country back. It was an alliance including xenophobic fringe groups and nationalists who yearned for what they saw as the simple values of Old Russia and the Orthodox church. 

And like todays tea partiers, they wanted their authoritarian government back. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

February 27, 1989

Soviet Conservatives Try to Turn Back the Clock on Gorbachev's Policies

*MOSCOW, Feb. 26* Russian conservatives, uneasy with the liberalization of Soviet society under Mikhail S. Gorbachev, have seized on the country's experiment in more democratic elections as a chance to fight for a return to more authoritarian ways. 

While many candidates and voters say they view the elections to the new Congress of Deputies as a way to further the candor and freedoms allowed by the Soviet leader, conservatives in this city and around the country were boasting last week that they had already succeeded in blocking the nomination of several prominent people regarded as liberals. 
*
A Disparate Alliance *
The conservatives are a disparate alliance, including xenophobic fringe groups, like Pamyat, as well as large numbers of less extreme nationalists who yearn for what they see as the simple values of Old Russia and the Orthodox church. 

Conservatives already claim credit for helping defeat certain candidates, most notably Mr. Korotich, editor of the liberal and popular magazine ''Ogonyok,'' and Andrei D. Sakharov, the physicist and Nobel Peace Prize winning dissident.

Nikita F. Zherbin, head of the Leningrad chapter of Pamyat, delighted in the fact that Mr. Korotich had been forced off the ballot in Moscow's Sverdlovsk region, and described this as the first successful step in the conservative campaign to use the elections as a vehicle for its political ideas. 

'I Am a Stalinist' ''We brought our case to the people, and the outcome speaks for us,'' said Mr. Zherbin, whose group regards the liberalization of Soviet society as a conspiracy by Jews, Masons and Westernizers. 



Soviet Conservatives Try to Turn Back the Clock on Gorbachev's Policies


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Ya' can't keep *those Beck-fans* outta-the-*news!!!*​


> *"A knife is a very personal weapon. To stab somebody repeatedly, there has to be some rage going on,"* he said."​


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## daveman

Bfgrn said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Einstein, then you can answer the question. What would a Soviet conservative look like?
> 
> What values, tenets, orthodoxy and beliefs would a conservative in Russia want to 'conserve'?
> 
> I'll be waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'd want to send his kid to a private school, want to give the government the bare minimum because the government should be reduced to a bare minimum and he'd want to pray to whatever God he wanted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Frank, it just so happens that the Soviet Union had it's own version of the teabaggers when Mikhail Gorbachev tried to westernize Russia's government...
> 
> When the tea partiers say we want our country back, what do they mean by our?
> 
> What polls show us about the tea party is that they are a fringe group diametrically opposed to mainstream America. Among all Americans, George W. Bush has a 27/58 positive/negative favorable rating. Among the tea party he's viewed favorably, 57/27. An almost perfect diametrical difference.
> 
> Is there any precedent in history of todays the tea party?
> 
> The answer is YESa parallel to the 'Tea Party" occurred in Russia in the late 1980's. Russian conservatives, the Stalinists, wanted 'their' country back. It was an alliance including xenophobic fringe groups and nationalists who yearned for what they saw as the simple values of Old Russia and the Orthodox church.
> 
> And like todays tea partiers, they wanted their authoritarian government back.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> February 27, 1989
> 
> Soviet Conservatives Try to Turn Back the Clock on Gorbachev's Policies
> 
> *MOSCOW, Feb. 26* Russian conservatives, uneasy with the liberalization of Soviet society under Mikhail S. Gorbachev, have seized on the country's experiment in more democratic elections as a chance to fight for a return to more authoritarian ways.
> 
> While many candidates and voters say they view the elections to the new Congress of Deputies as a way to further the candor and freedoms allowed by the Soviet leader, conservatives in this city and around the country were boasting last week that they had already succeeded in blocking the nomination of several prominent people regarded as liberals.
> *
> A Disparate Alliance *
> The conservatives are a disparate alliance, including xenophobic fringe groups, like Pamyat, as well as large numbers of less extreme nationalists who yearn for what they see as the simple values of Old Russia and the Orthodox church.
> 
> Conservatives already claim credit for helping defeat certain candidates, most notably Mr. Korotich, editor of the liberal and popular magazine ''Ogonyok,'' and Andrei D. Sakharov, the physicist and Nobel Peace Prize winning dissident.
> 
> Nikita F. Zherbin, head of the Leningrad chapter of Pamyat, delighted in the fact that Mr. Korotich had been forced off the ballot in Moscow's Sverdlovsk region, and described this as the first successful step in the conservative campaign to use the elections as a vehicle for its political ideas.
> 
> 'I Am a Stalinist' ''We brought our case to the people, and the outcome speaks for us,'' said Mr. Zherbin, whose group regards the liberalization of Soviet society as a conspiracy by Jews, Masons and Westernizers.
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet Conservatives Try to Turn Back the Clock on Gorbachev's Policies
Click to expand...

Russian "conservatives" are supporters of big government and no individual freedom.  So they're more analogous to American leftists.


----------



## Rinata

Liability said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> huh... I'm sure you'll agree with this sentiment then.
> 
> "In the end, treason is a matter of dates"  Clarion  "The Count of Monte Christo"
> 
> Moral relativist claptrap and failed attempts at equivalency.  But your irrelevancy bin is fully, commie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear some more of 'as the world turns' in the tiny context of your parochial indoctrination.
> 
> You are are so far out of your league son, it is an embarrassment for you... but keep trying pea brain...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, the limp and futile Bfgrn has spoken.
> 
> Finding himself to be in sole possession of all truth, he made his pronouncement and that's that.
> 
> In his silly little head, he reigns triumphant.   He's throwing himself a parade.     When Bfgrn and assholes like him unilaterally declare victory, the truth is almost always found elsewhere.
Click to expand...


Can't Little Fitz defend himself??? Guess not. And you're the best he could come up with???


----------



## Big Fitz

Rinata said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear some more of 'as the world turns' in the tiny context of your parochial indoctrination.
> 
> You are are so far out of your league son, it is an embarrassment for you... but keep trying pea brain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, the limp and futile Bfgrn has spoken.
> 
> Finding himself to be in sole possession of all truth, he made his pronouncement and that's that.
> 
> In his silly little head, he reigns triumphant.   He's throwing himself a parade.     When Bfgrn and assholes like him unilaterally declare victory, the truth is almost always found elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't Little Fitz defend himself??? Guess not. And you're the best he could come up with???
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, you're wishing to defend the case of tourettes bfgrn calls 'wit and intelligence?

Talk about buying help off the liquidation rack.


----------



## Liability

Big Fitz said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, the limp and futile Bfgrn has spoken.
> 
> Finding himself to be in sole possession of all truth, he made his pronouncement and that's that.
> 
> In his silly little head, he reigns triumphant.   He's throwing himself a parade.     When Bfgrn and assholes like him unilaterally declare victory, the truth is almost always found elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't Little Fitz defend himself??? Guess not. And you're the best he could come up with???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, you're wishing to defend the case of tourettes bfgrn calls 'wit and intelligence?
> 
> Talk about buying help off the liquidation rack.
Click to expand...




Rinata said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hear some more of 'as the world turns' in the tiny context of your parochial indoctrination.
> 
> You are are so far out of your league son, it is an embarrassment for you... but keep trying pea brain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, the limp and futile Bfgrn has spoken.
> 
> Finding himself to be in sole possession of all truth, he made his pronouncement and that's that.
> 
> In his silly little head, he reigns triumphant.   He's throwing himself a parade.     When Bfgrn and assholes like him unilaterally declare victory, the truth is almost always found elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't Little Fitz defend himself??? Guess not. And you're the best he could come up with???
Click to expand...


I would have responded, Retarda, you nasty scalye diseased stupid twat, but Fitzy just stole your lunch, ate it, threw it up and crammed the puke down your throat.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bfgrn said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> BFGRN.  You can post your nazi documents all you want but it doesn't change the basic facts, and the facts make your "comeback" fail.
> 
> Germany was a Fascist Socialist State
> Russia was a communist Socialist State
> Progressives want a Democratic Socialist state.
> 
> yes they are all different types of socialism but they all share the same governmental structure and ideals, socialism.  That is the problem.
> 
> Socialism has been shown time and again throughout history to fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing 'socialist' about Nazi Germany or the Soviet Union.
> 
> Do you even know what socialism IS? It has never really been tried on a large scale in any major country.
> 
> What Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union had in common is power in the hands of one, or the few, and a disregard for human beings. THAT is what the right in America has in common with those totalitarian regimes...
> 
> Socialism is liberal. More people (preferably everyone) have some say in how the economy works. Democracy is liberal. More people (preferably everyone) have some say in how the government works. "Democracy," said Marx, "is the road to socialism." He was wrong about how economics and politics interact, but he did see their similar underpinnings.
> 
> Communism is conservative. Fewer and fewer people (preferably just the Party Secretary) have any say in how the economy works. Republicans are conservative. Fewer and fewer people (preferably just people controlling the Party figurehead) have any say in how the government works. The conservatives in the US are in the same position as the communists in the 30s, and for the same reason: Their revolutions failed spectacularly but they refuse to admit what went wrong.
> 
> A common mistake is to confuse Socialism, the economic system, with Communism, the political system. Communists are "socialist" in the same way that Republicans are "compassionate conservatives". That is, they give lip service to ideals they have no intention of practicing.
Click to expand...


You're in the running for "Dumbest Fuck at USMB"  The competition is FIERCE because so many of your fellow Libs are Dumb Fucks, but  this post puts you out in front


----------



## Liberty

holy shit Bfgrn is definately the biggest moron on USMB. conservative means RIGHT of the political spectrum, and the modern liberal is LEFT of th spectrum. classical liberalism is not the same as it is today. Conservative and liberal is based on the alignment of the TOTAL POWER OF GOVERNMENT political spectrum.

the spectrum is:

TOTAL GOVERNMENT CONTROL -----------------------------------------------------NO GOVERNMENT


the USA was foundied at about here ------------------------------------------X----

now we are about here  ---------------------------------------X---------------------

Nazi germany:               X------------------------------------------------------------

N. Korea:                      X------------------------------------------------------------

What liberals really want: X-------------------------------------------------------------

More detailed Spectrum:    (Totalitarian) (far left)-------(Oligarchy)--------(Democracy)-------(Republic *the USA*)------(Anarachy)(Far Right)

Do the idiots get it now?
Conservative as it comes to economics mean ANYONE CAN SET ANY PRICE ON ANY GOOD OR SERVICE THEY DAMN WELL PLEASE!!!!!
Liberal as it comes to economics mean NO ONE CAN DO SHIT WITHOUT THE GOVERNMENT IN THEIR FACE TELLING THEM WHAT TO DO.

I will take the former ANY DAY.

If not, this will explain it better: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DioQooFIcgE[/ame]


----------



## logical4u

CrusaderFrank said:


> Media Matter is trying to shut down any dissent from the Obama Ministry of Truth by holding, wait for it, Glenn Beck responsible for the actions of an individual who tried to attack the Tides Foundation.
> 
> Beck's crime? He did...a story!!! on the Tides Foundation!!! Is that even legal?!
> 
> Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America
> 
> Then Media Matters sent this out this afternoon:
> 
> "Dear Friend,
> 
> On Sunday, July 18, unhinged ex-convict Byron Williams loaded his truck with guns and headed up a California highway with the intention of starting a revolution. If he hadn't been stopped by brave officers -- two of whom were wounded in the confrontation -- he could have carried out a plan to kill staff at progressive organizations, including the Tides Foundation.
> 
> What is the Tides Foundation? It's the nonprofit that Glenn Beck brags about "turning the light of day" on by constantly attacking it as part of a socialist conspiracy to destroy our government. The Tides Foundation isn't the shadowy political influence of Beck's fantasies -- it's a transparent organization known in the philanthropic community for doing good public service. Make no mistake: Beck's intention was to paint the Tides Foundation as a dangerous, increasingly powerful threat to freedom that must be stopped. And Williams set out to stop them. ..."
> 
> What?????????????????????
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?



Media matters never let the truth get in the way of a good story.


----------



## Rinata

Liability said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't Little Fitz defend himself??? Guess not. And you're the best he could come up with???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, you're wishing to defend the case of tourettes bfgrn calls 'wit and intelligence?
> 
> Talk about buying help off the liquidation rack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, the limp and futile Bfgrn has spoken.
> 
> Finding himself to be in sole possession of all truth, he made his pronouncement and that's that.
> 
> In his silly little head, he reigns triumphant.   He's throwing himself a parade.     When Bfgrn and assholes like him unilaterally declare victory, the truth is almost always found elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't Little Fitz defend himself??? Guess not. And you're the best he could come up with???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have responded, Retarda, you nasty scalye diseased stupid twat, but Fitzy just stole your lunch, ate it, threw it up and crammed the puke down your throat.
Click to expand...


You have such a way with words. How can anybody take anything you say seriously?? You're just an obnoxious little boy.


----------



## Bfgrn

By Paul Helmke - President, Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence



Ever heard of the Tides Foundation? Like most Americans, I wasn't familiar with it, either. I only recently learned about Tides' history of support for progressive causes, such as environmentalism, human rights, education, and combating the global AIDS crisis.

Sadly, I only got wind of what this foundation does because of what's happened since Fox Network Host Glenn Beck started to dishonestly attack the work of Tides as part of a plan to "seize power and destroy capitalism."

Beck has used his TV show and his celebrity at least 29 times over 18 months to disparage this foundation with inflammatory rhetoric -- rhetoric which recently inspired one of his California viewers to start a "revolution" against Tides' leaders by attempting to kill them.

As a lawyer who has practiced and taught First Amendment law, I appreciate Beck's right to speak his mind on any issue. But as a former First Amendment lawyer and instructor, I also know that with this freedom comes responsibility, and just as important, consequences.






Williams (pictured above) pulled the trigger on those two officers, but Beck's harsh rhetoric against Tides and other leaders of progressive groups, whom he identifies as "enemies," have helped stoke the fires of outrage in a sector of the American public that is armed and eager to do battle with foes that they believe -- or have been led to believe - are in some way destroying our country.

Beck acknowledges that he has viewers who are capable of responding violently to his hyperbolic accusations. He has warned, "it is only a matter of time before an actual crazy person really does something stupid."

But this recognition of the power and consequences of his words has not dampened his enthusiasm for injecting them with violence to hammer home his perspective. According to Dana Milbank of the Washington Post, some of Beck's favorite phrases include: 

"The war is just beginning . . .. 
Shoot me in the head if you try to change our government . . .. 
There is a coup going on . . .. 
Grab a torch! . . . 
Drive a stake through the heart of the bloodsuckers . . .. 
They are taking you to a place to be slaughtered . . .. 
They are putting a gun to America's head . . .. Hold these people responsible."

Whole article...

But what is liberty without wisdom, and without virtue? It is the greatest of all possible evils; for it is folly, vice, and madness, without tuition or restraint.
*Edmund Burke*


----------



## Liberty

Hello, captain dumbass.


----------



## Cal

Of course you'll never hear Beck take responsibility for his words.. All you'll hear is deny, deny, deny.. Deny that him spewing his hate of any organization that works towards a better world and towards progress, has lead to anyone commiting acts of violence.. Of course this dude compiled all of his information on the tides by himself.. It couldn't have been the fact he was a Beck fan.. and that Beck has been ranting about how the foundation is gonna lead to all these bad things for weeks.
Beck is a very dangerous man.. and has a very dangerous following.


----------



## Liberty

YoungLefty said:


> Of course you'll never hear Beck take responsibility for his words.. All you'll hear is deny, deny, deny.. Deny that him spewing his hate of any organization that works towards a better world and towards progress, has lead to anyone commiting acts of violence.. Of course this dude compiled all of his information on the tides by himself.. It couldn't have been the fact he was a Beck fan.. and that Beck has been ranting about how the foundation is gonna lead to all these bad things for weeks.
> Beck is a very dangerous man.. and has a very dangerous following.



Yeah, the first amendment is only good if it supports the growth of government power, right?


----------



## The Infidel

There is NO way Glenn can be blamed.

You folks are useful idiots to even try to.



*"When bad men combine, The good must associate; Else they will fall, one by one..."*

Edmund Burke 1766


----------



## Leweman

Whoa I didnt realize Beck was responsible for this because of what he says.  I guess this means Democrats like Keith Olberman are responsible for the shootings that the Conneticut brewery because he continually race baits and people really do think everyone is racist and out to get them.  Thanks for enlightening me.  Its a great day when individuals don't have to take responsibilities for their actions and instead we can blame others.


----------



## The Infidel

Ha... I was the 1st to thank you Leweman


----------



## Cal

The Infidel said:


> There is NO way Glenn can be blamed.
> 
> You folks are useful idiots to even try to.
> 
> 
> 
> *"When bad men combine, The good must associate; Else they will fall, one by one..."*
> 
> Edmund Burke 1766



When is it ok to ask Beck to be more careful? When more Police officers lose their lives, like in Pittsburgh?

He gets on his show every night, and convinces his audience that:

Obama is out to:
Kill your Grandparents
Take your guns
Turn America into nazi germany
Get the white people

Progressives are:
A "cancer"
Racist against whites
Baby killers
.. Shit, I'm not even gonna continue.. But you get the point. 
With this kind of talk, at some point, he has to take responsibility for what happens.


----------



## Liberty

YoungLefty said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO way Glenn can be blamed.
> 
> You folks are useful idiots to even try to.
> 
> 
> 
> *"When bad men combine, The good must associate; Else they will fall, one by one..."*
> 
> Edmund Burke 1766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is it ok to ask Beck to be more careful? When more Police officers lose their lives, like in Pittsburgh?
> 
> He gets on his show every night, and convinces his audience that:
> 
> Obama is out to:
> Kill your Grandparents
> Take your guns
> Turn America into nazi germany
> Get the white people
> 
> Progressives are:
> A "cancer"
> Racist against whites
> Baby killers
> .. Shit, I'm not even gonna continue.. But you get the point.
> With this kind of talk, at some point, he has to take responsibility for what happens.
Click to expand...


pretty sure people like you are the ones damaging america. I bet you think guns kill people too?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wow. This is new!  I never heard of this before!  Wowzers Blaming Glenn Beck!

Bfgrn on the cutting edge of re-re-re-re-re-retreading.

Wow.

Blame Glenn Beck.


----------



## Bfgrn

YoungLefty said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO way Glenn can be blamed.
> 
> You folks are useful idiots to even try to.
> 
> 
> 
> *"When bad men combine, The good must associate; Else they will fall, one by one..."*
> 
> Edmund Burke 1766
> 
> 
> 
> *
> When is it ok to ask Beck to be more careful? When more Police officers lose their lives, like in Pittsburgh?*
> 
> He gets on his show every night, and convinces his audience that:
> 
> Obama is out to:
> Kill your Grandparents
> Take your guns
> Turn America into nazi germany
> Get the white people
> 
> Progressives are:
> A "cancer"
> Racist against whites
> Baby killers
> .. Shit, I'm not even gonna continue.. But you get the point.
> With this kind of talk, at some point, he has to take responsibility for what happens.
Click to expand...



In April 2009, a man allegedly armed with an AK-47, a .22-caliber rifle and a handgun was charged with killing three cops in Pittsburgh. The Anti-Defamation League reported that *the accused killer had, as part of a pattern of activities involving far-right conspiracy theories, posted a link on a neo-Nazi Web site to a video of Beck  talking about the possibility that the Federal Emergency Management Agency was operating concentration camps in Wyoming. The killings came after Beck told Fox viewers that he "can't debunk" the notion that FEMA was operating such camps* -- but before he finally acknowledged that the conspiracy wasn't real. 

Glenn Beck and the Oakland shooter


----------



## Tom Clancy

Both sides have their douche bags..  

Beck = Olbermann.

Maddow = Hannity. 

Easy.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Lots of support for Beck's violence.


----------



## Liberty

Bfgrn said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO way Glenn can be blamed.
> 
> You folks are useful idiots to even try to.
> 
> 
> 
> *"When bad men combine, The good must associate; Else they will fall, one by one..."*
> 
> Edmund Burke 1766
> 
> 
> 
> *
> When is it ok to ask Beck to be more careful? When more Police officers lose their lives, like in Pittsburgh?*
> 
> He gets on his show every night, and convinces his audience that:
> 
> Obama is out to:
> Kill your Grandparents
> Take your guns
> Turn America into nazi germany
> Get the white people
> 
> Progressives are:
> A "cancer"
> Racist against whites
> Baby killers
> .. Shit, I'm not even gonna continue.. But you get the point.
> With this kind of talk, at some point, he has to take responsibility for what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In April 2009, a man allegedly armed with an AK-47, a .22-caliber rifle and a handgun was charged with killing three cops in Pittsburgh. The Anti-Defamation League reported that *the accused killer had, as part of a pattern of activities involving far-right conspiracy theories, posted a link on a neo-Nazi Web site to a video of Beck  talking about the possibility that the Federal Emergency Management Agency was operating concentration camps in Wyoming. The killings came after Beck told Fox viewers that he "can't debunk" the notion that FEMA was operating such camps* -- but before he finally acknowledged that the conspiracy wasn't real.
> 
> Glenn Beck and the Oakland shooter
Click to expand...


man i am laughing so hard at you. the biggest moron on this site just keeps posting stupid shit. People like you really need to wise up.


----------



## The Infidel

YoungLefty said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO way Glenn can be blamed.
> 
> You folks are useful idiots to even try to.
> 
> 
> 
> *"When bad men combine, The good must associate; Else they will fall, one by one..."*
> 
> Edmund Burke 1766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is it ok to ask Beck to be more careful? When more Police officers lose their lives, like in Pittsburgh?
> 
> He gets on his show every night, and convinces his audience that:
> 
> Obama is out to:
> Kill your Grandparents
> Take your guns
> Turn America into nazi germany
> Get the white people
> 
> Progressives are:
> A "cancer"
> Racist against whites
> Baby killers
> .. Shit, I'm not even gonna continue.. But you get the point.
> With this kind of talk, at some point, he has to take responsibility for what happens.
Click to expand...


Hey dumbass.... when are you going to realize that you, I, Glenn, nor FUCKING MICKEY MOUSE can make someone else do something.....

TAKE RESPONSIBLITY FOR YOUR OWN ACTIONS AND SHUT THE FUCK UP!


Gawd, that is what is wrong with this generation.... "It not my fault, I have sex addiction... its not my fault, I was tricked.... its not my fault, I was sexually abused as a child.... its not my fault, I was pulled over for being black"

*HOLY SHIT PEOPLE..... WAKE THE HELL UP!!!!!*


----------



## Samson

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wow. This is new!  I never heard of this before!  Wowzers Blaming Glenn Beck!
> 
> Bfgrn on the cutting edge of re-re-re-re-re-retreading.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Blame Glenn Beck.



Hey, Bfgrn's a very sensitive delicate flower: R.J. O'Rourke makes him "Shudder," and I understand he's also afraid of the dark...

...


----------



## Liberty

The Infidel said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO way Glenn can be blamed.
> 
> You folks are useful idiots to even try to.
> 
> 
> 
> *"When bad men combine, The good must associate; Else they will fall, one by one..."*
> 
> Edmund Burke 1766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is it ok to ask Beck to be more careful? When more Police officers lose their lives, like in Pittsburgh?
> 
> He gets on his show every night, and convinces his audience that:
> 
> Obama is out to:
> Kill your Grandparents
> Take your guns
> Turn America into nazi germany
> Get the white people
> 
> Progressives are:
> A "cancer"
> Racist against whites
> Baby killers
> .. Shit, I'm not even gonna continue.. But you get the point.
> With this kind of talk, at some point, he has to take responsibility for what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass.... when are you going to realize that you, I, Glenn, nor FUCKING MICKEY MOUSE can make someone else do something.....
> 
> TAKE RESPONSIBLITY FOR YOUR OWN ACTIONS AND SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> 
> 
> Gawd, that is what is wrong with this generation.... "It not my fault, I have sex addiction... its not my fault, I was tricked.... its not my fault, I was sexually abused as a child.... its not my fault, I was pulled over for being black"
> 
> *HOLY SHIT PEOPLE..... WAKE THE HELL UP!!!!!*
Click to expand...


Yep, everyone is a victim now, no one knows what responsibility means anymore.


----------



## Dr.House

Samson said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. This is new!  I never heard of this before!  Wowzers Blaming Glenn Beck!
> 
> Bfgrn on the cutting edge of re-re-re-re-re-retreading.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Blame Glenn Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Bfgrn's a very sensitive delicate flower: R.J. O'Rourke makes him "Shudder," and I understand he's also afraid of the dark...
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


He's also a pea brain...


----------



## Bfgrn

Liberty said:


> holy shit Bfgrn is definately the biggest moron on USMB. conservative means RIGHT of the political spectrum, and the modern liberal is LEFT of th spectrum. classical liberalism is not the same as it is today. Conservative and liberal is based on the alignment of the TOTAL POWER OF GOVERNMENT political spectrum.
> 
> the spectrum is:
> 
> TOTAL GOVERNMENT CONTROL -----------------------------------------------------NO GOVERNMENT
> 
> 
> the USA was foundied at about here ------------------------------------------X----
> 
> now we are about here  ---------------------------------------X---------------------
> 
> Nazi germany:               X------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> N. Korea:                      X------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What liberals really want: X-------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> More detailed Spectrum:    (Totalitarian) (far left)-------(Oligarchy)--------(Democracy)-------(Republic *the USA*)------(Anarachy)(Far Right)
> 
> Do the idiots get it now?
> Conservative as it comes to economics mean ANYONE CAN SET ANY PRICE ON ANY GOOD OR SERVICE THEY DAMN WELL PLEASE!!!!!
> Liberal as it comes to economics mean NO ONE CAN DO SHIT WITHOUT THE GOVERNMENT IN THEIR FACE TELLING THEM WHAT TO DO.
> 
> I will take the former ANY DAY.
> 
> If not, this will explain it better: YouTube - &#x202a;The American Form of Government&#x202c;&lrm;



Please provide an author for your bullshit video. 
-------------------------------------------------------

    Q: What is conservatism?
    A: Conservatism is the domination of society by an aristocracy.

    Q: What is wrong with conservatism?
    A: Conservatism is incompatible with democracy, prosperity, and civilization in general. It is a destructive system of inequality and prejudice that is founded on deception and has no place in the modern world. 

These ideas are not new. Indeed they were common sense until recently. Nowadays, though, most of the people who call themselves "conservatives" have little notion of what conservatism even is. They have been deceived by one of the great public relations campaigns of human history. Only by analyzing this deception will it become possible to revive democracy in the United States.

1 The Main Arguments of Conservatism

From the pharaohs of ancient Egypt to the self-regarding thugs of ancient Rome to the glorified warlords of medieval and absolutist Europe, in nearly every urbanized society throughout human history, there have been people who have tried to constitute themselves as an aristocracy. These people and their allies are the conservatives.

The tactics of conservatism vary widely by place and time. But the most central feature of conservatism is deference: a psychologically internalized attitude on the part of the common people that the aristocracy are better people than they are. Modern-day liberals often theorize that conservatives use "social issues" as a way to mask economic objectives, but this is almost backward: the true goal of conservatism is to establish an aristocracy, which is a social and psychological condition of inequality. Economic inequality and regressive taxation, while certainly welcomed by the aristocracy, are best understood as a means to their actual goal, which is simply to be aristocrats. More generally, it is crucial to conservatism that the people must literally love the order that dominates them. Of course this notion sounds bizarre to modern ears, but it is perfectly overt in the writings of leading conservative theorists such as Burke. Democracy, for them, is not about the mechanisms of voting and office-holding. In fact conservatives hold a wide variety of opinions about such secondary formal matters. For conservatives, rather, democracy is a psychological condition. People who believe that the aristocracy rightfully dominates society because of its intrinsic superiority are conservatives; democrats, by contrast, believe that they are of equal social worth. Conservatism is the antithesis of democracy. This has been true for thousands of years.

The defenders of aristocracy represent aristocracy as a natural phenomenon, but in reality it is the most artificial thing on earth. Although one of the goals of every aristocracy is to make its preferred social order seem permanent and timeless, in reality conservatism must be reinvented in every generation. This is true for many reasons, including internal conflicts among the aristocrats; institutional shifts due to climate, markets, or warfare; and ideological gains and losses in the perpetual struggle against democracy. In some societies the aristocracy is rigid, closed, and stratified, while in others it is more of an aspiration among various fluid and factionalized groups. The situation in the United States right now is toward the latter end of the spectrum. A main goal in life of all aristocrats, however, is to pass on their positions of privilege to their children, and many of the aspiring aristocrats of the United States are appointing their children to positions in government and in the archipelago of think tanks that promote conservative theories.

Conservatism in every place and time is founded on deception. The deceptions of conservatism today are especially sophisticated, simply because culture today is sufficiently democratic that the myths of earlier times will no longer suffice.

What Is Conservatism and What Is Wrong with It?


----------



## Samson

Dr.House said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. This is new!  I never heard of this before!  Wowzers Blaming Glenn Beck!
> 
> Bfgrn on the cutting edge of re-re-re-re-re-retreading.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Blame Glenn Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Bfgrn's a very sensitive delicate flower: R.J. O'Rourke makes him "Shudder," and I understand he's also afraid of the dark...
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's also a pea brain...
Click to expand...




You're gonna make him cry....


----------



## The Infidel

*Bfgrn*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Progressivism (aka: Fascism, Marxism, Communism, Obamaism, Totalitarianism, Socialism) is incompatible with democracy, prosperity, and civilization in general. It is a destructive system of multi-trillion annual budget deficits, inequality and prejudice that is founded on deception that is the foundation of the Democrat Party ie. they care about the "little people"


----------



## The Infidel

*Bfgrn *


----------



## Liberty

so the tea party, a far right movement is advocating for government control, BFGRN (or whatever your stupid name is) ? Really? People like you are the reason there is suffering, seriously.

modern american conservative (classical liberal) = less government control, property rights, individual freedom, equality "out the gate"
modern american liberal (progressive socialist) = more government control, nanny state, entitlements, , high taxes, equality through slavery, collectivism

Those are the modern definitions, if you want to stick to the archaic and pointless definitions, go for it, but youre a moron for doing so.

" American conservatism involves an alliance of interests, most notably a belief in free-market capitalism often extending to protection of Big Business (or "Wall Street") and local business ("Main Street") from regulation, labor unions and taxation, a belief in Judeo-Christian morality, support for the traditional family, and opposition to Communism and socialism." 

"Core conservative issues in the 21st century include reduced government regulation of business, resistance to world government and to environmentalism, opposition to abortion and homosexuality, support for Christian education in the public schools[12], support for the right to bear arms, securing the U.S borders, and strict enforcement of the law[13]. Conservatives emphasize their patriotism and devotion to the political values of the Founding Fathers. Many say that America is a Christian nation."

Where does it say anything about what you describe?

-wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservatism_in_the_United_States


----------



## Dr.House

Samson said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Bfgrn's a very sensitive delicate flower: R.J. O'Rourke makes him "Shudder," and I understand he's also afraid of the dark...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's also a pea brain...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're gonna make him cry....
Click to expand...


I thought he coud handle it...

..especially since he has "Ted Kennedy Slept Here" on his back as a tramp stamp....


----------



## Bfgrn

WOW...I couldn't have scripted the replies any better...vile and filled with aggressiveness in the defense of Glenn Beck's vile and filled with aggressiveness...

I don't call you pea brains for nothing...


----------



## Cal

Liberty said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> When is it ok to ask Beck to be more careful? When more Police officers lose their lives, like in Pittsburgh?*
> 
> He gets on his show every night, and convinces his audience that:
> 
> Obama is out to:
> Kill your Grandparents
> Take your guns
> Turn America into nazi germany
> Get the white people
> 
> Progressives are:
> A "cancer"
> Racist against whites
> Baby killers
> .. Shit, I'm not even gonna continue.. But you get the point.
> With this kind of talk, at some point, he has to take responsibility for what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In April 2009, a man allegedly armed with an AK-47, a .22-caliber rifle and a handgun was charged with killing three cops in Pittsburgh. The Anti-Defamation League reported that *the accused killer had, as part of a pattern of activities involving far-right conspiracy theories, posted a link on a neo-Nazi Web site to a video of Beck  talking about the possibility that the Federal Emergency Management Agency was operating concentration camps in Wyoming. The killings came after Beck told Fox viewers that he "can't debunk" the notion that FEMA was operating such camps* -- but before he finally acknowledged that the conspiracy wasn't real.
> 
> Glenn Beck and the Oakland shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> man i am laughing so hard at you. the biggest moron on this site just keeps posting stupid shit. People like you really need to wise up.
Click to expand...


It's really hilarious that a man killed 3 Police officers because he was scared of the government, isn't it? What a twisted mother fucker.


----------



## Liberty

younglefty said:


> liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> in april 2009, a man allegedly armed with an ak-47, a .22-caliber rifle and a handgun was charged with killing three cops in pittsburgh. The anti-defamation league reported that *the accused killer had, as part of a pattern of activities involving far-right conspiracy theories, posted a link on a neo-nazi web site to a video of beck  talking about the possibility that the federal emergency management agency was operating concentration camps in wyoming. The killings came after beck told fox viewers that he "can't debunk" the notion that fema was operating such camps* -- but before he finally acknowledged that the conspiracy wasn't real.
> 
> glenn beck and the oakland shooter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man i am laughing so hard at you. The biggest moron on this site just keeps posting stupid shit. People like you really need to wise up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's really hilarious that a man killed 3 police officers because he was scared of the government, isn't it? What a twisted mother fucker.
Click to expand...


yay you can do a red herring!!! Derka derka derka!

Seriously though it is a tragedy. But what is even more sickening are the liberal whackos, like you, who use cases like this as political ammo to further your agenda. That is what is the truly sickening, but amusing, aspect that I was laughing at. You use tragedies like this to further your own twisted beliefs, and further your goal of extreme government power. People like you, are the enemies of all free people. That is how it goes. You are the bad guy, thats just how it goes.


----------



## Tom Clancy

So just because a dude killed 3 cops we should ban guns all together?


----------



## Liberty

Tom Clancy said:


> So just because a dude killed 3 cops we should ban guns all together?



that would be liberal logic. 
If someone kills a guy with his fists, i suppose everyone should have their hands chopped off at birth, too.


----------



## Samson

The Infidel said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO way Glenn can be blamed.
> 
> You folks are useful idiots to even try to.
> 
> 
> 
> *"When bad men combine, The good must associate; Else they will fall, one by one..."*
> 
> Edmund Burke 1766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is it ok to ask Beck to be more careful? When more Police officers lose their lives, like in Pittsburgh?
> 
> He gets on his show every night, and convinces his audience that:
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass.... when are you going to realize that you, I, Glenn, nor FUCKING MICKEY MOUSE can make someone else do something.....
Click to expand...



The OP ED Washington Times article admits that:

* "It's not fair to blame Beck for violence committed by people who watch his show."* 

And it also says

*"Beck has at times spoken against violence...."* 

Then it quotes Beck's attempt to explain how anyone might become frustrated enough to committ mass murder:

"If you're a conservative, you are called a racist, you want to starve children," he said. "And every time they do speak out, they are shut down by political correctness. How do you not have those people turn into that guy?" 

The author of the article's solution:

"Here's one idea: Stop encouraging them."

How remarkably ironic, that one should call for curtailing the other's right to free speech.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Bfgrn said:


> WOW...I couldn't have scripted the replies any better...vile and filled with aggressiveness in the defense of Glenn Beck's vile and filled with aggressiveness...
> 
> I don't call you pea brains for nothing...



The most used phrase in my administration if I were to be President would be "What the hell you mean we're out of missiles?" 

Glenn Beck


----------



## Samson

Sky Dancer said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...I couldn't have scripted the replies any better...vile and filled with aggressiveness in the defense of Glenn Beck's vile and filled with aggressiveness...
> 
> I don't call you pea brains for nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most used phrase in my administration if I were to be President would be "What the hell you mean we're out of missiles?"
> 
> Glenn Beck
Click to expand...




Damn that's SOOOOOOOOOO SCARY!!!!



I wish you hadn't said anything: Bfgrn's peed himself.


----------



## Bfgrn

Samson said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is it ok to ask Beck to be more careful? When more Police officers lose their lives, like in Pittsburgh?
> 
> He gets on his show every night, and convinces his audience that:
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass.... when are you going to realize that you, I, Glenn, nor FUCKING MICKEY MOUSE can make someone else do something.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The OP ED Washington Times article admits that "It's not fair to blame Beck for violence committed by people who watch his show."
> 
> And it also says
> 
> "Beck has at times spoken against violence...."
> 
> Then it quotes Beck's attempt to explain how anyone might become frustrated enough to committ mass murder:
> 
> "If you're a conservative, you are called a racist, you want to starve children," he said. "And every time they do speak out, they are shut down by political correctness. How do you not have those people turn into that guy?"
> 
> The author of the article's solution:
> 
> "Here's one idea: Stop encouraging them."
> 
> How remarkably ironic, that one should call for curtailing the other's right to free speech.
Click to expand...



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, so conservatives are just VICTIMS of nasty words...thank you for explaining it...


----------



## Liberty

Bfgrn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass.... when are you going to realize that you, I, Glenn, nor FUCKING MICKEY MOUSE can make someone else do something.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP ED Washington Times article admits that "It's not fair to blame Beck for violence committed by people who watch his show."
> 
> And it also says
> 
> "Beck has at times spoken against violence...."
> 
> Then it quotes Beck's attempt to explain how anyone might become frustrated enough to committ mass murder:
> 
> "If you're a conservative, you are called a racist, you want to starve children," he said. "And every time they do speak out, they are shut down by political correctness. How do you not have those people turn into that guy?"
> 
> The author of the article's solution:
> 
> "Here's one idea: Stop encouraging them."
> 
> How remarkably ironic, that one should call for curtailing the other's right to free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, so conservatives are just VICTIMS of nasty words...thank you for explaining it...
Click to expand...



youre a victim too, someone raise taxes to give this guy the new retard-entitlement.


----------



## Tom Clancy

Bfgrn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass.... when are you going to realize that you, I, Glenn, nor FUCKING MICKEY MOUSE can make someone else do something.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP ED Washington Times article admits that "It's not fair to blame Beck for violence committed by people who watch his show."
> 
> And it also says
> 
> "Beck has at times spoken against violence...."
> 
> Then it quotes Beck's attempt to explain how anyone might become frustrated enough to committ mass murder:
> 
> "If you're a conservative, you are called a racist, you want to starve children," he said. "And every time they do speak out, they are shut down by political correctness. How do you not have those people turn into that guy?"
> 
> The author of the article's solution:
> 
> "Here's one idea: Stop encouraging them."
> 
> How remarkably ironic, that one should call for curtailing the other's right to free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, so conservatives are just VICTIMS of nasty words...thank you for explaining it...
Click to expand...




Everybody plays the Victim card.


----------



## Samson

Bfgrn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass.... when are you going to realize that you, I, Glenn, nor FUCKING MICKEY MOUSE can make someone else do something.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OP ED Washington Times article admits that "It's not fair to blame Beck for violence committed by people who watch his show."
> 
> And it also says
> 
> "Beck has at times spoken against violence...."
> 
> Then it quotes Beck's attempt to explain how anyone might become frustrated enough to committ mass murder:
> 
> "If you're a conservative, you are called a racist, you want to starve children," he said. "And every time they do speak out, they are shut down by political correctness. How do you not have those people turn into that guy?"
> 
> The author of the article's solution:
> 
> "Here's one idea: Stop encouraging them."
> 
> How remarkably ironic, that one should call for curtailing the other's right to free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, so conservatives are just VICTIMS of nasty words...thank you for explaining it...
Click to expand...



I'm Happy to Oblige, and pleased you haven't burst into tears over anything that I, JC O'Rourke, Anne Coulter, or Sean Hannity has said today......the aversion therapy seems to be working for you.


----------



## daveman

Bfgrn said:


> WOW...I couldn't have scripted the replies any better...vile and filled with aggressiveness in the defense of Glenn Beck's vile and filled with aggressiveness...
> 
> I don't call you pea brains for nothing...



Ummm...are you ever going to get around to actually posting any of Beck's alleged "violent words"?


----------



## Bfgrn

Liberty said:


> so the tea party, a far right movement is advocating for government control, BFGRN (or whatever your stupid name is) ? Really? People like you are the reason there is suffering, seriously.
> 
> modern american conservative (classical liberal) = less government control, property rights, individual freedom, equality "out the gate"
> modern american liberal (progressive socialist) = more government control, nanny state, entitlements, , high taxes, equality through slavery, collectivism
> 
> Those are the modern definitions, if you want to stick to the archaic and pointless definitions, go for it, but youre a moron for doing so.
> 
> " American conservatism involves an alliance of interests, most notably a belief in free-market capitalism often extending to protection of Big Business (or "Wall Street") and local business ("Main Street") from regulation, labor unions and taxation, a belief in Judeo-Christian morality, support for the traditional family, and opposition to Communism and socialism."
> 
> "Core conservative issues in the 21st century include reduced government regulation of business, resistance to world government and to environmentalism, opposition to abortion and homosexuality, support for Christian education in the public schools[12], support for the right to bear arms, securing the U.S borders, and strict enforcement of the law[13]. Conservatives emphasize their patriotism and devotion to the political values of the Founding Fathers. Many say that America is a Christian nation."
> 
> Where does it say anything about what you describe?
> 
> -wikipedia Conservatism in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



You right wingers are funny...when Bush and Cheney were in power, there was nothing the 'STATE' could do that was wrong...launch sneak attacks and invade sovereign countries, incarcerate and torture human beings, take away citizen's freedoms and liberties, all in the name of NATIONALISM...

"Either you are with us, or you are with the terrorists."
President George W. Bush

"O con noi o contro di noi"--You're either with us or against us.
Benito Mussolini

"It is with absolute frankness that we speak of this struggle of the proletariat; each man must choose between joining our side or the other side. Any attempt to avoid taking sides in this issue must end in fiasco."
Vladimir Ilyich Lenin

Better read up up Hitler, Lenin and Stalin...


----------



## daveman

Bfgrn said:


> Q: What is conservatism?
> A: Conservatism is the domination of society by an aristocracy.


I love it when they start out with bullshit.  You can discard the whole thing immediately.


----------



## Bfgrn

Samson said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP ED Washington Times article admits that "It's not fair to blame Beck for violence committed by people who watch his show."
> 
> And it also says
> 
> "Beck has at times spoken against violence...."
> 
> Then it quotes Beck's attempt to explain how anyone might become frustrated enough to committ mass murder:
> 
> "If you're a conservative, you are called a racist, you want to starve children," he said. "And every time they do speak out, they are shut down by political correctness. How do you not have those people turn into that guy?"
> 
> The author of the article's solution:
> 
> "Here's one idea: Stop encouraging them."
> 
> How remarkably ironic, that one should call for curtailing the other's right to free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, so conservatives are just VICTIMS of nasty words...thank you for explaining it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Happy to Oblige, and pleased you haven't burst into tears over anything that I, JC O'Rourke, Anne Coulter, or Sean Hannity has said today......the aversion therapy seems to be working for you.
Click to expand...


The article you are referencing was written by Jeffrey Tucker, editorial vice president of Ludwig von Mises Institute - Homepage.

Gee, I though Classic Liberalism and Conservatism are the same thing...


----------



## daveman

Bfgrn said:


> Better read up up Hitler, Lenin and Stalin...


Leftists all.  Not really helping your case here.


----------



## Liberty

Bfgrn said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> so the tea party, a far right movement is advocating for government control, BFGRN (or whatever your stupid name is) ? Really? People like you are the reason there is suffering, seriously.
> 
> modern american conservative (classical liberal) = less government control, property rights, individual freedom, equality "out the gate"
> modern american liberal (progressive socialist) = more government control, nanny state, entitlements, , high taxes, equality through slavery, collectivism
> 
> Those are the modern definitions, if you want to stick to the archaic and pointless definitions, go for it, but youre a moron for doing so.
> 
> " American conservatism involves an alliance of interests, most notably a belief in free-market capitalism often extending to protection of Big Business (or "Wall Street") and local business ("Main Street") from regulation, labor unions and taxation, a belief in Judeo-Christian morality, support for the traditional family, and opposition to Communism and socialism."
> 
> "Core conservative issues in the 21st century include reduced government regulation of business, resistance to world government and to environmentalism, opposition to abortion and homosexuality, support for Christian education in the public schools[12], support for the right to bear arms, securing the U.S borders, and strict enforcement of the law[13]. Conservatives emphasize their patriotism and devotion to the political values of the Founding Fathers. Many say that America is a Christian nation."
> 
> Where does it say anything about what you describe?
> 
> -wikipedia Conservatism in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You right wingers are funny...when Bush and Cheney were in power, there was nothing the 'STATE' could do that was wrong...launch sneak attacks and invade sovereign countries, incarcerate and torture human beings, take away citizen's freedoms and liberties, all in the name of NATIONALISM...
> 
> "Either you are with us, or you are with the terrorists."
> President George W. Bush
> 
> "O con noi o contro di noi"--You're either with us or against us.
> Benito Mussolini
> 
> "It is with absolute frankness that we speak of this struggle of the proletariat; each man must choose between joining our side or the other side. Any attempt to avoid taking sides in this issue must end in fiasco."
> Vladimir Ilyich Lenin
> 
> Better read up up Hitler, Lenin and Stalin...
Click to expand...


bush and cheney arent REAL conservautives you fucking dipshit, they were moderate. RON PAUL is a conservative. PAUL RYAN is a conservative. You are beyond saving and thats sad. Please, just continue posting the stupid shit you post that has no basis in reality or practice. It makes us educated folks amused.


----------



## Samson

Bfgrn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, so conservatives are just VICTIMS of nasty words...thank you for explaining it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Happy to Oblige, and pleased you haven't burst into tears over anything that I, JC O'Rourke, Anne Coulter, or Sean Hannity has said today......the aversion therapy seems to be working for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article you are referencing was written by Jeffrey Tucker, editorial vice president of Ludwig von Mises Institute - Homepage.
> 
> Gee, I though Classic Liberalism and Conservatism are the same thing...
Click to expand...


Maybe you need to go back and count the number of angels dancing on the point of your head.


----------



## daveman

Bfgrn said:


> Gee, I though Classic Liberalism and Conservatism are the same thing...



They pretty much are.  Both are about individual liberty.

Modern liberalism, however, is about government control of individual lives.  Not real keen on individual liberty.


----------



## Samson

daveman said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I though Classic Liberalism and Conservatism are the same thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They pretty much are.  Both are about individual liberty.
> 
> Modern liberalism, however, is about government control of individual lives.  Not real keen on individual liberty.
Click to expand...




How's the Red Herring Today? Fresh?


----------



## daveman

Samson said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I though Classic Liberalism and Conservatism are the same thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They pretty much are.  Both are about individual liberty.
> 
> Modern liberalism, however, is about government control of individual lives.  Not real keen on individual liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the Red Herring Today? Fresh?
Click to expand...

No fish or fish byproducts.  Simple fact.


----------



## Oddball

daveman said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...I couldn't have scripted the replies any better...vile and filled with aggressiveness in the defense of Glenn Beck's vile and filled with aggressiveness...
> 
> I don't call you pea brains for nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...are you ever going to get around to actually posting any of Beck's alleged "violent words"?
Click to expand...

We've been waiting for days for that...None of the moonbats seem to have come up with any of them.


----------



## daveman

Dude said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...I couldn't have scripted the replies any better...vile and filled with aggressiveness in the defense of Glenn Beck's vile and filled with aggressiveness...
> 
> I don't call you pea brains for nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...are you ever going to get around to actually posting any of Beck's alleged "violent words"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been waiting for days for that...None of the moonbats seem to have come up with any of them.
Click to expand...

I guess they think that "Hey...it's Glenn BECK, man!"  is sufficient proof.


----------



## WillowTree

Sky Dancer said:


> Lots of support for Beck's violence.



what a Dummie, Beck has comitted NO violence, and that makes you a liar now doesn't it?


----------



## Oddball

Sky Dancer said:


> Lots of support for Beck's violence.


As soon as you come up with some verifiable examples, you'll be the first.


----------



## Bfgrn

daveman said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What is conservatism?
> A: Conservatism is the domination of society by an aristocracy.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when they start out with bullshit.  You can discard the whole thing immediately.
Click to expand...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really? What do you call THIS????

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/126894-tax-the-rich-lose-the-rich.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/127068-for-liberals-if-taxes-go-up-on-rich-how-will-you-feel-about-consequences.html

I hear it every day on this board...conservatives believe in the domination of society by an aristocracy. They believe in a hierarchy and a meritocracy.


'People who believe that the aristocracy rightfully dominates society because of its intrinsic superiority are conservatives; democrats, by contrast, believe that they are of equal social worth.'


----------



## Liberty

Bfgrn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What is conservatism?
> A: Conservatism is the domination of society by an aristocracy.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when they start out with bullshit.  You can discard the whole thing immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really? What do you call THIS????
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/126894-tax-the-rich-lose-the-rich.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/127068-for-liberals-if-taxes-go-up-on-rich-how-will-you-feel-about-consequences.html
> 
> I hear it every day on this board...conservatives believe in the domination of society by an aristocracy. They believe in a hierarchy and a meritocracy.
> 
> 
> 'People who believe that the aristocracy rightfully dominates society because of its intrinsic superiority are conservatives; democrats, by contrast, believe that they are of equal social worth.'
Click to expand...


find me one conservative commintator that backs up your claim and calls out for what you call "aristocracy". find me one. i can find you liberals who say they  literally they want socialism. find me one. go ahead.

also:

"Since 1776 there have been no American spokesmen for the European ideals of "conservatism": support for an established church and a hereditary aristocracy. Rather, American conservatism is a reaction against utopian ideas of progress.[22] Russell Kirk saw the American Revolution itself as "a conservative reaction, in the English political tradition, against royal innovation"[23]." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservatism_in_the_United_States

youre living in the 18th century, dumbfuck.


----------



## Samson

WillowTree said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of support for Beck's violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a Dummie, Beck has comitted NO violence, and that makes you a liar now doesn't it?
Click to expand...




Finally, willow is here to be the voice of reason.


----------



## daveman

Bfgrn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What is conservatism?
> A: Conservatism is the domination of society by an aristocracy.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when they start out with bullshit.  You can discard the whole thing immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really? What do you call THIS????
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/126894-tax-the-rich-lose-the-rich.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/127068-for-liberals-if-taxes-go-up-on-rich-how-will-you-feel-about-consequences.html
Click to expand...

I call it zero proof of your assertion.  


Bfgrn said:


> I hear it every day on this board...conservatives believe in the domination of society by an aristocracy. They believe in a hierarchy and a meritocracy.
> 
> 
> 'People who believe that the aristocracy rightfully dominates society because of its intrinsic superiority are conservatives; democrats, by contrast, believe that they are of equal social worth.'


Equal social worth?  Oh, then you oppose Affirmative Action, hiring quotas, and relaxing hiring standards in the name of diversity?

Conservatives, who really do believe in the equality of all people, oppose those preferential practices.


----------



## Bfgrn

Liberty said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when they start out with bullshit.  You can discard the whole thing immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really? What do you call THIS????
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/126894-tax-the-rich-lose-the-rich.html
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/127068-for-liberals-if-taxes-go-up-on-rich-how-will-you-feel-about-consequences.html
> 
> I hear it every day on this board...conservatives believe in the domination of society by an aristocracy. They believe in a hierarchy and a meritocracy.
> 
> 
> 'People who believe that the aristocracy rightfully dominates society because of its intrinsic superiority are conservatives; democrats, by contrast, believe that they are of equal social worth.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> find me one conservative commintator that backs up your claim and calls out for what you call "aristocracy". find me one. i can find you liberals who say they  literally they want socialism. find me one. go ahead.
> 
> also:
> 
> "Since 1776 there have been no American spokesmen for the European ideals of "conservatism": support for an established church and a hereditary aristocracy. Rather, American conservatism is a reaction against utopian ideas of progress.[22] Russell Kirk saw the American Revolution itself as "a conservative reaction, in the English political tradition, against royal innovation"[23]." Conservatism in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> youre living in the 18th century, dumbfuck.
Click to expand...


I'll do better...

How about the Bush White House?

Paul O'Neill, Bush's first Treasury Secretary...









Paul O'Neill, George Bush's first Treasury Secretary

The president had promised to cut taxes, and he did. Within six months of taking office, he pushed a trillion dollars worth of tax cuts through Congress. But O'Neill thought it should have been the end. After 9/11 and the war in Afghanistan, the budget deficit was growing. So at a meeting with the vice president after the mid-term elections in 2002, Suskind writes that O'Neill argued against a second round of tax cuts.

Cheney, at this moment, shows his hand, says Suskind. He says, You know, Paul, Reagan proved that deficits don't matter. We won the mid-term elections, this is our due.  O'Neill is speechless.

It was not just about not wanting the tax cut. It was about how to use the nation's resources to improve the condition of our society, says ONeill. And I thought the weight of working on Social Security and fundamental tax reform was a lot more important than a tax reduction.

Did he think it was irresponsible? Well, it's for sure not what I would have done, says ONeill.

The former treasury secretary accuses Vice President Dick Cheney of not being an honest broker, but, with a handful of others, part of "a praetorian guard that encircled the president" to block out contrary views. "This is the way Dick likes it," says ONeill. 


It's a huge meeting. You got Dick Cheney from the, you know, secure location on the video. The President is there, says Suskind, who was given a nearly verbatim transcript by someone who attended the meeting.

He says everyone expected Mr. Bush to rubber stamp the plan under discussion: a big new tax cut. But, according to Suskind, the president was perhaps having second thoughts about cutting taxes again, and was uncharacteristically engaged.

He asks, Haven't we already given money to rich people? This second tax cut's gonna do it again, says Suskind.

He says, Didnt we already, why are we doing it again? *Now, his advisers, they say, Well Mr. President, the upper class, they're the entrepreneurs.* That's the standard response. And the president kind of goes, OK. That's their response. And then, he comes back to it again. Well, shouldn't we be giving money to the middle, won't people be able to say, You did it once, and then you did it twice, and what was it good for?"

But according to the transcript, White House political advisor Karl Rove jumped in.

*Karl Rove is saying to the president, a kind of mantra. Stick to principle. Stick to principle. He says it over and over again,* says Suskind. Dont waver.

In the end, the president didn't. And nine days after that meeting in which O'Neill made it clear he could not publicly support another tax cut, the vice president called and asked him to resign.

With the deficit now climbing towards $400 billion, O'Neill maintains he was in the right.


----------



## Liberty

Ok...where is the word "aristocracy" ??

also you basically say the entire wikipedia page on modern american conservatism is wrong? How do you explain that?

here:
"Since 1776 there have been no American spokesmen for the European ideals of "conservatism": support for an established church and a hereditary aristocracy. Rather, American conservatism is a reaction against utopian ideas of progress.[22] Russell Kirk saw the American Revolution itself as "a conservative reaction, in the English political tradition, against royal innovation"[23]."

"Since 1776 there have been no American spokesmen for the European ideals of "conservatism": support for an established church and a hereditary aristocracy. Rather, American conservatism is a reaction against utopian ideas of progress.[22] Russell Kirk saw the American Revolution itself as "a conservative reaction, in the English political tradition, against royal innovation"[23]."

"Since 1776 there have been no American spokesmen for the European ideals of "conservatism": support for an established church and a hereditary aristocracy. Rather, American conservatism is a reaction against utopian ideas of progress.[22] Russell Kirk saw the American Revolution itself as "a conservative reaction, in the English political tradition, against royal innovation"[23]."

"Since 1776 there have been no American spokesmen for the European ideals of "conservatism": support for an established church and a hereditary aristocracy. Rather, American conservatism is a reaction against utopian ideas of progress.[22] Russell Kirk saw the American Revolution itself as "a conservative reaction, in the English political tradition, against royal innovation"[23]."

get it? You are living in the 18th century british definition. get with the times.


----------



## Samson

Dude said:


> It makes zero sense as beck has _*never ever*_ recommended or promoted violent action against anyone.
> 
> You're making crap up and failing miserably at making a connection that doesn't exist.





Dude said:


> We've been waiting for days for that...None of the moonbats seem to have come up with any of them.



I feel compelled to help the Moonbats:

From Bfrgn's Washington Post Op Ed:



> Most every broadcast has some *violent imagery*:
> "The clock is ticking. . . .
> The war is just beginning. . . .
> Shoot me in the head if you try to change our government. . . .
> You have to be prepared to take rocks to the head. . . .
> The other side is attacking. . . .
> There is a coup going on. . . .
> Grab a torch! . . .
> Drive a stake through the heart of the bloodsuckers. . . .
> They are taking you to a place to be slaughtered. . . .
> They are putting a gun to America's head. . . . "



And, my personal favorite and the one that no doubt causes the most Moonbat-Panty-Wads:




> "Hold these people responsible."


----------



## Rinata

Tom Clancy said:


> Both sides have their douche bags..
> 
> Beck = Olbermann.
> 
> Maddow = Hannity.
> 
> Easy.



In your dreams, idiot. That's like saying Rosie O'Donnell and Jessica Simpson look the same in the identical dress. The only thing Olbermann and Maddow share with those other idiots is that they are all on tv.


----------



## Rinata

The Infidel said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO way Glenn can be blamed.
> 
> You folks are useful idiots to even try to.
> 
> 
> 
> *"When bad men combine, The good must associate; Else they will fall, one by one..."*
> 
> Edmund Burke 1766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is it ok to ask Beck to be more careful? When more Police officers lose their lives, like in Pittsburgh?
> 
> He gets on his show every night, and convinces his audience that:
> 
> Obama is out to:
> Kill your Grandparents
> Take your guns
> Turn America into nazi germany
> Get the white people
> 
> Progressives are:
> A "cancer"
> Racist against whites
> Baby killers
> .. Shit, I'm not even gonna continue.. But you get the point.
> With this kind of talk, at some point, he has to take responsibility for what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass.... when are you going to realize that you, I, Glenn, nor FUCKING MICKEY MOUSE can make someone else do something.....
> 
> TAKE RESPONSIBLITY FOR YOUR OWN ACTIONS AND SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> 
> 
> Gawd, that is what is wrong with this generation.... "It not my fault, I have sex addiction... its not my fault, I was tricked.... its not my fault, I was sexually abused as a child.... its not my fault, I was pulled over for being black"
> 
> *HOLY SHIT PEOPLE..... WAKE THE HELL UP!!!!!*
Click to expand...


You don't get it, dumb ass.


----------



## Rinata

Dude said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of support for Beck's violence.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you come up with some verifiable examples, you'll be the first.
Click to expand...


Bull. You've been given examples coming out of your ears. You are all too dumb to get it. And I notice a whole new group of bagheads in this thread. More idiots to set straight.


----------



## Liberty

Rinata said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of support for Beck's violence.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you come up with some verifiable examples, you'll be the first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull. You've been given examples coming out of your ears. You are all too dumb to get it. And I notice a whole new group of bagheads in this thread. More idiots to set straight.
Click to expand...


oh no, are you the reinforcement to represent the land of dumbassery? run for yer lives!


----------



## Bfgrn

Rinata said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of support for Beck's violence.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you come up with some verifiable examples, you'll be the first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull. You've been given examples coming out of your ears. You are all too dumb to get it. And I notice a whole new group of bagheads in this thread. More idiots to set straight.
Click to expand...


Rinata...you are dealing with 'word bound' pea brains...Beck DID say:

"The clock is ticking. . . .
The war is just beginning. . . .
Shoot me in the head if you try to change our government. . . .
You have to be prepared to take rocks to the head. . . .
The other side is attacking. . . .
There is a coup going on. . . .
Grab a torch! . . .
Drive a stake through the heart of the bloodsuckers. . . .
They are taking you to a place to be slaughtered. . . .
They are putting a gun to America's head. . . . "
"Hold these people responsible."

BUT, because Beck didn't say or use the 'word' *'violence'* it's all benign and totally harmless...

It is a general popular error to suppose the loudest complainers for the public to be the most anxious for its welfare.
Edmund Burke


----------



## The Infidel

Rinata said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is it ok to ask Beck to be more careful? When more Police officers lose their lives, like in Pittsburgh?
> 
> He gets on his show every night, and convinces his audience that:
> 
> Obama is out to:
> Kill your Grandparents
> Take your guns
> Turn America into nazi germany
> Get the white people
> 
> Progressives are:
> A "cancer"
> Racist against whites
> Baby killers
> .. Shit, I'm not even gonna continue.. But you get the point.
> With this kind of talk, at some point, he has to take responsibility for what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass.... when are you going to realize that you, I, Glenn, nor FUCKING MICKEY MOUSE can make someone else do something.....
> 
> TAKE RESPONSIBLITY FOR YOUR OWN ACTIONS AND SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> 
> 
> Gawd, that is what is wrong with this generation.... "It not my fault, I have sex addiction... its not my fault, I was tricked.... its not my fault, I was sexually abused as a child.... its not my fault, I was pulled over for being black"
> 
> *HOLY SHIT PEOPLE..... WAKE THE HELL UP!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it, dumb ass.
Click to expand...


Oh do tell..... what did I not get?


----------



## The Infidel

Bfgrn said:


> Rinata...you are dealing with 'word bound' pea brains...Beck DID say:
> 
> "The clock is ticking. . . .
> The war is just beginning. . . .
> Shoot me in the head if you try to change our government. . . .
> You have to be prepared to take rocks to the head. . . .
> The other side is attacking. . . .
> There is a coup going on. . . .
> Grab a torch! . . .
> Drive a stake through the heart of the bloodsuckers. . . .
> They are taking you to a place to be slaughtered. . . .
> They are putting a gun to America's head. . . . "
> "Hold these people responsible."
> 
> BUT, because Beck didn't say or use the 'word' *'violence'* it's all benign and totally harmless...
> 
> It is a general popular error to suppose the loudest complainers for the public to be the most anxious for its welfare.
> Edmund Burke



He also says that blood is going to shoot out of his eyes... or his head is going to explode.

Does that mean those things are really going to happen???? Holy crap you liberals are stupid!



Oh, and you forgot the pitchforks



BTW.... It is a general popular error to suppose the loudest complainers for the public to be the most anxious for its welfare.
Edmund Burke 

*/\/\/\/\ That can also be used to describe the left /\/\/\*


----------



## Samson

Bfgrn said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you come up with some verifiable examples, you'll be the first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull. You've been given examples coming out of your ears. You are all too dumb to get it. And I notice a whole new group of bagheads in this thread. More idiots to set straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rinata...you are dealing with 'word bound' pea brains...Beck DID say:
> 
> 
> "Hold these people responsible."
Click to expand...




He said, "Hold these people responsible!"


Tell me you're panties aren't so wadded that you've been permanently crippled.


----------



## The T

Bfgrn said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you come up with some verifiable examples, you'll be the first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull. You've been given examples coming out of your ears. You are all too dumb to get it. And I notice a whole new group of bagheads in this thread. More idiots to set straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rinata...you are dealing with 'word bound' pea brains...Beck DID say:
> 
> "The clock is ticking. . . .
> The war is just beginning. . . .
> Shoot me in the head if you try to change our government. . . .
> You have to be prepared to take rocks to the head. . . .
> The other side is attacking. . . .
> There is a coup going on. . . .
> Grab a torch! . . .
> Drive a stake through the heart of the bloodsuckers. . . .
> They are taking you to a place to be slaughtered. . . .
> They are putting a gun to America's head. . . . "
> "Hold these people responsible."
> 
> BUT, because Beck didn't say or use the 'word' *'violence'* it's all benign and totally harmless...
> 
> It is a general popular error to suppose the loudest complainers for the public to be the most anxious for its welfare.
> Edmund Burke
Click to expand...

 
And why the HELL don't you write the context in which they were said? The ENTIRE Context. You are doing nothing but hurting your case by short choppy sentences that do not really convey the context in which he was speaking.

_Pea Brain indeed._ You are their _KING by whay you just did here._
 You are being 100% disingenuous, and 100% _Dishonest as HELL._


----------



## Big Fitz

> Of course you'll never hear Beck take responsibility for his words..



You obviously don't know a damn thing about what he says beyond what the administration and media matters tells you. STFU and listen to his radio show for a week.  Hear what he says with your own ears.


----------



## Big Fitz

Sky Dancer said:


> Lots of support for Beck's violence.


And no evidence he encouraged it.  

Lots of evidence he has discouraged it.

But as he has ALSO pointed out, the left NEEDS the violence and will manufacture it if they have to all in the advancement of the reich.


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...I couldn't have scripted the replies any better...vile and filled with aggressiveness in the defense of Glenn Beck's vile and filled with aggressiveness...
> 
> I don't call you pea brains for nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most used phrase in my administration if I were to be President would be "What the hell you mean we're out of missiles?"
> 
> Glenn Beck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's SOOOOOOOOOO SCARY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you hadn't said anything: Bfgrn's peed himself.
Click to expand...

And another case of not being able to tell the difference between a joke and a serious statement for political purposes.


----------



## Samson

Big Fitz said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most used phrase in my administration if I were to be President would be "What the hell you mean we're out of missiles?"
> 
> Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's SOOOOOOOOOO SCARY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you hadn't said anything: Bfgrn's peed himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And another case of not being able to tell the difference between a joke and a serious statement for political purposes.
Click to expand...


Are you implying that after years of failed social programs, liberals have lost their sense of humor?

That makes me sad


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's SOOOOOOOOOO SCARY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you hadn't said anything: Bfgrn's peed himself.
> 
> 
> 
> And another case of not being able to tell the difference between a joke and a serious statement for political purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you implying that after years of failed social programs, liberals have lost their sense of humor?
> 
> That makes me sad
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

Samson said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull. You've been given examples coming out of your ears. You are all too dumb to get it. And I notice a whole new group of bagheads in this thread. More idiots to set straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata...you are dealing with 'word bound' pea brains...Beck DID say:
> 
> 
> "Hold these people responsible."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said, "Hold these people responsible!"
> 
> 
> Tell me you're panties aren't so wadded that you've been permanently crippled.
Click to expand...

Maybe Obamacare will cover that...


----------



## daveman

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's SOOOOOOOOOO SCARY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you hadn't said anything: Bfgrn's peed himself.
> 
> 
> 
> And another case of not being able to tell the difference between a joke and a serious statement for political purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you implying that after years of failed social programs, liberals have lost their sense of humor?
> 
> That makes me sad
Click to expand...


Nonsense!  Nothing gets them tickled like a good "Bush = Hitler" Photoshop.


----------



## Natsumi

Samson said:


> Are you implying that after years of failed social programs, liberals have lost their sense of humor?
> 
> That makes me sad



With that said I'm so glad I don't live in Japan anymore. Granted I know here, in the U.S. there are a lot of subjects i'm aware of that need attention..let's use medical aid for example...
In Japan their medical aid given from the govt. there is just horrible. 

I remember being at doctors visits and the hospital and people would either be turned away or receive no medical treatment at all. Americans have no idea what socialized medicine is until they've lived in a country that has it. My point is, socialism shouldn't be a part of someone's well being or their life for that matter.

Believe me, they don't want it either! cherish whatever you got left from current insurance, that is, if you still have it.


----------



## Samson

Natsumi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that after years of failed social programs, liberals have lost their sense of humor?
> 
> That makes me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said I'm so glad I don't live in Japan anymore. Granted I know here, in the U.S. there are a lot of subjects i'm aware of that need attention..let's use medical aid for example...
> In Japan their medical aid given from the govt. there is just horrible.
> 
> I remember being at doctors visits and the hospital and people would either be turned away or receive no medical treatment at all. Americans have no idea what socialized medicine is until they've lived in a country that has it. My point is, socialism shouldn't be a part of someone's well being or their life for that matter.
> 
> Believe me, they don't want it either! cherish whatever you got left from current insurance, that is, if you still have it.
Click to expand...


If Bfrgn calls you a "pea-brain," then PM me and I'll scare him away with P.J. O'Rourke quotes.


----------



## Natsumi

Samson said:


> If Bfrgn calls you a "pea-brain," then PM me and I'll scare him away with J.C. O'Rourke quotes.



Very well..I dont know who that is..(Or do I want to?)


----------



## Samson

Natsumi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Bfrgn calls you a "pea-brain," then PM me and I'll scare him away with J.C. O'Rourke quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very well..I dont know who that is..(Or do I want to?)
Click to expand...


No one wants to know who Bfrgn is, but we haven't much choice: Part of his Government Funded aversion therapy is to read our posts and respond in a way that omits "Violent Imagry."

We know we've succeeded when he stops wetting his bed.


----------



## Natsumi

Samson said:


> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Bfrgn calls you a "pea-brain," then PM me and I'll scare him away with J.C. O'Rourke quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very well..I dont know who that is..(Or do I want to?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one wants to know who Bfrgn is, but we haven't much choice: Part of his Government Funded aversion therapy is to read our posts and respond in a way that omits "Violent Imagry."
> 
> We know we've succeeded when he stops wetting his bed.
Click to expand...


Ah, he's a typical forum troll. I see.


----------



## Liberty

Natsumi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that after years of failed social programs, liberals have lost their sense of humor?
> 
> That makes me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said I'm so glad I don't live in Japan anymore. Granted I know here, in the U.S. there are a lot of subjects i'm aware of that need attention..let's use medical aid for example...
> In Japan their medical aid given from the govt. there is just horrible.
> 
> I remember being at doctors visits and the hospital and people would either be turned away or receive no medical treatment at all. Americans have no idea what socialized medicine is until they've lived in a country that has it. My point is, socialism shouldn't be a part of someone's well being or their life for that matter.
> 
> Believe me, they don't want it either! cherish whatever you got left from current insurance, that is, if you still have it.
Click to expand...


hajimemashite. bokuwa libertydesu dozo yoroshiku. (dont got japanese installed on this comp, romanji will have to suffice)


----------



## Samson

Natsumi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very well..I dont know who that is..(Or do I want to?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to know who Bfrgn is, but we haven't much choice: Part of his Government Funded aversion therapy is to read our posts and respond in a way that omits "Violent Imagry."
> 
> We know we've succeeded when he stops wetting his bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, he's a typical forum troll. I see.
Click to expand...



Be gentle: You'll make him cry.


----------



## Liberty

Samson said:


> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants to know who Bfrgn is, but we haven't much choice: Part of his Government Funded aversion therapy is to read our posts and respond in a way that omits "Violent Imagry."
> 
> We know we've succeeded when he stops wetting his bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, he's a typical forum troll. I see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Be gentle: You'll make him cry.
Click to expand...


you crack me up. rep+


----------



## Big Fitz

Natsumi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Bfrgn calls you a "pea-brain," then PM me and I'll scare him away with J.C. O'Rourke quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very well..I dont know who that is..(Or do I want to?)
Click to expand...

it's either that or he'll scare him with squid porn.


----------



## Natsumi

Big Fitz said:


> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Bfrgn calls you a "pea-brain," then PM me and I'll scare him away with J.C. O'Rourke quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very well..I dont know who that is..(Or do I want to?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's either that or he'll scare him with squid porn.
Click to expand...


So far you all seem like to be an interesting bunch of western folk. That's the reason I moved to the USA. Women are also treated much better here than in Japan.


----------



## Samson

Natsumi said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very well..I dont know who that is..(Or do I want to?)
> 
> 
> 
> it's either that or he'll scare him with squid porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far you all seem like to be an interesting bunch of western folk. That's the reason I moved to the USA. Women are also treated much better here than in Japan.
Click to expand...


Japanese Women are generally considered very attractive here.

You'd need to hit yourself in the face with a hammer not to be treated well in the USA.


----------



## daveman

Natsumi said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very well..I dont know who that is..(Or do I want to?)
> 
> 
> 
> it's either that or he'll scare him with squid porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far you all seem like to be an interesting bunch of western folk. That's the reason I moved to the USA. Women are also treated much better here than in Japan.
Click to expand...


We aim to please.


----------



## Liberty

The only thing a real American hates is government control and taxes. most just want to live their lives the way they want and big brother to leave them the hell alone. You sometimes get the occasional marxist nut that believes in socialist utopias, but they are easily shut down by the god given gift of common sense.  america rocks. haha.


----------



## Natsumi

Samson said:


> Japanese Women are generally considered very attractive here.
> 
> You'd need to hit yourself in the face with a hammer not to be treated well in the USA.


 I've noticed that. Why are we? I have to disagree because Ive seen american women who are more attractive than many japanese women i've seen! I usually get typical WWII insults or be called "fish head" or some other racial slur from an american who disagree with me.

I'm not going to say what I think about how I look like because I'm happy and content even if my face look flat and been hit with a shovel lol


----------



## Liberty

Natsumi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Women are generally considered very attractive here.
> 
> You'd need to hit yourself in the face with a hammer not to be treated well in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that. Why are we? I have to disagree because Ive seen american women who are more attractive than many japanese women i've seen! I usually get typical WWII insults or be called "fish head" or some other racial slur from an american who disagree with me.
> 
> I'm not going to say what I think about how I look like because I'm happy and content even if my face look flat and been hit with a shovel lol
Click to expand...


"fish head" i've never even heard of that before. Sounds stupid though. I don't think anyone will answer that "why are we?" question so...Best to ask one of your friends or google it haha.


----------



## Natsumi

Liberty said:


> "fish head" i've never even heard of that before. Sounds stupid though. I don't think anyone will answer that "why are we?" question so...Best to ask one of your friends or google it haha.



Oh the list goes on with the names lol Yeah I guess the "why are we?" is a pretty stupid question to ask. But I still have to disagree that we are "very" attractive that's sounds a bit incorrect there..I guess western folk haven't seen the rest of us LOL


----------



## CrusaderFrank

daveman said:


> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's either that or he'll scare him with squid porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far you all seem like to be an interesting bunch of western folk. That's the reason I moved to the USA. Women are also treated much better here than in Japan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aim to please.
Click to expand...


(OMG. What a shameless suckup...not that I blame you)


----------



## Liberty

Natsumi said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> "fish head" i've never even heard of that before. Sounds stupid though. I don't think anyone will answer that "why are we?" question so...Best to ask one of your friends or google it haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the list goes on with the names lol Yeah I guess the "why are we?" is a pretty stupid question to ask. But I still have to disagree that we are "very" attractive that's sounds a bit incorrect there..I guess western folk haven't seen the rest of us LOL
Click to expand...


beauty is in the eye of the beholder, cliche but true.


----------



## Natsumi

Liberty said:


> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> "fish head" i've never even heard of that before. Sounds stupid though. I don't think anyone will answer that "why are we?" question so...Best to ask one of your friends or google it haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the list goes on with the names lol Yeah I guess the "why are we?" is a pretty stupid question to ask. But I still have to disagree that we are "very" attractive that's sounds a bit incorrect there..I guess western folk haven't seen the rest of us LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beauty is in the eye of the beholder, cliche but true.
Click to expand...


You sure that's not "BEERholder" ? lol you can take an average fugly japanese girl and im sure an american guy who is filled up quite nicely after a few brews would beg to differ!


----------



## Liberty

Natsumi said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the list goes on with the names lol Yeah I guess the "why are we?" is a pretty stupid question to ask. But I still have to disagree that we are "very" attractive that's sounds a bit incorrect there..I guess western folk haven't seen the rest of us LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beauty is in the eye of the beholder, cliche but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure that's not "BEERholder" ? lol you can take an average fugly japanese girl and im sure an american guy who is filled up quite nicely after a few brews would beg to differ!
Click to expand...


Hahaha. You sure it's not the other way around?


----------



## Natsumi

Liberty said:


> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> beauty is in the eye of the beholder, cliche but true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure that's not "BEERholder" ? lol you can take an average fugly japanese girl and im sure an american guy who is filled up quite nicely after a few brews would beg to differ!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha. You sure it's not the other way around?
Click to expand...


 HAh.. well bottom line you're always going to see those we don't find pleasing to the eye. I guess that's why smokin pot and drinkin beer remedies that quick..actually that's scary..lol


----------



## Liberty

Natsumi said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure that's not "BEERholder" ? lol you can take an average fugly japanese girl and im sure an american guy who is filled up quite nicely after a few brews would beg to differ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. You sure it's not the other way around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAh.. well bottom line you're always going to see those we don't find pleasing to the eye. I guess that's why smokin pot and drinkin beer remedies that quick..actually that's scary..lol
Click to expand...


easy for you to say, youre obviously attractive enough to put an actual pic of yourself next to your name. haha. and yea it is a little scary but thats how the 20-somethings socialize i guess. Well, welcome to USMB, im sure youll have a lovely  time here. Good way to waste a few hours on a sunday, anyway.


----------



## Natsumi

Liberty said:


> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. You sure it's not the other way around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAh.. well bottom line you're always going to see those we don't find pleasing to the eye. I guess that's why smokin pot and drinkin beer remedies that quick..actually that's scary..lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> easy for you to say, youre obviously attractive enough to put an actual pic of yourself next to your name. haha. and yea it is a little scary but thats how the 20-somethings socialize i guess. Well, welcome to USMB, im sure youll have a lovely  time here. Good way to waste a few hours on a sunday, anyway.
Click to expand...


im getting close to 30 now..My 20's just flew right by it seems


----------



## Samson

CrusaderFrank said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far you all seem like to be an interesting bunch of western folk. That's the reason I moved to the USA. Women are also treated much better here than in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aim to please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (OMG. What a shameless suckup...not that I blame you)
Click to expand...


Its fun watchin' the lad fall all over himself tho.


----------



## Liberty

Natsumi said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAh.. well bottom line you're always going to see those we don't find pleasing to the eye. I guess that's why smokin pot and drinkin beer remedies that quick..actually that's scary..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy for you to say, youre obviously attractive enough to put an actual pic of yourself next to your name. haha. and yea it is a little scary but thats how the 20-somethings socialize i guess. Well, welcome to USMB, im sure youll have a lovely  time here. Good way to waste a few hours on a sunday, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im getting close to 30 now..My 20's just flew right by it seems
Click to expand...


well, i dont see any reason why you cant live any decade of your life like you are 20, quite honestly, its about how you feel on the inside. If you feel 20, then youre still 20. Easy for me to say i guess, just being 23, but its all good.

i seem to have forgotten what this thread was about, perhaps samson can remind me.


----------



## Natsumi

Liberty said:


> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> easy for you to say, youre obviously attractive enough to put an actual pic of yourself next to your name. haha. and yea it is a little scary but thats how the 20-somethings socialize i guess. Well, welcome to USMB, im sure youll have a lovely  time here. Good way to waste a few hours on a sunday, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im getting close to 30 now..My 20's just flew right by it seems
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, i dont see any reason why you cant live any decade of your life like you are 20, quite honestly, its about how you feel on the inside. If you feel 20, then youre still 20. Easy for me to say i guess, just being 23, but its all good.
> 
> i seem to have forgotten what this thread was about, perhaps samson can remind me.
Click to expand...


Yeah we seemed to wandered off topic just a bit..its about Glenn Beck getting heat from other media I think lol..I watch his show sometimes..its always on the afternoon time im usually never home during the day since it's summer.


----------



## Liberty

Natsumi said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> im getting close to 30 now..My 20's just flew right by it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i dont see any reason why you cant live any decade of your life like you are 20, quite honestly, its about how you feel on the inside. If you feel 20, then youre still 20. Easy for me to say i guess, just being 23, but its all good.
> 
> i seem to have forgotten what this thread was about, perhaps samson can remind me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah we seemed to wandered off topic just a bit..its about Glenn Beck getting heat from other media I think lol..I watch his show sometimes..its always on the afternoon time im usually never home during the day since it's summer.
Click to expand...


Yeah, Frank was being sarcastic I am pretty sure though. I just used this thread to bash the communist trolls like BFGRN or whatever his name is. its moderately entertaining.


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aim to please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OMG. What a shameless suckup...not that I blame you)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its fun watchin' the lad fall all over himself tho.
Click to expand...

hai... wakarimas.


----------



## Liberty

bah idk japanese. i got rosetta stone all 3 levels from the air force and only did it up to lesson 2 in beginner. lol.


----------



## Natsumi

Liberty said:


> bah idk japanese. i got rosetta stone all 3 levels from the air force and only did it up to lesson 2 in beginner. lol.



Im usually able to speak both Japanese and English..but since I live in an English-speaking country now, that's what I think should be spoken.


----------



## Rinata

Bfgrn said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you come up with some verifiable examples, you'll be the first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull. You've been given examples coming out of your ears. You are all too dumb to get it. And I notice a whole new group of bagheads in this thread. More idiots to set straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rinata...you are dealing with 'word bound' pea brains...Beck DID say:
> 
> "The clock is ticking. . . .
> The war is just beginning. . . .
> Shoot me in the head if you try to change our government. . . .
> You have to be prepared to take rocks to the head. . . .
> The other side is attacking. . . .
> There is a coup going on. . . .
> Grab a torch! . . .
> Drive a stake through the heart of the bloodsuckers. . . .
> They are taking you to a place to be slaughtered. . . .
> They are putting a gun to America's head. . . . "
> "Hold these people responsible."
> 
> BUT, because Beck didn't say or use the 'word' *'violence'* it's all benign and totally harmless...
> 
> It is a general popular error to suppose the loudest complainers for the public to be the most anxious for its welfare.
> Edmund Burke
Click to expand...


I wish somebody could tell me if these people are too deep in denial to ever make it back to reality, or are they all just dumber than a bag of rocks??? A little of each maybe?? It's just amazing.


----------



## Rinata

The Infidel said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass.... when are you going to realize that you, I, Glenn, nor FUCKING MICKEY MOUSE can make someone else do something.....
> 
> TAKE RESPONSIBLITY FOR YOUR OWN ACTIONS AND SHUT THE FUCK UP!
> 
> 
> Gawd, that is what is wrong with this generation.... "It not my fault, I have sex addiction... its not my fault, I was tricked.... its not my fault, I was sexually abused as a child.... its not my fault, I was pulled over for being black"
> 
> *HOLY SHIT PEOPLE..... WAKE THE HELL UP!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh do tell..... what did I not get?
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

CrusaderFrank said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far you all seem like to be an interesting bunch of western folk. That's the reason I moved to the USA. Women are also treated much better here than in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aim to please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (OMG. What a shameless suckup...not that I blame you)
Click to expand...


Like the vast majority of conservatives, I'm pleased that someone wants to come here...legally...and make a better life for him/herself.  We all gain by that.  

Plus, she's really cute.


----------



## daveman

Samson said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aim to please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OMG. What a shameless suckup...not that I blame you)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its fun watchin' the lad fall all over himself tho.
Click to expand...


  I've been out out the "lad" category for almost 30 years now.


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> I wish somebody could tell me if these people are too deep in denial to ever make it back to reality, or are they all just dumber than a bag of rocks??? A little of each maybe?? It's just amazing.


You do realize, don't you, that anyone could pull words from, say, Obama speeches to give the same effect?


----------



## 007

A little late, but I don't care... my opinion about Beck, he's the radical left's most hated opponent. He exposes their plans with clarity, he exposes their alliances, he exposes their money, he exposes THEM, and they HATE him with a PASSION for doing so. Because these slimy fucking shit stain radical liberal toilet divers are hell bent on destroying America, and the last thing they need is some upstart conservative that takes the time to investigate them and expose them.

I love Beck. I listen to him every chance I get. He's the one and only person I know of to listen to that I know I'm going to get the truth, and not some LAME STREAM MEDIA, OBAMA ASS KISSING, LIBERAL SPIN/INDOCTRINATION bull shit.

*THANK YOU GLENN BECK... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!*


----------



## Big Fitz

Also, a little Rushism to add salt to the wound.

"The left will always let you know who they fear the most and who's a real threat to them by whom they attack the hardest."


----------



## OpiningObserver

Rinata said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. I'm not trying to pin anything on anybody, dear. I was just trying to get people to consider a point of view that makes a lot of sense. I don't feel that I have failed miserably at anything. Don't be such a drama king.
> 
> 
> 
> It makes zero sense as beck has _*never ever*_ recommended or promoted violent action against anyone.
> 
> You're making crap up and failing miserably at making a connection that doesn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so. You and your pals are just in total denial about Beck and it's pathetic.
Click to expand...


so are you going to show us when and where Beck ever advocated violence? Trust me, you can't because I  have listened to him for over a year on the radio to work and his show at night. The guy isn't what you leftists are trying to paint him as. watch his show for pete's sake! You're all so willfully blind to the truth it's almost sad to see. Let me ask you this, when Bush was president, didn't the left call him a Nazi and spread fear with stupid rumors of him issuing an executive order to remain President past his two terms? Didn't you idiots call him a murderer. 

Cut the bullshit. You all are nothing but hypocrites and liars. The lot of you.


----------



## daveman

Someone is inciting violence the same way Beck is.  Who is it?

"...we've finally arrived at a moment where something must change."

"...sweeping changes brought by revolutions..."

"...we're not gonna settle anymore."

"Had enough?"

"...we're better off if we dismantle it..."

"Our time to make a mark on history."

"The world...would be better off without him."

"...direct threat to the United States..."

"Those are the battles that we willingly join."

"...the blood of generations."

"...we will defeat you."

"...a small band of patriots huddled...[t]he capital...was stained with blood."

The man sounds dangerous, doesn't he?


----------



## daveman

Those were excerpts from:

TOPIC: Our Past, Our Future & Vision for America
June 14, 2006
Remarks of Senator Barack Obama: Take Back America

October 2002 Barack Obama's
2002 Speech Against the Iraq War

Obama Inaugural Address 
20th January 2009


----------



## Big Fitz

daveman said:


> Someone is inciting violence the same way Beck is.  Who is it?
> 
> "...we've finally arrived at a moment where something must change."
> 
> "...sweeping changes brought by revolutions..."
> 
> "...we're not gonna settle anymore."
> 
> "Had enough?"
> 
> "...we're better off if we dismantle it..."
> 
> "Our time to make a mark on history."
> 
> "The world...would be better off without him."
> 
> "...direct threat to the United States..."
> 
> "Those are the battles that we willingly join."
> 
> "...the blood of generations."
> 
> "...we will defeat you."
> 
> "...a small band of patriots huddled...[t]he capital...was stained with blood."
> 
> The man sounds dangerous, doesn't he?


Standing Ovation


----------



## daveman

Big Fitz said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is inciting violence the same way Beck is.  Who is it?
> 
> "...we've finally arrived at a moment where something must change."
> 
> "...sweeping changes brought by revolutions..."
> 
> "...we're not gonna settle anymore."
> 
> "Had enough?"
> 
> "...we're better off if we dismantle it..."
> 
> "Our time to make a mark on history."
> 
> "The world...would be better off without him."
> 
> "...direct threat to the United States..."
> 
> "Those are the battles that we willingly join."
> 
> "...the blood of generations."
> 
> "...we will defeat you."
> 
> "...a small band of patriots huddled...[t]he capital...was stained with blood."
> 
> The man sounds dangerous, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> Standing Ovation
Click to expand...


Thank you.  Waiting for the inevitable cries of "That's different!  Somehow!  It just is!"


----------



## Rinata

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish somebody could tell me if these people are too deep in denial to ever make it back to reality, or are they all just dumber than a bag of rocks??? A little of each maybe?? It's just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize, don't you, that anyone could pull words from, say, Obama speeches to give the same effect?
Click to expand...


Only desperate people do stuff like that. I have never done that myself because the truth works. But I can see how you would resort to that behavior.


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish somebody could tell me if these people are too deep in denial to ever make it back to reality, or are they all just dumber than a bag of rocks??? A little of each maybe?? It's just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize, don't you, that anyone could pull words from, say, Obama speeches to give the same effect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only desperate people do stuff like that. I have never done that myself because the truth works. But I can see how you would resort to that behavior.
Click to expand...

See?  "It's different.  Somehow.  It just is!"

I knew you wouldn't let me down.


----------



## Rinata

OpiningObserver said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes zero sense as beck has _*never ever*_ recommended or promoted violent action against anyone.
> 
> You're making crap up and failing miserably at making a connection that doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. You and your pals are just in total denial about Beck and it's pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so are you going to show us when and where Beck ever advocated violence? Trust me, you can't because I  have listened to him for over a year on the radio to work and his show at night. The guy isn't what you leftists are trying to paint him as. watch his show for pete's sake! You're all so willfully blind to the truth it's almost sad to see. Let me ask you this, when Bush was president, didn't the left call him a Nazi and spread fear with stupid rumors of him issuing an executive order to remain President past his two terms? Didn't you idiots call him a murderer.
> 
> Cut the bullshit. You all are nothing but hypocrites and liars. The lot of you.
Click to expand...


Lots of us have posted the vile and violent things he says and it goes in one ear and out the other with these idiots. Beck IS what we paint him and we are not talking about Bush. Stick to the topic or is it too hard to defend Beck??

Another idiot joins the club.


----------



## Rinata

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize, don't you, that anyone could pull words from, say, Obama speeches to give the same effect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only desperate people do stuff like that. I have never done that myself because the truth works. But I can see how you would resort to that behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?  "It's different.  Somehow.  It just is!"
> 
> I knew you wouldn't let me down.
Click to expand...


Spare me. You let yourself down when you open your mouth.


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only desperate people do stuff like that. I have never done that myself because the truth works. But I can see how you would resort to that behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> See?  "It's different.  Somehow.  It just is!"
> 
> I knew you wouldn't let me down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare me. You let yourself down when you open your mouth.
Click to expand...


TRANSLATION:







Can you explain rationally (I know, that's the hard part!) the difference between out-of-context quotes by Beck "advocating" violence and  out-of-context quotes by Obama "advocating" violence?

NOTE:  Your irrational hatred of Beck is not a rational explanation.  Sorry.


----------



## Liability

daveman said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is inciting violence the same way Beck is.  Who is it?
> 
> "...we've finally arrived at a moment where something must change."
> 
> "...sweeping changes brought by revolutions..."
> 
> "...we're not gonna settle anymore."
> 
> "Had enough?"
> 
> "...we're better off if we dismantle it..."
> 
> "Our time to make a mark on history."
> 
> "The world...would be better off without him."
> 
> "...direct threat to the United States..."
> 
> "Those are the battles that we willingly join."
> 
> "...the blood of generations."
> 
> "...we will defeat you."
> 
> "...a small band of patriots huddled...[t]he capital...was stained with blood."
> 
> The man sounds dangerous, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> Standing Ovation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.  Waiting for the inevitable cries of "That's different!  Somehow!  It just is!"
Click to expand...


*
"That's exactly the same!  Somehow.  It just is!"*

Retarda will never see this.  And even if she could, she'd never admit it.

But very very nicely done.


----------



## Big Fitz

Rinata said:


> OpiningObserver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. You and your pals are just in total denial about Beck and it's pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so are you going to show us when and where Beck ever advocated violence? Trust me, you can't because I  have listened to him for over a year on the radio to work and his show at night. The guy isn't what you leftists are trying to paint him as. watch his show for pete's sake! You're all so willfully blind to the truth it's almost sad to see. Let me ask you this, when Bush was president, didn't the left call him a Nazi and spread fear with stupid rumors of him issuing an executive order to remain President past his two terms? Didn't you idiots call him a murderer.
> 
> Cut the bullshit. You all are nothing but hypocrites and liars. The lot of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of us have posted the vile and violent things he says and it goes in one ear and out the other with these idiots. Beck IS what we paint him and we are not talking about Bush. Stick to the topic or is it too hard to defend Beck??
> 
> Another idiot joins the club.
Click to expand...

This is dumm enuff for a double lol.

Translation: "How dare you prove me to be a fucking idiot!"


----------



## Liberty

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only desperate people do stuff like that. I have never done that myself because the truth works. But I can see how you would resort to that behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> See?  "It's different.  Somehow.  It just is!"
> 
> I knew you wouldn't let me down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spare me. You let yourself down when you open your mouth.
Click to expand...


if bfgrn is king dumbfuck, does that make you queen dumbfuck?


----------



## Sky Dancer

I'm indifferent to Beck.  I don't pay him much attention.


----------



## Avatar4321

Sky Dancer said:


> I'm indifferent to Beck.  I don't pay him much attention.



Maybe you should.


----------



## Samson

Sky Dancer said:


> I'm indifferent to Beck.  I don't pay him much attention.



Me to.

Ditto all the other talking heads.


----------



## Samson

Rinata said:


> Beck IS what we paint him.



How revealing.

Is Obama what "we paint" him?


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> Lots of us have posted the vile and violent things he says and it goes in one ear and out the other with these idiots. Beck IS what we paint him and we are not talking about Bush. Stick to the topic or is it too hard to defend Beck??
> 
> Another idiot joins the club.



We don't have a problem defending Beck. You haven't provided a single shred of evidence that he is promoting violence.

Who would have thought that teaching history is promoting violence.


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck IS what we paint him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How revealing.
> 
> Is Obama what "we paint" him?
Click to expand...

Must be.  After all, we get the same standard.


----------



## daveman

Liability said:


> *
> "That's exactly the same!  Somehow.  It just is!"*
> 
> Retarda will never see this.  And even if she could, she'd never admit it.
> 
> But very very nicely done.



Thanks!  *tips hat*


----------



## JiggsCasey

Again I ask... Where was Vick's Vapor Rub (Beck) and his "collapse is coming" echo chamber before Jan. 20, 2009? ... Oh, that's right... to him, everything was fine then... Because somehow the implosion of America only began AFTER the deregulate-everything party skipped town ... Nevermind that the market bottomed out at the end of Boy King's term...  Must have been Clinton's fault. Oh, no wait... Carter's...  LOL.

Partisan morons, marching to the drum beat of their manic depressive, strangely effeminate Fox Newsy hero.

At least we can recognize that Obama is part of the problem. To you guys, the Bush League never did anything wrong. Regardless of the glacier-like amount of evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Big Fitz

> Oh, that's right... to him, everything was fine then...



Bullshit and since you never listened or watched, you wouldn't know it.

Go away, adults are talking here.


----------



## JiggsCasey

Big Fitz said:


> Oh, that's right... to him, everything was fine then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit and since you never listened or watched, you wouldn't know it.
> 
> *Go away, adults are talking here*.
Click to expand...


If you're going to steal my material, at least get it right, reactionary tool.

I suffer and watch/listen to Beck likely more often than you, clown-and-a-half. I have to. 

He's an idiot, who extrapolates based on tired partisan reasoning. Well, sorta like half this board. He's also laughably effeminate, over dramatic, and amusingly pretentious.


----------



## Liberty

JiggsCasey said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's right... to him, everything was fine then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit and since you never listened or watched, you wouldn't know it.
> 
> *Go away, adults are talking here*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're going to steal my material, at least get it right, reactionary tool.
> 
> I watch Beck likely more often than you, clown-and-a-half. I have to. He's an idiot, who extrapolates based on tired partisan reasoning. Well, sorta like half this board.
Click to expand...


happy to see the indoctrinating public school system is churning out some winners like you bro.


----------



## JiggsCasey

Liberty said:


> happy to see the indoctrinating public school system is churning out some winners like you bro.



I'm not your bro, con man... And i attended private school. ... Do better.


----------



## Natsumi

daveman said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aim to please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OMG. What a shameless suckup...not that I blame you)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the vast majority of conservatives, I'm pleased that someone wants to come here...legally...and make a better life for him/herself.  We all gain by that.
> 
> Plus, she's really cute.
Click to expand...



Who is? I am? LMAO Hell yeah I do wanna take advantage of what the US has. What I do here in the US I would not be able to in Japan. Like for example, owning firearms, obtaining medical marijuana (I have a card) and not be discriminated against since i'm a woman. Women are treated like shit in Japan. I like it here much better here.


----------



## Big Fitz

JiggsCasey said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's right... to him, everything was fine then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit and since you never listened or watched, you wouldn't know it.
> 
> *Go away, adults are talking here*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're going to steal my material, at least get it right, reactionary tool.
> 
> I suffer and watch/listen to Beck likely more often than you, clown-and-a-half. I have to.
> 
> He's an idiot, who extrapolates based on tired partisan reasoning. Well, sorta like half this board. He's also laughably effeminate, over dramatic, and amusingly pretentious.
Click to expand...

With what you've said, I can easily call bullshit on you.  And as for stealing your material?  Puleeze... get over your bad self.

Let me ask you this simple question.  If he's such a faker and a liar, why has no one sued him for this?  He's got more than enough enemies who have the money and will to do so.  Fox can't afford to get busted with a scandal... Why not?


----------



## Natsumi

Big Fitz said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit and since you never listened or watched, you wouldn't know it.
> 
> *Go away, adults are talking here*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to steal my material, at least get it right, reactionary tool.
> 
> I suffer and watch/listen to Beck likely more often than you, clown-and-a-half. I have to.
> 
> He's an idiot, who extrapolates based on tired partisan reasoning. Well, sorta like half this board. He's also laughably effeminate, over dramatic, and amusingly pretentious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what you've said, I can easily call bullshit on you.  And as for stealing your material?  Puleeze... get over your bad self.
> 
> Let me ask you this simple question.  If he's such a faker and a liar, why has no one sued him for this?  He's got more than enough enemies who have the money and will to do so.  Fox can't afford to get busted with a scandal... Why not?
Click to expand...


Beck also is a very wealthy man..People forget the kind of money he has. He could care less of someone on a message board talkin shit about him..he has so much money he doesn't care what people think about him! hah. Who would?


----------



## Big Fitz

Natsumi said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to steal my material, at least get it right, reactionary tool.
> 
> I suffer and watch/listen to Beck likely more often than you, clown-and-a-half. I have to.
> 
> He's an idiot, who extrapolates based on tired partisan reasoning. Well, sorta like half this board. He's also laughably effeminate, over dramatic, and amusingly pretentious.
> 
> 
> 
> With what you've said, I can easily call bullshit on you.  And as for stealing your material?  Puleeze... get over your bad self.
> 
> Let me ask you this simple question.  If he's such a faker and a liar, why has no one sued him for this?  He's got more than enough enemies who have the money and will to do so.  Fox can't afford to get busted with a scandal... Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beck also is a very wealthy man..People forget the kind of money he has. He could care less of someone on a message board talkin shit about him..he has so much money he doesn't care what people think about him! hah. Who would?
Click to expand...

At times I agree with a friend of mine's opinion on the nature of debate on the internet.

"Debating online is like being in the special olympics.  Win or lose, you're still a retard."


----------



## Rinata

Liberty said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> See?  "It's different.  Somehow.  It just is!"
> 
> I knew you wouldn't let me down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me. You let yourself down when you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if bfgrn is king dumbfuck, does that make you queen dumbfuck?
Click to expand...


You sound like you're still in high school. And I think you must be. Only the little punky bagheads send neg reps. You're a punk!!!


----------



## Big Fitz

Rinata said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me. You let yourself down when you open your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if bfgrn is king dumbfuck, does that make you queen dumbfuck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like you're still in high school. And I think you must be. Only the little punky bagheads send neg reps. You're a punk!!!
Click to expand...

and this from the grade school portion of the discussion.   Which do you prefer?  Sticks and stones or rubber and glue?

You did exactly as predicted.  No reason to whine that you don't want to be so predictable, but we knew you would do that too.


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of us have posted the vile and violent things he says and it goes in one ear and out the other with these idiots. Beck IS what we paint him and we are not talking about Bush. Stick to the topic or is it too hard to defend Beck??
> 
> Another idiot joins the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a problem defending Beck. You haven't provided a single shred of evidence that he is promoting violence.
> 
> Who would have thought that teaching history is promoting violence.
Click to expand...


Are you really going to sit there with your bald face hanging out and say he teaches history??  I have seen his "history lessons". I guess history has changed since I was in school.


----------



## JiggsCasey

Big Fitz said:


> At times I agree with a friend of mine's opinion on the nature of debate on the internet.
> 
> "Debating online is like being in the special olympics.  Win or lose, you're still a retard."



And yet, retard, you embody the practice, nearly every hour of every day. Hanging out on the internet, arguing with people. Rather poorly, I might add.

Anyhow, getting back to your retarded premise, you can't sue an entertainer for entertaining. One would think you'd be aware of basic libel/slander conditions... But then, nope.... 

Moron. Yes, because no one is SUING goofy-ass Glenn Beck, he couldn't possibly be full of shit. LOL.

Oh, and again, he's laughably effeminate. Perhaps that kind of flamboyant body language speaks to certain people here.


----------



## Bfgrn

Big Fitz said:


> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit and since you never listened or watched, you wouldn't know it.
> 
> *Go away, adults are talking here*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to steal my material, at least get it right, reactionary tool.
> 
> I suffer and watch/listen to Beck likely more often than you, clown-and-a-half. I have to.
> 
> He's an idiot, who extrapolates based on tired partisan reasoning. Well, sorta like half this board. He's also laughably effeminate, over dramatic, and amusingly pretentious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With what you've said, I can easily call bullshit on you.  And as for stealing your material?  Puleeze... get over your bad self.
> 
> Let me ask you this simple question.  If he's such a faker and a liar, why has no one sued him for this?  He's got more than enough enemies who have the money and will to do so.  Fox can't afford to get busted with a scandal... Why not?
Click to expand...


Scandal...will THIS do?

Glenn Beck, the guy who has such disregard and lack of respect for his viewers that he sets them up to be ripped off buying fools gold at 90% - 208% above the MELT value.

Congress Formally Opens Investigation into Goldline & Other Shady Gold Dealers

New York, NY  Rep. Anthony Weiner (D  Queens & Brooklyn) and House Commerce Subcommittee Chairman Bobby Rush (D  Chicago) formally announced a hearing of the Subcommittee on Commerce, Trade, and Consumer Protection to investigate the business practices of Goldline International, a precious metals dealer that uses aggressive sales tactics and conservative spokespeople such as Fox News Glenn Beck to sell overpriced gold coins. Weiner and Rush sent a letter to Goldline requesting information in preparation for the hearing.

The announcement follows an exposé on ABC News which detailed Goldlines business model. Additionally, the Santa Monica City Attorneys office launched a joint investigation with the Los Angeles County District Attorneys office into the possible criminal practices of Goldline International.


Fools Gold: Inside the Glenn Beck Goldline Scheme

Goldline International is under investigation by the Santa Monica City Attorneys office, jointly with the Los Angeles County District Attorneys office, as well as being the subject of a separate investigation by Congress into the possible criminal practices. 

The average Goldline markup was 90% above the melt value of the coin. The largest markup on any coin was 208% above the melt value. Furthermore, the average Goldline markup is 47% higher than better-priced competitors, with some of the companys markups going as high as 102% compared to its competitors on one of the coins they offered.

 Goldline Falsely Claims To Offer Good Investments

By selling gold at twice the melt value, the price of gold would need to double for consumers to break even on their investment.

 Goldline Salespeople Misrepresent Their Ability To Give Investment Advice

Sales people imply that they are investment advisors or financial advisers by offering investment advice, which insinuates that they have some sort of fiduciary responsibility to get you the most return on your investment.

However, since they are not licensed investment advisors, they have no such responsibility. In 2006, the Missouri Secretary of States Office, Securities Division filed formal consent order against Goldline for exactly this reason and recovered over $200k for an elderly consumer that was ripped off.

 Goldline Plays off Public Fears of Government Takeover and Has Formed an Unholy Alliance with Conservative Pundits to Drive a False Narrative

Goldline employs several conservative pundits to act as shills for its precious metal business, including Glenn Beck, Mike Huckabee, Laura Ingraham, and Fred Thompson. By drumming up public fears during financially uncertain times, conservative pundits are able to drive a false narrative. Glenn Beck for example has dedicated entire segments of his program to explaining why the U.S. money supply is destined for hyperinflation with Barack Obama as president. He will often promote the purchase of gold as the only safe investment alternative for consumers who want to safeguard their livelihoods. When the show cuts to commercial break, viewers are treated to an advertisement from Goldline.

Goldline rips off consumers, uses misleading and possibly illegal sales tactics, and deliberately manipulates public fears of an impending government takeover  this is a trifecta of terrible business practices, Weiner said. Its disgraceful that this company would capitalize on financially unstable times to prey upon peoples nest eggs.


----------



## Avatar4321

Natsumi said:


> Beck also is a very wealthy man..People forget the kind of money he has. He could care less of someone on a message board talkin shit about him..he has so much money he doesn't care what people think about him! hah. Who would?



Money is irrelevant. Glenn wouldnt care what others thoughts of him even if he was broke. He got over himself a long time ago.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of us have posted the vile and violent things he says and it goes in one ear and out the other with these idiots. Beck IS what we paint him and we are not talking about Bush. Stick to the topic or is it too hard to defend Beck??
> 
> Another idiot joins the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a problem defending Beck. You haven't provided a single shred of evidence that he is promoting violence.
> 
> Who would have thought that teaching history is promoting violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really going to sit there with your bald face hanging out and say he teaches history??  I have seen his "history lessons". I guess history has changed since I was in school.
Click to expand...


He does teach history. It's funny what you learn by looking at original records. I've always thought that was a good policy.

Isnt it funny how despite the fact that youve been given ample opportunity you still havent shown a single fact he has wrong.


----------



## Samson

Bfgrn said:


> Scandal...will THIS do?
> 
> Glenn Beck, the guy who has such disregard and lack of respect for his viewers that he sets them up to be ripped off buying fools gold at 90% - 208% above the MELT value.
> 
> Congress Formally Opens Investigation into Goldline & Other Shady Gold Dealers
> 
> New York, NY  Rep. Anthony Weiner (D  Queens & Brooklyn) and House Commerce Subcommittee Chairman Bobby Rush (D  Chicago).
> 
> Goldline rips off consumers, uses misleading and possibly illegal sales tactics, and deliberately manipulates public fears of an impending government takeover  this is a trifecta of terrible business practices, Weiner said. Its disgraceful that this company would capitalize on financially unstable times to prey upon peoples nest eggs.



It "will do" to discredit Goldline, but Beck doesn't work for Goldline, pea-brain.

_*Shit, all the sudden these guys are concerned about "People's Nest Eggs??" *_

Where the hell was Weiner and Rush when AIC was making wildly shakey hedgefund investments?


----------



## daveman

JiggsCasey said:


> He's an idiot, who extrapolates based on tired partisan reasoning. Well, sorta like half this board. He's also laughably effeminate, over dramatic, and amusingly pretentious.


Damn.  You'd think he was a leftist.


----------



## daveman

Natsumi said:


> Who is? I am? LMAO Hell yeah I do wanna take advantage of what the US has. What I do here in the US I would not be able to in Japan. Like for example, owning firearms, obtaining medical marijuana (I have a card) and not be discriminated against since i'm a woman. Women are treated like shit in Japan. I like it here much better here.



  One of my coworkers has a German national husband.  He's gone full-on redneck since they moved here -- hunting, fishing, boating, four-wheeling.  All things that are difficult if not impossible to do in Germany.  I don't think he wants to go back.


----------



## Samson

daveman said:


> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is? I am? LMAO Hell yeah I do wanna take advantage of what the US has. What I do here in the US I would not be able to in Japan. Like for example, owning firearms, obtaining medical marijuana (I have a card) and not be discriminated against since i'm a woman. Women are treated like shit in Japan. I like it here much better here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my coworkers has a German national husband.  He's gone full-on redneck since they moved here -- hunting, fishing, boating, four-wheeling.  All things that are difficult if not impossible to do in Germany.  I don't think he wants to go back.
Click to expand...



I was up in WY in a bar, and these guy were talking about their experiences as hunting guides for German Tourists.....

Hunting Prairie Dogs.

No shit, they flew all the fucking way from Berlin to Casper, WY to shoot Prarie Dogs, and it thrilled the crap out of them. They were even having a Taxidermist mail "trophy" Prarie Dogs back to them in Germany.


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a problem defending Beck. You haven't provided a single shred of evidence that he is promoting violence.
> 
> Who would have thought that teaching history is promoting violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really going to sit there with your bald face hanging out and say he teaches history??  I have seen his "history lessons". I guess history has changed since I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does teach history. It's funny what you learn by looking at original records. I've always thought that was a good policy.
> 
> Isnt it funny how despite the fact that youve been given ample opportunity you still havent shown a single fact he has wrong.
Click to expand...


I get so sick of lies. You don't want to know!!! Every single time somebody provides proof of his insanity, you ignore it. I'd have more respect for you people if you just admitted that. You don't care. So stop saying nobody has provided any proof because that's a lie. There is no proof on God's green earth that you will accept. Because you worship Glenn Beck and that's the truth. You're all too ignorant to form your own opinions.


----------



## Rinata

Oh no, Beck isn't crazy or violent.

''I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong?''
Glenn Beck, responding to the question 'What would people do for $50 million?', 'The Glenn Beck Program,' May 17, 2005 

''This president I think has exposed himself over and over again as a guy who has a deep-seated hatred for white people or the white culture....I'm not saying he doesn't like white people, I'm saying he has a problem. This guy is, I believe, a racist.'' 
Glenn Beck, on President Obama, sparking an advertiser exodus from his FOX News show, July 28, 2009 

''Barack Obama ... chose to use his name Barack for a reason -- to identify, not with America -- you don't take the name Barack to identify with America. You take the name Barack to identify with what? Your heritage? The heritage, maybe, of your father in Kenya, who is a radical? Is -- really? Searching for something to give him any kind of meaning, just as he was searching later in life for religion.''
Glenn Beck, ''The Glenn Beck Program,'' Feb. 4, 2010 

''Fall to your knees and thank God for Fox News. Pray for Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch. Pray for them. Pray for strength and spine, and pray that everybody involved has chicken salad for lunch so it doesn't clog anybody's arteries. Keep them going.'' 
Glenn Beck, asking listeners to pray for Ailes and Murdoch because they protect Fox from ''the outside world,'' The Glenn Beck Program, May 27, 2010 

''When you see the effects of what they're doing to the economy, remember these words: We will survive. No -- we'll do better than survive, we will thrive. As long as these people are not in control. They are taking you to a place to be slaughtered!''
Glenn Beck, on FOX News, Nov. 3, 2009 

''I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today.''
Glenn Beck, on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' Oct. 22, 2007 

'I want a chastity belt on this man. I want his every move watched in Washington. I don't trust this guy...This one could end with a dead intern. I'm just saying, it could end with a dead intern!''
Glenn Beck, on Sen. Scott Brown saying his daughters are ''available'' during his election victory speech

''Because if you are a white human that loves America and happens to be a Christian, forget about it, Jack.''
Glenn Beck, whining about how everyone hates him, April 2, 2007


----------



## daveman

Samson said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is? I am? LMAO Hell yeah I do wanna take advantage of what the US has. What I do here in the US I would not be able to in Japan. Like for example, owning firearms, obtaining medical marijuana (I have a card) and not be discriminated against since i'm a woman. Women are treated like shit in Japan. I like it here much better here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my coworkers has a German national husband.  He's gone full-on redneck since they moved here -- hunting, fishing, boating, four-wheeling.  All things that are difficult if not impossible to do in Germany.  I don't think he wants to go back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was up in WY in a bar, and these guy were talking about their experiences as hunting guides for German Tourists.....
> 
> Hunting Prairie Dogs.
> 
> No shit, they flew all the fucking way from Berlin to Casper, WY to shoot Prarie Dogs, and it thrilled the crap out of them. They were even having a Taxidermist mail "trophy" Prarie Dogs back to them in Germany.
Click to expand...

  The German government hasn't made gun ownership illegal, but it's as good as.  It's very difficult to buy a weapon, and very difficult to get a hunting license.


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> Oh no, Beck isn't crazy or violent.
> 
> ''I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong?''
> Glenn Beck, responding to the question 'What would people do for $50 million?', 'The Glenn Beck Program,' May 17, 2005
> 
> ''This president I think has exposed himself over and over again as a guy who has a deep-seated hatred for white people or the white culture....I'm not saying he doesn't like white people, I'm saying he has a problem. This guy is, I believe, a racist.''
> Glenn Beck, on President Obama, sparking an advertiser exodus from his FOX News show, July 28, 2009
> 
> ''Barack Obama ... chose to use his name Barack for a reason -- to identify, not with America -- you don't take the name Barack to identify with America. You take the name Barack to identify with what? Your heritage? The heritage, maybe, of your father in Kenya, who is a radical? Is -- really? Searching for something to give him any kind of meaning, just as he was searching later in life for religion.''
> Glenn Beck, ''The Glenn Beck Program,'' Feb. 4, 2010
> 
> ''Fall to your knees and thank God for Fox News. Pray for Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch. Pray for them. Pray for strength and spine, and pray that everybody involved has chicken salad for lunch so it doesn't clog anybody's arteries. Keep them going.''
> Glenn Beck, asking listeners to pray for Ailes and Murdoch because they protect Fox from ''the outside world,'' The Glenn Beck Program, May 27, 2010
> 
> ''When you see the effects of what they're doing to the economy, remember these words: We will survive. No -- we'll do better than survive, we will thrive. As long as these people are not in control. They are taking you to a place to be slaughtered!''
> Glenn Beck, on FOX News, Nov. 3, 2009
> 
> ''I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today.''
> Glenn Beck, on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' Oct. 22, 2007
> 
> 'I want a chastity belt on this man. I want his every move watched in Washington. I don't trust this guy...This one could end with a dead intern. I'm just saying, it could end with a dead intern!''
> Glenn Beck, on Sen. Scott Brown saying his daughters are ''available'' during his election victory speech
> 
> ''Because if you are a white human that loves America and happens to be a Christian, forget about it, Jack.''
> Glenn Beck, whining about how everyone hates him, April 2, 2007


Only the first quote can be reasonably (and rightly, IMO) construed as advocating violence, although it mostly talks about him doing it himself.

The others?  No.  You may disagree with them, but they are in no way advocating violence.


----------



## Dante

CrusaderFrank said:


> Media Matter...
> 
> ...
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?



thanks for the link Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America


----------



## Avatar4321

Again, posting opinions is not demonstrating what facts he has wrong. 

You can't say he is teaching history or he is teaching it incorrectly and then refuse to show any instance where he got it wrong. Reality doesn't work that way.


----------



## Avatar4321

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, Beck isn't crazy or violent.
> 
> ''I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong?''
> Glenn Beck, responding to the question 'What would people do for $50 million?', 'The Glenn Beck Program,' May 17, 2005
> 
> ''This president I think has exposed himself over and over again as a guy who has a deep-seated hatred for white people or the white culture....I'm not saying he doesn't like white people, I'm saying he has a problem. This guy is, I believe, a racist.''
> Glenn Beck, on President Obama, sparking an advertiser exodus from his FOX News show, July 28, 2009
> 
> ''Barack Obama ... chose to use his name Barack for a reason -- to identify, not with America -- you don't take the name Barack to identify with America. You take the name Barack to identify with what? Your heritage? The heritage, maybe, of your father in Kenya, who is a radical? Is -- really? Searching for something to give him any kind of meaning, just as he was searching later in life for religion.''
> Glenn Beck, ''The Glenn Beck Program,'' Feb. 4, 2010
> 
> ''Fall to your knees and thank God for Fox News. Pray for Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch. Pray for them. Pray for strength and spine, and pray that everybody involved has chicken salad for lunch so it doesn't clog anybody's arteries. Keep them going.''
> Glenn Beck, asking listeners to pray for Ailes and Murdoch because they protect Fox from ''the outside world,'' The Glenn Beck Program, May 27, 2010
> 
> ''When you see the effects of what they're doing to the economy, remember these words: We will survive. No -- we'll do better than survive, we will thrive. As long as these people are not in control. They are taking you to a place to be slaughtered!''
> Glenn Beck, on FOX News, Nov. 3, 2009
> 
> ''I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today.''
> Glenn Beck, on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' Oct. 22, 2007
> 
> 'I want a chastity belt on this man. I want his every move watched in Washington. I don't trust this guy...This one could end with a dead intern. I'm just saying, it could end with a dead intern!''
> Glenn Beck, on Sen. Scott Brown saying his daughters are ''available'' during his election victory speech
> 
> ''Because if you are a white human that loves America and happens to be a Christian, forget about it, Jack.''
> Glenn Beck, whining about how everyone hates him, April 2, 2007
> 
> 
> 
> Only the first quote can be reasonably (and rightly, IMO) construed as advocating violence, although it mostly talks about him doing it himself.
> 
> The others?  No.  You may disagree with them, but they are in no way advocating violence.
Click to expand...


But apparently expressing one's opinion makes you violent.


----------



## daveman

Avatar4321 said:


> But apparently expressing one's opinion makes you violent.


Only if that opinion is contrary to prescribed leftist groupthink.  

Remember when dissent used to be patriotic?


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a problem defending Beck. You haven't provided a single shred of evidence that he is promoting violence.
> 
> Who would have thought that teaching history is promoting violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really going to sit there with your bald face hanging out and say he teaches history??  I have seen his "history lessons". I guess history has changed since I was in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does teach history. It's funny what you learn by looking at original records. I've always thought that was a good policy.
> 
> Isnt it funny how despite the fact that youve been given ample opportunity you still havent shown a single fact he has wrong.
Click to expand...


Didnt he say the president hates white people?


----------



## daveman

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really going to sit there with your bald face hanging out and say he teaches history??  I have seen his "history lessons". I guess history has changed since I was in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does teach history. It's funny what you learn by looking at original records. I've always thought that was a good policy.
> 
> Isnt it funny how despite the fact that youve been given ample opportunity you still havent shown a single fact he has wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didnt he say the president hates white people?
Click to expand...

Only the typical ones.


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really going to sit there with your bald face hanging out and say he teaches history??  I have seen his "history lessons". I guess history has changed since I was in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does teach history. It's funny what you learn by looking at original records. I've always thought that was a good policy.
> 
> Isnt it funny how despite the fact that youve been given ample opportunity you still havent shown a single fact he has wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didnt he say the president hates white people?
Click to expand...


That would be his opinion, based on the evidence he has seen, mainly from the President's own words. Opinions aren't facts

I think there is plenty of evidence that he doesn't like white people.

But then, I forgot. You guys define racist as Republican. So according to your definition, he can't be a racist.


----------



## Big Fitz

Bfgrn said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JiggsCasey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to steal my material, at least get it right, reactionary tool.
> 
> I suffer and watch/listen to Beck likely more often than you, clown-and-a-half. I have to.
> 
> He's an idiot, who extrapolates based on tired partisan reasoning. Well, sorta like half this board. He's also laughably effeminate, over dramatic, and amusingly pretentious.
> 
> 
> 
> With what you've said, I can easily call bullshit on you.  And as for stealing your material?  Puleeze... get over your bad self.
> 
> Let me ask you this simple question.  If he's such a faker and a liar, why has no one sued him for this?  He's got more than enough enemies who have the money and will to do so.  Fox can't afford to get busted with a scandal... Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scandal...will THIS do?
> 
> Glenn Beck, the guy who has such disregard and lack of respect for his viewers that he sets them up to be ripped off buying fools gold at 90% - 208% above the MELT value.
> 
> Congress Formally Opens Investigation into Goldline & Other Shady Gold Dealers
> 
> New York, NY  Rep. Anthony Weiner (D  Queens & Brooklyn) and House Commerce Subcommittee Chairman Bobby Rush (D  Chicago) formally announced a hearing of the Subcommittee on Commerce, Trade, and Consumer Protection to investigate the business practices of Goldline International, a precious metals dealer that uses aggressive sales tactics and conservative spokespeople such as Fox News Glenn Beck to sell overpriced gold coins. Weiner and Rush sent a letter to Goldline requesting information in preparation for the hearing.
> 
> The announcement follows an exposé on ABC News which detailed Goldlines business model. Additionally, the Santa Monica City Attorneys office launched a joint investigation with the Los Angeles County District Attorneys office into the possible criminal practices of Goldline International.
> 
> 
> Fools Gold: Inside the Glenn Beck Goldline Scheme
> 
> Goldline International is under investigation by the Santa Monica City Attorneys office, jointly with the Los Angeles County District Attorneys office, as well as being the subject of a separate investigation by Congress into the possible criminal practices.
> 
> The average Goldline markup was 90% above the melt value of the coin. The largest markup on any coin was 208% above the melt value. Furthermore, the average Goldline markup is 47% higher than better-priced competitors, with some of the companys markups going as high as 102% compared to its competitors on one of the coins they offered.
> 
>  Goldline Falsely Claims To Offer Good Investments
> 
> By selling gold at twice the melt value, the price of gold would need to double for consumers to break even on their investment.
> 
>  Goldline Salespeople Misrepresent Their Ability To Give Investment Advice
> 
> Sales people imply that they are investment advisors or financial advisers by offering investment advice, which insinuates that they have some sort of fiduciary responsibility to get you the most return on your investment.
> 
> However, since they are not licensed investment advisors, they have no such responsibility. In 2006, the Missouri Secretary of States Office, Securities Division filed formal consent order against Goldline for exactly this reason and recovered over $200k for an elderly consumer that was ripped off.
> 
>  Goldline Plays off Public Fears of Government Takeover and Has Formed an Unholy Alliance with Conservative Pundits to Drive a False Narrative
> 
> Goldline employs several conservative pundits to act as shills for its precious metal business, including Glenn Beck, Mike Huckabee, Laura Ingraham, and Fred Thompson. By drumming up public fears during financially uncertain times, conservative pundits are able to drive a false narrative. Glenn Beck for example has dedicated entire segments of his program to explaining why the U.S. money supply is destined for hyperinflation with Barack Obama as president. He will often promote the purchase of gold as the only safe investment alternative for consumers who want to safeguard their livelihoods. When the show cuts to commercial break, viewers are treated to an advertisement from Goldline.
> 
> Goldline rips off consumers, uses misleading and possibly illegal sales tactics, and deliberately manipulates public fears of an impending government takeover  this is a trifecta of terrible business practices, Weiner said. Its disgraceful that this company would capitalize on financially unstable times to prey upon peoples nest eggs.
Click to expand...




> Fools Gold: Inside the Glenn Beck Goldline Scheme



Ah yes, the manufactured "Goldline Scandal".

I suppose Michael Savage, Mike Gallagher, Rush Limbaugh and a dozen other conservative hosts who shill for Goldline are also profiteering?  They do exactly the same thing.  OMG!  It's a Vast Mic Conspiracy!!!!  Alert Ted Koppel!

Nice to see Innocent until proven guilty still exists in this nation particularly when the congressional investigation is a fraud.  BTW, Wiener has a history of histrionics, hysterics and tantrums for the sake of publicity.  And isn't it interesting that Weiner is a former Media Matters employee... Hmmmmmm!  Could there be a possible bit of collusion going on?  Ohhh no no no... that would be unethical!

Here are some partisan sources, since you saw fit to use them, quid pro quo.

 Anthony Weiner&#8217;s AAA Rated Attack on Beck and Goldline: Amateur, Arrogant and Asinine - Big Government

The Golden Witch Hunt: Left-Wing, Mainstream Media Target Gold Advertisers | NewsBusters.org

Rep. Anthony Weiner targets Glenn Beck and Goldline International - Kenneth P. Vogel - POLITICO.com

This is more of what's really going on.  Not the false allegations you're pimping as 'truthiness' from the blogosphere by a corrupt public official.  How IS that investigation going BTW?  Dropped due to lack of evidence?  

Tell me Bfgrn.  You ever do a post that didn't explode in your face?


----------



## Samson

Big Fitz said:


> Tell me Bfgrn.  You ever do a post that didn't explode in your face?



....."explode in his face"

_*OMG Big Fitz is making violent imagry!!!!*_


5
4
3
2
1........Bfgrn is able to sharpen his witty retort to include calling Big Fitz "pea brain" for the 1000th time, and then begin to whine about a "right wing conspiracy."


----------



## Natsumi

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Bfgrn.  You ever do a post that didn't explode in your face?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....."explode in his face"
> 
> _*OMG Big Fitz is making violent imagry!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 5
> 4
> 3
> 2
> 1........Bfgrn is able to sharpen his witty retort to include calling Big Fitz "pea brain" for the 1000th time, and then begin to whine about a "right wing conspiracy."
Click to expand...


You guys crack me up with this "Bfgrn" guy


----------



## Bfgrn

Samson said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scandal...will THIS do?
> 
> Glenn Beck, the guy who has such disregard and lack of respect for his viewers that he sets them up to be ripped off buying fools gold at 90% - 208% above the MELT value.
> 
> Congress Formally Opens Investigation into Goldline & Other Shady Gold Dealers
> 
> New York, NY  Rep. Anthony Weiner (D  Queens & Brooklyn) and House Commerce Subcommittee Chairman Bobby Rush (D  Chicago).
> 
> Goldline rips off consumers, uses misleading and possibly illegal sales tactics, and deliberately manipulates public fears of an impending government takeover  this is a trifecta of terrible business practices, Weiner said. Its disgraceful that this company would capitalize on financially unstable times to prey upon peoples nest eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It "will do" to discredit Goldline, but Beck doesn't work for Goldline, pea-brain.
> 
> _*Shit, all the sudden these guys are concerned about "People's Nest Eggs??" *_
> 
> Where the hell was Weiner and Rush when AIC was making wildly shakey hedgefund investments?
Click to expand...


Ah, yes he DOES work for Goldline. Glenn Beck is a paid spokesman for Goldline.

Why the Probe of Glenn Beck Sponsor Goldline Might Interest the FTC

The most interesting aspect of California authorities investigation of Goldline  sponsor of Fox News Channels Glenn Beck  is what information it might uncover about the relationship between Beck, his advertisers, and his bosses at Fox. That information might also be of interest to the FTC, which just issued new rules about celebrities who hook up with misleading advertisers.

The allegations that Goldline rips off its customers by selling gold coins at prices far higher than theyre worth have been around since December. Goldline is one of very few advertisers that has stuck by Beck since there was an exodus of sponsors after the right-wing talk show host called President Obama a racist who has a hatred for white people.

As I noted back in December 2009, the Beck-Goldline relationship appears to be in contravention of Foxs own rules for its on-air talent. And there appears to be no dividing line between Becks editorial views (you should buy gold because the economys on the verge of collapse) and the views of Goldline (gold is a safe haven for investors who believe the economys on the verge of collapse). Heres what we know about Beck, Goldine and News Corp. (NWS)s Fox unit as it relates to the advertising/editorial divide:

    * Beck has said on his radio show he is getting paid by Goldline and Goldline has called him its paid spokesman.
    * Beck continues to routinely endorse the buying of gold on shows where Goldline is a sponsor.
    * Beck has filmed a commercial for Goldline.
    * Beck has told his bosses at Fox he is not a paid spokesman for Goldline.
    * Fox prohibits any on-air talent from endorsing products or serving as an ad spokesman.
    * (And Beck apparently communicates with his bosses at Fox through his lawyers.)

The FTC issued new rules in October governing celebrities who get paid to endorse products. Basically, those payments must now be disclosed, and celebrities are no longer immune from action of they know the ads they appear in are misleading. Yet according to Fox itself, Beck has denied that he gets paid personally by Goldline.

Penalties for getting this disclosure thingy wrong are start at $11,000.

Why the Probe of Glenn Beck Sponsor Goldline Might Interest the FTC | BNET


----------



## Samson

Bfgrn said:


> according to Fox itself, Beck has denied that he gets paid personally by Goldline.
> 
> Penalties for getting this disclosure thingy wrong are start at $11,000.
> 
> Why the Probe of Glenn Beck Sponsor Goldline Might Interest the FTC | BNET



Probe of Goldline hasn't gone anywhere

bnet bloger hasn't proved Beck received a dime

You have nothing but smoke and mirrors.........Maybe I'll create a blog that will make ridiculous accusations so that morons on message boards can use it as "evidence," Titled:

Man with Pea-Brain: Why the Probe of Bfgrn Might Interest Science.


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Bfgrn.  You ever do a post that didn't explode in your face?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....."explode in his face"
> 
> _*OMG Big Fitz is making violent imagry!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 5
> 4
> 3
> 2
> 1........Bfgrn is able to sharpen his witty retort to include calling Big Fitz "pea brain" for the 1000th time, and then begin to whine about a "right wing conspiracy."
Click to expand...

well thank you Pat Grey!  ROFL


----------



## Big Fitz

Bfgrn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scandal...will THIS do?
> 
> Glenn Beck, the guy who has such disregard and lack of respect for his viewers that he sets them up to be ripped off buying fools gold at 90% - 208% above the MELT value.
> 
> Congress Formally Opens Investigation into Goldline & Other Shady Gold Dealers
> 
> New York, NY  Rep. Anthony Weiner (D  Queens & Brooklyn) and House Commerce Subcommittee Chairman Bobby Rush (D  Chicago).
> 
> Goldline rips off consumers, uses misleading and possibly illegal sales tactics, and deliberately manipulates public fears of an impending government takeover  this is a trifecta of terrible business practices, Weiner said. Its disgraceful that this company would capitalize on financially unstable times to prey upon peoples nest eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It "will do" to discredit Goldline, but Beck doesn't work for Goldline, pea-brain.
> 
> _*Shit, all the sudden these guys are concerned about "People's Nest Eggs??" *_
> 
> Where the hell was Weiner and Rush when AIC was making wildly shakey hedgefund investments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, yes he DOES work for Goldline. Glenn Beck is a paid spokesman for Goldline.
> 
> Why the Probe of Glenn Beck Sponsor Goldline Might Interest the FTC
> 
> The most interesting aspect of California authorities investigation of Goldline  sponsor of Fox News Channels Glenn Beck  is what information it might uncover about the relationship between Beck, his advertisers, and his bosses at Fox. That information might also be of interest to the FTC, which just issued new rules about celebrities who hook up with misleading advertisers.
> 
> The allegations that Goldline rips off its customers by selling gold coins at prices far higher than theyre worth have been around since December. Goldline is one of very few advertisers that has stuck by Beck since there was an exodus of sponsors after the right-wing talk show host called President Obama a racist who has a hatred for white people.
> 
> As I noted back in December 2009, the Beck-Goldline relationship appears to be in contravention of Foxs own rules for its on-air talent. And there appears to be no dividing line between Becks editorial views (you should buy gold because the economys on the verge of collapse) and the views of Goldline (gold is a safe haven for investors who believe the economys on the verge of collapse). Heres what we know about Beck, Goldine and News Corp. (NWS)s Fox unit as it relates to the advertising/editorial divide:
> 
> * Beck has said on his radio show he is getting paid by Goldline and Goldline has called him its paid spokesman.
> * Beck continues to routinely endorse the buying of gold on shows where Goldline is a sponsor.
> * Beck has filmed a commercial for Goldline.
> * Beck has told his bosses at Fox he is not a paid spokesman for Goldline.
> * Fox prohibits any on-air talent from endorsing products or serving as an ad spokesman.
> * (And Beck apparently communicates with his bosses at Fox through his lawyers.)
> 
> The FTC issued new rules in October governing celebrities who get paid to endorse products. Basically, those payments must now be disclosed, and celebrities are no longer immune from action of they know the ads they appear in are misleading. Yet according to Fox itself, Beck has denied that he gets paid personally by Goldline.
> 
> Penalties for getting this disclosure thingy wrong are start at $11,000.
> 
> Why the Probe of Glenn Beck Sponsor Goldline Might Interest the FTC | BNET
Click to expand...

Already been debunked as a partisan, and possibly illegal political attack by a sitting congressmen by the links in my last post which you obviously didn't read.

Maybe you can post your prison population graphs as a smoke screen and escape in the chaos?  Tell your liberal friends that you escaped by getting us conservative liquored up, surrounded us and escaped in the confusion after outwitting us.  YOU PEOPLE will believe anything.

OMGBIGFITZSAID"YOUPEOPLE"HEMUSTBEARACIST!


----------



## Big Fitz

> The FTC issued new rules in October governing celebrities who get paid to endorse products. Basically, those payments must now be disclosed, and celebrities are no longer immune from action of they know the ads they appear in are misleading. Yet according to Fox itself, Beck has denied that he gets paid personally by Goldline.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Probe Goldline but let's not ask the Federal Reserve who they doled out $ 2 TRILLION to without bothering to tell anyone.


----------



## Bfgrn

Big Fitz said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It "will do" to discredit Goldline, but Beck doesn't work for Goldline, pea-brain.
> 
> _*Shit, all the sudden these guys are concerned about "People's Nest Eggs??" *_
> 
> Where the hell was Weiner and Rush when AIC was making wildly shakey hedgefund investments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes he DOES work for Goldline. Glenn Beck is a paid spokesman for Goldline.
> 
> Why the Probe of Glenn Beck Sponsor Goldline Might Interest the FTC
> 
> The most interesting aspect of California authorities investigation of Goldline  sponsor of Fox News Channels Glenn Beck  is what information it might uncover about the relationship between Beck, his advertisers, and his bosses at Fox. That information might also be of interest to the FTC, which just issued new rules about celebrities who hook up with misleading advertisers.
> 
> The allegations that Goldline rips off its customers by selling gold coins at prices far higher than theyre worth have been around since December. Goldline is one of very few advertisers that has stuck by Beck since there was an exodus of sponsors after the right-wing talk show host called President Obama a racist who has a hatred for white people.
> 
> As I noted back in December 2009, the Beck-Goldline relationship appears to be in contravention of Foxs own rules for its on-air talent. And there appears to be no dividing line between Becks editorial views (you should buy gold because the economys on the verge of collapse) and the views of Goldline (gold is a safe haven for investors who believe the economys on the verge of collapse). Heres what we know about Beck, Goldine and News Corp. (NWS)s Fox unit as it relates to the advertising/editorial divide:
> 
> * Beck has said on his radio show he is getting paid by Goldline and Goldline has called him its paid spokesman.
> * Beck continues to routinely endorse the buying of gold on shows where Goldline is a sponsor.
> * Beck has filmed a commercial for Goldline.
> * Beck has told his bosses at Fox he is not a paid spokesman for Goldline.
> * Fox prohibits any on-air talent from endorsing products or serving as an ad spokesman.
> * (And Beck apparently communicates with his bosses at Fox through his lawyers.)
> 
> The FTC issued new rules in October governing celebrities who get paid to endorse products. Basically, those payments must now be disclosed, and celebrities are no longer immune from action of they know the ads they appear in are misleading. Yet according to Fox itself, Beck has denied that he gets paid personally by Goldline.
> 
> Penalties for getting this disclosure thingy wrong are start at $11,000.
> 
> Why the Probe of Glenn Beck Sponsor Goldline Might Interest the FTC | BNET
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already been debunked as a partisan, and possibly illegal political attack by a sitting congressmen by the links in my last post which you obviously didn't read.
> 
> Maybe you can post your prison population graphs as a smoke screen and escape in the chaos?  Tell your liberal friends that you escaped by getting us conservative liquored up, surrounded us and escaped in the confusion after outwitting us.  YOU PEOPLE will believe anything.
> 
> OMGBIGFITZSAID"YOUPEOPLE"HEMUSTBEARACIST!
Click to expand...


You didn't 'debunk' anything. Claiming victory every time I hand you your head doesn't make it true.

Did your mommy READ the POLITICO article to you...because all it does is reinforce what I POSTED.

Then you expect adults with a brain to take Andrew Breitbart seriously...WOW you really ARE a pea brain.

Breitbart's article criticizes consumer protection in proposed legislation???

_In addition, Congressman Weiner is proposing legislation to protect consumers by requiring full disclosure of:

    a. Hidden fees.
    b. Purchase price/Melt value/Resale value.
    c. How much the cost of gold will need to rise in the value for the customers
    investment to be profitable._

Heaven FORBID these precious metal rip off artists will be forced to disclose information that protects consumers!

What is truly the 800 lb gorilla of irony in the room; Glenn Beck, Michael Savage, Mike Gallagher, Rush Limbaugh and all the other right wing pundits that shill fools gold may not CALL you pea brains, they just TREAT you like pea brains because they KNOW what I know...you are pea brains ...


----------



## Big Fitz

Yes Bfgrn... Capitalism is the essense of evil.  Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.  Wow... are you just missing the days you could buy slaves off the boat or something?  Should you even be allowed to be paid for work?  Apparently the term "Caveat Emptor" is lost on you economic nihilists.

You have ZERO proof of fraud happening and you wanna start hanging people because some former Media Matters SHILL got elected to congress and is ABUSING HIS POSITION to make false allegations and claims to intimidate citizens who don't even live in his district for crimes that DON'T EVEN EXIST?!?!?!??!  All you have are claims of stupid consumers if even those aren't shills providing cover for a fucking fascist.   (oooOOOoooo GODWIN! GODWIN!  :rolleyes)

You are a fucking tard.  No... amend that.  You're a Tard's Tard.  The other tards would look up to you if they could figure out what the word "UP" meant!

Congrats, you've earned your new monicker:  Tardtard.

and have some lolcat frosting.


----------



## Liability

Bfgrn said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes he DOES work for Goldline. Glenn Beck is a paid spokesman for Goldline.
> 
> Why the Probe of Glenn Beck Sponsor Goldline Might Interest the FTC
> 
> The most interesting aspect of California authorities investigation of Goldline  sponsor of Fox News Channels Glenn Beck  is what information it might uncover about the relationship between Beck, his advertisers, and his bosses at Fox. That information might also be of interest to the FTC, which just issued new rules about celebrities who hook up with misleading advertisers.
> 
> The allegations that Goldline rips off its customers by selling gold coins at prices far higher than theyre worth have been around since December. Goldline is one of very few advertisers that has stuck by Beck since there was an exodus of sponsors after the right-wing talk show host called President Obama a racist who has a hatred for white people.
> 
> As I noted back in December 2009, the Beck-Goldline relationship appears to be in contravention of Foxs own rules for its on-air talent. And there appears to be no dividing line between Becks editorial views (you should buy gold because the economys on the verge of collapse) and the views of Goldline (gold is a safe haven for investors who believe the economys on the verge of collapse). Heres what we know about Beck, Goldine and News Corp. (NWS)s Fox unit as it relates to the advertising/editorial divide:
> 
> * Beck has said on his radio show he is getting paid by Goldline and Goldline has called him its paid spokesman.
> * Beck continues to routinely endorse the buying of gold on shows where Goldline is a sponsor.
> * Beck has filmed a commercial for Goldline.
> * Beck has told his bosses at Fox he is not a paid spokesman for Goldline.
> * Fox prohibits any on-air talent from endorsing products or serving as an ad spokesman.
> * (And Beck apparently communicates with his bosses at Fox through his lawyers.)
> 
> The FTC issued new rules in October governing celebrities who get paid to endorse products. Basically, those payments must now be disclosed, and celebrities are no longer immune from action of they know the ads they appear in are misleading. Yet according to Fox itself, Beck has denied that he gets paid personally by Goldline.
> 
> Penalties for getting this disclosure thingy wrong are start at $11,000.
> 
> Why the Probe of Glenn Beck Sponsor Goldline Might Interest the FTC | BNET
> 
> 
> 
> Already been debunked as a partisan, and possibly illegal political attack by a sitting congressmen by the links in my last post which you obviously didn't read.
> 
> Maybe you can post your prison population graphs as a smoke screen and escape in the chaos?  Tell your liberal friends that you escaped by getting us conservative liquored up, surrounded us and escaped in the confusion after outwitting us.  YOU PEOPLE will believe anything.
> 
> OMGBIGFITZSAID"YOUPEOPLE"HEMUSTBEARACIST!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You didn't 'debunk' anything. Claiming victory every time I hand you your head doesn't make it true.* * * * *
Click to expand...


But claiming that you have ever handed anybody their head does make it true?



You are a retard, Bfgrn.  You couldn't find your ass with both hands if the light went out in your outhouse.  

You have had your lunch stolen and stepped on; you have been bitch-slapped and humiliated and yet you still claim "Bfgrn wins!"


----------



## Bfgrn

Big Fitz said:


> Yes Bfgrn... Capitalism is the essense of evil.  Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.  Wow... are you just missing the days you could buy slaves off the boat or something?  Should you even be allowed to be paid for work?  Apparently the term "Caveat Emptor" is lost on you economic nihilists.
> 
> You have ZERO proof of fraud happening and you wanna start hanging people because some former Media Matters SHILL got elected to congress and is ABUSING HIS POSITION to make false allegations and claims to intimidate citizens who don't even live in his district for crimes that DON'T EVEN EXIST?!?!?!??!  All you have are claims of stupid consumers if even those aren't shills providing cover for a fucking fascist.   (oooOOOoooo GODWIN! GODWIN!  :rolleyes)
> 
> You are a fucking tard.  No... amend that.  You're a Tard's Tard.  The other tards would look up to you if they could figure out what the word "UP" meant!
> 
> Congrats, you've earned your new monicker:  Tardtard.
> 
> and have some lolcat frosting.



Hey pea brain...YELLING won't change the facts.

FACTS:
Consumers, not Congressman have filed complaints against Goldline International.

'Capitalism is the essense of evil.  Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.'

I don't agree with your assessment. Capitalism is not evil, and people should be allowed to be paid for work they do.

AND...consumers should be made aware of unethical businesses and unethical business practices.

To steal a phrase from you right wing pea brains...

IF Goldline is Innocent, they have nothing to worry about...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Natsumi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Bfgrn.  You ever do a post that didn't explode in your face?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....."explode in his face"
> 
> _*OMG Big Fitz is making violent imagry!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 5
> 4
> 3
> 2
> 1........Bfgrn is able to sharpen his witty retort to include calling Big Fitz "pea brain" for the 1000th time, and then begin to whine about a "right wing conspiracy."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys crack me up with this "Bfgrn" guy
Click to expand...


Yeah. He's not a real poster. 

A few of the Conservatives here take turns posting as Bfgrn, TruthMatters and Rdean and try to post the absolute stupidest thing a Liberal would say.

It cracks me up all the time


----------



## Rinata

Avatar4321 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He does teach history. It's funny what you learn by looking at original records. I've always thought that was a good policy.
> 
> Isnt it funny how despite the fact that youve been given ample opportunity you still havent shown a single fact he has wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt he say the president hates white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be his opinion, based on the evidence he has seen, mainly from the President's own words. Opinions aren't facts
> 
> I think there is plenty of evidence that he doesn't like white people.
> 
> But then, I forgot. You guys define racist as Republican. So according to your definition, he can't be a racist.
Click to expand...


That is just one of the stupidest comments anybody could make. He was raised by his white relatives and he loved them. On what basis can anybody claim he hates white people??? Let's hear it, you know-it-all???


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Rinata said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt he say the president hates white people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be his opinion, based on the evidence he has seen, mainly from the President's own words. Opinions aren't facts
> 
> I think there is plenty of evidence that he doesn't like white people.
> 
> But then, I forgot. You guys define racist as Republican. So according to your definition, he can't be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just one of the stupidest comments anybody could make. He was raised by his white relatives and he loved them. On what basis can anybody claim he hates white people??? Let's hear it, you know-it-all???
Click to expand...




> When people who dont know me well, black or white, discover my background (and it is usually a discovery, for I ceased to advertise my mothers race at the age of twelve or thirteen, when I began to suspect that by doing so I was ingratiating myself to whites), I see the split-second adjustments they have to make, the searching of my eyes for some telltale sign. They no longer know who I am. Privately, they guess at my troubled heart, I suppose  the mixed blood, the divided soul, the ghostly image of the tragic mulatto trapped between two worlds. And if I were to explain that no, the tragedy is not mine, or at least not mine alone, it is yours, sons and daughters of Plymouth Rock and Ellis Island, it is yours, children of Africa, it is the tragedy of both my wifes six-year-old cousin and his white first grade classmates, so that you need not guess at what troubles me, its on the nightly news for all to see, and that if we could acknowledge at least that much then the tragic cycle begins to break downwell, I suspect that I sound incurably naive, wedded to lost hopes, like those Communists who peddle their newspapers on the fringes of various college towns. Or worse, I sound like Im trying to hide from myself.


Dreams of My Father: Introduction: (p. xv)

She was a good looking woman, Joyce was with her green eyes and honey skin and pouty lips. We lived in the same dorm room my freshman year, and all the brothers were after her. One day I asked her if she was going to the Black Students Association meeting. She looked at me funny, then started shaking her head like a baby who doesnt want what it sees on the spoon.

Im not black, Joyce said. Im multiracial. Then she started telling me about her father, who happened to be Italian and was the sweetest man in the world; and her mother, who happened to be part African and part French and part Native American and part something else. Why should I have to choose between them? she asked me. Her voice cracked, and I thought she was going to cry. Its not white people who are making me choose. Maybe it used to be that way, but now theyre willing to treat a person. No  its black people who always have to make everything racial. Theyre the ones making me choose. Theyre the ones telling me I cant be who I am

They, they, they. That was the problem with people like Joyce. They talked about the richness of their multicultural heritage and it sounded real good, until you noticed that they avoided black people



> To avoid being mistaken for a sellout, I chose my friends carefully. The more politically active black students. The foreign students. The Chicanos. The Marxist professors and structural feminists and punk-rock performance poets. We smoked cigarettes and wore leather jackets. At night, in the dorms, we discussed neocolonialism, Franz Fanon, Eurocentrism, and patriarchy. When we ground out our cigarettes in the hallway carpet or set our stereos so loud that the walls began to shake, we were resisting bourgeois societys stifling constraints. We werent indifferent or careless or insecure. We were alienated. But this strategy alone couldnt provide the distance I wanted, from Joyce or my past. After all, there were thousands of so-called campus radicals, most of them white and tenured and happily tolerated. No, it remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names.


Dreams of My Father (Pgs 100-101)



> I had all but given up on organizing when I recieved a call from Marty Kaufman. He explained that hed started an organizing drive in Chicago and was looking to hire a trainee. Hed be in New York the following week and suggested that we meet at a coffee shop on Lexington.
> 
> His appearance didnt inspire much confidence. He was a white man of medium height wearing a rumple suit over a pudgy frame. His face was heavy with two-day-old whiskers; behind a pair of thick, wire-rimmed glasses, his eyes seemed set in a perpetual squint. As he rose from the booth to shake my hand, he spilled some tea on his shirt
> 
> He ordered more hot water and told me about himself. He was Jewish, in his late thirties, had been reared in New york. He had started organizing in the sixties with the student protests, and ended up staying with it for fifteen years. Farmers in Nebraska. Blacks in Philadelphia. Mexicans in Chicago. Now he was trying to pull urban blacks and suburban whites together around a plan to save manufacturing jobs in metropolitan Chicago. He needed somebody to work with him, he said. Somebody black.
> 
> He offered to start me off at ten thousand dollars the first year, with a two-thousand-dollar travel allowance to buy a car; the salary would go up if things worked out. After he was gone, I took the long way home, along the East River promenade, and tried to figure out what to make of the man. He was smart, I decided. He seemed committed to his work. Still, there was something about him that made me wary. A little too sure of himself, maybe. And white  hed said himself that that was a problem.


Dreams of My Father (pgs. 141-142)

And from his book "Audacity of Hope":

"It is this world, a world where cruise ships throw away more food in a day than most residents of Port-au-Prince see in a year, where white folks greed runs a world in need, apartheid in one hemisphere, apathy in another hemisphereThats the world! On which hope sits!" 

"The point I was making was not that my grandmother harbors any racial animosity. She doesn't. But she is a typical white person who, if she sees somebody on the street that she doesn't know, there's a reaction that's been bred into our experiences that don't go away, and that sometimes comes out in the wrong way, and that's just the nature of race in our society." 

"It was usually an effective tactic, another one of those tricks I had learned: (White) People were satisfied so long as you were courteous and smiled and made no sudden moves. They were more than satisfied, they were relieved -- such a pleasant surprise to find a well-mannered young black man who didn't seem angry all the time."


----------



## Liability

Aw shit.  I'm white, too.  That means I have a "problem" according to the President.

Gotta be wary of white people.



> Lord loves a workin' man; don't trust whitey; see a doctor and get rid of it.


  Navin.


----------



## Bfgrn

Liability said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already been debunked as a partisan, and possibly illegal political attack by a sitting congressmen by the links in my last post which you obviously didn't read.
> 
> Maybe you can post your prison population graphs as a smoke screen and escape in the chaos?  Tell your liberal friends that you escaped by getting us conservative liquored up, surrounded us and escaped in the confusion after outwitting us.  YOU PEOPLE will believe anything.
> 
> OMGBIGFITZSAID"YOUPEOPLE"HEMUSTBEARACIST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You didn't 'debunk' anything. Claiming victory every time I hand you your head doesn't make it true.* * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But claiming that you have ever handed anybody their head does make it true?
> 
> 
> 
> You are a retard, Bfgrn.  You couldn't find your ass with both hands if the light went out in your outhouse.
> 
> You have had your lunch stolen and stepped on; you have been bitch-slapped and humiliated and yet you still claim "Bfgrn wins!"
Click to expand...


OK LIE-ability... if you want to be part of the pea brain coalition and defend your fellow pea brain BIG Fizzzzzzzz, then here is your assignment...

Bring me the 'debunking' in the POLITICO article pea brain BIG Fizzzzzzzz claims 'debunks' what I posted...


----------



## Bfgrn

Lonestar_logic said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be his opinion, based on the evidence he has seen, mainly from the President's own words. Opinions aren't facts
> 
> I think there is plenty of evidence that he doesn't like white people.
> 
> But then, I forgot. You guys define racist as Republican. So according to your definition, he can't be a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one of the stupidest comments anybody could make. He was raised by his white relatives and he loved them. On what basis can anybody claim he hates white people??? Let's hear it, you know-it-all???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dreams of My Father: Introduction: (p. xv)
> 
> She was a good looking woman, Joyce was with her green eyes and honey skin and pouty lips. We lived in the same dorm room my freshman year, and all the brothers were after her. One day I asked her if she was going to the Black Students Association meeting. She looked at me funny, then started shaking her head like a baby who doesnt want what it sees on the spoon.
> 
> Im not black, Joyce said. Im multiracial. Then she started telling me about her father, who happened to be Italian and was the sweetest man in the world; and her mother, who happened to be part African and part French and part Native American and part something else. Why should I have to choose between them? she asked me. Her voice cracked, and I thought she was going to cry. Its not white people who are making me choose. Maybe it used to be that way, but now theyre willing to treat a person. No  its black people who always have to make everything racial. Theyre the ones making me choose. Theyre the ones telling me I cant be who I am
> 
> They, they, they. That was the problem with people like Joyce. They talked about the richness of their multicultural heritage and it sounded real good, until you noticed that they avoided black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid being mistaken for a sellout, I chose my friends carefully. The more politically active black students. The foreign students. The Chicanos. The Marxist professors and structural feminists and punk-rock performance poets. We smoked cigarettes and wore leather jackets. At night, in the dorms, we discussed neocolonialism, Franz Fanon, Eurocentrism, and patriarchy. When we ground out our cigarettes in the hallway carpet or set our stereos so loud that the walls began to shake, we were resisting bourgeois societys stifling constraints. We werent indifferent or careless or insecure. We were alienated. But this strategy alone couldnt provide the distance I wanted, from Joyce or my past. After all, there were thousands of so-called campus radicals, most of them white and tenured and happily tolerated. No, it remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dreams of My Father (Pgs 100-101)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had all but given up on organizing when I recieved a call from Marty Kaufman. He explained that hed started an organizing drive in Chicago and was looking to hire a trainee. Hed be in New York the following week and suggested that we meet at a coffee shop on Lexington.
> 
> His appearance didnt inspire much confidence. He was a white man of medium height wearing a rumple suit over a pudgy frame. His face was heavy with two-day-old whiskers; behind a pair of thick, wire-rimmed glasses, his eyes seemed set in a perpetual squint. As he rose from the booth to shake my hand, he spilled some tea on his shirt
> 
> He ordered more hot water and told me about himself. He was Jewish, in his late thirties, had been reared in New york. He had started organizing in the sixties with the student protests, and ended up staying with it for fifteen years. Farmers in Nebraska. Blacks in Philadelphia. Mexicans in Chicago. *Now he was trying to pull urban blacks and suburban whites together around a plan to save manufacturing jobs in metropolitan Chicago. He needed somebody to work with him, he said. Somebody black.
> 
> He offered to start me off at ten thousand dollars the first year, with a two-thousand-dollar travel allowance to buy a car; the salary would go up if things worked out. After he was gone, I took the long way home, along the East River promenade, and tried to figure out what to make of the man. He was smart, I decided. He seemed committed to his work. Still, there was something about him that made me wary. A little too sure of himself, maybe. And white  hed said himself that that was a problem.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dreams of My Father (pgs. 141-142)
> 
> And from his book "Audacity of Hope":
> 
> "It is this world, a world where cruise ships throw away more food in a day than most residents of Port-au-Prince see in a year, where white folks greed runs a world in need, apartheid in one hemisphere, apathy in another hemisphereThats the world! On which hope sits!"
> 
> "The point I was making was not that my grandmother harbors any racial animosity. She doesn't. But she is a typical white person who, if she sees somebody on the street that she doesn't know, there's a reaction that's been bred into our experiences that don't go away, and that sometimes comes out in the wrong way, and that's just the nature of race in our society."
> 
> "It was usually an effective tactic, another one of those tricks I had learned: (White) People were satisfied so long as you were courteous and smiled and made no sudden moves. They were more than satisfied, they were relieved -- such a pleasant surprise to find a well-mannered young black man who didn't seem angry all the time."
Click to expand...


The full quote shows that Obama's mention of Marty Kaufman's race is made only after Kaufman raises it as a potential problem in light of his consideration to hire Obama for a job on a community organizing drive.

Obama took the job. "Kaufman" is actually a pseudonym. Obama told Chicago Sun-Times reporter Lynn Sweet that the man's real name was Gerald Kellman, who was Obama's boss at his first job in Chicago as a community organizer at the Calumet Community Religious Conference. Obama worked for him for three years before going on to law school. Kellman has said of Obama: "One of the remarkable things is how well he listens to people who are opposed to him."

---------------------------------------------
Building strawman monsters, an epidemic affliction of the 'under the bed', right wing fear filled pea brain mind...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rinata said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Defending your god huh frankie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand what the First Amendment means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot!!! He is encouraging violence!!! And you can shove the first amendment. It sure hasn't helped anybody wanting to use fowl language, has it?? Why should it be enforced for an evil man that lies and wants to promote death and hate?? Oh, he can say whatever he wants. Screw him.
> 
> And he is lying about the foundation anyway, you moron!!
Click to expand...


Asa long as he doesn't tell the truth you reallyt don't care what Beck as to say. Screw you. Beck doesn't have to say a thing because we are on to obama and the democrats game. count down in Nov. when America does the first of a few flush to remove the shit from the white house on down.


----------



## Liability

Bfgrn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You didn't 'debunk' anything. Claiming victory every time I hand you your head doesn't make it true.* * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But claiming that you have ever handed anybody their head does make it true?
> 
> 
> 
> You are a retard, Bfgrn.  You couldn't find your ass with both hands if the light went out in your outhouse.
> 
> You have had your lunch stolen and stepped on; you have been bitch-slapped and humiliated and yet you still claim "Bfgrn wins!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK LIE-ability... if you want to be part of the pea brain coalition and defend your fellow pea brain BIG Fizzzzzzzz, then here is your assignment...
> 
> Bring me the 'debunking' in the POLITICO article pea brain BIG Fizzzzzzzz claims 'debunks' what I posted...
Click to expand...


Wow.  That was like all incredibly impressive and shit.  THIS time not only did you invoke the ultimate win-word in any discussion (oh nozies, Bfgrn called us pea-brains --- yet again!) but you ALSO called me "LIE-ability."  Wherever do you come up with such genius?  Oh to be you.  Why, you might as well declare "victory" again and advise your admiring reflection in the mirror how you "handed me my head."  

I mean, that IS your latest over-powering turn of phrase, right?

By the way, if you find yourself lost when chatting with your betters, like Fitz, you could just politely ask him for clarification.  he's got a huge generous streak.  He would be more than happy to explain things to you using small words.  But you ARE gonna have to pay attention, m'kay?  Good.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Bfgrn said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one of the stupidest comments anybody could make. He was raised by his white relatives and he loved them. On what basis can anybody claim he hates white people??? Let's hear it, you know-it-all???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreams of My Father: Introduction: (p. xv)
> 
> She was a good looking woman, Joyce was with her green eyes and honey skin and pouty lips. We lived in the same dorm room my freshman year, and all the brothers were after her. One day I asked her if she was going to the Black Students Association meeting. She looked at me funny, then started shaking her head like a baby who doesnt want what it sees on the spoon.
> 
> Im not black, Joyce said. Im multiracial. Then she started telling me about her father, who happened to be Italian and was the sweetest man in the world; and her mother, who happened to be part African and part French and part Native American and part something else. Why should I have to choose between them? she asked me. Her voice cracked, and I thought she was going to cry. Its not white people who are making me choose. Maybe it used to be that way, but now theyre willing to treat a person. No  its black people who always have to make everything racial. Theyre the ones making me choose. Theyre the ones telling me I cant be who I am
> 
> They, they, they. That was the problem with people like Joyce. They talked about the richness of their multicultural heritage and it sounded real good, until you noticed that they avoided black people
> 
> 
> Dreams of My Father (Pgs 100-101)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had all but given up on organizing when I recieved a call from Marty Kaufman. He explained that hed started an organizing drive in Chicago and was looking to hire a trainee. Hed be in New York the following week and suggested that we meet at a coffee shop on Lexington.
> 
> His appearance didnt inspire much confidence. He was a white man of medium height wearing a rumple suit over a pudgy frame. His face was heavy with two-day-old whiskers; behind a pair of thick, wire-rimmed glasses, his eyes seemed set in a perpetual squint. As he rose from the booth to shake my hand, he spilled some tea on his shirt
> 
> He ordered more hot water and told me about himself. He was Jewish, in his late thirties, had been reared in New york. He had started organizing in the sixties with the student protests, and ended up staying with it for fifteen years. Farmers in Nebraska. Blacks in Philadelphia. Mexicans in Chicago. *Now he was trying to pull urban blacks and suburban whites together around a plan to save manufacturing jobs in metropolitan Chicago. He needed somebody to work with him, he said. Somebody black.
> 
> He offered to start me off at ten thousand dollars the first year, with a two-thousand-dollar travel allowance to buy a car; the salary would go up if things worked out. After he was gone, I took the long way home, along the East River promenade, and tried to figure out what to make of the man. He was smart, I decided. He seemed committed to his work. Still, there was something about him that made me wary. A little too sure of himself, maybe. And white  hed said himself that that was a problem.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dreams of My Father (pgs. 141-142)
> 
> And from his book "Audacity of Hope":
> 
> "It is this world, a world where cruise ships throw away more food in a day than most residents of Port-au-Prince see in a year, where white folks greed runs a world in need, apartheid in one hemisphere, apathy in another hemisphereThats the world! On which hope sits!"
> 
> "The point I was making was not that my grandmother harbors any racial animosity. She doesn't. But she is a typical white person who, if she sees somebody on the street that she doesn't know, there's a reaction that's been bred into our experiences that don't go away, and that sometimes comes out in the wrong way, and that's just the nature of race in our society."
> 
> "It was usually an effective tactic, another one of those tricks I had learned: (White) People were satisfied so long as you were courteous and smiled and made no sudden moves. They were more than satisfied, they were relieved -- such a pleasant surprise to find a well-mannered young black man who didn't seem angry all the time."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The full quote shows that Obama's mention of Marty Kaufman's race is made only after Kaufman raises it as a potential problem in light of his consideration to hire Obama for a job on a community organizing drive.
> 
> Obama took the job. "Kaufman" is actually a pseudonym. Obama told Chicago Sun-Times reporter Lynn Sweet that the man's real name was Gerald Kellman, who was Obama's boss at his first job in Chicago as a community organizer at the Calumet Community Religious Conference. Obama worked for him for three years before going on to law school. Kellman has said of Obama: "One of the remarkable things is how well he listens to people who are opposed to him."
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> Building strawman monsters, an epidemic affliction of the 'under the bed', right wing fear filled pea brain mind...
Click to expand...


Obama is still a racist.


----------



## Bfgrn

Liability said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> But claiming that you have ever handed anybody their head does make it true?
> 
> 
> 
> You are a retard, Bfgrn.  You couldn't find your ass with both hands if the light went out in your outhouse.
> 
> You have had your lunch stolen and stepped on; you have been bitch-slapped and humiliated and yet you still claim "Bfgrn wins!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK LIE-ability... if you want to be part of the pea brain coalition and defend your fellow pea brain BIG Fizzzzzzzz, then here is your assignment...
> 
> Bring me the 'debunking' in the POLITICO article pea brain BIG Fizzzzzzzz claims 'debunks' what I posted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  That was like all incredibly impressive and shit.  THIS time not only did you invoke the ultimate win-word in any discussion (oh nozies, Bfgrn called us pea-brains --- yet again!) but you ALSO called me "LIE-ability."  Wherever do you come up with such genius?  Oh to be you.  Why, you might as well declare "victory" again and advise your admiring reflection in the mirror how you "handed me my head."
> 
> I mean, that IS your latest over-powering turn of phrase, right?
> 
> By the way, if you find yourself lost when chatting with your betters, like Fitz, you could just politely ask him for clarification.  he's got a huge generous streak.  He would be more than happy to explain things to you using small words.  But you ARE gonna have to pay attention, m'kay?  Good.
Click to expand...


WOW, all those words to say: "I can't bring the 'debunking' in the POLITICO article pea brain BIG Fizzzzzzzz claims 'debunks' what Bfgrn posted...


----------



## Dante

I can't hear what you are saying
I can't hear what you are saying


I can't hear what you are saying


I can't hear what you are saying


Liability said:


> Aw shit.  I'm white, too.  That means I have a "problem" according to the President.
> 
> Gotta be wary of white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord loves a workin' man; don't trust whitey; see a doctor and get rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Navin.
Click to expand...


I can't hear what you are saying


I can't hear what you are saying


I can't hear what you are saying


----------



## Liability

Bfgrn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK LIE-ability... if you want to be part of the pea brain coalition and defend your fellow pea brain BIG Fizzzzzzzz, then here is your assignment...
> 
> Bring me the 'debunking' in the POLITICO article pea brain BIG Fizzzzzzzz claims 'debunks' what I posted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  That was like all incredibly impressive and shit.  THIS time not only did you invoke the ultimate win-word in any discussion (oh nozies, Bfgrn called us pea-brains --- yet again!) but you ALSO called me "LIE-ability."  Wherever do you come up with such genius?  Oh to be you.  Why, you might as well declare "victory" again and advise your admiring reflection in the mirror how you "handed me my head."
> 
> I mean, that IS your latest over-powering turn of phrase, right?
> 
> By the way, if you find yourself lost when chatting with your betters, like Fitz, you could just politely ask him for clarification.  he's got a huge generous streak.  He would be more than happy to explain things to you using small words.  But you ARE gonna have to pay attention, m'kay?  Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW, all those words to say: "I can't bring the 'debunking' in the POLITICO article pea brain BIG Fizzzzzzzz claims 'debunks' what Bfgrn posted...
Click to expand...



Wow.  More words like "pea-brain" and Fizzzz.  

Yes indeed.  You may have nothing, and it certainly shows, but at least you never will.

Again.  As I properly directed you:  Ask him.  He left the links for you.  Must he read the words to you, too?

Why can't you just admit that you have been pwnd -- yet again?


----------



## Dante

.yes indeed..



Liability said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  That was like all incredibly impressive and shit.  THIS time not only did you invoke the ultimate win-word in any discussion (oh nozies, Bfgrn called us pea-brains --- yet again!) but you ALSO called me "LIE-ability."  Wherever do you come up with such genius?  Oh to be you.  Why, you might as well declare "victory" again and advise your admiring reflection in the mirror how you "handed me my head."
> 
> I mean, that IS your latest over-powering turn of phrase, right?
> 
> By the way, if you find yourself lost when chatting with your betters, like Fitz, you could just politely ask him for clarification.  he's got a huge generous streak.  He would be more than happy to explain things to you using small words.  But you ARE gonna have to pay attention, m'kay?  Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, all those words to say: "I can't bring the 'debunking' in the POLITICO article pea brain BIG Fizzzzzzzz claims 'debunks' what Bfgrn posted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  More words like "pea-brain" and Fizzzz.
> 
> Yes indeed.  You may have nothing, and it certainly shows, but at least you never will.
> 
> Again.  As I properly directed you:  Ask him.  He left the links for you.  Must he read the words to you, too?
> 
> Why can't you just admit that you have been pwnd -- yet again?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bfgrn

Liability said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  That was like all incredibly impressive and shit.  THIS time not only did you invoke the ultimate win-word in any discussion (oh nozies, Bfgrn called us pea-brains --- yet again!) but you ALSO called me "LIE-ability."  Wherever do you come up with such genius?  Oh to be you.  Why, you might as well declare "victory" again and advise your admiring reflection in the mirror how you "handed me my head."
> 
> I mean, that IS your latest over-powering turn of phrase, right?
> 
> By the way, if you find yourself lost when chatting with your betters, like Fitz, you could just politely ask him for clarification.  he's got a huge generous streak.  He would be more than happy to explain things to you using small words.  But you ARE gonna have to pay attention, m'kay?  Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, all those words to say: "I can't bring the 'debunking' in the POLITICO article pea brain BIG Fizzzzzzzz claims 'debunks' what Bfgrn posted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  More words like "pea-brain" and Fizzzz.
> 
> Yes indeed.  You may have nothing, and it certainly shows, but at least you never will.
> 
> Again.  As I properly directed you:  Ask him.  He left the links for you.  Must he read the words to you, too?
> 
> Why can't you just admit that you have been pwnd -- yet again?
Click to expand...


Yes, pea brain, your pea brain cohort BIG Fizzzzzzzz left links... one link he claims 'debunks' my post was the POLITICO article you continue to ignore...

Rep. Anthony Weiner targets Glenn Beck and Goldline International - Kenneth P. Vogel - POLITICO.com

Are you THAT obtuse? Are you allowed to cross the street without your mommy?


----------



## Rinata

Lonestar_logic said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be his opinion, based on the evidence he has seen, mainly from the President's own words. Opinions aren't facts
> 
> I think there is plenty of evidence that he doesn't like white people.
> 
> But then, I forgot. You guys define racist as Republican. So according to your definition, he can't be a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just one of the stupidest comments anybody could make. He was raised by his white relatives and he loved them. On what basis can anybody claim he hates white people??? Let's hear it, you know-it-all???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dreams of My Father: Introduction: (p. xv)
> 
> She was a good looking woman, Joyce was with her green eyes and honey skin and pouty lips. We lived in the same dorm room my freshman year, and all the brothers were after her. One day I asked her if she was going to the Black Students Association meeting. She looked at me funny, then started shaking her head like a baby who doesnt want what it sees on the spoon.
> 
> Im not black, Joyce said. Im multiracial. Then she started telling me about her father, who happened to be Italian and was the sweetest man in the world; and her mother, who happened to be part African and part French and part Native American and part something else. Why should I have to choose between them? she asked me. Her voice cracked, and I thought she was going to cry. Its not white people who are making me choose. Maybe it used to be that way, but now theyre willing to treat a person. No  its black people who always have to make everything racial. Theyre the ones making me choose. Theyre the ones telling me I cant be who I am
> 
> They, they, they. That was the problem with people like Joyce. They talked about the richness of their multicultural heritage and it sounded real good, until you noticed that they avoided black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid being mistaken for a sellout, I chose my friends carefully. The more politically active black students. The foreign students. The Chicanos. The Marxist professors and structural feminists and punk-rock performance poets. We smoked cigarettes and wore leather jackets. At night, in the dorms, we discussed neocolonialism, Franz Fanon, Eurocentrism, and patriarchy. When we ground out our cigarettes in the hallway carpet or set our stereos so loud that the walls began to shake, we were resisting bourgeois societys stifling constraints. We werent indifferent or careless or insecure. We were alienated. But this strategy alone couldnt provide the distance I wanted, from Joyce or my past. After all, there were thousands of so-called campus radicals, most of them white and tenured and happily tolerated. No, it remained necessary to prove which side you were on, to show your loyalty to the black masses, to strike out and name names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dreams of My Father (Pgs 100-101)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had all but given up on organizing when I recieved a call from Marty Kaufman. He explained that hed started an organizing drive in Chicago and was looking to hire a trainee. Hed be in New York the following week and suggested that we meet at a coffee shop on Lexington.
> 
> His appearance didnt inspire much confidence. He was a white man of medium height wearing a rumple suit over a pudgy frame. His face was heavy with two-day-old whiskers; behind a pair of thick, wire-rimmed glasses, his eyes seemed set in a perpetual squint. As he rose from the booth to shake my hand, he spilled some tea on his shirt
> 
> He ordered more hot water and told me about himself. He was Jewish, in his late thirties, had been reared in New york. He had started organizing in the sixties with the student protests, and ended up staying with it for fifteen years. Farmers in Nebraska. Blacks in Philadelphia. Mexicans in Chicago. Now he was trying to pull urban blacks and suburban whites together around a plan to save manufacturing jobs in metropolitan Chicago. He needed somebody to work with him, he said. Somebody black.
> 
> He offered to start me off at ten thousand dollars the first year, with a two-thousand-dollar travel allowance to buy a car; the salary would go up if things worked out. After he was gone, I took the long way home, along the East River promenade, and tried to figure out what to make of the man. He was smart, I decided. He seemed committed to his work. Still, there was something about him that made me wary. A little too sure of himself, maybe. And white  hed said himself that that was a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dreams of My Father (pgs. 141-142)
> 
> And from his book "Audacity of Hope":
> 
> "It is this world, a world where cruise ships throw away more food in a day than most residents of Port-au-Prince see in a year, where white folks greed runs a world in need, apartheid in one hemisphere, apathy in another hemisphereThats the world! On which hope sits!"
> 
> "The point I was making was not that my grandmother harbors any racial animosity. She doesn't. But she is a typical white person who, if she sees somebody on the street that she doesn't know, there's a reaction that's been bred into our experiences that don't go away, and that sometimes comes out in the wrong way, and that's just the nature of race in our society."
> 
> "It was usually an effective tactic, another one of those tricks I had learned: (White) People were satisfied so long as you were courteous and smiled and made no sudden moves. They were more than satisfied, they were relieved -- such a pleasant surprise to find a well-mannered young black man who didn't seem angry all the time."
Click to expand...


You can't even correctly name the book, let alone interpret the meaning. Go soak your head, dummy.


----------



## Liability

Bfgrn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, all those words to say: "I can't bring the 'debunking' in the POLITICO article pea brain BIG Fizzzzzzzz claims 'debunks' what Bfgrn posted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  More words like "pea-brain" and Fizzzz.
> 
> Yes indeed.  You may have nothing, and it certainly shows, but at least you never will.
> 
> Again.  As I properly directed you:  Ask him.  He left the links for you.  Must he read the words to you, too?
> 
> Why can't you just admit that you have been pwnd -- yet again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, pea brain, your pea brain cohort BIG Fizzzzzzzz left links... one link he claims 'debunks' my post was the POLITICO article you continue to ignore...
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner targets Glenn Beck and Goldline International - Kenneth P. Vogel - POLITICO.com
> 
> Are you THAT obtuse? Are you allowed to cross the street without your mommy?
Click to expand...


I am not the obtuse one, little man.  If you are having such massive difficulty comprehending how the links offered by Fitz debunk the bullshit from that lie-beral quiff, Weiner, then again, lose your unjustified pride, little man.  Just ASK politely.  Fitzy is a good guy.  He can lay it all out even for your vacant mind.

Now, getting down to it.  The little self-serving lib-rodent, Weiner, is just that:  self serving.  He hates Beck because Beck takes strong issue with many of the retarded lib policies of the Obama Administration.   Piss-ants like Weiner pontificate about helping the little man only when it suits their partisan political agenda.  Screwing  the little man is otherwise the fucking liberal democrat passtime. 

When a guy like Peter Schiff defends the major premise of Weiner's putative argument (i.e., that due to its unfair pricing structures, Goldline rips off customers), you can assume (safely) that Weiner may have a point (up to a point).  See:  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA1azWQK834[/ame]

But being a Goldline spokesman doesn't make Beck a valid target for the partisan efforts of shit like Weiney.  That prissy little fop is transparent.  Like Bfgrn.


----------



## Bfgrn

Liability said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  More words like "pea-brain" and Fizzzz.
> 
> Yes indeed.  You may have nothing, and it certainly shows, but at least you never will.
> 
> Again.  As I properly directed you:  Ask him.  He left the links for you.  Must he read the words to you, too?
> 
> Why can't you just admit that you have been pwnd -- yet again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, pea brain, your pea brain cohort BIG Fizzzzzzzz left links... one link he claims 'debunks' my post was the POLITICO article you continue to ignore...
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner targets Glenn Beck and Goldline International - Kenneth P. Vogel - POLITICO.com
> 
> Are you THAT obtuse? Are you allowed to cross the street without your mommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the obtuse one, little man.  If you are having such massive difficulty comprehending how the links offered by Fitz debunk the bullshit from that lie-beral quiff, Weiner, then again, lose your unjustified pride, little man.  Just ASK politely.  Fitzy is a good guy.  He can lay it all out even for your vacant mind.
> 
> Now, getting down to it.  The little self-serving lib-rodent, Weiner, is just that:  self serving.  He hates Beck because Beck takes strong issue with many of the retarded lib policies of the Obama Administration.   Piss-ants like Weiner pontificate about helping the little man only when it suits their partisan political agenda.  Screwing  the little man is otherwise the fucking liberal democrat passtime.
> 
> When a guy like Peter Schiff defends the major premise of Weiner's putative argument (i.e., that due to its unfair pricing structures, Goldline rips off customers), you can assume (safely) that Weiner may have a point (up to a point).  See:  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA1azWQK834]YouTube - Peter Schiff: "Goldline overcharges:" Glenn Beck's sponsor is a price gouger.[/ame]
> 
> But being a Goldline spokesman doesn't make Beck a valid target for the partisan efforts of shit like Weiney.  That prissy little fop is transparent.  Like Bfgrn.
Click to expand...


OHHHHHHHH, so YOU know the intentions of both men...why didn't you SAY so.

WOW, you are beyond human...you are a fucking GOD...

EXCUSE ME!!!


----------



## Bfgrn

Anthony Weiner

New York City Councilman: 19921998

Weiner, participating in a three-way primary and four-way general election, was elected to the New York City Council in 1991. At 27, he was the youngest person ever to serve on that body up to that point.

Over the next seven years in the City Council, Weiner initiated programs to tackle "quality of life" concerns. He started a program to put at-risk and troubled teens to work cleaning graffiti. He spearheaded development plans for historic Sheepshead Bay that led to a revival of the area and when supermarkets started leaving the neighborhood, Weiner worked to reverse the trend.

As the Chairman of the Subcommittee on Public Housing, he fought to increase federal funding for public housing, to ban dangerous dogs from projects, and to add more police officers to the beat. His investigation into the cause of sudden and fatal stairwell fires made him front page news; he exposed dangerous practices that eventually led the city to replace the paint in developments citywide.

U.S. Congressman: 1999present

In 1998, midway through his ninth term, his former boss, Schumer, opted for an ultimately successful campaign for the United States Senate. Weiner ran for and won the Democratic nomination to succeed Schumer, which was tantamount to election in the heavily Democratic 9th. He has been reelected four times, with almost no opposition. He is only the fifth person to represent the 9th since its creation in 1920 (it was numbered as the 10th from 1920 to 1945, the 15th from 1945 to 1953, the 11th from 1953 to 1963, the 10th again from 1963 to 1973, the 16th from 1973 to 1983, the 10th again from 1983 to 1993, and the 9th since 1993).

In April 2008 Weiner created the bi-partisan Congressional Middle Class Caucus. *Weiner received an "A" on the liberal Drum Major Institute's 2005 Congressional Scorecard on middle-class issues.*

In late July 2009, Weiner succeeded in securing a full House floor vote for single payer health care when Congress returned from its August recess, in exchange for not amending AAHCA in committee markup with a single-payer plan.

Weiner is known to be one of the most "intense and demanding" members of Congress, often working long hours with his staff fact-checking documents. As a result, he has one of the highest staff turnover rates of any member of Congress.

The *Drum Major Foundation* (later Institute) was founded in 1961 during Civil Rights Movement by Harry Wachtel, a New York City lawyer who was an adviser to Martin Luther King Jr.. The organization became more or less defunct for several years after King's death but was relaunched in 1999 by Martin Luther King III, Harry Wachtel's son William B. Wachtel and Andrew Young. *Its primary focus is on the economic issues of the middle class and the idea that government can be a force for good.*

Dr. King often used the phrase "drum major instinct" meaning the instinct to be a leader. In his sermon at the Ebenezer Baptist Church in Atlanta, Georgia, on February 4, 1968 he said: "If you want to say that I was a drum major, say that I was a drum major for justice, say that I was a drum major for peace, say that I was a drum major for righteousness. And all of the other shallow things will not matter... I just want to leave a committed life behind."

Policy focus areas

According to its website, The Drum Major Institute focuses on a few main areas: immigration policy, combating Tort reform in the United States, and, more generally, policies that they feel benefit the middle class. Publications include:

    * Principles for an Immigration Policy to Strengthen and Expand the Middle Class
    * Saving Our Middle Class: A Survey of New York's Leaders
    * Scorecards for the United States Congress and the New York Legislature which grade elected officials on their votes relating to issues that DMI perceives as being important to achieving a middle class standard of living.


----------



## Rinata

Bfgrn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, pea brain, your pea brain cohort BIG Fizzzzzzzz left links... one link he claims 'debunks' my post was the POLITICO article you continue to ignore...
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner targets Glenn Beck and Goldline International - Kenneth P. Vogel - POLITICO.com
> 
> Are you THAT obtuse? Are you allowed to cross the street without your mommy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the obtuse one, little man.  If you are having such massive difficulty comprehending how the links offered by Fitz debunk the bullshit from that lie-beral quiff, Weiner, then again, lose your unjustified pride, little man.  Just ASK politely.  Fitzy is a good guy.  He can lay it all out even for your vacant mind.
> 
> Now, getting down to it.  The little self-serving lib-rodent, Weiner, is just that:  self serving.  He hates Beck because Beck takes strong issue with many of the retarded lib policies of the Obama Administration.   Piss-ants like Weiner pontificate about helping the little man only when it suits their partisan political agenda.  Screwing  the little man is otherwise the fucking liberal democrat passtime.
> 
> When a guy like Peter Schiff defends the major premise of Weiner's putative argument (i.e., that due to its unfair pricing structures, Goldline rips off customers), you can assume (safely) that Weiner may have a point (up to a point).  See:  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA1azWQK834]YouTube - Peter Schiff: "Goldline overcharges:" Glenn Beck's sponsor is a price gouger.[/ame]
> 
> But being a Goldline spokesman doesn't make Beck a valid target for the partisan efforts of shit like Weiney.  That prissy little fop is transparent.  Like Bfgrn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OHHHHHHHH, so YOU know the intentions of both men...why didn't you SAY so.
> 
> WOW, you are beyond human...you are a fucking GOD...
> 
> EXCUSE ME!!!
Click to expand...


 He just doesn't know when to stop!!!


----------



## Samson

Rinata said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the obtuse one, little man.  If you are having such massive difficulty comprehending how the links offered by Fitz debunk the bullshit from that lie-beral quiff, Weiner, then again, lose your unjustified pride, little man.  Just ASK politely.  Fitzy is a good guy.  He can lay it all out even for your vacant mind.
> 
> Now, getting down to it.  The little self-serving lib-rodent, Weiner, is just that:  self serving.  He hates Beck because Beck takes strong issue with many of the retarded lib policies of the Obama Administration.   Piss-ants like Weiner pontificate about helping the little man only when it suits their partisan political agenda.  Screwing  the little man is otherwise the fucking liberal democrat passtime.
> 
> When a guy like Peter Schiff defends the major premise of Weiner's putative argument (i.e., that due to its unfair pricing structures, Goldline rips off customers), you can assume (safely) that Weiner may have a point (up to a point).  See:  YouTube - Peter Schiff: "Goldline overcharges:" Glenn Beck's sponsor is a price gouger.
> 
> But being a Goldline spokesman doesn't make Beck a valid target for the partisan efforts of shit like Weiney.  That prissy little fop is transparent.  Like Bfgrn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHHHHHH, so YOU know the intentions of both men...why didn't you SAY so.
> 
> WOW, you are beyond human...you are a fucking GOD...
> 
> EXCUSE ME!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He just doesn't know when to stop!!!
Click to expand...


Actually...

Not knowing when to stop propagating a thread about a self-professed clown for 29 (30?) pages with the intent to take him seriously.

Next I expect Dems to attack Captain Kangaroo for his militaristic violent imagry.


----------



## Liability

Bfgrn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, pea brain, your pea brain cohort BIG Fizzzzzzzz left links... one link he claims 'debunks' my post was the POLITICO article you continue to ignore...
> 
> Rep. Anthony Weiner targets Glenn Beck and Goldline International - Kenneth P. Vogel - POLITICO.com
> 
> Are you THAT obtuse? Are you allowed to cross the street without your mommy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the obtuse one, little man.  If you are having such massive difficulty comprehending how the links offered by Fitz debunk the bullshit from that lie-beral quiff, Weiner, then again, lose your unjustified pride, little man.  Just ASK politely.  Fitzy is a good guy.  He can lay it all out even for your vacant mind.
> 
> Now, getting down to it.  The little self-serving lib-rodent, Weiner, is just that:  self serving.  He hates Beck because Beck takes strong issue with many of the retarded lib policies of the Obama Administration.   Piss-ants like Weiner pontificate about helping the little man only when it suits their partisan political agenda.  Screwing  the little man is otherwise the fucking liberal democrat passtime.
> 
> When a guy like Peter Schiff defends the major premise of Weiner's putative argument (i.e., that due to its unfair pricing structures, Goldline rips off customers), you can assume (safely) that Weiner may have a point (up to a point).  See:  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA1azWQK834]YouTube - Peter Schiff: "Goldline overcharges:" Glenn Beck's sponsor is a price gouger.[/ame]
> 
> But being a Goldline spokesman doesn't make Beck a valid target for the partisan efforts of shit like Weiney.  That prissy little fop is transparent.  Like Bfgrn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OHHHHHHHH, so YOU know the intentions of both men...why didn't you SAY so.
> 
> WOW, you are beyond human...you are a fucking GOD...
> 
> EXCUSE ME!!!
Click to expand...


EVERYone knows the intention of that prissy little lie-beral, Congress-pussy Wiener.  Fuck, even a douche such  as you and that hopelessly stupid and dishonest Retarda know that the pandering little lie-beral piece of shit is just attempting to do the Obama Administration scut work, trying to silence Beck, a vocal critic of this Administration's agenda.

But I congratulate you on making it all the way through a post without your favorite new word.


----------



## Samson

Liability said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the obtuse one, little man.  If you are having such massive difficulty comprehending how the links offered by Fitz debunk the bullshit from that lie-beral quiff, Weiner, then again, lose your unjustified pride, little man.  Just ASK politely.  Fitzy is a good guy.  He can lay it all out even for your vacant mind.
> 
> Now, getting down to it.  The little self-serving lib-rodent, Weiner, is just that:  self serving.  He hates Beck because Beck takes strong issue with many of the retarded lib policies of the Obama Administration.   Piss-ants like Weiner pontificate about helping the little man only when it suits their partisan political agenda.  Screwing  the little man is otherwise the fucking liberal democrat passtime.
> 
> When a guy like Peter Schiff defends the major premise of Weiner's putative argument (i.e., that due to its unfair pricing structures, Goldline rips off customers), you can assume (safely) that Weiner may have a point (up to a point).  See:  YouTube - Peter Schiff: "Goldline overcharges:" Glenn Beck's sponsor is a price gouger.
> 
> But being a Goldline spokesman doesn't make Beck a valid target for the partisan efforts of shit like Weiney.  That prissy little fop is transparent.  Like Bfgrn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHHHHHH, so YOU know the intentions of both men...why didn't you SAY so.
> 
> WOW, you are beyond human...you are a fucking GOD...
> 
> EXCUSE ME!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EVERYone knows the intention of that prissy little lie-beral, Congress-pussy Wiener.  Fuck, even a douche such  as you and that hopelessly stupid and dishonest Retarda know that the pandering little lie-beral piece of shit is just attempting to do the Obama Administration scut work, trying to silence Beck, a vocal critic of this Administration's agenda.
> 
> But I congratulate you on making it all the way through a post without your favorite new word.
Click to expand...


Let's imagine for a moment that Wiener and Rush' investigation into Goldline results in anything: What is the worst thing that could happen to Beck?

Death? Prison? Fine? Loss of his job?

All will only make his dogma stronger.

Attacking Beck through Goldline only spreads Becks ideas to people who mightn't ever heard of him, and makes him more popular among those that are familiar with him.

Dems are "shooting themselves in the foot."

Hopefully, Bfgrn is shooting himself where he'll have a good chance of missing anything less vital than his foot, like his pea-sized brain.


----------



## taichiliberal

CrusaderFrank said:


> Media Matter is trying to shut down any dissent from the Obama Ministry of Truth by holding, wait for it, Glenn Beck responsible for the actions of an individual who tried to attack the Tides Foundation.
> 
> Beck's crime? He did...a story!!! on the Tides Foundation!!! Is that even legal?!
> 
> Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America[/url]
> 
> Then Media Matters sent this out this afternoon:
> 
> "Dear Friend,
> 
> On Sunday, July 18, unhinged ex-convict Byron Williams loaded his truck with guns and headed up a California highway with the intention of starting a revolution. If he hadn't been stopped by brave officers -- two of whom were wounded in the confrontation -- he could have carried out a plan to kill staff at progressive organizations, including the Tides Foundation.
> 
> What is the Tides Foundation? It's the nonprofit that Glenn Beck brags about "turning the light of day" on by constantly attacking it as part of a socialist conspiracy to destroy our government. The Tides Foundation isn't the shadowy political influence of Beck's fantasies -- it's a transparent organization known in the philanthropic community for doing good public service. Make no mistake: Beck's intention was to paint the Tides Foundation as a dangerous, increasingly powerful threat to freedom that must be stopped. And Williams set out to stop them. ..."
> 
> What?????????????????????
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?



The Beatles weren't responsible for Manson...as his deranged interpretations of a song that NEVER specified or alluded to the actions that Manson did.

Beck does as much as possible to stoke the doomsday, "they're coming to get you" paranoia of anti-gov't types, rabid ultra right wingers and various bigotries....BUT he stops short of actually advocating direct action.  Beck's actions can be deemed as irresponsible and dangerous...especially when he makes specifi references and people act upon them.  I don't know if a case can be made in court for "inciting to riot", but if Beck wants to run the gauntlet he may NOT be so lucky in the near future.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matter is trying to shut down any dissent from the Obama Ministry of Truth by holding, wait for it, Glenn Beck responsible for the actions of an individual who tried to attack the Tides Foundation.
> 
> Beck's crime? He did...a story!!! on the Tides Foundation!!! Is that even legal?!
> 
> Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America[/url]
> 
> Then Media Matters sent this out this afternoon:
> 
> "Dear Friend,
> 
> On Sunday, July 18, unhinged ex-convict Byron Williams loaded his truck with guns and headed up a California highway with the intention of starting a revolution. If he hadn't been stopped by brave officers -- two of whom were wounded in the confrontation -- he could have carried out a plan to kill staff at progressive organizations, including the Tides Foundation.
> 
> What is the Tides Foundation? It's the nonprofit that Glenn Beck brags about "turning the light of day" on by constantly attacking it as part of a socialist conspiracy to destroy our government. The Tides Foundation isn't the shadowy political influence of Beck's fantasies -- it's a transparent organization known in the philanthropic community for doing good public service. Make no mistake: Beck's intention was to paint the Tides Foundation as a dangerous, increasingly powerful threat to freedom that must be stopped. And Williams set out to stop them. ..."
> 
> What?????????????????????
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Beatles weren't responsible for Manson...as his deranged interpretations of a song that NEVER specified or alluded to the actions that Manson did.
> 
> Beck does as much as possible to stoke the doomsday, "they're coming to get you" paranoia of anti-gov't types, rabid ultra right wingers and various bigotries....BUT he stops short of actually advocating direct action.  Beck's actions can be deemed as irresponsible and dangerous...especially when he makes specifi references and people act upon them.  I don't know if a case can be made in court for "inciting to riot", but if Beck wants to run the gauntlet he may NOT be so lucky in the near future.
Click to expand...


No Beck does not He has mentioned on his show that if anyone see anything to report them to the authority's. He has also said that he ill denouce anyone that would take such action.


----------



## taichiliberal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matter is trying to shut down any dissent from the Obama Ministry of Truth by holding, wait for it, Glenn Beck responsible for the actions of an individual who tried to attack the Tides Foundation.
> 
> Beck's crime? He did...a story!!! on the Tides Foundation!!! Is that even legal?!
> 
> Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America[/url]
> 
> Then Media Matters sent this out this afternoon:
> 
> "Dear Friend,
> 
> On Sunday, July 18, unhinged ex-convict Byron Williams loaded his truck with guns and headed up a California highway with the intention of starting a revolution. If he hadn't been stopped by brave officers -- two of whom were wounded in the confrontation -- he could have carried out a plan to kill staff at progressive organizations, including the Tides Foundation.
> 
> What is the Tides Foundation? It's the nonprofit that Glenn Beck brags about "turning the light of day" on by constantly attacking it as part of a socialist conspiracy to destroy our government. The Tides Foundation isn't the shadowy political influence of Beck's fantasies -- it's a transparent organization known in the philanthropic community for doing good public service. Make no mistake: Beck's intention was to paint the Tides Foundation as a dangerous, increasingly powerful threat to freedom that must be stopped. And Williams set out to stop them. ..."
> 
> What?????????????????????
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Beatles weren't responsible for Manson...as his deranged interpretations of a song that NEVER specified or alluded to the actions that Manson did.
> 
> Beck does as much as possible to stoke the doomsday, "they're coming to get you" paranoia of anti-gov't types, rabid ultra right wingers and various bigotries....BUT he stops short of actually advocating direct action.  Beck's actions can be deemed as irresponsible and dangerous...especially when he makes specifi references and people act upon them.  I don't know if a case can be made in court for "inciting to riot", but if Beck wants to run the gauntlet he may NOT be so lucky in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Beck does not He has mentioned on his show that if anyone see anything to report them to the authority's. He has also said that he ill denouce anyone that would take such action.
Click to expand...


Ahhh, but Beck's little disclaimer comes AFTER the fact.  This is a consistent pattern with pundits like Beck.....who duck behind the guise of "entertainment" and feign concern for public safety whenever their actions get them in trouble or cast them in a bad light.  But as Michael (Savage) Weiner found out, that excuse will eventually give out.

Becks documented lies, slander, nasty little remarks regarding minorities, women, etc. are only excused by the audience that he appeals to.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

taichiliberal said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matter is trying to shut down any dissent from the Obama Ministry of Truth by holding, wait for it, Glenn Beck responsible for the actions of an individual who tried to attack the Tides Foundation.
> 
> Beck's crime? He did...a story!!! on the Tides Foundation!!! Is that even legal?!
> 
> Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America[/url]
> 
> Then Media Matters sent this out this afternoon:
> 
> "Dear Friend,
> 
> On Sunday, July 18, unhinged ex-convict Byron Williams loaded his truck with guns and headed up a California highway with the intention of starting a revolution. If he hadn't been stopped by brave officers -- two of whom were wounded in the confrontation -- he could have carried out a plan to kill staff at progressive organizations, including the Tides Foundation.
> 
> What is the Tides Foundation? It's the nonprofit that Glenn Beck brags about "turning the light of day" on by constantly attacking it as part of a socialist conspiracy to destroy our government. The Tides Foundation isn't the shadowy political influence of Beck's fantasies -- it's a transparent organization known in the philanthropic community for doing good public service. Make no mistake: Beck's intention was to paint the Tides Foundation as a dangerous, increasingly powerful threat to freedom that must be stopped. And Williams set out to stop them. ..."
> 
> What?????????????????????
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Beatles weren't responsible for Manson...as his deranged interpretations of a song that NEVER specified or alluded to the actions that Manson did.
> 
> Beck does as much as possible to stoke the doomsday, "they're coming to get you" paranoia of anti-gov't types, rabid ultra right wingers and various bigotries....BUT he stops short of actually advocating direct action.  Beck's actions can be deemed as irresponsible and dangerous...especially when he makes specifi references and people act upon them.  I don't know if a case can be made in court for "inciting to riot", but if Beck wants to run the gauntlet he may NOT be so lucky in the near future.
Click to expand...


Yes, my Little Jackbooted Fascist Friend!  That's the Spirit! *THAT'S THE SPIRIT!*

Beck uses that crypto-freedom talk that messes the GoodThink that Obama and the Dems put such an effort into!

Beck will pervert you!  

Beck is out to control you! People listen to Beck and interpret things incorrectly! Beck is dangerous! Let's take him off the air!

Don't let Beck control you! 

It's not StateWise to let Beck control you, Let Obama control you!

At 10est, there's a 2 minute Hate on Republicans and their horrible, retched spending excesses that just caused a $165B deficit this July!  We want to hear you sing out in hatred!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMfkVGCU_BA]YouTube - The Beatles - Helter Skelter At Studio[/ame]


----------



## westwall

Bfgrn said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Bfgrn... Capitalism is the essense of evil.  Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.  Wow... are you just missing the days you could buy slaves off the boat or something?  Should you even be allowed to be paid for work?  Apparently the term "Caveat Emptor" is lost on you economic nihilists.
> 
> You have ZERO proof of fraud happening and you wanna start hanging people because some former Media Matters SHILL got elected to congress and is ABUSING HIS POSITION to make false allegations and claims to intimidate citizens who don't even live in his district for crimes that DON'T EVEN EXIST?!?!?!??!  All you have are claims of stupid consumers if even those aren't shills providing cover for a fucking fascist.   (oooOOOoooo GODWIN! GODWIN!  :rolleyes)
> 
> You are a fucking tard.  No... amend that.  You're a Tard's Tard.  The other tards would look up to you if they could figure out what the word "UP" meant!
> 
> Congrats, you've earned your new monicker:  Tardtard.
> 
> and have some lolcat frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pea brain...YELLING won't change the facts.
> 
> FACTS:
> Consumers, not Congressman have filed complaints against Goldline International.
> 
> 'Capitalism is the essense of evil.  Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.'
> 
> I don't agree with your assessment. Capitalism is not evil, and people should be allowed to be paid for work they do.
> 
> AND...consumers should be made aware of unethical businesses and unethical business practices.
> 
> To steal a phrase from you right wing pea brains...
> 
> IF Goldline is Innocent, they have nothing to worry about...
Click to expand...





Put your money where your mouth is then.  Sell everything you have and move to Venezuela.  Ol Maximum Leader will no doubt welcome you with open arms and you can live the life of luxury that socialism promises you.  And please don't let the door hit you in the ass as you leave...it will cause a draft.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Beatles weren't responsible for Manson...as his deranged interpretations of a song that NEVER specified or alluded to the actions that Manson did.
> 
> Beck does as much as possible to stoke the doomsday, "they're coming to get you" paranoia of anti-gov't types, rabid ultra right wingers and various bigotries....BUT he stops short of actually advocating direct action.  Beck's actions can be deemed as irresponsible and dangerous...especially when he makes specifi references and people act upon them.  I don't know if a case can be made in court for "inciting to riot", but if Beck wants to run the gauntlet he may NOT be so lucky in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Beck does not He has mentioned on his show that if anyone see anything to report them to the authority's. He has also said that he ill denouce anyone that would take such action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh, but Beck's little disclaimer comes AFTER the fact.  This is a consistent pattern with pundits like Beck.....who duck behind the guise of "entertainment" and feign concern for public safety whenever their actions get them in trouble or cast them in a bad light.  But as Michael (Savage) Weiner found out, that excuse will eventually give out.
> 
> Becks documented lies, slander, nasty little remarks regarding minorities, women, etc. are only excused by the audience that he appeals to.
Click to expand...


So you have documented lies of Becks? Show them. Whos lies carry more damage obamas or Becks?


----------



## taichiliberal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matter is trying to shut down any dissent from the Obama Ministry of Truth by holding, wait for it, Glenn Beck responsible for the actions of an individual who tried to attack the Tides Foundation.
> 
> Beck's crime? He did...a story!!! on the Tides Foundation!!! Is that even legal?!
> 
> Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America[/url]
> 
> Then Media Matters sent this out this afternoon:
> 
> "Dear Friend,
> 
> On Sunday, July 18, unhinged ex-convict Byron Williams loaded his truck with guns and headed up a California highway with the intention of starting a revolution. If he hadn't been stopped by brave officers -- two of whom were wounded in the confrontation -- he could have carried out a plan to kill staff at progressive organizations, including the Tides Foundation.
> 
> What is the Tides Foundation? It's the nonprofit that Glenn Beck brags about "turning the light of day" on by constantly attacking it as part of a socialist conspiracy to destroy our government. The Tides Foundation isn't the shadowy political influence of Beck's fantasies -- it's a transparent organization known in the philanthropic community for doing good public service. Make no mistake: Beck's intention was to paint the Tides Foundation as a dangerous, increasingly powerful threat to freedom that must be stopped. And Williams set out to stop them. ..."
> 
> What?????????????????????
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Beatles weren't responsible for Manson...as his deranged interpretations of a song that NEVER specified or alluded to the actions that Manson did.
> 
> Beck does as much as possible to stoke the doomsday, "they're coming to get you" paranoia of anti-gov't types, rabid ultra right wingers and various bigotries....BUT he stops short of actually advocating direct action.  Beck's actions can be deemed as irresponsible and dangerous...especially when he makes specifi references and people act upon them.  I don't know if a case can be made in court for "inciting to riot", but if Beck wants to run the gauntlet he may NOT be so lucky in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Beck does not He has mentioned on his show that if anyone see anything to report them to the authority's. He has also said that he ill denouce anyone that would take such action.
Click to expand...




CrusaderFrank said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matter is trying to shut down any dissent from the Obama Ministry of Truth by holding, wait for it, Glenn Beck responsible for the actions of an individual who tried to attack the Tides Foundation.
> 
> Beck's crime? He did...a story!!! on the Tides Foundation!!! Is that even legal?!
> 
> Beck denies being "responsible" for planned massacre at office of group he demonized | Media Matters for America[/url]
> 
> Then Media Matters sent this out this afternoon:
> 
> "Dear Friend,
> 
> On Sunday, July 18, unhinged ex-convict Byron Williams loaded his truck with guns and headed up a California highway with the intention of starting a revolution. If he hadn't been stopped by brave officers -- two of whom were wounded in the confrontation -- he could have carried out a plan to kill staff at progressive organizations, including the Tides Foundation.
> 
> What is the Tides Foundation? It's the nonprofit that Glenn Beck brags about "turning the light of day" on by constantly attacking it as part of a socialist conspiracy to destroy our government. The Tides Foundation isn't the shadowy political influence of Beck's fantasies -- it's a transparent organization known in the philanthropic community for doing good public service. Make no mistake: Beck's intention was to paint the Tides Foundation as a dangerous, increasingly powerful threat to freedom that must be stopped. And Williams set out to stop them. ..."
> 
> What?????????????????????
> 
> Were the Beatles responsible for Charles Manson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Beatles weren't responsible for Manson...as his deranged interpretations of a song that NEVER specified or alluded to the actions that Manson did.
> 
> Beck does as much as possible to stoke the doomsday, "they're coming to get you" paranoia of anti-gov't types, rabid ultra right wingers and various bigotries....BUT he stops short of actually advocating direct action.  Beck's actions can be deemed as irresponsible and dangerous...especially when he makes specifi references and people act upon them.  I don't know if a case can be made in court for "inciting to riot", but if Beck wants to run the gauntlet he may NOT be so lucky in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, my Little Jackbooted Fascist Friend!  That's the Spirit! *THAT'S THE SPIRIT!*
> 
> Beck uses that crypto-freedom talk that messes the GoodThink that Obama and the Dems put such an effort into!
> 
> Beck will pervert you!
> 
> Beck is out to control you! People listen to Beck and interpret things incorrectly! Beck is dangerous! Let's take him off the air!
> 
> Don't let Beck control you!
> 
> It's not StateWise to let Beck control you, Let Obama control you!
> 
> At 10est, there's a 2 minute Hate on Republicans and their horrible, retched spending excesses that just caused a $165B deficit this July!  We want to hear you sing out in hatred!
> 
> ]
Click to expand...


You're not making any sense....and NOTHING you have posted here changes the truth of what I said about Beck or the incorrect comparison to Manson/Helter Skelter.

And "jackbooted fascist friend" is a pretty absurd description of what I've posted here so far...I suggest you look up the definition of "fascism", because nothing I've posted here resembles that.....and to date nothing the Obama administration has done can be factually construed as "fascism" despite opinions, supposition and conjecture to the contrary.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Beck does not He has mentioned on his show that if anyone see anything to report them to the authority's. He has also said that he ill denouce anyone that would take such action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, but Beck's little disclaimer comes AFTER the fact.  This is a consistent pattern with pundits like Beck.....who duck behind the guise of "entertainment" and feign concern for public safety whenever their actions get them in trouble or cast them in a bad light.  But as Michael (Savage) Weiner found out, that excuse will eventually give out.
> 
> Becks documented lies, slander, nasty little remarks regarding minorities, women, etc. are only excused by the audience that he appeals to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have documented lies of Becks? Show them. Whos lies carry more damage obamas or Becks?
Click to expand...

So you bypassed this reply. I guess you don't have any documented lies of Glenn Beck.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

People can't be trusted to listen to Beck!  He's Evil!

He does not come out directly and preach Revolution, Comrade No!  He is too sinister for that! 

Instead he mentions the Tides Foundation and their goal to turn America into our Marxist Utopia!  Do you see how dangerous this man is and why he must be silenced!

Look at his heroes: the Founding Fathers! Evil! Men of wealth and property! Men who built a country to protect their wealth and property from the Laborers!


----------



## Avatar4321

taichiliberal said:


> The Beatles weren't responsible for Manson...as his deranged interpretations of a song that NEVER specified or alluded to the actions that Manson did.
> 
> Beck does as much as possible to stoke the doomsday, "they're coming to get you" paranoia of anti-gov't types, rabid ultra right wingers and various bigotries....BUT he stops short of actually advocating direct action.  Beck's actions can be deemed as irresponsible and dangerous...especially when he makes specifi references and people act upon them.  I don't know if a case can be made in court for "inciting to riot", but if Beck wants to run the gauntlet he may NOT be so lucky in the near future.



So It's Beck's fault. Let's ignore all the talk on nonviolence, integrity, and changing of self. Doesn't really matter.


----------



## daveman

westwall said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Bfgrn... Capitalism is the essense of evil.  Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.  Wow... are you just missing the days you could buy slaves off the boat or something?  Should you even be allowed to be paid for work?  Apparently the term "Caveat Emptor" is lost on you economic nihilists.
> 
> You have ZERO proof of fraud happening and you wanna start hanging people because some former Media Matters SHILL got elected to congress and is ABUSING HIS POSITION to make false allegations and claims to intimidate citizens who don't even live in his district for crimes that DON'T EVEN EXIST?!?!?!??!  All you have are claims of stupid consumers if even those aren't shills providing cover for a fucking fascist.   (oooOOOoooo GODWIN! GODWIN!  :rolleyes)
> 
> You are a fucking tard.  No... amend that.  You're a Tard's Tard.  The other tards would look up to you if they could figure out what the word "UP" meant!
> 
> Congrats, you've earned your new monicker:  Tardtard.
> 
> and have some lolcat frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pea brain...YELLING won't change the facts.
> 
> FACTS:
> Consumers, not Congressman have filed complaints against Goldline International.
> 
> 'Capitalism is the essense of evil.  Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.'
> 
> I don't agree with your assessment. Capitalism is not evil, and people should be allowed to be paid for work they do.
> 
> AND...consumers should be made aware of unethical businesses and unethical business practices.
> 
> To steal a phrase from you right wing pea brains...
> 
> IF Goldline is Innocent, they have nothing to worry about...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is then.  Sell everything you have and move to Venezuela.  Ol Maximum Leader will no doubt welcome you with open arms and you can live the life of luxury that socialism promises you.  And please don't let the door hit you in the ass as you leave...it will cause a draft.
Click to expand...

Can't.  He's a chickenred.


----------



## westwall

daveman said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pea brain...YELLING won't change the facts.
> 
> FACTS:
> Consumers, not Congressman have filed complaints against Goldline International.
> 
> 'Capitalism is the essense of evil.  Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.'
> 
> I don't agree with your assessment. Capitalism is not evil, and people should be allowed to be paid for work they do.
> 
> AND...consumers should be made aware of unethical businesses and unethical business practices.
> 
> To steal a phrase from you right wing pea brains...
> 
> IF Goldline is Innocent, they have nothing to worry about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is then.  Sell everything you have and move to Venezuela.  Ol Maximum Leader will no doubt welcome you with open arms and you can live the life of luxury that socialism promises you.  And please don't let the door hit you in the ass as you leave...it will cause a draft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't.  He's a chickenred.
Click to expand...





No, he's worse.


----------



## Rinata

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Beatles weren't responsible for Manson...as his deranged interpretations of a song that NEVER specified or alluded to the actions that Manson did.
> 
> Beck does as much as possible to stoke the doomsday, "they're coming to get you" paranoia of anti-gov't types, rabid ultra right wingers and various bigotries....BUT he stops short of actually advocating direct action.  Beck's actions can be deemed as irresponsible and dangerous...especially when he makes specifi references and people act upon them.  I don't know if a case can be made in court for "inciting to riot", but if Beck wants to run the gauntlet he may NOT be so lucky in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Beck does not He has mentioned on his show that if anyone see anything to report them to the authority's. He has also said that he ill denouce anyone that would take such action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Beatles weren't responsible for Manson...as his deranged interpretations of a song that NEVER specified or alluded to the actions that Manson did.
> 
> Beck does as much as possible to stoke the doomsday, "they're coming to get you" paranoia of anti-gov't types, rabid ultra right wingers and various bigotries....BUT he stops short of actually advocating direct action.  Beck's actions can be deemed as irresponsible and dangerous...especially when he makes specifi references and people act upon them.  I don't know if a case can be made in court for "inciting to riot", but if Beck wants to run the gauntlet he may NOT be so lucky in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, my Little Jackbooted Fascist Friend!  That's the Spirit! *THAT'S THE SPIRIT!*
> 
> Beck uses that crypto-freedom talk that messes the GoodThink that Obama and the Dems put such an effort into!
> 
> Beck will pervert you!
> 
> Beck is out to control you! People listen to Beck and interpret things incorrectly! Beck is dangerous! Let's take him off the air!
> 
> Don't let Beck control you!
> 
> It's not StateWise to let Beck control you, Let Obama control you!
> 
> At 10est, there's a 2 minute Hate on Republicans and their horrible, retched spending excesses that just caused a $165B deficit this July!  We want to hear you sing out in hatred!
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not making any sense....and NOTHING you have posted here changes the truth of what I said about Beck or the incorrect comparison to Manson/Helter Skelter.
> 
> And "jackbooted fascist friend" is a pretty absurd description of what I've posted here so far...I suggest you look up the definition of "fascism", because nothing I've posted here resembles that.....and to date nothing the Obama administration has done can be factually construed as "fascism" despite opinions, supposition and conjecture to the contrary.
Click to expand...


Frank never makes sense. All of his information comes from the extreme right wing and he never questions it. You haven't seen anything yet. Wait until him and his pals descend on a particular thread and inundate us with their wisdom. You will swear you've never seen so many idiots in one place. Right, Frankie??


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rinata said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Beck does not He has mentioned on his show that if anyone see anything to report them to the authority's. He has also said that he ill denouce anyone that would take such action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my Little Jackbooted Fascist Friend!  That's the Spirit! *THAT'S THE SPIRIT!*
> 
> Beck uses that crypto-freedom talk that messes the GoodThink that Obama and the Dems put such an effort into!
> 
> Beck will pervert you!
> 
> Beck is out to control you! People listen to Beck and interpret things incorrectly! Beck is dangerous! Let's take him off the air!
> 
> Don't let Beck control you!
> 
> It's not StateWise to let Beck control you, Let Obama control you!
> 
> At 10est, there's a 2 minute Hate on Republicans and their horrible, retched spending excesses that just caused a $165B deficit this July!  We want to hear you sing out in hatred!
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not making any sense....and NOTHING you have posted here changes the truth of what I said about Beck or the incorrect comparison to Manson/Helter Skelter.
> 
> And "jackbooted fascist friend" is a pretty absurd description of what I've posted here so far...I suggest you look up the definition of "fascism", because nothing I've posted here resembles that.....and to date nothing the Obama administration has done can be factually construed as "fascism" despite opinions, supposition and conjecture to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frank never makes sense. All of his information comes from the extreme right wing and he never questions it. You haven't seen anything yet. Wait until him and his pals descend on a particular thread and inundate us with their wisdom. You will swear you've never seen so many idiots in one place. Right, Frankie??
Click to expand...


Beck is a subversive and an enemy of the State because he begs people to get on their knees and pray -- to God!  Not to Obama, but to God!

Do you see how dangerous Beck is to Obama's society?

Also, feel free to point out when FDR's New Deal ended the Great Depression and why you still have no problem whatsoever with FDR's New Deal Stimulus funds going to fund the Tuskegee Experiments.


----------



## Bfgrn

Samson said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHHHHHH, so YOU know the intentions of both men...why didn't you SAY so.
> 
> WOW, you are beyond human...you are a fucking GOD...
> 
> EXCUSE ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYone knows the intention of that prissy little lie-beral, Congress-pussy Wiener.  Fuck, even a douche such  as you and that hopelessly stupid and dishonest Retarda know that the pandering little lie-beral piece of shit is just attempting to do the Obama Administration scut work, trying to silence Beck, a vocal critic of this Administration's agenda.
> 
> But I congratulate you on making it all the way through a post without your favorite new word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's imagine for a moment that Wiener and Rush' investigation into Goldline results in anything: What is the worst thing that could happen to Beck?
> 
> Death? Prison? Fine? Loss of his job?
> 
> All will only make his dogma stronger.
> 
> Attacking Beck through Goldline only spreads Becks ideas to people who mightn't ever heard of him, and makes him more popular among those that are familiar with him.
> 
> Dems are "shooting themselves in the foot."
> 
> Hopefully, Bfgrn is shooting himself where he'll have a good chance of missing anything less vital than his foot, like his pea-sized brain.
Click to expand...


Let's imagine for a moment another possibility...the Congressional investigation will result in unethical and unscrupulous business practices being exposed that will result in consumer protection measures. 

I'm sure all the consumers that lodged complaints against Goldline and trusted Glenn Beck's advice as a paid spokesman are BIG fans of his show now...


----------



## Avatar4321

Congressional investigations resulting in unethical and unscrupulous business practicies? Which just conveniently happen to be exposing a business who sponsors the President's most outspoken critic. The one person the wife seems to be afraid of.

Yeah that won't look suspicious.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CrusaderFrank said:


> People can't be trusted to listen to Beck!  He's Evil!
> 
> He does not come out directly and preach Revolution, Comrade No!  He is too sinister for that!
> 
> Instead he mentions the Tides Foundation and their goal to turn America into our Marxist Utopia!  Do you see how dangerous this man is and why he must be silenced!
> 
> Look at his heroes: the Founding Fathers! Evil! Men of wealth and property! Men who built a country to protect their wealth and property from the Laborers!


Frank
They can silence him but then they must silence others who also know and understand what Beck knows. Look no further  I am one of them come and get you some. You take Beck out I will take his place. How about you Frank  would you step up to the plate and take Becks place if you had too?


----------



## Bfgrn

westwall said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Bfgrn... Capitalism is the essense of evil.  Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.  Wow... are you just missing the days you could buy slaves off the boat or something?  Should you even be allowed to be paid for work?  Apparently the term "Caveat Emptor" is lost on you economic nihilists.
> 
> You have ZERO proof of fraud happening and you wanna start hanging people because some former Media Matters SHILL got elected to congress and is ABUSING HIS POSITION to make false allegations and claims to intimidate citizens who don't even live in his district for crimes that DON'T EVEN EXIST?!?!?!??!  All you have are claims of stupid consumers if even those aren't shills providing cover for a fucking fascist.   (oooOOOoooo GODWIN! GODWIN!  :rolleyes)
> 
> You are a fucking tard.  No... amend that.  You're a Tard's Tard.  The other tards would look up to you if they could figure out what the word "UP" meant!
> 
> Congrats, you've earned your new monicker:  Tardtard.
> 
> and have some lolcat frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pea brain...YELLING won't change the facts.
> 
> FACTS:
> Consumers, not Congressman have filed complaints against Goldline International.
> 
> 'Capitalism is the essense of evil.  Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.'
> 
> I don't agree with your assessment. Capitalism is not evil, and people should be allowed to be paid for work they do.
> 
> AND...consumers should be made aware of unethical businesses and unethical business practices.
> 
> To steal a phrase from you right wing pea brains...
> 
> IF Goldline is Innocent, they have nothing to worry about...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your money where your mouth is then.  Sell everything you have and move to Venezuela.  Ol Maximum Leader will no doubt welcome you with open arms and you can live the life of luxury that socialism promises you.  And please don't let the door hit you in the ass as you leave...it will cause a draft.
Click to expand...


Put my money where my mouth is? You're confused...

I SAID: 'I don't agree with your assessment. Capitalism is not evil, and people should be allowed to be paid for work they do.'

It was BIG Fizzzzz who said: 'Capitalism is the essense of evil.  Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.'


----------



## Bfgrn

Avatar4321 said:


> Congressional investigations resulting in unethical and unscrupulous business practicies? Which just conveniently happen to be exposing a business who sponsors the President's most outspoken critic. The one person the wife seems to be afraid of.
> 
> Yeah that won't look suspicious.



WOW, you right wing pea brains REALLY have a man crush on Glenn Beck. Did it ever cross your mind that it was Beck VIEWERS who filed complaints against Goldline?

Let me ask you this. IF Goldline International IS using unethical and unscrupulous business practices, what should be done?


----------



## Liberty

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congressional investigations resulting in unethical and unscrupulous business practicies? Which just conveniently happen to be exposing a business who sponsors the President's most outspoken critic. The one person the wife seems to be afraid of.
> 
> Yeah that won't look suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, you right wing pea brains REALLY have a man crush on Glenn Beck. Did it ever cross your mind that it was Beck VIEWERS who filed complaints against Goldline?
> 
> Let me ask you this. IF Goldline International IS using unethical and unscrupulous business practices, what should be done?
Click to expand...


hi thar, captain dumbfuck. out, dumbfuckering around are we?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bigrebnc1775 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can't be trusted to listen to Beck!  He's Evil!
> 
> He does not come out directly and preach Revolution, Comrade No!  He is too sinister for that!
> 
> Instead he mentions the Tides Foundation and their goal to turn America into our Marxist Utopia!  Do you see how dangerous this man is and why he must be silenced!
> 
> Look at his heroes: the Founding Fathers! Evil! Men of wealth and property! Men who built a country to protect their wealth and property from the Laborers!
> 
> 
> 
> Frank
> They can silence him but then they must silence others who also know and understand what Beck knows. Look no further  I am one of them come and get you some. You take Beck out I will take his place. How about you Frank  would you step up to the plate and take Becks place if you had too?
Click to expand...


Of course, but I'd be more like Eminem because one of my great joys in life is ridiculing and mocking Progressives and their lying ideology; it just plain makes me feel good. It's not very nice, but I enjoy it and it really so so easy because Progressives have a house of cards built lie upon lie upon lie. FDR's greatness - a lie.  McCarthyism -- a lie. LBJ Civil Rights Hero -- a lie. Joe Biden sane -- a lie.

See how easy and fun this is?


----------



## Bfgrn

Liberty said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congressional investigations resulting in unethical and unscrupulous business practicies? Which just conveniently happen to be exposing a business who sponsors the President's most outspoken critic. The one person the wife seems to be afraid of.
> 
> Yeah that won't look suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, you right wing pea brains REALLY have a man crush on Glenn Beck. Did it ever cross your mind that it was Beck VIEWERS who filed complaints against Goldline?
> 
> Let me ask you this. IF Goldline International IS using unethical and unscrupulous business practices, what should be done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi thar, captain dumbfuck. out, dumbfuckering around are we?
Click to expand...


Get comeback... you pea brains are sure proud of your ignorance...you always wear it on your sleeve...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congressional investigations resulting in unethical and unscrupulous business practicies? Which just conveniently happen to be exposing a business who sponsors the President's most outspoken critic. The one person the wife seems to be afraid of.
> 
> Yeah that won't look suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, you right wing pea brains REALLY have a man crush on Glenn Beck. Did it ever cross your mind that it was Beck VIEWERS who filed complaints against Goldline?
> 
> Let me ask you this. IF Goldline International IS using unethical and unscrupulous business practices, what should be done?
Click to expand...


What would the damaging effect of said unethical and unscrupulous business practices be?  

What party would have been injured by said behavior?

I will answer your question but I need more information first.


----------



## Bfgrn

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congressional investigations resulting in unethical and unscrupulous business practicies? Which just conveniently happen to be exposing a business who sponsors the President's most outspoken critic. The one person the wife seems to be afraid of.
> 
> Yeah that won't look suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, you right wing pea brains REALLY have a man crush on Glenn Beck. Did it ever cross your mind that it was Beck VIEWERS who filed complaints against Goldline?
> 
> Let me ask you this. IF Goldline International IS using unethical and unscrupulous business practices, what should be done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would the damaging effect of said unethical and unscrupulous business practices be?
> 
> What party would have been injured by said behavior?
> 
> I will answer your question but I need more information first.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv5FJRiS3ng]YouTube - Mining for Gold[/ame]


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Beatles weren't responsible for Manson...as his deranged interpretations of a song that NEVER specified or alluded to the actions that Manson did.
> 
> Beck does as much as possible to stoke the doomsday, "they're coming to get you" paranoia of anti-gov't types, rabid ultra right wingers and various bigotries....BUT he stops short of actually advocating direct action.  Beck's actions can be deemed as irresponsible and dangerous...especially when he makes specific references and people act upon them.  I don't know if a case can be made in court for "inciting to riot", but if Beck wants to run the gauntlet he may NOT be so lucky in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So It's Beck's fault. Let's ignore all the talk on nonviolence, integrity, and changing of self. Doesn't really matter.
Click to expand...


Read carefully what I wrote.....Beck's back peddling and gloss over's come AFTER all of his incendiary blatherings  and mean spirited, ultra conservative paranoid ratnings.  It's like someone consistently taking a piss on your front lawn and then making all types of apologies afterwards...yet they continue to piss on your front lawn.


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Beatles weren't responsible for Manson...as his deranged interpretations of a song that NEVER specified or alluded to the actions that Manson did.
> 
> Beck does as much as possible to stoke the doomsday, "they're coming to get you" paranoia of anti-gov't types, rabid ultra right wingers and various bigotries....BUT he stops short of actually advocating direct action.  Beck's actions can be deemed as irresponsible and dangerous...especially when he makes specifi references and people act upon them.  I don't know if a case can be made in court for "inciting to riot", but if Beck wants to run the gauntlet he may NOT be so lucky in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So It's Beck's fault. Let's ignore all the talk on nonviolence, integrity, and changing of self. Doesn't really matter.
Click to expand...




CrusaderFrank said:


> People can't be trusted to listen to Beck!  He's Evil!
> 
> He does not come out directly and preach Revolution, Comrade No!  He is too sinister for that!
> 
> Instead he mentions the Tides Foundation and their goal to turn America into our Marxist Utopia!  Do you see how dangerous this man is and why he must be silenced!
> 
> Look at his heroes: the Founding Fathers! Evil! Men of wealth and property! Men who built a country to protect their wealth and property from the Laborers!



But your attempted sarcasm falls flat when compared to the REALITY of Beck's historically documented race baiting and paranoid hysteria that reflects many new conservative pundits and politicians.  Remember, Beck makes SPECIFIC targets of his rants....small wonder that you'll eventually get some nut that takes him too seriously (which doesn't explain his popularity among the alleged sane & rational folk out there).


----------



## daveman

taichiliberal said:


> But your attempted sarcasm falls flat when compared to the REALITY of Beck's historically documented race baiting and paranoid hysteria that reflects many new conservative pundits and politicians.  Remember, Beck makes SPECIFIC targets of his rants....small wonder that you'll eventually get some nut that takes him too seriously (which doesn't explain his popularity among the alleged sane & rational folk out there).



Can you link to a similar condemnation of Olbermann?  Or is that different?  Somehow?


----------



## taichiliberal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Beck does not He has mentioned on his show that if anyone see anything to report them to the authority's. He has also said that he ill denouce anyone that would take such action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, but Beck's little disclaimer comes AFTER the fact.  This is a consistent pattern with pundits like Beck.....who duck behind the guise of "entertainment" and feign concern for public safety whenever their actions get them in trouble or cast them in a bad light.  But as Michael (Savage) Weiner found out, that excuse will eventually give out.
> 
> Becks documented lies, slander, nasty little remarks regarding minorities, women, etc. are only excused by the audience that he appeals to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have documented lies of Becks? Show them. Whos lies carry more damage obamas or Becks?
Click to expand...


Actually it's not me that's documented Beck's history of lies, exaggerations and distortions.  Others have....here's some samples:

Media Matters

Beck falsely claimed average UAW worker makes $154 per hour | Media Matters for America

Beck calls Senate-confirmed Orszag a "czar" | Media Matters for America

Note to Beck: Doors repaired with stimulus funds were hangar doors and did not cost $1.4 million | Media Matters for America

Beck himself cops to lying

On The View Glenn Beck Admits that He Doesn?t Check Facts | Politicususa

Individuals

Glenn Beck Lies | The Glenn Beck Report


----------



## taichiliberal

Rinata said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Beck does not He has mentioned on his show that if anyone see anything to report them to the authority's. He has also said that he ill denouce anyone that would take such action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my Little Jackbooted Fascist Friend!  That's the Spirit! *THAT'S THE SPIRIT!*
> 
> Beck uses that crypto-freedom talk that messes the GoodThink that Obama and the Dems put such an effort into!
> 
> Beck will pervert you!
> 
> Beck is out to control you! People listen to Beck and interpret things incorrectly! Beck is dangerous! Let's take him off the air!
> 
> Don't let Beck control you!
> 
> It's not StateWise to let Beck control you, Let Obama control you!
> 
> At 10est, there's a 2 minute Hate on Republicans and their horrible, retched spending excesses that just caused a $165B deficit this July!  We want to hear you sing out in hatred!
> 
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not making any sense....and NOTHING you have posted here changes the truth of what I said about Beck or the incorrect comparison to Manson/Helter Skelter.
> 
> And "jackbooted fascist friend" is a pretty absurd description of what I've posted here so far...I suggest you look up the definition of "fascism", because nothing I've posted here resembles that.....and to date nothing the Obama administration has done can be factually construed as "fascism" despite opinions, supposition and conjecture to the contrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frank never makes sense. All of his information comes from the extreme right wing and he never questions it. You haven't seen anything yet. Wait until him and his pals descend on a particular thread and inundate us with their wisdom. You will swear you've never seen so many idiots in one place. Right, Frankie??
Click to expand...


Well, I just came from a thread were similar folk exists.....experience dictates that one either ignores them, puts them on IA or just refuse to let them hijack the discussion.


----------



## taichiliberal

daveman said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> But your attempted sarcasm falls flat when compared to the REALITY of Beck's historically documented race baiting and paranoid hysteria that reflects many new conservative pundits and politicians.  Remember, Beck makes SPECIFIC targets of his rants....small wonder that you'll eventually get some nut that takes him too seriously (which doesn't explain his popularity among the alleged sane & rational folk out there).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link to a similar condemnation of Olbermann?  Or is that different?  Somehow?
Click to expand...


The discussion at hand was about whether Beck is a documented liar or not.  If you look at my latest postings, you'll see that he is INDEED a documented liar.

If you have proof Obermann does the EXACT opposite of what Beck does, then please provide the proof as I did.


----------



## daveman

taichiliberal said:


> The discussion at hand was about whether Beck is a documented liar or not.  If you look at my latest postings, you'll see that he is INDEED a documented liar.


If MediaMatters said the sun comes up in the east, I'd get up early with a compass.  


taichiliberal said:


> If you have proof Obermann does the EXACT opposite of what Beck does, then please provide the proof as I did.


Olbermann does the exact same thing you accuse Beck of.


----------



## taichiliberal

daveman said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> But your attempted sarcasm falls flat when compared to the REALITY of Beck's historically documented race baiting and paranoid hysteria that reflects many new conservative pundits and politicians.  Remember, Beck makes SPECIFIC targets of his rants....small wonder that you'll eventually get some nut that takes him too seriously (which doesn't explain his popularity among the alleged sane & rational folk out there).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link to a similar condemnation of Olbermann?  Or is that different?  Somehow?
Click to expand...




daveman said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion at hand was about whether Beck is a documented liar or not.  If you look at my latest postings, you'll see that he is INDEED a documented liar.
> 
> 
> 
> If MediaMatters said the sun comes up in the east, I'd get up early with a compass.
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have proof Obermann does the EXACT opposite of what Beck does, then please provide the proof as I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olbermann does the exact same thing you accuse Beck of.
Click to expand...



Sorry Dave, but avoiding content because you dislike the politics of the source does not automatically make your assertions correct.  Bottom line: one must have the courage to read ALL information available in order to determine the truth.  If you cannot disprove what Media Matters is printing, then all the sour grapes in the world won't change the facts contained.  In short, ALL the source material I provided proves Beck to be a liar....period.  If YOU can logically and factually disprove what I sourced, then have at it.  If not, then you're just spitting in the wind.

As for Olberman....YOU need to PROVE your assertion, as I did.


----------



## Avatar4321

taichiliberal said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Beatles weren't responsible for Manson...as his deranged interpretations of a song that NEVER specified or alluded to the actions that Manson did.
> 
> Beck does as much as possible to stoke the doomsday, "they're coming to get you" paranoia of anti-gov't types, rabid ultra right wingers and various bigotries....BUT he stops short of actually advocating direct action.  Beck's actions can be deemed as irresponsible and dangerous...especially when he makes specific references and people act upon them.  I don't know if a case can be made in court for "inciting to riot", but if Beck wants to run the gauntlet he may NOT be so lucky in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So It's Beck's fault. Let's ignore all the talk on nonviolence, integrity, and changing of self. Doesn't really matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read carefully what I wrote.....Beck's back peddling and gloss over's come AFTER all of his incendiary blatherings  and mean spirited, ultra conservative paranoid ratnings.  It's like someone consistently taking a piss on your front lawn and then making all types of apologies afterwards...yet they continue to piss on your front lawn.
Click to expand...


Glenn hasn't been backpedalling at all. In order to accept your claims we have to ignore what Glenn actually says and talks about.


----------



## daveman

taichiliberal said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> But your attempted sarcasm falls flat when compared to the REALITY of Beck's historically documented race baiting and paranoid hysteria that reflects many new conservative pundits and politicians.  Remember, Beck makes SPECIFIC targets of his rants....small wonder that you'll eventually get some nut that takes him too seriously (which doesn't explain his popularity among the alleged sane & rational folk out there).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link to a similar condemnation of Olbermann?  Or is that different?  Somehow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If MediaMatters said the sun comes up in the east, I'd get up early with a compass.
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have proof Obermann does the EXACT opposite of what Beck does, then please provide the proof as I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olbermann does the exact same thing you accuse Beck of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dave, but avoiding content because you dislike the politics of the source does not automatically make your assertions correct.  Bottom line: one must have the courage to read ALL information available in order to determine the truth.  If you cannot disprove what Media Matters is printing, then all the sour grapes in the world won't change the facts contained.  In short, ALL the source material I provided proves Beck to be a liar....period.  If YOU can logically and factually disprove what I sourced, then have at it.  If not, then you're just spitting in the wind.
> 
> As for Olberman....YOU need to PROVE your assertion, as I did.
Click to expand...

You believe MediaMatters because they say what you want to hear.  "Truth" has nothing to do with it.  They have their agenda, and are not above distortion and fabrication to bring it about.

As for Olbermann...you wouldn't accept anything I could show you, so why should I bother?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, but Beck's little disclaimer comes AFTER the fact.  This is a consistent pattern with pundits like Beck.....who duck behind the guise of "entertainment" and feign concern for public safety whenever their actions get them in trouble or cast them in a bad light.  But as Michael (Savage) Weiner found out, that excuse will eventually give out.
> 
> Becks documented lies, slander, nasty little remarks regarding minorities, women, etc. are only excused by the audience that he appeals to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have documented lies of Becks? Show them. Whos lies carry more damage obamas or Becks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it's not me that's documented Beck's history of lies, exaggerations and distortions.  Others have....here's some samples:
> 
> Media Matters
> 
> Beck falsely claimed average UAW worker makes $154 per hour | Media Matters for America
> 
> Beck calls Senate-confirmed Orszag a "czar" | Media Matters for America
> 
> Note to Beck: Doors repaired with stimulus funds were hangar doors and did not cost $1.4 million | Media Matters for America
> 
> Beck himself cops to lying
> 
> On The View Glenn Beck Admits that He Doesn?t Check Facts | Politicususa
> 
> Individuals
> 
> Glenn Beck Lies | The Glenn Beck Report
Click to expand...


MEDIA MATTERS? Don't make me climb through the computer screen to slap you silly. MEDIA MATTERS? OMG If you are using MEDIA MATTERS thrn it must be true in a rats arse.


----------



## Big Fitz

Bfgrn said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Bfgrn... Capitalism is the essense of evil.  Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.  Wow... are you just missing the days you could buy slaves off the boat or something?  Should you even be allowed to be paid for work?  Apparently the term "Caveat Emptor" is lost on you economic nihilists.
> 
> You have ZERO proof of fraud happening and you wanna start hanging people because some former Media Matters SHILL got elected to congress and is ABUSING HIS POSITION to make false allegations and claims to intimidate citizens who don't even live in his district for crimes that DON'T EVEN EXIST?!?!?!??!  All you have are claims of stupid consumers if even those aren't shills providing cover for a fucking fascist.   (oooOOOoooo GODWIN! GODWIN!  :rolleyes)
> 
> You are a fucking tard.  No... amend that.  You're a Tard's Tard.  The other tards would look up to you if they could figure out what the word "UP" meant!
> 
> Congrats, you've earned your new monicker:  Tardtard.
> 
> and have some lolcat frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pea brain...YELLING won't change the facts.
> 
> FACTS:
> Consumers, not Congressman have filed complaints against Goldline International.
> 
> 'Capitalism is the essense of evil.  Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.'
> 
> I don't agree with your assessment. Capitalism is not evil, and people should be allowed to be paid for work they do.
> 
> AND...consumers should be made aware of unethical businesses and unethical business practices.
> 
> To steal a phrase from you right wing pea brains...
> 
> IF Goldline is Innocent, they have nothing to worry about...
Click to expand...

Except the fact you will never accept that Beck is innocent too.

Sorry for the delay.  Life, which is more important than juvinile entertainment you provide, demanded attention.


----------



## Big Fitz

> It was BIG Fizzzzz who said: 'Capitalism is the essense of evil. Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.'



Ohhhhhh Tardtard... You thought I wasn't watching didn't you?

Busted your lying ass, yet again.  How about we take the whole statement in context, hmmm?



> Yes Bfgrn... Capitalism is the essense of evil. Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do. Wow... are you just missing the days you could buy slaves off the boat or something? Should you even be allowed to be paid for work? Apparently the term "Caveat Emptor" is lost on you economic nihilists.



You're so desperate to score points that you go so far as to distort the SARCASM which I was using.  I shout because you seem to be unable to get the point of the statement, Tardtard.  So... to make sure your two braincells don't burn from the friction of rubbing together so hard, here's what I'm doing:

I... am... _mocking_... you... because... you... are... insane... 

...you intellectually dishonest shit.  I don't think I could trust you to poop your own diapers correctly, let alone use a toilet at this rate, Tardtard.


----------



## The T

daveman said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion at hand was about whether Beck is a documented liar or not. If you look at my latest postings, you'll see that he is INDEED a documented liar.
> 
> 
> 
> If MediaMatters said the sun comes up in the east, I'd get up early with a compass.
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have proof Obermann does the EXACT opposite of what Beck does, then please provide the proof as I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olbermann does the exact same thing you accuse Beck of.
Click to expand...

 
The ones that complain of Beck don't watch or listen to Beck. They rely on MediaMatters to get their marching orders for attack armed with false information and twisted anti-logic.  Leftists are such good projectionists though, aren't they?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The T said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion at hand was about whether Beck is a documented liar or not. If you look at my latest postings, you'll see that he is INDEED a documented liar.
> 
> 
> 
> If MediaMatters said the sun comes up in the east, I'd get up early with a compass.
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have proof Obermann does the EXACT opposite of what Beck does, then please provide the proof as I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olbermann does the exact same thing you accuse Beck of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones that complain of Beck don't watch or listen to Beck. They rely on MediaMatters to get their marching orders for attack armed with false information and twisted anti-logic.  Leftists are such good projectionists though, aren't they?
Click to expand...


T stop it because we all know that democrats don't believe in the truth, just look at who they elected as a Prsident.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Media Matter continues their Jihad against a Free Press

"*Media Matters: Glenn Beck, Holy Warrior*

Back in April, Glenn Beck informed his radio listeners that during his trip to the Vatican, an "individual" there told him that "what you're doing is wildly important" in the upcoming struggle against forces of "great darkness."

Earlier the same week, Beck explained that he was promoting "the plan that [God] would have me articulate, I think, to you," against "darkness." While notable on their own merits, Beck's comments were especially striking because they marked what was (at the time) the culmination of Beck's regular portrayal of himself as fighting on behalf of "good" against the forces of "evil" and "darkness." 

Darkness? That's crypto-racist talk because Obama's black!

I don't watch or listen to Beck, but I'm very interested in how Obama Ministry of Truth is out to silence him.

Bush did the same thing with the NY Times, amiright?


----------



## Liability

Laff #1:  Congress-priss Weiner cares about the economic welfare of the American people.     Pass the tax, please.

Laff #2:  Congress-priss Weiner's attack on Beck is motivated solely and exclusively upon his concern for the economic welfare of the American people.  

Laff #3:  If Goldline IS (as Schiff contends) "guilty" of selling gold to gullible American investors at a badly inflated price, then because Beck hawks for Goldline, Beck is guilty of some unspecified crime and alarming moral lapse!  

Gee, I wonder if Congess-priss Weiner has ever hawked on behalf of some douchey liberal Democrat Parody policy or legislation which is fundamentally dishonest and actually not in the interest of the American people?  Hm...  Obamacare?


----------



## daveman

The T said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion at hand was about whether Beck is a documented liar or not. If you look at my latest postings, you'll see that he is INDEED a documented liar.
> 
> 
> 
> If MediaMatters said the sun comes up in the east, I'd get up early with a compass.
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have proof Obermann does the EXACT opposite of what Beck does, then please provide the proof as I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olbermann does the exact same thing you accuse Beck of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones that complain of Beck don't watch or listen to Beck. They rely on MediaMatters to get their marching orders for attack armed with false information and twisted anti-logic.  Leftists are such good projectionists though, aren't they?
Click to expand...


Lots and lots of practice.


----------



## Bfgrn

Big Fitz said:


> It was BIG Fizzzzz who said: 'Capitalism is the essense of evil. Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh Tardtard... You thought I wasn't watching didn't you?
> 
> Busted your lying ass, yet again.  How about we take the whole statement in context, hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Bfgrn... Capitalism is the essense of evil. Nobody should be allowed to be paid for work they do. Wow... are you just missing the days you could buy slaves off the boat or something? Should you even be allowed to be paid for work? Apparently the term "Caveat Emptor" is lost on you economic nihilists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so desperate to score points that you go so far as to distort the SARCASM which I was using.  I shout because you seem to be unable to get the point of the statement, Tardtard.  So... to make sure your two braincells don't burn from the friction of rubbing together so hard, here's what I'm doing:
> 
> I... am... _mocking_... you... because... you... are... insane...
> 
> ...you intellectually dishonest shit.  I don't think I could trust you to poop your own diapers correctly, let alone use a toilet at this rate, Tardtard.
Click to expand...


Wrong AGAIN pea brain. I did not distort the sarcasm you were using, YOU did. I answered the PREMISE of your sarcasm.  

You refuse to acknowledge FACTS: Consumers, not Congressman have filed complaints against Goldline International.

If Goldline is guilty of unethical business practices, what should be done? BTW, YOU were the one that was quick to call for capital punishment when people break the law...


----------



## Rinata

Media Matters has the damn videos. Did you watch them, Frank?? I doubt it. Go ahead and watch them and then say Beck isn't crazy.

Yes, Beck did just compare President Obama to Lucifer | Media Matters for America

Beck compares Obama to the snake in the Garden of Eden: "He will make the choices for you" | Media Matters for America

Beck tells listeners they are "fighting a power" greater than elected officials, warns that the "gates of Hell will open up" | Media Matters for America

Beck on health bill: "If this passes, they will control every aspect of your life," including whether you can have children

Beck: Progressives, like Satan, are supplanting God and taking away choice

Beck: "The real goal of the progressive movement" is "control of your life"

Beck: "God is under attack"

Beck again brands "collective salvation" "demonic"

Beck: "Dark dudes" are coming our way -- "I'm hoping that the guy with horns doesn't actually show up, but he could"

Oh, he doesn't appeal to nuts!!! He's never said anything to encourage violence!!!


----------



## Oddball

Hyperbole still doesn't equal a call to violent action.

But keep the disingenuous wingnut fail a-comin'!


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So It's Beck's fault. Let's ignore all the talk on nonviolence, integrity, and changing of self. Doesn't really matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read carefully what I wrote.....Beck's back peddling and gloss over's come AFTER all of his incendiary blatherings  and mean spirited, ultra conservative paranoid ratnings.  It's like someone consistently taking a piss on your front lawn and then making all types of apologies afterwards...yet they continue to piss on your front lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn hasn't been backpedalling at all. In order to accept your claims we have to ignore what Glenn actually says and talks about.
Click to expand...


You're not making sense....Beck's BS is a predictable pattern....he makes all types of outrageous, inflammatory, distorted, insulting accusations, claims...and then AFTERWARDS tries to hedge his bet.  As I demonstrated earlier, even Beck cops to not getting informed on the subject that he rants on about

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/126924-media-matter-blames-beck-31.html#post2611619

All one has to do is indeed listen to Beck...and then do a little research to see if he's lying or not.  As I demonstrated, Beck is indeed a liar.


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So It's Beck's fault. Let's ignore all the talk on nonviolence, integrity, and changing of self. Doesn't really matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read carefully what I wrote.....Beck's back peddling and gloss over's come AFTER all of his incendiary blatherings  and mean spirited, ultra conservative paranoid ratnings.  It's like someone consistently taking a piss on your front lawn and then making all types of apologies afterwards...yet they continue to piss on your front lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn hasn't been backpedalling at all. In order to accept your claims we have to ignore what Glenn actually says and talks about.
Click to expand...




daveman said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link to a similar condemnation of Olbermann?  Or is that different?  Somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If MediaMatters said the sun comes up in the east, I'd get up early with a compass.
> 
> Olbermann does the exact same thing you accuse Beck of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dave, but avoiding content because you dislike the politics of the source does not automatically make your assertions correct.  Bottom line: one must have the courage to read ALL information available in order to determine the truth.  If you cannot disprove what Media Matters is printing, then all the sour grapes in the world won't change the facts contained.  In short, ALL the source material I provided proves Beck to be a liar....period.  If YOU can logically and factually disprove what I sourced, then have at it.  If not, then you're just spitting in the wind.
> 
> As for Olberman....YOU need to PROVE your assertion, as I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe MediaMatters because they say what you want to hear.  "Truth" has nothing to do with it.  They have their agenda, and are not above distortion and fabrication to bring it about.
> 
> As for Olbermann...you wouldn't accept anything I could show you, so why should I bother?
Click to expand...


  Media Matters DOCUMENTS what it writes...that means it provides ORIGINAL source material for the subject in question.  This is how they are able to point out Beck's lies and distortions.  Mind you, opinion is one thing, but when Beck rants on specifics, that seals his fate to be exposed as a phony by folk like Media Matters.  Even Beck himself admits to NOT doing proper research and being informed on the subjects he rants about.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/126924-media-matter-blames-beck-31.html#post2611619

Here's the thing Dave...it is YOU who have demonstrated here that it's not about FACTS, but about what YOU WANT TO BELIEVE.  That is why you cannot and will not discuss the details that Media Matters brings up, Dave...because to do so would mean honestly confronting the facts and then trying to logically defend Beck and your belief in what he asserts.  Bottom line: you know you can't logically and/or factually defend Beck.

Finally, your last accusation is utter nonsense.  As the chronology of the posts shows, I have readily provided proof for discussion of what I state.  YOU HAVE NOT.  Sorry Dave, but you can't bluff your way past me when there's a recorded record of what has transpired to contradict and disprove you.


----------



## taichiliberal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have documented lies of Becks? Show them. Whos lies carry more damage obamas or Becks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's not me that's documented Beck's history of lies, exaggerations and distortions.  Others have....here's some samples:
> 
> Media Matters
> 
> Beck falsely claimed average UAW worker makes $154 per hour | Media Matters for America
> 
> Beck calls Senate-confirmed Orszag a "czar" | Media Matters for America
> 
> Note to Beck: Doors repaired with stimulus funds were hangar doors and did not cost $1.4 million | Media Matters for America
> 
> Beck himself cops to lying
> 
> On The View Glenn Beck Admits that He Doesn?t Check Facts | Politicususa
> 
> Individuals
> 
> Glenn Beck Lies | The Glenn Beck Report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MEDIA MATTERS? Don't make me climb through the computer screen to slap you silly. MEDIA MATTERS? OMG If you are using MEDIA MATTERS thrn it must be true in a rats arse.
Click to expand...



Bluff and bluster all you like BigReb, but until you can honestly discuss CONTENT, you're just pissing in the wind.  Unlike you, I am quite willing and able to read ALL material available in order to reach a logical conclusion....that is how Beck is proven to be a liar time and again.  You can believe what you want, BigReb...but PROVING it logically and factually is quite another issue.

I have, while you and your like minded compadres here have not to date.


----------



## Liability

Oddball said:


> Hyperbole still doesn't equal a call to violent action.
> 
> But keep the disingenuous wingnut fail a-comin'!



Oddball?

Where have you been hiding?


----------



## taichiliberal

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have documented lies of Becks? Show them. Whos lies carry more damage obamas or Becks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's not me that's documented Beck's history of lies, exaggerations and distortions.  Others have....here's some samples:
> 
> Media Matters
> 
> Beck falsely claimed average UAW worker makes $154 per hour | Media Matters for America
> 
> Beck calls Senate-confirmed Orszag a "czar" | Media Matters for America
> 
> Note to Beck: Doors repaired with stimulus funds were hangar doors and did not cost $1.4 million | Media Matters for America
> 
> Beck himself cops to lying
> 
> On The View Glenn Beck Admits that He Doesn?t Check Facts | Politicususa
> 
> Individuals
> 
> Glenn Beck Lies | The Glenn Beck Report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MEDIA MATTERS? Don't make me climb through the computer screen to slap you silly. MEDIA MATTERS? OMG If you are using MEDIA MATTERS thrn it must be true in a rats arse.
Click to expand...




The T said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion at hand was about whether Beck is a documented liar or not. If you look at my latest postings, you'll see that he is INDEED a documented liar.
> 
> 
> 
> If MediaMatters said the sun comes up in the east, I'd get up early with a compass.
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have proof Obermann does the EXACT opposite of what Beck does, then please provide the proof as I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olbermann does the exact same thing you accuse Beck of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones that complain of Beck don't watch or listen to Beck. They rely on MediaMatters to get their marching orders for attack armed with false information and twisted anti-logic.  Leftists are such good projectionists though, aren't they?
Click to expand...



You seem to try to pass off supposition and conjecture as fact.  Unfortunately, your attempt fails miserably, because when all is said and done YOU and your like minded compadres just don't have the intellectual honesty to read and openly discuss any information that contradicts your beliefs. That is why you avoid any honest discussion on the material offered.

I've spent more time than I care to in the last 20 years listening on and off to the rise of the new conservative punditry.....which is why its so easy for others to document and disprove the lies of the like of Beck.  They do this by linking the source material of what is being discussed, and the read sees for themselves how and why Beck is full of it. It was taught to me in junior high school that in order to have a valid opinion, one must read ALL information available, pro and con.  Clearly, those that support Beck do not adhere to that lesson....which is why, like Beck, they're defense and excuses for him is dishonest.

As I said to one of your like mind, when you can provide proof as I have as to the charges against Olbermann being just like Beck, then we have a basis for discussion.  Until then, you're just blowing smoke.


----------



## Big Fitz

> You refuse to acknowledge FACTS: Consumers, not Congressman have filed complaints against Goldline International.



Point me to the lawsuit or filed charges.  You have complaints.  The BBB has none.  Funny how that works.  It is also not illegal to sell overpriced goods in a market.  If you're too fucking stupid to buy them, caveat emptor.  Sucks that you're so goddamn dumb.



> If Goldline is guilty of unethical business practices, what should be done? BTW, YOU were the one that was quick to call for capital punishment when people break the law...



Ding!  have another one horse wonder award Tardtard.  I'm not going to stoke your personal moonbat inferno.  Try someone else.


----------



## daveman

taichiliberal said:


> Media Matters DOCUMENTS what it writes...that means it provides ORIGINAL source material for the subject in question.  This is how they are able to point out Beck's lies and distortions.  Mind you, opinion is one thing, but when Beck rants on specifics, that seals his fate to be exposed as a phony by folk like Media Matters.  Even Beck himself admits to NOT doing proper research and being informed on the subjects he rants about.


Media Matters publishes lies and distortions.  Like I said:  You believe them because you want to believe them.


taichiliberal said:


> Here's the thing Dave...it is YOU who have demonstrated here that it's not about FACTS, but about what YOU WANT TO BELIEVE.  That is why you cannot and will not discuss the details that Media Matters brings up, Dave...because to do so would mean honestly confronting the facts and then trying to logically defend Beck and your belief in what he asserts.  Bottom line: you know you can't logically and/or factually defend Beck.


I don't bother discussing the details that MM brings up because they lie.  You probably should realize that wishing something is true doesn't make it true.  That's a common leftist failing.


taichiliberal said:


> Finally, your last accusation is utter nonsense.  As the chronology of the posts shows, I have readily provided proof for discussion of what I state.  YOU HAVE NOT.  Sorry Dave, but you can't bluff your way past me when there's a recorded record of what has transpired to contradict and disprove you.


No, you've provided opinion from people known to lie and distort.  You call it "proof" because you believe the lies and distortions.  

Michelle Malkin  Media Matters Caught Context-Editing a Tape &#8212; Hey, Where Have We Heard That Before?

The Group Behind Smear Campaigns Against Limbaugh and O?Reilly | NewsBusters.org

Hot Air  Media Matters dishonest editing in support of their &#8220;smear&#8221; argument exposed

&#8220;MEDIA MATTERS Watch&#8221; : Media Matters&#8217; Falsehoods Exposed!

None of this will matter to you.  You will continue believing MM because you want to.


----------



## Rinata

Oddball said:


> Hyperbole still doesn't equal a call to violent action.
> 
> But keep the disingenuous wingnut fail a-comin'!



Thank you for being so predictable. You just proved that I can read the minds of the simple folk.


----------



## Rinata

taichiliberal said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read carefully what I wrote.....Beck's back peddling and gloss over's come AFTER all of his incendiary blatherings  and mean spirited, ultra conservative paranoid ratnings.  It's like someone consistently taking a piss on your front lawn and then making all types of apologies afterwards...yet they continue to piss on your front lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn hasn't been backpedalling at all. In order to accept your claims we have to ignore what Glenn actually says and talks about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dave, but avoiding content because you dislike the politics of the source does not automatically make your assertions correct.  Bottom line: one must have the courage to read ALL information available in order to determine the truth.  If you cannot disprove what Media Matters is printing, then all the sour grapes in the world won't change the facts contained.  In short, ALL the source material I provided proves Beck to be a liar....period.  If YOU can logically and factually disprove what I sourced, then have at it.  If not, then you're just spitting in the wind.
> 
> As for Olberman....YOU need to PROVE your assertion, as I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe MediaMatters because they say what you want to hear.  "Truth" has nothing to do with it.  They have their agenda, and are not above distortion and fabrication to bring it about.
> 
> As for Olbermann...you wouldn't accept anything I could show you, so why should I bother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Media Matters DOCUMENTS what it writes...that means it provides ORIGINAL source material for the subject in question.  This is how they are able to point out Beck's lies and distortions.  Mind you, opinion is one thing, but when Beck rants on specifics, that seals his fate to be exposed as a phony by folk like Media Matters.  Even Beck himself admits to NOT doing proper research and being informed on the subjects he rants about.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/126924-media-matter-blames-beck-31.html#post2611619
> 
> Here's the thing Dave...it is YOU who have demonstrated here that it's not about FACTS, but about what YOU WANT TO BELIEVE.  That is why you cannot and will not discuss the details that Media Matters brings up, Dave...because to do so would mean honestly confronting the facts and then trying to logically defend Beck and your belief in what he asserts.  Bottom line: you know you can't logically and/or factually defend Beck.
> 
> Finally, your last accusation is utter nonsense.  As the chronology of the posts shows, I have readily provided proof for discussion of what I state.  YOU HAVE NOT.  Sorry Dave, but you can't bluff your way past me when there's a recorded record of what has transpired to contradict and disprove you.
Click to expand...


I see you haven't been around here long but you catch on quickly!!! You'll see that Dave and his numbnut pals NEVER care about facts. They are uninformed and ignorant. And if God Himself came down and presented them with the truth, they still would say it was a lie. They don't want to know the truth.


----------



## Liability

Rinata said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole still doesn't equal a call to violent action.
> 
> But keep the disingenuous wingnut fail a-comin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for being so predictable. You just proved that I can read the minds of the simple folk.
Click to expand...


This is why you are Retarda, Retarda.

It is simply true (undeniable, in fact, if you weren't  dishonest and retarded) that hyperbole is NOT a call for violence.

You are drooling on yourself, again, Retarda.  Go wipe your chin, you chimp.

What  a fuckin' hose head you are.  Jeez.


----------



## Rinata

daveman said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters DOCUMENTS what it writes...that means it provides ORIGINAL source material for the subject in question.  This is how they are able to point out Beck's lies and distortions.  Mind you, opinion is one thing, but when Beck rants on specifics, that seals his fate to be exposed as a phony by folk like Media Matters.  Even Beck himself admits to NOT doing proper research and being informed on the subjects he rants about.
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters publishes lies and distortions.  Like I said:  You believe them because you want to believe them.
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing Dave...it is YOU who have demonstrated here that it's not about FACTS, but about what YOU WANT TO BELIEVE.  That is why you cannot and will not discuss the details that Media Matters brings up, Dave...because to do so would mean honestly confronting the facts and then trying to logically defend Beck and your belief in what he asserts.  Bottom line: you know you can't logically and/or factually defend Beck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't bother discussing the details that MM brings up because they lie.  You probably should realize that wishing something is true doesn't make it true.  That's a common leftist failing.
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, your last accusation is utter nonsense.  As the chronology of the posts shows, I have readily provided proof for discussion of what I state.  YOU HAVE NOT.  Sorry Dave, but you can't bluff your way past me when there's a recorded record of what has transpired to contradict and disprove you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you've provided opinion from people known to lie and distort.  You call it "proof" because you believe the lies and distortions.
> 
> Michelle Malkin  Media Matters Caught Context-Editing a Tape  Hey, Where Have We Heard That Before?
> 
> The Group Behind Smear Campaigns Against Limbaugh and O?Reilly | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Hot Air  Media Matters dishonest editing in support of their smear argument exposed
> 
> MEDIA MATTERS Watch : Media Matters Falsehoods Exposed!
> 
> None of this will matter to you.  You will continue believing MM because you want to.
Click to expand...


What proof do you have??? You always think we are just supposed to believe you people. If what you say is true, provide some proof.


----------



## Rinata

Where did everybody go? I think taichiliberal scared you all away!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rinata said:


> Where did everybody go? I think taichiliberal scared you all away!!!



 yall right.


----------



## Oddball

Rinata said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole still doesn't equal a call to violent action.
> 
> But keep the disingenuous wingnut fail a-comin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for being so predictable. You just proved that I can read the minds of the simple folk.
Click to expand...

You can't even read plain English, let alone anyone's mind.

The only thing you've proved here is that you're totally terrified by and paranoid of some goofball on cable teevee.


----------



## taichiliberal

daveman said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters DOCUMENTS what it writes...that means it provides ORIGINAL source material for the subject in question.  This is how they are able to point out Beck's lies and distortions.  Mind you, opinion is one thing, but when Beck rants on specifics, that seals his fate to be exposed as a phony by folk like Media Matters.  Even Beck himself admits to NOT doing proper research and being informed on the subjects he rants about.
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters publishes lies and distortions.  Like I said:  You believe them because you want to believe them.
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing Dave...it is YOU who have demonstrated here that it's not about FACTS, but about what YOU WANT TO BELIEVE.  That is why you cannot and will not discuss the details that Media Matters brings up, Dave...because to do so would mean honestly confronting the facts and then trying to logically defend Beck and your belief in what he asserts.  Bottom line: you know you can't logically and/or factually defend Beck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't bother discussing the details that MM brings up because they lie.  You probably should realize that wishing something is true doesn't make it true.  That's a common leftist failing.
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, your last accusation is utter nonsense.  As the chronology of the posts shows, I have readily provided proof for discussion of what I state.  YOU HAVE NOT.  Sorry Dave, but you can't bluff your way past me when there's a recorded record of what has transpired to contradict and disprove you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you've provided opinion from people known to lie and distort.  You call it "proof" because you believe the lies and distortions.
> 
> Michelle Malkin  Media Matters Caught Context-Editing a Tape  Hey, Where Have We Heard That Before?
> 
> The Group Behind Smear Campaigns Against Limbaugh and O?Reilly | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Hot Air  Media Matters dishonest editing in support of their smear argument exposed
> 
> MEDIA MATTERS Watch : Media Matters Falsehoods Exposed!
> 
> None of this will matter to you.  You will continue believing MM because you want to.
Click to expand...


A running theme in all of your "got'cha's" is a lot of "most likely", "probably" by the authors.  

I note that there's a lot of "guilt by association"......searing denunciations of Media Matters supporters, funders and it's founder, but VERY little straight up, logical proof of the claims of slander and misrepresentation.  Yes, Media Matters makes NO bones about going after the vaunted neocon punditry...but just because one doesn't like Soros or Clinton DOES NOT PROVE SLANDER AUTOMATICALLY, as your authors seem intent upon asserting.

Case in point, the whole issue of Sherrod......the "critic" just blows off the FACT that Media Matters cops to showing a screwed up video and makes the correction, (I note the author provides NO time line for this) and how the original version is misleading......something that BRIETBART has YET to do straight out do.  So let's ignore Media Matters honestly cleaning up their own mess...let's just damn them for screwing up in the first place!  And let's just forget the FACT that Breitbart and the neocon punditry that followed his lead heavily pushed SLANDER...were CAUGHT, and are STILL in denial by regurgitating all their disproven claims.

In short, the authors don't like Media Matters, and throw a LOT of stuff against the wall hoping that no one will notice the serious flaws or lack of proof  in their article's premise.  A collection of opinion and defense of Beck's consistent emphasizing his bias opinion and then LIGHTLY throwing in a few contrary FACTS of which he quickly recoups with a "I don't know?" skepticism that reaffirms his original assertions.

As I said before, it's not a question of belief, but what you can logically and factually prove.  The jokers you site seem to have a problem with facts when sited alone and in proper chronology just doesn't live up to their hype.....and they hope know one reads carefully and with a critical eye.


----------



## Big Fitz

> Media Matters has the damn videos. Did you watch them, Frank?? I doubt it. Go ahead and watch them and then say Beck isn't crazy.
> 
> Yes, Beck did just compare President Obama to Lucifer | Media Matters for America
> 
> Beck compares Obama to the snake in the Garden of Eden: "He will make the choices for you" | Media Matters for America
> 
> Beck tells listeners they are "fighting a power" greater than elected officials, warns that the "gates of Hell will open up" | Media Matters for America
> 
> Beck on health bill: "If this passes, they will control every aspect of your life," including whether you can have children
> 
> Beck: Progressives, like Satan, are supplanting God and taking away choice
> 
> Beck: "The real goal of the progressive movement" is "control of your life"
> 
> Beck: "God is under attack"
> 
> Beck again brands "collective salvation" "demonic"
> 
> Beck: "Dark dudes" are coming our way -- "I'm hoping that the guy with horns doesn't actually show up, but he could"
> 
> Oh, he doesn't appeal to nuts!!! He's never said anything to encourage violence!!!



One...  Yes, he made those statements.

Two... They are his opinions based on his assessment of what's been going on.  I happen to think they're accurate on many fronts.

Three...You may disagree with them, but it does not invalidate what he says either.

Four... Media Matters wouldn't know truth even if it was a pitbull that bit it on the ass and locked it's jaws.

Five... I see you still aren't listening to his show.


----------



## Big Fitz

Rinata said:


> Where did everybody go? I think taichiliberal scared you all away!!!


yet to see him post something worth commenting on really.


----------



## Rinata

Oddball said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole still doesn't equal a call to violent action.
> 
> But keep the disingenuous wingnut fail a-comin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for being so predictable. You just proved that I can read the minds of the simple folk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't even read plain English, let alone anyone's mind.
> 
> The only thing you've proved here is that you're totally terrified by and paranoid of some goofball on cable teevee.
Click to expand...


Cable tv??? Goofball?? What are you talking about, fool??? The videos I referenced are of Glenn Beck!! 

Thanks for that stupiod comment. I know for sure now that you didn't even look at the links I provided. And then have the nerve to keep running your mouth. You're a disgrace.


----------



## Rinata

Big Fitz said:


> Media Matters has the damn videos. Did you watch them, Frank?? I doubt it. Go ahead and watch them and then say Beck isn't crazy.
> 
> Yes, Beck did just compare President Obama to Lucifer | Media Matters for America
> 
> Beck compares Obama to the snake in the Garden of Eden: "He will make the choices for you" | Media Matters for America
> 
> Beck tells listeners they are "fighting a power" greater than elected officials, warns that the "gates of Hell will open up" | Media Matters for America
> 
> Beck on health bill: "If this passes, they will control every aspect of your life," including whether you can have children
> 
> Beck: Progressives, like Satan, are supplanting God and taking away choice
> 
> Beck: "The real goal of the progressive movement" is "control of your life"
> 
> Beck: "God is under attack"
> 
> Beck again brands "collective salvation" "demonic"
> 
> Beck: "Dark dudes" are coming our way -- "I'm hoping that the guy with horns doesn't actually show up, but he could"
> 
> Oh, he doesn't appeal to nuts!!! He's never said anything to encourage violence!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One...  Yes, he made those statements.
> 
> Two... They are his opinions based on his assessment of what's been going on.  I happen to think they're accurate on many fronts.
> 
> Three...You may disagree with them, but it does not invalidate what he says either.
> 
> Four... Media Matters wouldn't know truth even if it was a pitbull that bit it on the ass and locked it's jaws.
> 
> Five... I see you still aren't listening to his show.
Click to expand...


And you seriously think that those statements do not incite some nut to become violent??? And you seriously think the president is comparable to Lucifer as well as a snake in The Garden of Eden, and "dark dudes are coming our way"???

ANYBODY that falls for this crap is motivated by hate and is looking for reasons to act on that hate, or is just plain ignorant. Now that's the truth.


----------



## Rinata

Oddball said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole still doesn't equal a call to violent action.
> 
> But keep the disingenuous wingnut fail a-comin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for being so predictable. You just proved that I can read the minds of the simple folk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't even read plain English, let alone anyone's mind.
> 
> The only thing you've proved here is that you're totally terrified by and paranoid of some goofball on cable teevee.
Click to expand...


What goofball are you talking about??? It can't be Glenn Beck because you all worship him. There is nobody else in those videos, stupid!!!


----------



## Bfgrn

Big Fitz said:


> You refuse to acknowledge FACTS: Consumers, not Congressman have filed complaints against Goldline International.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point me to the lawsuit or filed charges.  You have complaints.  The BBB has none.  Funny how that works.  It is also not illegal to sell overpriced goods in a market.  If you're too fucking stupid to buy them, caveat emptor.  Sucks that you're so goddamn dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Goldline is guilty of unethical business practices, what should be done? BTW, YOU were the one that was quick to call for capital punishment when people break the law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ding!  have another one horse wonder award Tardtard.  I'm not going to stoke your personal moonbat inferno.  Try someone else.
Click to expand...


So in your world, there is no business practice that is unethical, just people too stupid to know better...

Says volumes about you and your lack of morals, ethics and upbringing...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Even if Beck misspoke or was misreported in the past, so what? What the fuck does that have to do with what Media Matter is DOING right now trying to directly blame Beck for this incident?

King Obama misspeaks all the time, at least daily. The NY Times prints retractions, are we going to close the Times and demand Obama resign?


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> What proof do you have??? You always think we are just supposed to believe you people. If what you say is true, provide some proof.



"I see you haven't been around here long but you catch on quickly!!! You'll see that Dave and his numbnut pals NEVER care about facts. They are uninformed and ignorant. And if God Himself came down and presented them with the truth, they still would say it was a lie. They don't want to know the truth."​
Flaming hypocrite.


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> Where did everybody go? I think taichiliberal scared you all away!!!



Real life.  Might wanna try it some time.


----------



## daveman

taichiliberal said:


> A running theme in all of your "got'cha's" is a lot of "most likely", "probably" by the authors.
> 
> I note that there's a lot of "guilt by association"......searing denunciations of Media Matters supporters, funders and it's founder, but VERY little straight up, logical proof of the claims of slander and misrepresentation.  Yes, Media Matters makes NO bones about going after the vaunted neocon punditry...but just because one doesn't like Soros or Clinton DOES NOT PROVE SLANDER AUTOMATICALLY, as your authors seem intent upon asserting.
> 
> Case in point, the whole issue of Sherrod......the "critic" just blows off the FACT that Media Matters cops to showing a screwed up video and makes the correction, (I note the author provides NO time line for this) and how the original version is misleading......something that BRIETBART has YET to do straight out do.  So let's ignore Media Matters honestly cleaning up their own mess...let's just damn them for screwing up in the first place!  And let's just forget the FACT that Breitbart and the neocon punditry that followed his lead heavily pushed SLANDER...were CAUGHT, and are STILL in denial by regurgitating all their disproven claims.
> 
> In short, the authors don't like Media Matters, and throw a LOT of stuff against the wall hoping that no one will notice the serious flaws or lack of proof  in their article's premise.  A collection of opinion and defense of Beck's consistent emphasizing his bias opinion and then LIGHTLY throwing in a few contrary FACTS of which he quickly recoups with a "I don't know?" skepticism that reaffirms his original assertions.
> 
> As I said before, it's not a question of belief, but what you can logically and factually prove.  The jokers you site seem to have a problem with facts when sited alone and in proper chronology just doesn't live up to their hype.....and they hope know one reads carefully and with a critical eye.



"None of this will matter to you. You will continue believing MM because you want to."​
I called it.


----------



## Big Fitz

> And you seriously think that those statements do not incite some nut to become violent???



You've made statements that could induce violence from the stupid on a forum.  SHould you be held responsible for their criminal acts?  His soapbox is bigger.  That is all.  You obviously have ignored all the times he's begged for non-violence, tolerance and restraint.  So your complaint is intellectually disingenuous.  Maybe we could hold Obama responsible for all his hateful violent talk.



> And you seriously think the president is comparable to Lucifer as well as a snake in The Garden of Eden, and "dark dudes are coming our way"???



You worship him and I think your opinion is full of shit too you little boxcar loader.  what do you think you're doing to Beck?  Treating him to tea?  Little truism for you  Opinions are like assholes.  Mkay?  Everyone's got one and they all stink.



> ANYBODY that falls for this crap is motivated by hate and is looking for reasons to act on that hate, or is just plain ignorant. Now that's the truth.



:Holds up a mirror.:  Oh really, Captain Hypocrite?  You listen to media matters.  Known liars and purveyors of libel and slander.  As if you have a place to stand.


----------



## Rinata

CrusaderFrank said:


> Even if Beck misspoke or was misreported in the past, so what? What the fuck does that have to do with what Media Matter is DOING right now trying to directly blame Beck for this incident?
> 
> King Obama misspeaks all the time, at least daily. The NY Times prints retractions, are we going to close the Times and demand Obama resign?



Really??? You're ignorant. I doubt that you have any idea how stupid you sound. Give details, don't just make arbitrary accusations. Be specific. What are you talking about??


----------



## Rinata

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> What proof do you have??? You always think we are just supposed to believe you people. If what you say is true, provide some proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see you haven't been around here long but you catch on quickly!!! You'll see that Dave and his numbnut pals NEVER care about facts. They are uninformed and ignorant. And if God Himself came down and presented them with the truth, they still would say it was a lie. They don't want to know the truth."​
> Flaming hypocrite.
Click to expand...


Now let me get this straight. You are going to use me to justify why you don't need to prove your baseless statements?? Got it!! I guess you don't see that you are just proving me correct. Thanks, stupid.


----------



## Rinata

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did everybody go? I think taichiliberal scared you all away!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real life.  Might wanna try it some time.
Click to expand...


Sure. That's why you all showed up elsewhere, you bunch of lilly livered chickens. Don't give me that "real life" crap.


----------



## Rinata

Big Fitz said:


> And you seriously think that those statements do not incite some nut to become violent???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've made statements that could induce violence from the stupid on a forum.  SHould you be held responsible for their criminal acts?  His soapbox is bigger.  That is all.  You obviously have ignored all the times he's begged for non-violence, tolerance and restraint.  So your complaint is intellectually disingenuous.  Maybe we could hold Obama responsible for all his hateful violent talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you seriously think the president is comparable to Lucifer as well as a snake in The Garden of Eden, and "dark dudes are coming our way"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You worship him and I think your opinion is full of shit too you little boxcar loader.  what do you think you're doing to Beck?  Treating him to tea?  Little truism for you  Opinions are like assholes.  Mkay?  Everyone's got one and they all stink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYBODY that falls for this crap is motivated by hate and is looking for reasons to act on that hate, or is just plain ignorant. Now that's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :Holds up a mirror.:  Oh really, Captain Hypocrite?  You listen to media matters.  Known liars and purveyors of libel and slander.  As if you have a place to stand.
Click to expand...


Such crap. Go soak your stupid head, moron. If you cannot back up your claims, then shut up.


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> What proof do you have??? You always think we are just supposed to believe you people. If what you say is true, provide some proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see you haven't been around here long but you catch on quickly!!! You'll see that Dave and his numbnut pals NEVER care about facts. They are uninformed and ignorant. And if God Himself came down and presented them with the truth, they still would say it was a lie. They don't want to know the truth."​
> Flaming hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now let me get this straight. You are going to use me to justify why you don't need to prove your baseless statements?? Got it!! I guess you don't see that you are just proving me correct. Thanks, stupid.
Click to expand...

You're really not paying attention.  I've shown you facts about MM lying and distorting...but you and your "... numbnut pals NEVER care about facts. They are uninformed and ignorant. And if God Himself came down and presented them with the truth, they still would say it was a lie. They don't want to know the truth."

But I think I see the disconnect in what you use instead of thinking.  You "think" that if you believe something, it's true.

Don't feel bad.  It's a common leftist failing.


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did everybody go? I think taichiliberal scared you all away!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real life.  Might wanna try it some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. That's why you all showed up elsewhere, you bunch of lilly livered chickens. Don't give me that "real life" crap.
Click to expand...

"Elsewhere"?  Where else did I show up?  Are you really prepared to defend the claim that I _wasn't_ out of the house running errands yesterday?


----------



## Rinata

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I see you haven't been around here long but you catch on quickly!!! You'll see that Dave and his numbnut pals NEVER care about facts. They are uninformed and ignorant. And if God Himself came down and presented them with the truth, they still would say it was a lie. They don't want to know the truth."​
> Flaming hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let me get this straight. You are going to use me to justify why you don't need to prove your baseless statements?? Got it!! I guess you don't see that you are just proving me correct. Thanks, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're really not paying attention.  I've shown you facts about MM lying and distorting...but you and your "... numbnut pals NEVER care about facts. They are uninformed and ignorant. And if God Himself came down and presented them with the truth, they still would say it was a lie. They don't want to know the truth."
> 
> But I think I see the disconnect in what you use instead of thinking.  You "think" that if you believe something, it's true.
> 
> Don't feel bad.  It's a common leftist failing.
Click to expand...


You have shown nothing. Stop lying.


----------



## Rinata

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real life.  Might wanna try it some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. That's why you all showed up elsewhere, you bunch of lilly livered chickens. Don't give me that "real life" crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Elsewhere"?  Where else did I show up?  Are you really prepared to defend the claim that I _wasn't_ out of the house running errands yesterday?
Click to expand...


Another stupid remark. I wouldn't know what you did yesterday. Errands or went to jail. In any case, who cares??


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now let me get this straight. You are going to use me to justify why you don't need to prove your baseless statements?? Got it!! I guess you don't see that you are just proving me correct. Thanks, stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> You're really not paying attention.  I've shown you facts about MM lying and distorting...but you and your "... numbnut pals NEVER care about facts. They are uninformed and ignorant. And if God Himself came down and presented them with the truth, they still would say it was a lie. They don't want to know the truth."
> 
> But I think I see the disconnect in what you use instead of thinking.  You "think" that if you believe something, it's true.
> 
> Don't feel bad.  It's a common leftist failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have shown nothing. Stop lying.
Click to expand...

You claim I've shown nothing because you refuse to see it.  

Such a closed, intolerant, small little mind.


----------



## daveman

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. That's why you all showed up elsewhere, you bunch of lilly livered chickens. Don't give me that "real life" crap.
> 
> 
> 
> "Elsewhere"?  Where else did I show up?  Are you really prepared to defend the claim that I _wasn't_ out of the house running errands yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid remark. I wouldn't know what you did yesterday. Errands or went to jail. In any case, who cares??
Click to expand...

Gaea's achin' pancreas.  You can't have it both ways.  Either I ran away from teh skeeeery leftist but "showed up elsewhere", or I was out running errands.  

Make up yourclosed, intolerant, small little mind.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now let me get this straight. You are going to use me to justify why you don't need to prove your baseless statements?? Got it!! I guess you don't see that you are just proving me correct. Thanks, stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> You're really not paying attention.  I've shown you facts about MM lying and distorting...but you and your "... numbnut pals NEVER care about facts. They are uninformed and ignorant. And if God Himself came down and presented them with the truth, they still would say it was a lie. They don't want to know the truth."
> 
> But I think I see the disconnect in what you use instead of thinking.  You "think" that if you believe something, it's true.
> 
> Don't feel bad.  It's a common leftist failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have shown nothing. Stop lying.
Click to expand...


Suggestion:
How about you do the same.


----------



## Avatar4321

Amazing that we are on page 34 and still no sign of any evidence that Glenn has incited anyone to violence. 

Nor any point where a historical fact that Glenn has referred to has been disputed.

Seriously, that's kind of sad.


----------



## daveman

Avatar4321 said:


> Amazing that we are on page 34 and still no sign of any evidence that Glenn has incited anyone to violence.
> 
> Nor any point where a historical fact that Glenn has referred to has been disputed.
> 
> Seriously, that's kind of sad.



You hush.  Rinata.  Has.  _Spoken_.


----------



## Rinata

Good Lord, you people are absolutely hopeless.


----------



## Oddball

What...You really hoped that people would buy into your paranoid hallucinations?

Wow....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rinata said:


> Good Lord, you people are absolutely hopeless.



Beck asks people to get on their knees and pray to God, yes a call to violence for sure


----------



## daveman

Oddball said:


> What...You really hoped that people would buy into your paranoid hallucinations?
> 
> Wow....


----------



## Big Fitz

Rinata said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you seriously think that those statements do not incite some nut to become violent???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've made statements that could induce violence from the stupid on a forum.  SHould you be held responsible for their criminal acts?  His soapbox is bigger.  That is all.  You obviously have ignored all the times he's begged for non-violence, tolerance and restraint.  So your complaint is intellectually disingenuous.  Maybe we could hold Obama responsible for all his hateful violent talk.
> 
> 
> 
> You worship him and I think your opinion is full of shit too you little boxcar loader.  what do you think you're doing to Beck?  Treating him to tea?  Little truism for you  Opinions are like assholes.  Mkay?  Everyone's got one and they all stink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYBODY that falls for this crap is motivated by hate and is looking for reasons to act on that hate, or is just plain ignorant. Now that's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :Holds up a mirror.:  Oh really, Captain Hypocrite?  You listen to media matters.  Known liars and purveyors of libel and slander.  As if you have a place to stand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such crap. Go soak your stupid head, moron. If you cannot back up your claims, then shut up.
Click to expand...







Pwned again and you got nothing but 'shut up'.

And your proof of Glenn Beck stating "Go hurt people" or some variant therein is where?

The fact it does not exist proves Media Matter's claims are lies.  IIRC there were like 4 links earlier in the thread showing the lies of Media Matters.  Be honest and go read them.  You only have to search this thread.

But you won't.  We know this already.  The lie is comfortable and good with milk.


----------



## Big Fitz

Rinata said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Beck misspoke or was misreported in the past, so what? What the fuck does that have to do with what Media Matter is DOING right now trying to directly blame Beck for this incident?
> 
> King Obama misspeaks all the time, at least daily. The NY Times prints retractions, are we going to close the Times and demand Obama resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really??? You're ignorant. I doubt that you have any idea how stupid you sound. Give details, don't just make arbitrary accusations. Be specific. What are you talking about??
Click to expand...

Daveman already burned you to death on that one.  Go back and read his quotes from P-BO using the Media Matters Creative Edit Process (tm)


----------



## Big Fitz

Rinata said:


> Good Lord, you people are absolutely hopeless.


I'll hold the door open for you if you wish to leave to a place where people believe the line of shit you choose to run here.


----------



## Oddball

Rinata's bedroom closet:





_*RAAARRR!*_


----------



## daveman

Big Fitz said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Beck misspoke or was misreported in the past, so what? What the fuck does that have to do with what Media Matter is DOING right now trying to directly blame Beck for this incident?
> 
> King Obama misspeaks all the time, at least daily. The NY Times prints retractions, are we going to close the Times and demand Obama resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really??? You're ignorant. I doubt that you have any idea how stupid you sound. Give details, don't just make arbitrary accusations. Be specific. What are you talking about??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daveman already burned you to death on that one.  Go back and read his quotes from P-BO using the Media Matters Creative Edit Process (tm)
Click to expand...


Never happen.  She's in full-on LALALA mode.


----------



## Big Fitz

Not to mention in FULL whiney ass mode because she earned a negrep.  I think she blew a capacitor.  Put me on ignore friggen wuss.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-XEINagmaU]YouTube - I AM SINISTAR[/ame]
Run Run Coward!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Big Fitz said:


> Not to mention in FULL whiney ass mode because she earned a negrep.  I think she blew a capacitor.  Put me on ignore friggen wuss.
> 
> YouTube - I AM SINISTAR
> Run Run Coward!


----------



## Liability

Oddball said:


> Rinata's bedroom closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*RAAARRR!*_



If the bogeyman in her closet is coming out of the closet, does that mean that the liberal bogeyman is gay?

Will Retarda someday insist that all who disagree with her lunacy are "hopeless?"

What?  She already does that?


----------



## Samson

Samson said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHHHHHH, so YOU know the intentions of both men...why didn't you SAY so.
> 
> WOW, you are beyond human...you are a fucking GOD...
> 
> EXCUSE ME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just doesn't know when to stop!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually...
> 
> Not knowing when to stop propagating a thread about a self-professed clown for 29 (30?) pages with the intent to take him seriously.
> 
> Next I expect Dems to attack Captain Kangaroo for his militaristic violent imagry.
Click to expand...


Bump to page 35.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rinata said:


> Good Lord, you people are absolutely hopeless.



Yeah. Darn us people who know the difference between historical fact and current opinion.


----------



## taichiliberal

CrusaderFrank said:


> Even if Beck misspoke or was misreported in the past, so what? What the fuck does that have to do with what Media Matter is DOING right now trying to directly blame Beck for this incident?
> 
> King Obama misspeaks all the time, at least daily. The NY Times prints retractions, are we going to close the Times and demand Obama resign?



Got news for you Frank.....neocon punditry and it's supporters have been calling for Obama's head everytime the guy farts...and the NY Times has been called a rag by the extreme right and the GOP everytime they have the audacity to print something that was out of step with Rovian rhetoric.

Like it or not, Beck has been rightly caught REPEATEDLY making false and inflammatory statements targeting specific people and institutions, and as I pointed out earlier his lame, half assed mea culpa's don't cut it when he just does the same thing again.

You have the right to free speech, and you are held accountable for the results of that speech (i.e., yelling FIRE in a crowded theater when there isn't one can get you arrested).  It would be hard to prove in court that Beck incited someone to riot and such, but his irresponsible rhetoric is beginning to cost him sponsors...as it did with Mike Savage, who eventually lost one of his cable TV gigs.  Time will tell.

Oh, and FYI...Obama was fairly elected to office in 2008.....he'll have to run for re-election in 2012.  That's how our political system works.....a "king" is a Monarchy appointment or inheritance.


----------



## taichiliberal

daveman said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> A running theme in all of your "got'cha's" is a lot of "most likely", "probably" by the authors.
> 
> I note that there's a lot of "guilt by association"......searing denunciations of Media Matters supporters, funders and it's founder, but VERY little straight up, logical proof of the claims of slander and misrepresentation.  Yes, Media Matters makes NO bones about going after the vaunted neocon punditry...but just because one doesn't like Soros or Clinton DOES NOT PROVE SLANDER AUTOMATICALLY, as your authors seem intent upon asserting.
> 
> Case in point, the whole issue of Sherrod......the "critic" just blows off the FACT that Media Matters cops to showing a screwed up video and makes the correction, (I note the author provides NO time line for this) and how the original version is misleading......something that BRIETBART has YET to do straight out do.  So let's ignore Media Matters honestly cleaning up their own mess...let's just damn them for screwing up in the first place!  And let's just forget the FACT that Breitbart and the neocon punditry that followed his lead heavily pushed SLANDER...were CAUGHT, and are STILL in denial by regurgitating all their disproven claims.
> 
> In short, the authors don't like Media Matters, and throw a LOT of stuff against the wall hoping that no one will notice the serious flaws or lack of proof  in their article's premise.  A collection of opinion and defense of Beck's consistent emphasizing his bias opinion and then LIGHTLY throwing in a few contrary FACTS of which he quickly recoups with a "I don't know?" skepticism that reaffirms his original assertions.
> 
> As I said before, it's not a question of belief, but what you can logically and factually prove.  The jokers you site seem to have a problem with facts when sited alone and in proper chronology just doesn't live up to their hype.....and they hope know one reads carefully and with a critical eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "None of this will matter to you. You will continue believing MM because you want to."​
> I called it.
Click to expand...


The only thing you've "called" Frank is your own bias.  As the chronology of the posts shows, YOU WOULD NOT EVEN REMOTELY ADDRESS THE INFORMATION PROVIDED IN THE LINKS I GAVE, WHICH INCLUDED MEDIA MATTERS.  Instead, you throw out a slew of anti-Media Matters opinion pieces and articles of which I did give examples of their incorrect and flawed analysis.

But none of this matters to you Dave, because all you have to do is just say so and it is, as denial and dodging is your cornerstone..and therefore FACTS, LOGIC and contrary analysis doesn't matter to you, because YOU are operating from a position of belief and insipid stubborness...a deadly combination in a rational discussion.  So unless you're actually willing to honestly discuss what I linked initially, (as I did with you) I'd say we're done here.


----------



## taichiliberal

Avatar4321 said:


> Amazing that we are on page 34 and still no sign of any evidence that Glenn has incited anyone to violence.
> 
> Nor any point where a historical fact that Glenn has referred to has been disputed.
> 
> Seriously, that's kind of sad.



What's amazingly sad is that you either are denying or didn't read carefully what I posted, which lists the LIES of Beck.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/126924-media-matter-blames-beck-31.html#post2611619


----------



## Big Fitz

taichiliberal said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing that we are on page 34 and still no sign of any evidence that Glenn has incited anyone to violence.
> 
> Nor any point where a historical fact that Glenn has referred to has been disputed.
> 
> Seriously, that's kind of sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazingly sad is that you either are denying or didn't read carefully what I posted, which lists the LIES of Beck.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/126924-media-matter-blames-beck-31.html#post2611619
Click to expand...

Media Matters is a leftwing moonbat propaganda site.  It is not a valid source of information.  Therefore irrelevant to the subject at hand.

Credible news organizations please.


----------



## Avatar4321

taichiliberal said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing that we are on page 34 and still no sign of any evidence that Glenn has incited anyone to violence.
> 
> Nor any point where a historical fact that Glenn has referred to has been disputed.
> 
> Seriously, that's kind of sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amazingly sad is that you either are denying or didn't read carefully what I posted, which lists the LIES of Beck.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/126924-media-matter-blames-beck-31.html#post2611619
Click to expand...


Even more amazing you didn't read what I said.

For the sake of argument, let's give you the benefit of the doubt. Let's say everything you just said is 100% true.

You are honestly claiming that those things incite violence?

And how is any mistake about current events a historical fact?

I've asked for specifics and all you can quote is questionable media matters propaganda. Can't imagine why they don't like Glenn. It can't possibly be because they are the very corrupt institutions Glenn is crusading against. Nah, they are a perfectly unbiased source of information.

Considering how much Glenn is on the air, the mere fact that this is all you can even accuse him with speaks pretty darn highly of his accuracy rating.


----------



## Avatar4321

Big Fitz said:


> Media Matters is a leftwing moonbat propaganda site.  It is not a valid source of information.  Therefore irrelevant to the subject at hand.
> 
> Credible news organizations please.



Ironic isn't it. They want to yell about Glenn "lying" by quoting a source that lies through their teeth everyday.

I am sure that lesson on Calvin Coolige is really making everyone ready to just attack the liberal establishment. Glenn needs to be silenced for daring to actually share some of the past.

But these are people who want to defund history, civics, and economic programs nationwide. Can't bother people to learn that pesky stuff.


----------



## daveman

taichiliberal said:


> The only thing you've "called" Frank is your own bias.  As the chronology of the posts shows, YOU WOULD NOT EVEN REMOTELY ADDRESS THE INFORMATION PROVIDED IN THE LINKS I GAVE, WHICH INCLUDED MEDIA MATTERS.  Instead, you throw out a slew of anti-Media Matters opinion pieces and articles of which I did give examples of their incorrect and flawed analysis.
> 
> But none of this matters to you Dave, because all you have to do is just say so and it is, as denial and dodging is your cornerstone..and therefore FACTS, LOGIC and contrary analysis doesn't matter to you, because YOU are operating from a position of belief and insipid stubborness...a deadly combination in a rational discussion.  So unless you're actually willing to honestly discuss what I linked initially, (as I did with you) I'd say we're done here.


Here's a fact:  I'm not Frank.  Dumbass.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

taichiliberal said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Beck misspoke or was misreported in the past, so what? What the fuck does that have to do with what Media Matter is DOING right now trying to directly blame Beck for this incident?
> 
> King Obama misspeaks all the time, at least daily. The NY Times prints retractions, are we going to close the Times and demand Obama resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got news for you Frank.....neocon punditry and it's supporters have been calling for Obama's head everytime the guy farts...and the NY Times has been called a rag by the extreme right and the GOP everytime they have the audacity to print something that was out of step with Rovian rhetoric.
> 
> Like it or not, Beck has been rightly caught REPEATEDLY making false and inflammatory statements targeting specific people and institutions, and as I pointed out earlier his lame, half assed mea culpa's don't cut it when he just does the same thing again.
> 
> You have the right to free speech, and you are held accountable for the results of that speech (i.e., yelling FIRE in a crowded theater when there isn't one can get you arrested).  It would be hard to prove in court that Beck incited someone to riot and such, but his irresponsible rhetoric is beginning to cost him sponsors...as it did with Mike Savage, who eventually lost one of his cable TV gigs.  Time will tell.
> 
> Oh, and FYI...Obama was fairly elected to office in 2008.....he'll have to run for re-election in 2012.  That's how our political system works.....a "king" is a Monarchy appointment or inheritance.
Click to expand...


Care to list three items that Beck has falsely claimed?

After examining the links that was provided all I can say is, "that's it"? You call Glen out for hyperbole? Calling a man a czar that's not really a czar? And as for as the what an UAW worker makes, that is debatable. Mediamatters or whatever leftwing site you got that from says the average pay is 55 dollars while others have estimated it being over $70 an Hour.  

Beck doesn't do anything that anyone else doesn't do, he engages in hyperbole and exageration at times, but the facts remains. Seriously even at the low end of $55 dollars an hour that's way to much when the average pay for any private worker is around $23 bucks an hour. Wise up.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Big Fitz said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Beck misspoke or was misreported in the past, so what? What the fuck does that have to do with what Media Matter is DOING right now trying to directly blame Beck for this incident?
> 
> King Obama misspeaks all the time, at least daily. The NY Times prints retractions, are we going to close the Times and demand Obama resign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really??? You're ignorant. I doubt that you have any idea how stupid you sound. Give details, don't just make arbitrary accusations. Be specific. What are you talking about??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daveman already burned you to death on that one.  Go back and read his quotes from P-BO using the Media Matters Creative Edit Process (tm)
Click to expand...


Media Matters of Bigotry, Sexism and Hate Speech - HUMAN EVENTS

"While writing his mea culpa, Blinded by the Right, Brock was hospitalized in a mental facility where he spent time in a quiet room and had delusions, he thought people were trying to kill him, according to the Drudge Report."

That's Media Matters


----------



## CrusaderFrank

taichiliberal said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters DOCUMENTS what it writes...that means it provides ORIGINAL source material for the subject in question.  This is how they are able to point out Beck's lies and distortions.  Mind you, opinion is one thing, but when Beck rants on specifics, that seals his fate to be exposed as a phony by folk like Media Matters.  Even Beck himself admits to NOT doing proper research and being informed on the subjects he rants about.
> 
> 
> 
> Media Matters publishes lies and distortions.  Like I said:  You believe them because you want to believe them.
> 
> I don't bother discussing the details that MM brings up because they lie.  You probably should realize that wishing something is true doesn't make it true.  That's a common leftist failing.
> 
> 
> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, your last accusation is utter nonsense.  As the chronology of the posts shows, I have readily provided proof for discussion of what I state.  YOU HAVE NOT.  Sorry Dave, but you can't bluff your way past me when there's a recorded record of what has transpired to contradict and disprove you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you've provided opinion from people known to lie and distort.  You call it "proof" because you believe the lies and distortions.
> 
> Michelle Malkin  Media Matters Caught Context-Editing a Tape  Hey, Where Have We Heard That Before?
> 
> The Group Behind Smear Campaigns Against Limbaugh and O?Reilly | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Hot Air  Media Matters dishonest editing in support of their smear argument exposed
> 
> MEDIA MATTERS Watch : Media Matters Falsehoods Exposed!
> 
> None of this will matter to you.  You will continue believing MM because you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A running theme in all of your "got'cha's" is a lot of "most likely", "probably" by the authors.
> 
> I note that there's a lot of "guilt by association"......searing denunciations of Media Matters supporters, funders and it's founder, but VERY little straight up, logical proof of the claims of slander and misrepresentation.  Yes, Media Matters makes NO bones about going after the vaunted neocon punditry...but just because one doesn't like Soros or Clinton DOES NOT PROVE SLANDER AUTOMATICALLY, as your authors seem intent upon asserting.
> 
> Case in point, the whole issue of Sherrod......the "critic" just blows off the FACT that Media Matters cops to showing a screwed up video and makes the correction, (I note the author provides NO time line for this) and how the original version is misleading......something that BRIETBART has YET to do straight out do.  So let's ignore Media Matters honestly cleaning up their own mess...let's just damn them for screwing up in the first place!  And let's just forget the FACT that Breitbart and the neocon punditry that followed his lead heavily pushed SLANDER...were CAUGHT, and are STILL in denial by regurgitating all their disproven claims.
> 
> In short, the authors don't like Media Matters, and throw a LOT of stuff against the wall hoping that no one will notice the serious flaws or lack of proof  in their article's premise.  A collection of opinion and defense of Beck's consistent emphasizing his bias opinion and then LIGHTLY throwing in a few contrary FACTS of which he quickly recoups with a "I don't know?" skepticism that reaffirms his original assertions.
> 
> As I said before, it's not a question of belief, but what you can logically and factually prove.  The jokers you site seem to have a problem with facts when sited alone and in proper chronology just doesn't live up to their hype.....and they hope know one reads carefully and with a critical eye.
Click to expand...


Is Sherrod suing Briebart for "Mental Anguish"?


----------

